# Kens GDP Changed to Dungeon Vault Genetics



## akhiymjames (Feb 4, 2015)

I do a lot of bean browsing every single day and I was checking NGR out and found out that the breeder for Kens GDP is now doing things on his own and not letting Ken take credit for his work. All the strains a listed with DVG now and they have a couple new crosses out too. Had to put this up for everybody since I didn't see it mentioned yet


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 4, 2015)

Makes me slightly worried, I picked up some grandpa larry from KGDP and even emailed them with a nice well formatted email and got nothing back. Tried facebook as they were online and got nothing. I was sad


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Makes me slightly worried, I picked up some grandpa larry from KGDP and even emailed them with a nice well formatted email and got nothing back. Tried facebook as they were online and got nothing. I was sad


Don't be worried the genetics are still the same. That's prolly why you never got a response cus of what's going on. All the strains that were listed with Kens GDP is listed with DVG now so it's still the same with a name change. Find Dungeon Vault Genetics and email him. I'm sure you would get a response and appreciation for the support. I'm still gonna get a few packs of things from them as they have fire.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2015)

I just got a pack of grand daddy purp on the way ..!!! I shouldn't be worried should I ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2015)

hold up I thought ken just changed names are u saying that dvg is not ken and is one of his breeders that branched out


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

That is a good question you pose there bigworm and I think that was my worry. But I guess it doesn't matter who makes the beans as long as it becomes some fire buds .


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hold up I thought ken just changed names are u saying that dvg is not ken and is one of his breeders that branched out


I'm not for sure but I believe that's what happened. I searched up the name of the seed co and found some pix on Instagram reading the comments on the pix the way he talks I don't think he's dealing with Ken. He said he was the breeder for the last 4 years for GDP so I could be wrong and I'm not 100% sure but I believe that's what happened. Anybody that's on Instagram maybe hit up DVG and see what they're saying.



THCbreeder said:


> I just got a pack of grand daddy purp on the way ..!!! I shouldn't be worried should I ?


I don't think you should be worried at all. Tbh I just bought a pack tonight of GDP from Kens GDP off Cannazon. They had a silent drop of it. Don't know if it was from old stock but the DVG said on Instagram GDP was coming soon so this could be it. Anyways I don't think there should be any worry


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

I would think it will enhance his creativity and he probably had to pay some kind of royalties for using kens branding so imo if he is doing the work he deserves the money!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree with you all the way @King Arthur I'm sure he and Ken had a deal for him to bred and him use the branding of Kens name but you know how shit goes. The two new crosses sound great Pink Champagne x Candyland & Platinum GSC x Grandpa Breath. Been trying to find lineage on Grandpa Breath but can't find it but I believe it's a OGKB GSC cross x GDP. Maybe somebody on Instagram can ask DVG what it is but if that's what it is that's gonna be some fire


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I do a lot of bean browsing every single day and I was checking NGR out and found out that the breeder for Kens GDP is now doing things on his own and not letting Ken take credit for his work. All the strains a listed with DVG now and they have a couple new crosses out too. Had to put this up for everybody since I didn't see it mentioned yet


Cheers bro, will look into this further  
i saw GDP beans for sale the other day too, was keen to jump on them but i want sin city sinmint cookies first!


----------



## althor (Feb 5, 2015)

I have always heard Ken's strains were pretty unstable and you never knew what you were going to get. Those rumors stopped me from purchasing Bay 11 a couple of years ago. Not sure if being Ken's breeder is such a positive.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, will look into this further
> i saw GDP beans for sale the other day too, was keen to jump on them but i want sin city sinmint cookies first!


Get those Cookies bro. Just ordered me two packs of SinMints and I'm excited to have the GDP beans. Those have been out of stock forever and to get them now is awesome. Cannazon still has some in stock for anybody that's looking for GDP in seed form


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Get those Cookies bro. Just ordered me two packs of SinMints and I'm excited to have the GDP beans. Those have been out of stock forever and to get them now is awesome. Cannazon still has some in stock for anybody that's looking for GDP in seed form


I'm thinking of scoring another pack lol trying to find that pretty Purp pheno .


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I'm thinking of scoring another pack lol trying to find that pretty Purp pheno .


That's exactly why I grabbed them. I tried to stay away from bean buying for a while but I can't  smh hated that they were outta stock for so long but once I saw they were in I had to.


----------



## dluck (Feb 5, 2015)

Gots to have some GDP bro...it's one if my favorite purple strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

dluck said:


> Gots to have some GDP bro...it's one if my favorite purple strains.


Don't worry bro you in line for whatever I got. This is gonna go hand in hand with the other Purple Urkel cross I'm about to test for Motarebel. Gonna make a nice purple strain and call it QCP(Queen City Purple)


----------



## dluck (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't worry bro you in line for whatever I got. This is gonna go hand in hand with the other Purple Urkel cross I'm about to test for Motarebel. Gonna make a nice purple strain and call it QCP(Queen City Purple)


Now that's what I'm talking about "Queen City Purple" . Do I foresee a East Coast legend in the makings...yessir I think I do !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

dluck said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about "Queen City Purple" . Do I foresee a East Coast legend in the makings...yessir I think I do !!


Lol hell yea I hope so. Gonna take some nice selecting but should be able to do this with what I have. Should be some fire in those test beans and in the GDP so hopefully I can make that happen


----------



## dluck (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol hell yea I hope so. Gonna take some nice selecting but should be able to do this with what I have. Should be some fire in those test beans and in the GDP so hopefully I can make that happen


I'm sure you can make that happen bro !


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 5, 2015)

I've _never_ been so jewed on a pack of seeds like I was with GDP. 10 retarded seedlings......only cotyledons, no serrated leaves whatsoever. One seedling after an entire month had a shoot pop out from in between the two cotyledons. I let it grow.....leaves were twisted the entire veg period...it hardly stretched at all and it threw nanners at about week 5 of bloom. Complete waste of time.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 5, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> I've _never_ been so jewed on a pack of seeds like I was with GDP. 10 retarded seedlings......only cotyledons, no serrated leaves whatsoever. One seedling after an entire month had a shoot pop out from in between the two cotyledons. I let it grow.....leaves were twisted the entire veg period...it hardly stretched at all and it threw nanners at about week 5 of bloom. Complete waste of time.


that sucks bro I to grab a pack from the zon, I would really like to grab the candyland


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's exactly why I grabbed them. I tried to stay away from bean buying for a while but I can't  smh hated that they were outta stock for so long but once I saw they were in I had to.


You and me both .


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> I've _never_ been so jewed on a pack of seeds like I was with GDP. 10 retarded seedlings......only cotyledons, no serrated leaves whatsoever. One seedling after an entire month had a shoot pop out from in between the two cotyledons. I let it grow.....leaves were twisted the entire veg period...it hardly stretched at all and it threw nanners at about week 5 of bloom. Complete waste of time.


That really does suck to hear that happened but I've heard about some problems with the GDP but hopefully I don't run into any of that. Don't know if this is old stock or not but I know DVG was saying it was coming back so maybe he was able to source a good mom again cus it seems like they had plenty of dads.


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That really does suck to hear that happened but I've heard about some problems with the GDP but hopefully I don't run into any of that. Don't know if this is old stock or not but I know DVG was saying it was coming back so maybe he was able to source a good mom again cus it seems like they had plenty of dads.


Ya I'm sure I just got unlucky but hey, the 14 grams I pulled was great smoke. lmao


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 5, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Ya I'm sure I just got unlucky but hey, the 14 grams I pulled was great smoke. lmao


14 grams of pissed off ness . Phew .


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone needs to start a Grand daddy Purp thread ... Show their packs and plants ...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> that sucks bro I to grab a pack from the zon, I would really like to grab the candyland


Candyland V2 is in stock at NGR


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> 14 grams of pissed off ness . Phew .


I had one of those myself last year but due to my error. You talking about a major waste fareal.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Someone needs to start a Grand daddy Purp thread ... Show their packs and plants ...


They can be shown in here I guess since it is GDP just renamed lol

I'll def post pics of mines when I get the chance to pop them.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They can be shown in here I guess since it is GDP just renamed lol
> 
> I'll def post pics of mines when I get the chance to pop them.


me also


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Candyland V2 is in stock at NGR


Son of a bitch, the only strain I really want right now. I just got done spending a bankload I gotta wait on those. If anyone else knows what is good for them Candyland V2 is the bomb diggity. The plants I got to see and smell growing appeared to be better than the cookies. I haven't smoked it yet but just the look had me droolin.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Son of a bitch, the only strain I really want right now. I just got done spending a bankload I gotta wait on those. If anyone else knows what is good for them Candyland V2 is the bomb diggity. The plants I got to see and smell growing appeared to be better than the cookies. I haven't smoked it yet but just the look had me droolin.


Yea always heard great things from Candyland and the V2 so it's good to hear that everything is still good. GDP well DVG has a new Candyland cross Pink Champagne x Candyland that has me very interested. Hopefully I can grab some next payday


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 5, 2015)

Was so unimpressed with my GDP freebies (mad even) I'm gonna steer clear. I know people get some dank but I've seen far too many people get "WTF plants" including me. Shit turned purple but literally didn't produce a trichome. Crystal-less.

What has steered me even further away are his genetic debacles. First off, that bay 11 he won cups with was really just a Bodhi cross (appalachia dom plant he used). Whatever. That's fine. BUT for YEARS he denied it had anything to do with Bodhi or Appy. Even while being called on it. Just recently after much proof was shown it's finally acknowledged. 

Also, the strain lineages are so vague because he literally doesn't know what the crosses are. I saw a pic of his "breeding room" once. Just a ton of different males and females open pollinating in one room! WTF. No wonder everyone gets such different beans!

I also saw Ken get questioned about what cuts of certain things he was using for breeding. Once he was asked these "hard hitting" questions instead of answering he simply disappeared.

IMO he got fame off the GDP clones name and that's where it ends. Good luck y'all!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 5, 2015)

The old GDP Seeds Rep is now Dungeon Vault Genetics, He claims he was the breeder of the new strains. He put up video of what he said was Kens backyard on Instagram showing multiple males mixed in with his females he was making beans with (Dungeon Vault Genetics claim) and has split off from the company cause he said he was tired of the garbage going on with Ken and GDP. He has pictures of most of the crosses grown out and I have seen a few other peoples grows with beans from him and they looked great. Just information I saw on Instagram I have no way of knowing if this is 100% true


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 5, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> The old GDP Seeds Rep is now Dungeon Vault Genetics, He claims he was the breeder of the new strains. He put up video of what he said was Kens backyard on Instagram showing multiple males mixed in with his females he was making beans with (Dungeon Vault Genetics claim) and has split off from the company cause he said he was tired of the garbage going on with Ken and GDP. He has pictures of most of the crosses grown out and I have seen a few other peoples grows with beans from him and they looked great. Just information I saw on Instagram I have no way of knowing if this is 100% true


I usually make it a point to steer clear of companies in turmoil. Not a good look or indicator of things going well.
Price point was another deciding factor.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I usually make it a point to steer clear of companies in turmoil. Not a good look or indicator of things going well.
> Price point was another deciding factor.


Lucky for us if you want GDP I got the clone only . I did get some grandpa larry x gdp but after hearing some of these posts I might just let them sit on the shelf for a while. I don't have time for bullshit I need something B+ and above .


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

Yea it's always good to steer clear of places where lots of drama is going on. @mr mustache sucks to hear about the freebies as I have two freebies of Grand OG that I was wanting to pop but I think I have the ones you have and if they are they will be sitting for a while. I've heard good things about the new gear tho but I wish there would be some journals of the new stuff up on here. There were a few poeple saying they were growing the Purple Champagne but nobody never posted pix. 

Ken is a idiot and I hate to be talking about handicap people but you can tell he's just a money hungry guy taking advantage. But from what I saw plants from the new crosses look great so I hope there's some good stuff in them. If anybody has grown out any of the new crosses please share experience and pix please. If you hate drama then stay away from Greenpoint cus the drama between them and Top Dawg right now over these Stardawg crossed is ridiculous. Lots of breeders act like high school kids I swear. I wouldn't give a rats ass who used any of my beans or crosses to make a cross or to sell the line as there own. You can't patent strains of beans and I wouldn't even if you could so all that beefin over beans and males used is just stupid. If I make something that makes another person want to put it out there and try to make it better by all means please do. If I dont get credit oh well got more important shit to worry about but these breeders need to stop it fareal


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it's always good to steer clear of places where lots of drama is going on. @mr mustache sucks to hear about the freebies as I have two freebies of Grand OG that I was wanting to pop but I think I have the ones you have and if they are they will be sitting for a while. I've heard good things about the new gear tho but I wish there would be some journals of the new stuff up on here. There were a few poeple saying they were growing the Purple Champagne but nobody never posted pix.
> 
> Ken is a idiot and I hate to be talking about handicap people but you can tell he's just a money hungry guy taking advantage. But from what I saw plants from the new crosses look great so I hope there's some good stuff in them. If anybody has grown out any of the new crosses please share experience and pix please. If you hate drama then stay away from Greenpoint cus the drama between them and Top Dawg right now over these Stardawg crossed is ridiculous. Lots of breeders act like high school kids I swear. I wouldn't give a rats ass who used any of my beans or crosses to make a cross or to sell the line as there own. You can't patent strains of beans and I wouldn't even if you could so all that beefin over beans and males used is just stupid. If I make something that makes another person want to put it out there and try to make it better by all means please do. If I dont get credit oh well got more important shit to worry about but these breeders need to stop it fareal


how many times dod he change his story about gdp's origination lol....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Was so unimpressed with my GDP freebies (mad even) I'm gonna steer clear. I know people get some dank but I've seen far too many people get "WTF plants" including me. Shit turned purple but literally didn't produce a trichome. Crystal-less.
> 
> What has steered me even further away are his genetic debacles. First off, that bay 11 he won cups with was really just a Bodhi cross (appalachia dom plant he used). Whatever. That's fine. BUT for YEARS he denied it had anything to do with Bodhi or Appy. Even while being called on it. Just recently after much proof was shown it's finally acknowledged.
> 
> ...



Some good points. I thought it was very weird too when reading his strain description... "unknown GDP cross". Eh? How does the breeder not know what cross he's selling?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you hate drama then stay away from Greenpoint cus the drama between them and Top Dawg right now over these Stardawg crossed is ridiculous.


Oh yeah? Is there a thread here somewhere?


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 5, 2015)

i never ran em n don't care, but the breeder posted over ic that ken robbed him so he's going it solo.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh yeah? Is there a thread here somewhere?


Naw I don't think there's a thread here. I think they doing all that beefin over icmag but I saw it on seedvaultofca Instagram where they was explaining why him and JJ was going at it cus he's selling Greenpoint gear. It's sad yo I think you may find something over at icmag tho

I wondered about that description in that cross too but I guess that's all you can go by when your gifted a clone and it isn't what it turned out to be. I guess that's why it says that cus it says he thought it was GSC but how would you know it has GDP in it if it's unknown? Wierd but I'll take my chances. Can't be no worse than the others like Cali Conn and TGA


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 5, 2015)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=294628 

post #21


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw I don't think there's a thread here. I think they doing all that beefin over icmag but I saw it on seedvaultofca Instagram where they was explaining why him and JJ was going at it cus he's selling Greenpoint gear. It's sad yo I think you may find something over at icmag tho
> 
> I wondered about that description in that cross too but I guess that's all you can go by when your gifted a clone and it isn't what it turned out to be. I guess that's why it says that cus it says he thought it was GSC but how would you know it has GDP in it if it's unknown? Wierd but I'll take my chances. Can't be no worse than the others like Cali Conn and TGA


Is that the same guy (JJ?) that bred tresdawg??

I like how Bodhi credits him in every single strain description that uses the Appalachia male. B is one classy guy. Certainly not the norm in this industry


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is that the same guy (JJ?) that bred tresdawg??
> 
> I like how Bodhi credits him in every single strain description that uses the Appalachia male. B is one classy guy. Certainly not the norm in this industry


Yea that's the same guy bro. Bodhi is world class and that's why you hear no complaints from anybody about him. He gives credit where credit is do and he doesn't trip and make a scene about people not giving him credit when they use his crosses to make new ones.


----------



## dluck (Feb 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some good points. I thought it was very weird too when reading his strain description... "unknown GDP cross". Eh? How does the breeder not know what cross he's selling?


Lol I was thinking the same damn thang.....how you breeding it and not have an idea what it is


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw I don't think there's a thread here. I think they doing all that beefin over icmag but I saw it on seedvaultofca Instagram where they was explaining why him and JJ was going at it cus he's selling Greenpoint gear. It's sad yo I think you may find something over at icmag tho
> 
> I wondered about that description in that cross too but I guess that's all you can go by when your gifted a clone and it isn't what it turned out to be. I guess that's why it says that cus it says he thought it was GSC but how would you know it has GDP in it if it's unknown? Wierd but I'll take my chances. Can't be no worse than the others like Cali Conn and TGA


IMO JJ would have more of a case if ANY of his beans had been available in the past 5 years.... AND when they were available you could get them from thcfarm or canna collective lol.... So in essence they were ALWAYS unattainable. 

And also HOW MANY others have used/been using his crosses for years now? I can think of at least 5 off the top of my head.

As far as Ken: "gifted a gsc clone that turned out not to be." WTF? That's some amateur ass shit IMO. I got a legit cut off craigslist for god's sake.... Then he's gonna breed with it?! PASS.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's the same guy bro. Bodhi is world class and that's why you hear no complaints from anybody about him. He gives credit where credit is do and he doesn't trip and make a scene about people not giving him credit when they use his crosses to make new ones.


yup Bodhi is the man top notch


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> IMO JJ would have more of a case if ANY of his beans had been available in the past 5 years.... AND when they were available you could get them from thcfarm or canna collective lol.... So in essence they were ALWAYS unattainable.
> 
> And also HOW MANY others have used/been using his crosses for years now? I can think of at least 5 off the top of my head.
> 
> As far as Ken: "gifted a gsc clone that turned out not to be." WTF? That's some amateur ass shit IMO. I got a legit cut off craigslist for god's sake.... Then he's gonna breed with it?! PASS.


Yea I agree JJ would have the right to feel some type of way but still if he did acquire them how could he be really mad. Gu should've given the credit but this happens in business corporate world all the time so get over it. I guess I'm just different than a lot of people cus my grandma raised me to not worry about shit that's outta my control. And you damn sure right about people using his shit in crosses and a couple of them are known jerks too I don't see what the big deal is. 

Ken is just a piece of shit plain and simple. He really knows nothing about breeding and growing just a company frontman spokesperson. We will prolly see him come back actually he still has a booth at the cups but it's ran by kids  hopefully the new stuff is better if the guy is working the stuff more and by the looks of it on Instagram he is


----------



## dluck (Feb 5, 2015)

Y'all bouta scare me off of GDP .


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 5, 2015)

dluck said:


> Y'all bouta scare me off of GDP .


Don't be scared yet, I will pop some of the grandpa larry soon and let you guys know how they are. Let us use science to prove this theory!

Oh also, just for kicks I was looking up flowering time for GDP and I found that a lot of people are using Big Bud x Purple Urkle as the cross and I am wondering...is it really that simple of a combination?


----------



## dluck (Feb 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Don't be scared yet, I will pop some of the grandpa larry soon and let you guys know how they are. Let us use science to prove this theory!
> 
> Oh also, just for kicks I was looking up flowering time for GDP and I found that a lot of people are using Big Bud x Purple Urkle as the cross and I am wondering...is it really that simple of a combination?


That's how I always heard it...Purple Urkle x Salmon Creek Big Bud = Grand Daddy Purp...that is if I remember correctly .


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 6, 2015)

dluck said:


> That's how I always heard it...Purple Urkle x Salmon Creek Big Bud = Grand Daddy Purp...that is if I remember correctly .


I first heard he got it from some native americans somehow lol. What you are saying is way more believable tho lol.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I was looking up flowering time for GDP and I found that a lot of people are using Big Bud x Purple Urkle as the cross and I am wondering...is it really that simple of a combination?


Yes, but the Big Bud cut that was used is very rare, and privately held. That is one of the reasons why GDP is so unique, it's not recycling the same genetics that everyone else is using. Also, remember that Purple Urkle itself is the result of several generations of backcrossing, and breeding, to create such a desirable inbred line. Still sound like a simple combination? 



dluck said:


> That's how I always heard it...Purple Urkle x Salmon Creek Big Bud = Grand Daddy Purp...that is if I remember correctly .


I'm pretty sure that you are correct, sir, because that is what I've heard, as well.


----------



## dluck (Feb 6, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Yes, but the Big Bud cut that was used is very rare, and privately held. That is one of the reasons why GDP is so unique, it's not recycling the same genetics that everyone else is using. Also, remember that Purple Urkle itself is the result of several generations of backcrossing, and breeding, to create such a desirable inbred line. Still sound like a simple combination?
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you are correct, sir, because that is what I've heard, as well.


My understanding is that Purple Urkle is (for lack of a better word) a funky pheno of Mendocino Purple


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2015)

Love GDP. always a treat to grow. When I got phantom cookies 2 weeks ago. Not knowing it was GDP line. Will see how it goes. Got the strain in San Jose club


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 6, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Love GDP. always a treat to grow. When I got phantom cookies 2 weeks ago. Not knowing it was GDP line. Will see how it goes. Got the strain in San Jose club


Heard many great things and have seen some great things from the Phantom Cookies. There's a guy who posted a Phantom Cookies x SinMint cross that was lovely and I know a member over a SinCith forum that has a lovely Phantom Cookies gal and is doing the same cross. Just harvested the beans so will see what his comes out like too. There has been some good stuff from them so hopefully the GDP seeds I got got some great fire in them. 

Would love to know more about he Urkel line. That's one you don't hear to much about the story. I know Maddfarmer Genetics bred with the Urkel in a lot of there crosses and actually uses the dad that created Urkel can't remeber what it is but would love to know more info. I'm a strain info junky


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad you asked about p.u too.

Every time I got to Oakland I can't find it. Lol you think it would be easy... Wish I knew a spot. As I need to go there for cbd strains too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Love GDP. always a treat to grow. When I got phantom cookies 2 weeks ago. Not knowing it was GDP line. Will see how it goes. Got the strain in San Jose club


One fem from seed was easy to grow, finished at 60 days, avg yield, great taste, above avg potency.


----------



## CannaCole (Feb 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Candyland V2 is in stock at NGR


Just ordered. 

Now I have GDP Original, CandyLand and Big Buddha Cheese coming.

I'm done with ordering for awhile.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 6, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Yes, but the Big Bud cut that was used is very rare, and privately held. That is one of the reasons why GDP is so unique, it's not recycling the same genetics that everyone else is using. Also, remember that Purple Urkle itself is the result of several generations of backcrossing, and breeding, to create such a desirable inbred line. Still sound like a simple combination?
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you are correct, sir, because that is what I've heard, as well.


From the story I heard from Ken's mouth was this mystical fairy tale, it had nothing to do with salmon creek or back crossing of urkle. That is why I am somewhat mocking his story because the one that Ken told me is a straight up fairy tale while I can actually believe that it could what you guys are saying it is now. 

It reminds me of this guy who wrote a book "Three Cups of Tea" He writes a book about his experience climbing the second highest peak in the world K2 in pakistan I believe. Then the story gets weird, he supposedly got lost from his group and stumbled upon this small village, the small village supposedly nurses him back to health and before he leaves the town he promises this girl he would be back to build schools (iknoright, how lucky to be in the middle of nowhere and find paradise). He also goes on to tell a story about being kidnapped by the taliban and gets a picture of his captors. Funny thing is his "captors" took a picture of him with them but he was holding the Ak 47 not the "captors"

Anyways he goes on to build some schools and write this book, he pulls a fast one over everyones head and gets all these donations from college campuses around the US. Come to find out he embelished every step of the way. He never lost his group, never found the village that day (he did one year later though) and while he built a few of what he would call schools, most of them were just buildings that didn't end up as schools but as storage. He also claimed to have built schools in the most treacherous parts of Afghanistan during heavy conflict.

Most of his stories were lies, with slight truths hidden in there. The guy spent more money campaigning his book and receiving money than he did spending on schools in afghanistan. He also used his charity to fund his book drive and has had many people who were on the board quit due to him never keeping receipts and using the fund like his personal account.



If you read through that you should have an understanding of how powerful fairy tales are, Ken fooled a lot of people with his stories but this dude fooled a whole country.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Feb 6, 2015)

DOes anyone know the difference between candyland and candyland v2? I'm running what I presume to be the original.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2015)

rekoj0916 said:


> DOes anyone know the difference between candyland and candyland v2? I'm running what I presume to be the original.


Different parents, I'd guess - v2 standing for version 2.

CL - Bay Platinum Cookies x GDP
CLv2 - Platinum GSC x GDP # 5


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 6, 2015)

rekoj0916 said:


> DOes anyone know the difference between candyland and candyland v2? I'm running what I presume to be the original.


Candyland V2: (unknown cross x unknown cross)


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 6, 2015)

thats that box o chocolates kush....^^^


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Heard many great things and have seen some great things from the Phantom Cookies. There's a guy who posted a Phantom Cookies x SinMint cross that was lovely and I know a member over a SinCith forum that has a lovely Phantom Cookies gal and is doing the same cross. Just harvested the beans so will see what his comes out like too.


Thanks that was me, I really love the Phantom Cookies. If were thinking of the same guy he follows me on Instagram and saw how mine came out and decided to do it as well, its a good cross. His Phantom Cookies mother looks similar to mine, but his SinMint father looks more Blue Power dom to me where my SinMint male was more cookie dom. I am flowering more out and finding a lot of great phenos.


----------



## cannakis (Feb 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't be worried the genetics are still the same. That's prolly why you never got a response cus of what's going on. All the strains that were listed with Kens GDP is listed with DVG now so it's still the same with a name change. Find Dungeon Vault Genetics and email him. I'm sure you would get a response and appreciation for the support. I'm still gonna get a few packs of things from them as they have fire.


Yeah I will say I got some of his confidential purp before he switched a fewonths ago and there were a lot of males But they were some damn good looking plants... Flowering now.

I Really want to get some of his Chemdawg Cuts! I love Chemdawg!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Yeah I will say I got some of his confidential purp before he switched a fewonths ago and there were a lot of males But they were some damn good looking plants... Flowering now.
> 
> I Really want to get some of his Chemdawg Cuts! I love Chemdawg!


Lots of males can happen with any breeder so that doesn't really concern me but you saying that there's some great looking plants in them now that means something. Throw some pix up of those flowering ladies when you get a chance. Would love to see how the Confidential Purp looks. Chemdawg is really good and haven't grown any yet but growing a Chem 3 cross now and really loving it. Can't wait for end results


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2015)

FWIW, a package from NGR included a freebie 3 pack of "Dungeon Vault Mix". Probably interesting to some, but I like to have some general idea of what being popped.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 12, 2015)

CannaCole said:


> Just ordered.
> 
> Now I have GDP Original, CandyLand and Big Buddha Cheese coming.
> 
> I'm done with ordering for awhile.


I heard the big Buddha cheese is good . I bought their blue cheese auto gonna run a 10 pack soon


----------



## cannakis (Feb 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of males can happen with any breeder so that doesn't really concern me but you saying that there's some great looking plants in them now that means something. Throw some pix up of those flowering ladies when you get a chance. Would love to see how the Confidential Purp looks. Chemdawg is really good and haven't grown any yet but growing a Chem 3 cross now and really loving it. Can't wait for end results


Yeah man I will, right now they are hardly shooting pistils, but vegging they looked really good.! Yeah I'm going to get some kendawg here soon.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 12, 2015)

How is the GDP? Im looking for some new strains to add to the garden.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> How is the GDP? Im looking for some new strains to add to the garden.


Don't know never grown it but got a pack of it from Cannazon so will be seeing what's it like soon. Never grown any gear from them but have seen good and heard bad so we shall see


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know never grown it but got a pack of it from Cannazon so will be seeing what's it like soon. Never grown any gear from them but have seen good and heard bad so we shall see


We should pop some beans around the same time


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> We should pop some beans around the same time


When you plan on popping them cus I got 3 packs ahead of everything else at the moment. After those are all popped and grown up a bit I say in a month maybe month and a half I'll pop a few cus I have lots of beans I wanna pop.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW, a package from NGR included a freebie 3 pack of "Dungeon Vault Mix". Probably interesting to some, but I like to have some general idea of what being popped.


yup got my locktite today with a 3 pack of dungeon vault genetics and idk what they are bull shit ant it mystery seeds


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 12, 2015)

I will pop the grandpa larry when you guys pop the gdp if the timing is right.


----------



## cannakis (Feb 12, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> How is the GDP? Im looking for some new strains to add to the garden.


Yeah I would like to see what dvg is offering with gdp!? Send some information whoever knows or will know.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 12, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> The old GDP Seeds Rep is now Dungeon Vault Genetics, He claims he was the breeder of the new strains. He put up video of what he said was Kens backyard on Instagram showing multiple males mixed in with his females he was making beans with (Dungeon Vault Genetics claim) and has split off from the company cause he said he was tired of the garbage going on with Ken and GDP. He has pictures of most of the crosses grown out and I have seen a few other peoples grows with beans from him and they looked great. Just information I saw on Instagram I have no way of knowing if this is 100% true


^^^this is correct... 

NWGDP_REP is the breeder behind DVG. He worked for ken and his crew but after their "breeders" left he took over. Then NWGDP_REP saw shady breeding practices at Ken's place this summer and decided to strike it on his own... The new crosses are his creations, but not the old ones.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> ^^^this is correct...
> 
> NWGDP_REP is the breeder behind DVG. He worked for ken and his crew but after their "breeders" left he took over. Then NWGDP_REP saw shady breeding practices at Ken's place this summer and decided to strike it on his own... The new crosses are his creations, but not the old ones.


This sounds like more of what I was hearing but you never really know what's going on fareal. But this would sound more accurate too as I've heard many bad things about Ken so it wouldn't surprise me one bit. Haven't seen much of anything from the new crosses except his pix on Instagram that I can see since I don't do social media. They look very good tho so ill be trying the new stuff. But I would like to see what my peers are getting out of the new crosses


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 12, 2015)

But guys, Ken is in a wheelchair! No one in a wheelchair has ever been a crook or swindler.... EVER!!! You can't hate on the handicap wtf is wrong with you guys.


...



Then again, Ken is full of shit.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I will pop the grandpa larry when you guys pop the gdp if the timing is right.


I'll time and line my mine up with his to see side by side and maybe you can Pop the Larry as well . We"ll do a joint thread of kens beans .! Sounds like a winner . 


akhiymjames said:


> When you plan on popping them cus I got 3 packs ahead of everything else at the moment. After those are all popped and grown up a bit I say in a month maybe month and a half I'll pop a few cus I have lots of beans I wanna pop.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 12, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I'll time and line my mine up with his to see side by side and maybe you can Pop the Larry as well . We"ll do a joint thread of kens beans .! Sounds like a winner .


I can also compare the GDP clone I have to your seeds . WE will have the truth soon!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 13, 2015)

A guy on Instagram is growing out some stuff from he got from Dungeon Vault, Flowering Purple Champagne now and I think he has some others in Veg. Username Mista_bonez if anyone wants to take a look at the Purple Champagne purchased from Dungeon Vault


----------



## cannakis (Feb 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> This sounds like more of what I was hearing but you never really know what's going on fareal. But this would sound more accurate too as I've heard many bad things about Ken so it wouldn't surprise me one bit. Haven't seen much of anything from the new crosses except his pix on Instagram that I can see since I don't do social media. They look very good tho so ill be trying the new stuff. But I would like to see what my peers are getting out of the new crosses


Haha! Yeah fuck social media! I Got out of Facebook years ago after starting with it when it was just high school, and then a friend sent me picture haha opening present at Christmas and he says Nice sweater... I was like that is WAY TOO Invasive!


----------



## cannakis (Feb 13, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> ^^^this is correct...
> 
> NWGDP_REP is the breeder behind DVG. He worked for ken and his crew but after their "breeders" left he took over. Then NWGDP_REP saw shady breeding practices at Ken's place this summer and decided to strike it on his own... The new crosses are his creations, but not the old ones.


What kind of practices?!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't know the full details... But Multiple males from diffrent lines open pollinating females was the story... 

I believe the new strains listed at attitude under GDP are the UN-paid for beans Ken got from NWGDP_REP... Hence why DVG has a few overlapping strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 13, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Haha! Yeah fuck social media! I Got out of Facebook years ago after starting with it when it was just high school, and then a friend sent me picture haha opening present at Christmas and he says Nice sweater... I was like that is WAY TOO Invasive!


Too much drama attached with social media that's why I don't deal with it. There's no way I could post about what I do cus I'll have people trying to kick my door in and that's not happening. People put too much of there info on there and wonder why everyone knows their business. If I lived in a medical or legal state I prolky would have one for for info purposes and contacts but if I posted anything about my grow on there wether in medical or legal state then it would def be under a crazy screen name so no one would be able to know it was me.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> But guys, Ken is in a wheelchair! No one in a wheelchair has ever been a crook or swindler.... EVER!!! You can't hate on the handicap wtf is wrong with you guys.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Larry Flynt?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Larry Flynt?


Is that me? I thought you knew my name LOL.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Is that me? I thought you knew my name LOL.


No. saying hes a crook and swindler AND in a wheelchair


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> No. saying hes a crook and swindler AND in a wheelchair


LOLOL XD I havent toked today, i need to. I got some phlegm going on though.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> LOLOL XD I havent toked today, i need to. I got some phlegm going on though.


HAHAHA! EDIBLES?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> HAHAHA! EDIBLES?


I only have RSO and that shit will put me on my ass if I take too much of it.


----------



## dluck (Feb 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Too much drama attached with social media that's why I don't deal with it. There's no way I could post about what I do cus I'll have people trying to kick my door in and that's not happening. People put too much of there info on there and wonder why everyone knows their business. If I lived in a medical or legal state I prolky would have one for for info purposes and contacts but if I posted anything about my grow on there wether in medical or legal state then it would def be under a crazy screen name so no one would be able to know it was me.


Where you been hiding bro..haven't seen ya lately..just checking in.


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys sorry to jump in , I'm from aust and good purple strains here just don't circulate... It's fucking bullshit 
I'v been checking Herbies almost every week after some ken Estes GDP 

If any of you know where I can get these genetics I would be so so so great fullgreat full


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 15, 2015)

Kannah-krazy said:


> Hey guys sorry to jump in , I'm from aust and good purple strains here just don't circulate... It's fucking bullshit
> I'v been checking Herbies almost every week after some ken Estes GDP
> 
> If any of you know where I can get these genetics I would be so so so great fullgreat full


Check out my post about cream mandarin (fast version), purple, bigger yield, grapey. Cheap seeds . 5 fems for 50.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 15, 2015)

dluck said:


> Where you been hiding bro..haven't seen ya lately..just checking in.


I'm here bro just been busy setting things up. Also been busy with the Mrs so I had to take care of her lol. But I'm here I ain't going nowhere. I'll have se pics pf new plants and stuff up soon


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm here bro just been busy setting things up. Also been busy with the Mrs so I had to take care of her lol. But I'm here I ain't going nowhere. I'll have se pics pf new plants and stuff up soon


That's what's up...I'm hoping this winter storm is not so bad...don't want the lights going out lol


----------



## cannakis (Feb 16, 2015)

dluck said:


> That's what's up...I'm hoping this winter storm is not so bad...don't want the lights going out lol


Backup generator!


----------



## fandango (Feb 16, 2015)

TGA is our go to place...favs are sonic screw driver,9lb hammer


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

I am glad they re-released the hammer, just wish they woulda replaced my pack of "testers" aka the first round they sent out. Pissed me off pretty bad as I spent 3 months on them trying to get them into monsters and then they dropped ballies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

dluck said:


> That's what's up...I'm hoping this winter storm is not so bad...don't want the lights going out lol


Yea me too. I'm more concerned about the temp as the plants are stalling with this cold front coming in. Gotta heat up the veg tent so they can start growing good again


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

fandango said:


> TGA is our go to place...favs are sonic screw driver,9lb hammer


How is the Sonic? is it pretty stable? I heard the yields are amazing.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am glad they re-released the hammer, just wish they woulda replaced my pack of "testers" aka the first round they sent out. Pissed me off pretty bad as I spent 3 months on them trying to get them into monsters and then they dropped ballies.


I hear you on that I got the pre release as well, I have a second pack just sitting I will never pop it.


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea me too. I'm more concerned about the temp as the plants are stalling with this cold front coming in. Gotta heat up the veg tent so they can start growing good again


Gotta heater in the grow room now (lights out) tryna keep'em warm !


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> I hear you on that I got the pre release as well, I have a second pack just sitting I will never pop it.


it was my fault for banking my space on an unproven bean. I had a moment of being human and caught myself up in the hype.

This GDP clone I have is really nice though, purples out great and has nice frost. Hard to get her to lank up for me though, I am having trouble even with pulling the lights back she don't wanna grow in height very fast. She is a little bushy though and the smoke had me in the chair for an hour already.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> it was my fault for banking my space on an unproven bean. I had a moment of being human and caught myself up in the hype.
> 
> This GDP clone I have is really nice though, purples out great and has nice frost. Hard to get her to lank up for me though, I am having trouble even with pulling the lights back she don't wanna grow in height very fast.


Have you ever used alfalfa meal in/on your soil? If not, pick some up and give it a whirl (it's cheap). It contains triacontanol which is a growth hormone and can add some vigor to a plant. You could mix a small amount in to your soil, or just top dress with it. Maybe just do one plant and see if you notice any difference?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you ever used alfalfa meal in/on your soil? If not, pick some up and give it a whirl (it's cheap). It contains triacontanol which is a growth hormone and can add some vigor to a plant. You could mix a small amount in to your soil, or just top dress with it. Maybe just do one plant and see if you notice any difference?


Alfalfa Meal  thanks stow! I have never had a problem with plants not growing towards these lights. The problem is they want to always grow into them so I have to bend and tie and work my way around the tents. I appreciate the help brother I will try it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> it was my fault for banking my space on an unproven bean. I had a moment of being human and caught myself up in the hype.
> 
> This GDP clone I have is really nice though, purples out great and has nice frost. Hard to get her to lank up for me though, I am having trouble even with pulling the lights back she don't wanna grow in height very fast. She is a little bushy though and the smoke had me in the chair for an hour already.


Sounds like you got a slow Urkle pheno and being that it's indica dom too gonna be short. Hopefully she'll pick up for you and branch out well so you can get a nice yield off her. Sounds just like an indica dom strain got you on ya ass and can't do nothing lol


----------



## fandango (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> How is the Sonic? is it pretty stable? I heard the yields are amazing.


We have not smoked the sonic yet cause it is our first run of it..but the leading buds are giant compared to the 15 other strains in room #1


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone know where to get candy land seeds I see the version 2 but looking for original masterofseeds has but don't know if the reputable thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

mrtycoon916 said:


> Anyone know where to get candy land seeds I see the version 2 but looking for original masterofseeds has but don't know if the reputable thanks


Don't know anybody who has the original in stock as once the parent stock was taken no more was made. Don't know about masterofseeds myself but if you find out they're repudable let us know


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like you got a slow Urkle pheno and being that it's indica dom too gonna be short. Hopefully she'll pick up for you and branch out well so you can get a nice yield off her. Sounds just like an indica dom strain got you on ya ass and can't do nothing lol


Well it is the clone only so I most likely got a less vigorous plant than before. They used to shoot up to 3 feet at least, but I am also using LEDs now and plants either grow into the light because they are lovin it so much or they are fine just chillin low. It is a whole different style of growing when one transfers from HPS to LED. The heat, spectrum, and penetration all change the dynamics.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know anybody who has the original in stock as once the parent stock was taken no more was made. Don't know about masterofseeds myself but if you find out they're repudable let us know


I have seen some amazing Candyland and Candyland V2 clone grows, absolutely makes my jaw drop. I am thinking about throwing one in my room but I am not the biggest fan off sleepy weed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Well it is the clone only so I most likely got a less vigorous plant than before. They used to shoot up to 3 feet at least, but I am also using LEDs now and plants either grow into the light because they are lovin it so much or they are fine just chillin low. It is a whole different style of growing when one transfers from HPS to LED. The heat, spectrum, and penetration all change the dynamics.





King Arthur said:


> I have seen some amazing Candyland and Candyland V2 clone grows, absolutely makes my jaw drop. I am thinking about throwing one in my room but I am not the biggest fan off sleepy weed.


I've almost got into led lighting but so many mixed reviews I just stuck with hid lighting but I've heard about they're penetration being strong and some strains don't respond well to them.

Man I've seen the same thing with both Candylands. Made me regret not ever getting the original as I almost got it a few times. I've heard they have clones of it and may try one eventually but I've got so many cookie crosses and a GSC clone now so I want different genetics besudes cookie stuff.

I like sleepy weed only when I'm trying to sleep hate when I'm not trying to sleep


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

Shoot it. Joke....lol. I like them all. That's me. As my wife doesn't. So high cbd I do like too


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've tried good and bad phenos of candyland but one things for sure, they weren't sativa or Sativa Dom at all.


----------



## ActionHanks (Feb 25, 2015)

Thinking about running some V2's in my next round. You guys are saying it's a sleeper???


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Feb 25, 2015)

Master of seeds still has original candyland think I'll jus try order 5 see how it goes jus scored some gdp seeds so now if I find these I'm complete


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Thinking about running some V2's in my next round. You guys are saying it's a sleeper???


I don't know for sure but the pics I've seen of it looks amazing. If the Platinum Cookies cut they used is as good as the one SinCity uses then it'll be an amazing cross. I wish more people would put up some journals of these new strains or post some progress. Sucks to see that these have been out for a good while now and not many logs. Don't have any new gear only the original GDP so I'll log that in my everything thread I'm gonna start.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

mrtycoon916 said:


> Master of seeds still has original candyland think I'll jus try order 5 see how it goes jus scored some gdp seeds so now if I find these I'm complete


Let me know how that goes bro. If its legit I want them original Candylands too. Cant believe I let them slip away but I would've never thought they would lose all their parent stock


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

I've still got 2 'tude Candyland freebies, and 2 Bay Dream. Popped the 2 Phantom Cookies, and loved the looks, smell and taste of the one fem, but potency was above avg only.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I've still got 2 'tude Candyland freebies, and 2 Bay Dream. Popped the 2 Phantom Cookies, and loved the looks, smell and taste of the one fem, but potency was above avg only.
> 
> View attachment 3359446


You should give em a try bro. Maybe something good comes from them. Seedsman actually has some new crosses out that I've just across and hadn't seen the in stock till I saw them at Seedsman. Lots of great reviews on the Phantom Cookies too but I've seen females bred to something else and its way better than the mom. Above average aint bad but I know your probably like me and need super potent stuff lol cus I smoke stupid heavy


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You should give em a try bro. Maybe something good comes from them. Seedsman actually has some new crosses out that I've just across and hadn't seen the in stock till I saw them at Seedsman. Lots of great reviews on the Phantom Cookies too but I've seen females bred to something else and its way better than the mom. Above average aint bad but I know your probably like me and need super potent stuff lol cus I smoke stupid heavy


I don't need to be wrecked all the time, so above avg really wasn't a knock; just being accurate. It's a real nice smoke. Getting the one fem out of 2 freebies - I consider a win for a one and done. I'll definitely get the the CL and BD at some point, probably around fall.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I've still got 2 'tude Candyland freebies, and 2 Bay Dream. Popped the 2 Phantom Cookies, and loved the looks, smell and taste of the one fem, but potency was above avg only.
> 
> View attachment 3359446


Nice n tiny just like I said , it is lookin good though you got her going for ya. I got my 6 grams of Purple Caddy and she smokes fine LOLOLOL. 3 gal pot was way too big for her to handle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Nice n tiny just like I said , it is lookin good though you got her going for ya. I got my 6 grams of Purple Caddy and she smokes fine LOLOLOL. 3 gal pot was way too big for her to handle.


You spent 70 days to get this micro bud?







You ARE the King ! At least it's not the 'Fast Version'...lol.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone going to pop the kens grand og? I have a 3 pack I got from NGR I am thinking about popping when someone else does a journal.

@Amos Otis I appreciate you taking time to find some pictures, I always grow one nug plants so yeah you are totally right about that one nug taking me 9 weeks to grow


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have seen some amazing Candyland and Candyland V2 clone grows, absolutely makes my jaw drop. I am thinking about throwing one in my room but I am not the biggest fan off sleepy weed.


:-O dafuq 

I'd have thought the king would have been constantly glued to his throne


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

mrtycoon916 said:


> Master of seeds still has original candyland think I'll jus try order 5 see how it goes jus scored some gdp seeds so now if I find these I'm complete


Candyland is a real gem brother, I hope you find a real winner!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

Kannah-krazy said:


> :-O dafuq
> 
> I'd have thought the king would have been constantly glued to his throne


You ever see the quest for the holy grail? I am a hands on King.

You got me laughing brotha thanks!


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Feb 25, 2015)

As o


King Arthur said:


> You ever see the quest for the holy grail? I am a hands on King.
> 
> You got me laughing brotha thanks!


As off topic as this is , no I have never really watched any Monty python , I know it is considered to be the actual holy grail of comedy 
I'm only a youngn just 25 last August so John Cleese really was a little before my time 
But I admit he's a comic genius ! 
I was so interested in film and such in school so yeah I had to endure the cackling of my 9th grade film teacher for minutes on end when a pretend John Cleese got thrown out of the window. Asking to be kissed hahahaha fucking school days man, I'm sure that airy fairy bitch blazes that fire


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Feb 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Let me know how that goes bro. If its legit I want them original Candylands too. Cant believe I let them slip away but I would've never thought they would lose all their parent stock


Yea I'm surprised they have them also which kinda seems odd but for $40 I guess u can't go wrong


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I've still got 2 'tude Candyland freebies, and 2 Bay Dream. Popped the 2 Phantom Cookies, and loved the looks, smell and taste of the one fem, but potency was above avg only.
> 
> View attachment 3359446


Damn another I missed the phantom cookies I'm prolly going to get sinmint cookies on the attitude March bday promo


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I appreciate you taking time to find some pictures


I know you do - that 'Tales of Dank' thread has been floating belly up for a week. Pretty easy to find your 'signature thread' featuring the 'Fast Version Ruderalis"

You ARE the king !


----------



## RReez (Mar 10, 2015)

Lets see some pics of these genetics please!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

RReez said:


> Lets see some pics of these genetics please!!!!


That's what I'm saying bro. These have been out for too long not to see anything from fellow members and growers. I've seen the breeders pics on IG and Firestax has pics of a few of them on there but I wanna see what the fellow growers got


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2015)

My phantom


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2015)

Clone from San jose


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 10, 2015)

Hold on tight boys, we will have some DVG reviews coming soon.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm saying bro. These have been out for too long not to see anything from fellow members and growers. I've seen the breeders pics on IG and Firestax has pics of a few of them on there but I wanna see what the fellow growers got


I have been absent from most forums for a long time now. I have a ton of pics and i will start posting them tomorrow. If you'd like, I will start my own thread with just budshots. 
To Mr Mustache, I would love to try and clear the air with you a bit and at least defend myself on some of the points you made. I have nothing to hide, unlike Ken. I am 100% transparent. All the new crosses I made under GDP, and now re-released under the DVG name I stand by. I will back them all up. Each strain I made was put together with a goal in mind. As far as calling Candyland V2 an unknown x unknown, thats just off. Its a Platinum GSC x GDP. All around great strain. LOTS of cookie dominance. In every pack you will find a mottled leaf, mutated OGKB style plant. Some people have found some really nice phenos. There is fire to be found in each pack. Each strain has something to offer each person.

If anyone has ANY questions, I will do my best to answer them timely and accurately. I'll be in Denver next week for the upcoming HTCC and Im hoping to see some of you and hand out some testers.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

Here's a shot of one of the keeper candyland V2


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

and a purple champagne


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

some coogies


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

Grandpa Larry


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

some Grand OG


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2015)

if rare darkness wasnt treating me so great, id cop a gdp hybrid or 2. nice work! keep the porn rollin...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2015)

the purp is shining thru on everything!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

My keeper cut of Grandpas Breat (OGKB x Tahoe/GDP)


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

and some finished up nugs of that cut ^^^


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

another grand og for you purple og fans...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

another candyland v2 keeper... keepers in EVERY PACK


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

Currently working the "Grandpas Breath Project"
I used my choice Grandpas Breath #7 male and hit it to all of the following:
Deathstar (Original Ohio clone only)
Cherry Pie
Skunk Tangerine (pre-Tangie elite clone only)
Dookies
Pink Champagne aka Phantom
Original GDP (clone only)
Candyland V2 (multiple phenos)
Triangle Kush
Motorbreath #15
Ghost OG
American Pie (Bay 11 x Pie)
East Coast Sour Diesel
Grandpas Breath (multiple phenos for F2 hunt)


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

AND TO BE PERFECTLY CLEAR....
KEN HAS Z E R O affiliation with me or my new name, company, strains, anything. He's a con artist and like many people he's fooled, I fell for the innocent crippled guy routine. 
DVG is ran solely by me, PNW_grown to some of you, and I do it all out of the freedom state of Washington.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

grand og


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

american pie


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

the funk


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

some confidential purp grown out in AZ


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

a coogies just shining


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

Heres a PHANTOM KUSH (pink champagne x tahoe/gdp)


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

Grandpa Larry


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

purple champagne


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault I'm glad you came here and straightened everything out and showed pics of all the new gear. Just to let you know Mr. Mustache is no longer with us so you can't have that convo with him but you don't have to explain yourself to nobody but I overstand that your a human and most people want to defend themselves when someone talk about them. 

Most people know how shady Ken was so it doesn't surprise me he played you but glad you got away and can do your own thing. The crosses look amazing bro I'm so glad to be able to see them and I see a lot of the year on Instagram just not a lot of people on forums showing the gear. I hope you can always come through when you have the time and show us new stuff and what in store. Are you releasing any Grandpas Breath? I've seen the Platinum GSC x Grandpas Breath cross at NGR but would like to have just regular Grandpas Breath. Also when do you think any of the new Grandpas Breath crosses will be out? Those sound amazing and would love to get the Phantom and Cherry Pie cross. American Pie looks amazing too. I've tested for a few breeders and if you need someone to test new gear I'm down. Glad you stopped by and cleared everything up. Hope to see you around more. Peace


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 11, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault .. just a question? What grow style do you use and what's your average weight per plant?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2015)

Man that Grandpas Breath male is really adding OGKB influence to the crosses. I see great things coming from that project. Def gonna be adding gear to the stable


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 11, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> AND TO BE PERFECTLY CLEAR....
> KEN HAS Z E R O affiliation with me or my new name, company, strains, anything. He's a con artist and like many people he's fooled, I fell for the innocent crippled guy routine.









Dr.Wells anyone? Lol ok nerd refrences aside, it looks like you're doing great work with DVG mate. I dont get to do too much reading online, but I found a page full of horror stories involving ken randomly pollinating things, not keep track of whats what, and even re-naming well established genetic by some pretty big breeders.

Wish i was making it out to the cup this year, good luck out there.


----------



## Ghosteh (Apr 11, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault Let's see some pictures of Pink Champagne x Candyland! I only see the one, maybe two, on your Instagram; and have a lot of issues finding anything about it online. Looks like such a fire cross. `Any information or pictures would be greatly appreciated, man!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I have been absent from most forums for a long time now. I have a ton of pics and i will start posting them tomorrow. If you'd like, I will start my own thread with just budshots.
> To Mr Mustache, I would love to try and clear the air with you a bit and at least defend myself on some of the points you made. I have nothing to hide, unlike Ken. I am 100% transparent. All the new crosses I made under GDP, and now re-released under the DVG name I stand by. I will back them all up. Each strain I made was put together with a goal in mind. As far as calling Candyland V2 an unknown x unknown, thats just off. Its a Platinum GSC x GDP. All around great strain. LOTS of cookie dominance. In every pack you will find a mottled leaf, mutated OGKB style plant. Some people have found some really nice phenos. There is fire to be found in each pack. Each strain has something to offer each person.
> 
> If anyone has ANY questions, I will do my best to answer them timely and accurately. I'll be in Denver next week for the upcoming HTCC and Im hoping to see some of you and hand out some testers.


I'll make sure mustachio reads this! I picked up Grandpa Larry and Pink Champagne x Candyland. I am very excited to see the results they are just waiting their turn in line. Glad you came to share your information and pics.

I will be waiting for more  thanks for what you do.

Also did you use seeds or clone for candy land and if clone did you use King Klone?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Dungeons_Vault I'm glad you came here and straightened everything out and showed pics of all the new gear. Just to let you know Mr. Mustache is no longer with us so you can't have that convo with him but you don't have to explain yourself to nobody but I overstand that your a human and most people want to defend themselves when someone talk about them.
> 
> Most people know how shady Ken was so it doesn't surprise me he played you but glad you got away and can do your own thing. The crosses look amazing bro I'm so glad to be able to see them and I see a lot of the year on Instagram just not a lot of people on forums showing the gear. I hope you can always come through when you have the time and show us new stuff and what in store. Are you releasing any Grandpas Breath? I've seen the Platinum GSC x Grandpas Breath cross at NGR but would like to have just regular Grandpas Breath. Also when do you think any of the new Grandpas Breath crosses will be out? Those sound amazing and would love to get the Phantom and Cherry Pie cross. American Pie looks amazing too. I've tested for a few breeders and if you need someone to test new gear I'm down. Glad you stopped by and cleared everything up. Hope to see you around more. Peace


No problem man. I did a google search on dungeons vault, found this thread, and was up til past 3 am posting for you guys hahah. I am DEDICATED to this work. Its been a dream of mine since i was younger. Ken is the absolute worst person to have getting ANY praise in the canna scene. He's shady, has no character, and willingly releases unknown, untested strains. 
This last round before I quit, he had HUNDREDS of plants in his backyard. MANY different strains. He used over 6 different males and they were all pollinated outdoors. There was a GDP, a candyland, and at least two other males i saw growing openly in his backyard. Pollen sacks had even opened. He said once a plant was pollinated, it doesnt accept any other pollen. Well, even if that were the case, if multiple pollen donors touch your plant all at once, you will have strain crossed with all the different studs. 
I will be looking for testers. I will be in touch


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> @Dungeons_Vault .. just a question? What grow style do you use and what's your average weight per plant?


Im in straight coco coir, RO water, botanicare nutes last round. Going back to Mills nutrients


akhiymjames said:


> Man that Grandpas Breath male is really adding OGKB influence to the crosses. I see great things coming from that project. Def gonna be adding gear to the stable


The grandpas breath is sick. Its gonna be a hit and one that many people are talking about. Im gonna go ahead and say its some of my best work to date. Candyland V2 and grand og after that.


ActionHanks said:


> Dr.Wells anyone? Lol ok nerd refrences aside, it looks like you're doing great work with DVG mate. I dont get to do too much reading online, but I found a page full of horror stories involving ken randomly pollinating things, not keep track of whats what, and even re-naming well established genetic by some pretty big breeders.
> Wish i was making it out to the cup this year, good luck out there.


The horror stories you read are true. I am ONE guy making this happen. Im hoping to meet some guys who I can build something with, but so far, too many shark and snakes...


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 11, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Im in straight coco coir, RO water, botanicare nutes last round. Going back to Mills nutrients
> 
> The grandpas breath is sick. Its gonna be a hit and one that many people are talking about. Im gonna go ahead and say its some of my best work to date. Candyland V2 and grand og after that.
> 
> The horror stories you read are true. I am ONE guy making this happen. Im hoping to meet some guys who I can build something with, but so far, too many shark and snakes...


What kind of yields are you getting under what light and veg time


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghosteh said:


> @Dungeons_Vault Let's see some pictures of Pink Champagne x Candyland! I only see the one, maybe two, on your Instagram; and have a lot of issues finding anything about it online. Looks like such a fire cross. `Any information or pictures would be greatly appreciated, man!


I actually dont have any yet. They are being grown. I have some friends that dont do the online thing but test my strains and help out with some stuff. I will get over there and snap some pics soon.
Its gonna be a sick cross. Very strong, fast vegging plants. They are beastly. The champagne is a very special plant. The candyland I used should add some cookie influence, and shorten the plant even more. It will be a very short internode, squat, indica dominant plant



King Arthur said:


> I'll make sure mustachio reads this! I picked up Grandpa Larry and Pink Champagne x Candyland. I am very excited to see the results they are just waiting their turn in line. Glad you came to share your information and pics.
> 
> I will be waiting for more  thanks for what you do.
> 
> Also did you use seeds or clone for candy land and if clone did you use King Klone?


Very nice choices. That grandpa larry continues to amaze us. Lots of straight lemony-gas-OG in there. I found a really nice purple-ish OG that I love to smoke.
King Clone aka Patient 2 Patient out of San Jose used to work with Ken and I... They saw some shady practices and decided to do what I ended up doing and running from Ken and starting something new. The original Cnadyland is what they sell. We won 1st place with it at Kushcon.
My V2 uses a platinum cut with a different male GDP. Im seeing far better results in the F1's from my V2 than I ever did in the first release.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> What kind of yields are you getting under what light and veg time


My favorite new saying comes from the "swampboys" holders of the Triangle Kush...
"the better you grow, the more you get"
Ive gotten half pound plants out of 3 gallon fabric pots with a little over month veg. It all comes down to your personal grow style. Ive never gotten the weight I am this round and only difference is scrog net, open hoods, AC...
Ill pull 2p's a light


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault are you gonna release any Grandpas Breath or just crosses? The pic of her you posts was stunning with those fat purple OGKB buds. Looks like she's yields more and the added color is amazing. I want her


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 11, 2015)

what's up dvg. love your work
i have your plat gsc x grandpas breath. did you come up with a name for that?
also i have candyland v2, flowerchild, ken's grand og, purple champ. from ngr. Are those yours?
i have candyland v1 and i love it. the main reason why i got v2.
ken's kush and phantom cookies are in my vault too.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

I am very happy that you guys decided to step away from the shady tactics and do your own thing. It is what brought me to hunt for my own treasure and do my own thing. I can honestly say that it is companies like yours that will continually get my business. I am the type of person who can't work in the bad environments that are out there and I had to leave something I helped build up and it broke me for a while. I finally realized that the only way to do something right is to do it yourself. 

Lots of love, minimal pesticides (just safer soap and aza max when the buggers get crazy), minimal nutrients and a place for almost every gal that pops. I have recently had to cull a few of the runts due to room but it always breaks my heart to kill something....

I wish I could just toss the runts outside and let them get the suns magic, unfortunately it is still a no no.

Damn this thread has me


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 11, 2015)

The sad thing is that you have way too much for me to choose from in my little setup. But I'm going to order 20 beans of grandpa Larry and confidential purp.......


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 11, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> The sad thing is that you have way too much for me to choose from in my little setup. But I'm going to order 20 beans of grandpa Larry and confidential purp.......


Well fudge never mind ngr is sold out of the fire..........dam.....dam.....dam......(in my Martin Lawrence voice)


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Well fudge never mind ngr is sold out of the fire..........dam.....dam.....dam......(in my Martin Lawrence voice)


Mwahahahaha, I swooped up on them! Oh but really I think that he might be able to tell us when the next drop is  that would be totally cool! Just wait it out man I think it will be worth it! .


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Mwahahahaha, I swooped up on them! Oh but really I think that he might be able to tell us when the next drop is  that would be totally cool! Just wait it out man I think it will be worth it! .


Wacha get


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 11, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Wacha get


Grandpa Larry and Pink Champagne x Candyland with some Grand OG freebies (I think thats what they were called) But I gave the grand og to my mom to grow in her back yard. She is a high use patient and so it is hard for me to keep up with her usage and my patients. I thought it would be some straight fire so letting her try.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Dungeons_Vault are you gonna release any Grandpas Breath or just crosses? The pic of her you posts was stunning with those fat purple OGKB buds. Looks like she's yields more and the added color is amazing. I want her


I currently am harvesting Grandpas Breath F2's and they will be available soon! Every pheno from the F1s have been stunning.


Jack O'Neill said:


> what's up dvg. love your work
> i have your plat gsc x grandpas breath. did you come up with a name for that?
> also i have candyland v2, flowerchild, ken's grand og, purple champ. from ngr. Are those yours?
> i have candyland v1 and i love it. the main reason why i got v2.
> ken's kush and phantom cookies are in my vault too.


Those were a limited release and they are being worked as we speak. Its called "Scout's Honor" and she will be pure dank. Lots of cookie in there and some amazing frost.
ALL those you just listed were MY creations. To be clear:
Candyland V2
CoOGies
Grandpa Larry
Black Cherry OG
Grand OG
The Funk
Purple Champagne
Phantom Kush
Flowerchild
Kendawg
Confidential Purp
ALL WERE MADE BY ME. In Washington state. I bred them, sourced the cuts, pheno hunted for the males, came up with the names, worked with the artist on the packs, Ken did NOTHING. 

Even though he has them for sale still on sites under the granddaddy name, they are mine, and he stole them from me.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Mwahahahaha, I swooped up on them! Oh but really I think that he might be able to tell us when the next drop is  that would be totally cool! Just wait it out man I think it will be worth it! .


Almost everything is sold out or will be after this next show in denver...
All I have left for sale are the funk, grand og, kendawg, candyland, and purple champagne

The rest of my strains will all be F2'd or worked and re-released soon as I can. For now though, the next drop will be grandpas breath F2's and then the lines from grandpas breath project...


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the update dv.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 11, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> the funkView attachment 3392837


DVG I have been sitting on a pack of The Funk. I really wanted something that would be close to the Tahoe, so how close of a representation is The Funk? Can you describe the phenos that one might find, and perhaps what the keeper pheno is? More pics of the funk would be appreciated!

Also, I kinda bought them in haste and decided to roll the dice as I really wanted to try some Tahoe and I do not have access to the true clones. After reading up a bit, I think that you used Cali Con Tahoe. I have sworn to never run his gear ever again after a few very unfortunate and unforgiving situations. I am a little worried about bananas but looking forward to running your gear!!

Looking forward to checking out some of your other trains, that Grandpas Breath looks like pure fire.

Keep doing your thing!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

coppershot said:


> DVG I have been sitting on a pack of The Funk. I really wanted something that would be close to the Tahoe, so how close of a representation is The Funk? Can you describe the phenos that one might find, and perhaps what the keeper pheno is? More pics of the funk would be appreciated!
> 
> Also, I kinda bought them in haste and decided to roll the dice as I really wanted to try some Tahoe and I do not have access to the true clones. After reading up a bit, I think that you used Cali Con Tahoe. I have sworn to never run his gear ever again after a few very unfortunate and unforgiving situations. I am a little worried about bananas but looking forward to running your gear!!
> 
> ...


Okay, a few things...
Is the Funk a CLOSE representation of the Original Tahoe OG... NO. The Cali Connection Tahoe I used came in clone form from Cali. Its a HEAVY yielder, frosty, STINKY plant. Tha docta from Archive said it reminded him a lot of sour kush. I used it with the tahoe/gdp male which does use the original clone only tahoe in the cross. My hope were a lot more OG influence than what I am getting. Im gonna hit the male we picked back to the Tahoe (CC seed stock) to bring out more of that stank the tahoe provides. She is LOUD. Never seen any nanners on her EVER.
The keeper in my eyes so far does have a very nice kushy/dank smell, but its not as close to the OG as I'd like it to be. Its great strain. Lots of trichs... just needs more FUNK so the name fits better.
Hope that helps man


----------



## coppershot (Apr 12, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Okay, a few things...
> Is the Funk a CLOSE representation of the Original Tahoe OG... NO. The Cali Connection Tahoe I used came in clone form from Cali. Its a HEAVY yielder, frosty, STINKY plant. Tha docta from Archive said it reminded him a lot of sour kush. I used it with the tahoe/gdp male which does use the original clone only tahoe in the cross. My hope were a lot more OG influence than what I am getting. Im gonna hit the male we picked back to the Tahoe (CC seed stock) to bring out more of that stank the tahoe provides. She is LOUD. Never seen any nanners on her EVER.
> The keeper in my eyes so far does have a very nice kushy/dank smell, but its not as close to the OG as I'd like it to be. Its great strain. Lots of trichs... just needs more FUNK so the name fits better.
> Hope that helps man


thanks man, I really appreciate that you took the time to respond. Guess I will replace my scrubber before cracking the pack open. gonna run them in 8-10 weeks once my current run finished.


----------



## althor (Apr 12, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Okay, a few things...
> Is the Funk a CLOSE representation of the Original Tahoe OG... NO. The Cali Connection Tahoe I used came in clone form from Cali. Its a HEAVY yielder, frosty, STINKY plant. Tha docta from Archive said it reminded him a lot of sour kush. I used it with the tahoe/gdp male which does use the original clone only tahoe in the cross. My hope were a lot more OG influence than what I am getting. Im gonna hit the male we picked back to the Tahoe (CC seed stock) to bring out more of that stank the tahoe provides. She is LOUD. Never seen any nanners on her EVER.
> The keeper in my eyes so far does have a very nice kushy/dank smell, but its not as close to the OG as I'd like it to be. Its great strain. Lots of trichs... just needs more FUNK so the name fits better.
> Hope that helps man


 People can talk all the shit they want about CC, and they will, but his Tahoe line is fantastic.


----------



## petedav (Apr 13, 2015)

i got a 10 pack of reg kens granddaddy purple seeds a month ago. are these going 2 be any good? im a bit confused at the minute???


----------



## mrblu (Apr 13, 2015)

not sure i popped a 10 pack a month ago and 9 sprouted one with 4 cotyledons and one seedling with a leaf that didnt grow right. il let you know about the others when i find out more.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

petedav said:


> i got a 10 pack of reg kens granddaddy purple seeds a month ago. are these going 2 be any good? im a bit confused at the minute???


They should be. They're from the original stock I believe. I got a pack of it from Cannazon a couple months back but they are not DVG gear.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 13, 2015)

Did you pop the grand add purples yet ak? How's the smoke on them? I've been contemplating on getting some.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Did you pop the grand add purples yet ak? How's the smoke on them? I've been contemplating on getting some.


Naw bro I haven't popped them yet. I'm testing a purple cross for Motarebel tho. Purple Urkle x Purple Indicate BX3. Very short squat info as so far very uniform so far too. Need to update my thread with pics of them


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro I haven't popped them yet. I'm testing a purple cross for Motarebel tho. Purple Urkle x Purple Indicate BX3. Very short squat info as so far very uniform so far too. Need to update my thread with pics of them


That is a type of strain I need, I have a couple shorter tents that line the walls of the grow and I flower all kinds of stuff in there but it would be easier to have a plant that didn't have to be bent over like a lady on a friday night .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> That is a type of strain I need, I have a couple shorter tents that line the walls of the grow and I flower all kinds of stuff in there but it would be easier to have a plant that didn't have to be bent over like a lady on a friday night .


Well this one would be perfect for you. Straight indicate dominate plants with very tight nodes and very squat. I'll have an update in my thread later today. I didn't top them but if I did the would be short bonsai type plants. They're still in solo so that has a lil to do with it but the SFVOG BX I started with them are double the their size so they are indica dom. I love training and bending ladies over. My favorite thing to do. Some of them hate me tho cus I'm very rough but you know a lot of them like it so what can I say


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well this one would be perfect for you. Straight indicate dominate plants with very tight nodes and very squat. I'll have an update in my thread later today. I didn't top them but if I did the would be short bonsai type plants. They're still in solo so that has a lil to do with it but the SFVOG BX I started with them are double the their size so they are indica dom. I love training and bending ladies over. My favorite thing to do. Some of them hate me tho cus I'm very rough but you know a lot of them like it so what can I say


I accidently snapped the top right off one plant, it was so strong didn't wanna bend . That is the only reason I wanna be gentler to them LOLOLOL.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I accidently snapped the top right off one plant, it was so strong didn't wanna bend . That is the only reason I wanna be gentler to them LOLOLOL.


You should see a few females I got going now. Got masking tape on a few cus I broke branches or tops off in early veg. Hell a couple of them only have 3 mains and not 4 from when I broke it off. Some of them hate to be trained and I've made a not on some of head that it you must wait till branches are tall enough cus training them while small is asking for them to break. Nothing some tape can't fix


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You should see a few females I got going now. Got masking tape on a few cus I broke branches or tops off in early veg. Hell a couple of them only have 3 mains and not 4 from when I broke it off. Some of them hate to be trained and I've made a not on some of head that it you must wait till branches are tall enough cus training them while small is asking for them to break. Nothing some tape can't fix


I do most of the bending over in flower, the plants love these leds. I can hang them 6 inches away or 24 inches away and the plants still grow into them. Annoying at times but every room has its puzzle to solve.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well this one would be perfect for you. Straight indicate dominate plants with very tight nodes and very squat. I'll have an update in my thread later today. I didn't top them but if I did the would be short bonsai type plants. They're still in solo so that has a lil to do with it but the SFVOG BX I started with them are double the their size so they are indica dom. I love training and bending ladies over. My favorite thing to do. Some of them hate me tho cus I'm very rough but you know a lot of them like it so what can I say


That's why I'm patiently waiting on DV to spit some more confidential purp beans...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> That's why I'm patiently waiting on DV to spit some more confidential purp beans...


I wanted that cross too but everytike I tried to get it it's always sold out. I think he said it'll be a who like before those get released again as he's working on Grandpas Breath. I'm waiting for those big time. Glad he's waiting to release those in f2 instead of f1 as the f2 should have more of the OGKB dominate phenos in them.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I wanted that cross too but everytike I tried to get it it's always sold out. I think he said it'll be a who like before those get released again as he's working on Grandpas Breath. I'm waiting for those big time. Glad he's waiting to release those in f2 instead of f1 as the f2 should have more of the OGKB dominate phenos in them.


Dv said there won't be nothing available til after the cup plus ngr is good about sending out emails on when stuff is back in stock. ..but funny I still check now and then.

When you go on choices seed bank Ken is selling some new strains that has the same strain names as dv


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Dv said there won't be nothing available til after the cup plus ngr is good about sending out emails on when stuff is back in stock. ..but funny I still check now and then.
> 
> When you go on choices seed bank Ken is selling some new strains that has the same strain names as dv


Choice aka Attitude and Seedsman have some of those newer crosses. I don't know who those came from but I wouldn't get any of the new stuff till some reports come back on them. He's still selling DVG crosses as his as DVG stated Ken stole them from him so until those run out they will be under Kens name.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 14, 2015)

petedav said:


> i got a 10 pack of reg kens granddaddy purple seeds a month ago. are these going 2 be any good? im a bit confused at the minute???


Ehhh honestly, Kens "GDP" garden with "pure" gdp seeds got raided... ALL 99 OF THEM WERE TAKEN. So, other than his horrible attempt at a open pollinating backyard breeding, he had nowhere to obtain PURE GDP in seed form. He's a liar, a con artist, and will do whatever he needs to make a buck. We were sold out of GDP long ago, and this past summer was the time he would've made them. 


mrblu said:


> not sure i popped a 10 pack a month ago and 9 sprouted one with 4 cotyledons and one seedling with a leaf that didnt grow right. il let you know about the others when i find out more.


what strain are you referring to?


sky rocket said:


> That's why I'm patiently waiting on DV to spit some more confidential purp beans...


They are coming. Gonna do a nice pheno hunt and make some F2s 


akhiymjames said:


> I wanted that cross too but everytike I tried to get it it's always sold out. I think he said it'll be a who like before those get released again as he's working on Grandpas Breath. I'm waiting for those big time. Glad he's waiting to release those in f2 instead of f1 as the f2 should have more of the OGKB dominate phenos in them.


Grandpas Breath beans are being harvested. ALL the crosses seem to have taken. The GDP x grandpas breath, Pink Champagne x grandpas breath, some GB F2, Dookies x GB, etc... all are looking healthy and dark


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Choice aka Attitude and Seedsman have some of those newer crosses. I don't know who those came from but I wouldn't get any of the new stuff till some reports come back on them. He's still selling DVG crosses as his as DVG stated Ken stole them from him so until those run out they will be under Kens name.


THANK YOU!!!
THIS IS WHAT PEOPLE NEED TO UNDERSTAND... I HAVE A INVENTORY LIST OF WHAT WAS STOLEN AND NEVER PAID FOR.
HE HAS SOLD THEM TO A TON OF ONLINE SEED BANKS... HE DIDNT HAVE THAT MUCH STOCK. SO AT THIS POINT....
IF IT DONT SAY DVG, ITS FROM THAT SCAMMER WHOS NAME STARTS WITH A K


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL DOOKIES
i want that


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 14, 2015)

Burn baby burn them cards.........lol


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope one day I can get on the tester list


----------



## mrblu (Apr 15, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> THIS IS WHAT PEOPLE NEED TO UNDERSTAND... I HAVE A INVENTORY LIST OF WHAT WAS STOLEN AND NEVER PAID FOR.
> HE HAS SOLD THEM TO A TON OF ONLINE SEED BANKS... HE DIDNT HAVE THAT MUCH STOCK. SO AT THIS POINT....
> IF IT DONT SAY DVG, ITS FROM THAT SCAMMER WHOS NAME STARTS WITH A K


should i just cull all the gdp i got last month? they are about 2 weeks old atm. do not want to waste time on plants that may be unstable or bad. is there any way you can get choice to refund if it is false advertising?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

mrblu said:


> should i just cull all the gdp i got last month? they are about 2 weeks old atm. do not want to waste time on plants that may be unstable or bad. is there any way you can get choice to refund if it is false advertising?


Bro finish them please. I know it sucks to hear these may not be good like the originals but only one way to know and that's to grow. They're back in stock over at Choice aka Attitude too and I see that's where you got yours. I got mines from Cannazon but Choice aka Attitude you gonna have a major runaround trying to get a refund. As you know I have a pack that I got couple months back too so I would like to see what you get from them. I know you don't want to waste time but if they're what we expect them to be should be pretty good. If you can't I understand bro but that's the only way to know if any seeds we have are good grow them.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> LOL DOOKIES
> i want that


Im calling it "foul mouth" dookies x grandpas breath


sky rocket said:


> Burn baby burn them cards.........lol


WHATS your name on there hahaha


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I hope one day I can get on the tester list


Maybe you will


mrblu said:


> should i just cull all the gdp i got last month? they are about 2 weeks old atm. do not want to waste time on plants that may be unstable or bad. is there any way you can get choice to refund if it is false advertising?


NO, grow em out! I totlly understand what youre saying and the point youre making is veryyyyy valid. What akhiyjames said... grow em out, may find something crazy. It has been 4-5 months, ample time to do a breed, but Ken is a fraud and would sell you kush as GDP and try and apologize for it later. Good luck with a refund from Choice/Attitude. 


akhiymjames said:


> Bro finish them please. I know it sucks to hear these may not be good like the originals but only one way to know and that's to grow. They're back in stock over at Choice aka Attitude too and I see that's where you got yours. I got mines from Cannazon but Choice aka Attitude you gonna have a major runaround trying to get a refund. As you know I have a pack that I got couple months back too so I would like to see what you get from them. I know you don't want to waste time but if they're what we expect them to be should be pretty good. If you can't I understand bro but that's the only way to know if any seeds we have are good grow them.


Agreed x2


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 15, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Im calling it "foul mouth" dookies x grandpas breath
> 
> WHATS your name on there hahaha


Skyrocket1976


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Im calling it "foul mouth" dookies x grandpas breath


whats the makeup of dookies?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 16, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Skyrocket1976


Ill check you out


Jack O'Neill said:


> whats the makeup of dookies?


It's a "one of those" stories...
So I believe its a GSC mom, thin mint, or one of the originals (who knows or cares anymore) with reversed ECSD pollen on it. This is a pheno out a 300 bean hunt. Or so it was told. To me it grows just like the cookies I'm used to, just has a little different look. Not as purple, the leaves don't get dark really, but it smells like straight loud cookies.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got a pack of The Funk and a tester pack called Brandy Wine at the Dungeon Vault Cannabis cup booth. Had a chance to speak to the owner, head grower, and the extract maker. They are a cool bunch of guys and I look forward to growing some of their genetics.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice to see you around @Hotsause


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 20, 2015)

lol I know its been a while. I've been stupid busy with caregiving and school but I am always lurking around on the forums.


----------



## mrblu (Apr 22, 2015)

im def picking up some dungeon vault genetics. what would be best for sea of green out of your line as a commercial grower.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Apr 26, 2015)

Hotsause said:


> Just got a pack of The Funk and a tester pack called Brandy Wine at the Dungeon Vault Cannabis cup booth. Had a chance to speak to the owner, head grower, and the extract maker. They are a cool bunch of guys and I look forward to growing some of their genetics.


Then you met me! "Brandywine" is the Pink Champagne x Grandpas Breath... GB is OGKB x Tahoe/GDP


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 28, 2015)

Sounds good cant wait to give them a run Dungeons_Vault!!


----------



## lemmy714 (May 3, 2015)

Just a heads up, Growgreenseeds.com has a DVG drop today. US seed bank out of Washington. I want to see this company succeed because they are so close to me and do good business.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 3, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> Just a heads up, Growgreenseeds.com has a DVG drop today. US seed bank out of Washington. I want to see this company succeed because they are so close to me and do good business.


Do they ship everywhere? Always will support US banks over Euro any day


----------



## sky rocket (May 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Do they ship everywhere? Always will support US banks over Euro any day


Looks like they do. But what is everywhere considered, throughout thr states?


----------



## lemmy714 (May 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Do they ship everywhere? Always will support US banks over Euro any day


They ship anywhere in the USA


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 6, 2015)

ill be dropping a lot of new stuff soon. Testing is taking place


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> ill be dropping a lot of new stuff soon. Testing is taking place


I'm waiting bro. Hopefully the tests go good so we can get grab these great genetics. Really looking forward to Grandpas Breath. Not too many people know how to put out a successful OGKB cross. Archive and Cult Classic say it OGKB doesn't produce enough seeds for how much it costs to make them. Gage Green is the only one out with OGKB cross right now besides Riot which I think nobody wants to deal with lol.


----------



## abalonehx (May 7, 2015)

Wouldn't CSI:Humboldt be a better choice for those purple beauties anyway?
No, I'm just asking. 
Kinda pricey at 7 seeds for $108?Yeah fem's but...probably be some good schnitt and I'm tempted.


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Wouldn't CSI:Humboldt be a better choice for those purple beauties anyway?
> No, I'm just asking.
> Kinda pricey at 7 seeds for $108?Yeah fem's but...probably be some good schnitt and I'm tempted.


You know where to find some journals on their stuff? So far I have seen a lot of fire coming from DVG, I put my money where my mouth was too and bought 3 different packs.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Wouldn't CSI:Humboldt be a better choice for those purple beauties anyway?
> No, I'm just asking.
> Kinda pricey at 7 seeds for $108?Yeah fem's but...probably be some good schnitt and I'm tempted.


All depends on want your looking for I guess. Yes CSI is a good breeder and they're making some nice crosses but most of them are Bubba Kush crosses so like I said depends on what your looking for. They're fems are very good from what I hear and I'll be trying their Bubba S1 and Dr. Greenthumbs Bubba S1 too to see what's better. I would give them a shot as I've seen they're stuff and it looks might fire 

I'm waiting for the OGKB cross from DVG as its looking mighty fine. Yes it has purple color from Cookies and GDP but not looking for it for purple.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All depends on want your looking for I guess. Yes CSI is a good breeder and they're making some nice crosses but most of them are Bubba Kush crosses so like I said depends on what your looking for. They're fems are very good from what I hear and I'll be trying their Bubba S1 and Dr. Greenthumbs Bubba S1 too to see what's better. I would give them a shot as I've seen they're stuff and it looks might fire
> 
> I'm waiting for the OGKB cross from DVG as its looking mighty fine. Yes it has purple color from Cookies and GDP but not looking for it for purple.


hey brother, DVG posted that he is looking fo people to join his team. He wants testers that don't want to pay for seeds anymore but will run his shit. Just thought I would let you know since you are a fellow dvger.

It was on his instagram last night!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> hey brother, DVG posted that he is looking fo people to join his team. He wants testers that don't want to pay for seeds anymore but will run his shit. Just thought I would let you know since you are a fellow dvger.
> 
> It was on his instagram last night!


Don't have Instagram so I'll be sending him a pm. Good looking out bro.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't have Instagram so I'll be sending him a pm. Good looking out bro.


I only have IG because all the seed companies are posting their pictures there now instead of on a forum. The catch is you don't get to see most of the plants from start to finish just the finish. I kind of like the whole journey so I can have some kind of knowledge as to the trials and tribulations that will come my way . 

But it does show when someone has something super dank.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I only have IG because all the seed companies are posting their pictures there now instead of on a forum. The catch is you don't get to see most of the plants from start to finish just the finish. I kind of like the whole journey so I can have some kind of knowledge as to the trials and tribulations that will come my way .
> 
> But it does show when someone has something super dank.


I'm with you I love the forums for the journals and all the info. IG can't give you the info you need for a strain on cross but it is great to see finished pics. I just won't take that chance and post cus I would feel like a dumbass if I got busted off there lol. I can look at pics on there so when I'm looking for something I just go there to see finished pics of something if I can't find info. Other than that stay away from it


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 9, 2015)

I have Grandpas Breath ready to go. Im gonna be packaging and getting them ready this coming week. Breeding with OGKB has been hard. It doesnt produce seeds like other plants. We all think its due to the lack of stigmas available per calyx. That and its a slow vegger and a late bloomer. All in all, the seeds I produced that i then made the F2s with are phenomenal. Super dark, well rounded perfectly healthy beans. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2015)

I also got a list of seeds and clones from them at the shop klones.com I think the name was of the broshure same seeds same clones?? Talked to the guy sounded Asian but he never got back at us?? But his people left a stack of flyers at the clinic?????


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2015)

I was wrong it's called king klone advanced blu seeds 408-713-0753


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I was wrong it's called king klone advanced blu seeds 408-713-0753


They were partnered with Ken at one point in time. I believe DVG spoke of this earlier in this thread. Since no more original Candyland stock is available they have great clones of it. Makes me wonder how I ever missed out on them. Well I never would've thought that would happen. Missed on a lot of strains like that.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2015)

So glad I got some of the candyland hey. Still got 3 beans and cuttings of the 2 I have in flower. I have to say its one of the frostiest strains Ive seen in a while and I have 2 different phenos it appears. One leaning to the GDP and the other to the bay platinum cookies! Stoked


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

3 leaf candyland v1


----------



## jessica d (May 20, 2015)

i have grown alot of gdp for yrs more then i care to admit and the grapey smells are so nice when trimn or traveln with 10lbs kinda thing. she was my leader for weight and simple trim


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

Has anybody popped the new release of GDP that been put out? Everywhere has them in stock now just about but when I got them only Cannazon had them. Just wondering if they're any good never know with Kens shady practices


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anybody popped the new release of GDP that been put out? Everywhere has them in stock now just about but when I got them only Cannazon had them. Just wondering if they're any good never know with Kens shady practices


Not worth it imo, i'd go with one of the crosses and have someone send you a clone. The clone only doesnt get much better in pheno hunts so far ime.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not worth it imo, i'd go with one of the crosses and have someone send you a clone. The clone only doesnt get much better in pheno hunts so far ime.


I have a pack already so they will get popped eventually but I was just wondering has anybody grown the new ones. Even tho Ken is shady as they come his gear has had fire hence why the original Candyland and a few others are good. I'll pop them eventually and I'll let everybody know wassup with them.


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I have a pack already so they will get popped eventually but I was just wondering has anybody grown the new ones. Even tho Ken is shady as they come his gear has had fire hence why the original Candyland and a few others are good. I'll pop them eventually and I'll let everybody know wassup with them.


I grew the gdp from before dvg and ken split up, won't be buying the new ones. I do wanna see what they offer though!


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2015)

got an original CL that has your name on it @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I grew the gdp from before dvg and ken split up, won't be buying the new ones. I do wanna see what they offer though!


Yea that one was good as I saw plenty grows from it. I never got a chance to buy from the originals so when they came out again I had to get them. Soon as I get them going I'll let you know so you can tell me if they look like the one you grew. 



Beemo said:


> got an original CL that has your name on it @akhiymjames


Your the man bro. That Candyland is so good they're selling clones of it. See nothing but pure fire from them. That's one I missed out on too won't be missing out on any gear that I want from now on. Done kicked myself in the ass too many times thinking certain strains would always be around and too many of hem are discontinued.


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that one was good as I saw plenty grows from it. I never got a chance to buy from the originals so when they came out again I had to get them. Soon as I get them going I'll let you know so you can tell me if they look like the one you grew.
> 
> 
> 
> Your the man bro. That Candyland is so good they're selling clones of it. See nothing but pure fire from them. That's one I missed out on too won't be missing out on any gear that I want from now on. Done kicked myself in the ass too many times thinking certain strains would always be around and too many of hem are discontinued.


I got a candyland clone, no beans for that one. I got a pink champage x candyland I believe in bean form though from DVG. I will pop 5 and see how they turn out and I don't mind sharing lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I got a candyland clone, no beans for that one. I got a pink champage x candyland I believe in bean form though from DVG. I will pop 5 and see how they turn out and I don't mind sharing lol.


Those will be fire bro. That Phantom aka Pink Champagne mom is one I want to grow itself so crosses with Candyland will be fire. Can't wait to see what you get from those when you do pop them. Sharing is caring


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 21, 2015)

Our original Candyland clone won 1st place at kush expo in 2012. We were one of the first to take home an award EVER with a cookie hybrid

ANY of Kens new gear will be a multi pollinated strain. Sure, there may be some nice stuff that you find, but what would you even call it? Granddaddy-Lemon-land silver haze purps? If you want to support a LIAR and a THIEF go right ahead, but its only showing him he can fuck us all over and STILL sell seeds that he has no clue as to what they are. Oh and he had testing done on ALL the new stuff while they were in seed form... DOES THAT TELL YOU ANYTHING??


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Our original Candyland clone won 1st place at kush expo in 2012. We were one of the first to take home an award EVER with a cookie hybrid
> 
> ANY of Kens new gear will be a multi pollinated strain. Sure, there may be some nice stuff that you find, but what would you even call it? Granddaddy-Lemon-land silver haze purps? If you want to support a LIAR and a THIEF go right ahead, but its only showing him he can fuck us all over and STILL sell seeds that he has no clue as to what they are. Oh and he had testing done on ALL the new stuff while they were in seed form... DOES THAT TELL YOU ANYTHING??


If you would've been in this thread before I bought those seeds and told me all that I would've never bought them. When I got them you hadn't split from Ken yet so I seen they were in stock and had to have them thinking they would be like the originals but oh well you live and you learn. Hopefully something good comes from the Granddaddy Purple bastard seeds lol


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you would've been in this thread before I bought those seeds and told me all that I would've never bought them. When I got them you hadn't split from Ken yet so I seen they were in stock and had to have them thinking they would be like the originals but oh well you live and you learn. Hopefully something good comes from the Granddaddy Purple bastard seeds lol


damm, that does suck.. not getting what you paid for... multi pollinated strain??? i call those bastard series... thats a joke ken...
but you might find something nice... just like ggg bastard series... good luck homie...


----------



## King Arthur (May 21, 2015)

Well once he started telling different stories about his prized GDP it doesn't surprise me that he would do something like this. People make mistakes, but in this instance I think he is using his disability to reap in rewards he didn't sow for.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> damm, that does suck.. not getting what you paid for... multi pollinated strain??? i call those bastard series... thats a joke ken...
> but you might find something nice... just like ggg bastard series... good luck homie...


Truly does but that's part of the game. GGG bastard series are made that way on purposes and they let you know that the mom was pollinated by mutiple makes. They're not calling it GDP like Ken is when they're really not. Hopefully something does come from them but hearing that just makes me not even want to grow them.



King Arthur said:


> Well once he started telling different stories about his prized GDP it doesn't surprise me that he would do something like this. People make mistakes, but in this instance I think he is using his disability to reap in rewards he didn't sow for.


I agree with you bro. That should've let me know right there but I guess I was looking at it like OG and others where there are so many stories you just don't know what to believe. But he def is using his disability to get over on people which is sad and why I will never support anything that comes from the GDP banner. Sure would love to get my hands on that Phantom aka Pink Champagne clone


----------



## King Arthur (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Truly does but that's part of the game. GGG bastard series are made that way on purposes and they let you know that the mom was pollinated by mutiple makes. They're not calling it GDP like Ken is when they're really not. Hopefully something does come from them but hearing that just makes me not even want to grow them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you bro. That should've let me know right there but I guess I was looking at it like OG and others where there are so many stories you just don't know what to believe. But he def is using his disability to get over on people which is sad and why I will never support anything that comes from the GDP banner. Sure would love to get my hands on that Phantom aka Pink Champagne clone


I wouldn't be surprised if DVG is the one with the pink champagne clone .


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think he is using his disability to reap in rewards he didn't sow for.





akhiymjames said:


> But he def is using his disability to get over on people which is sad and why I will never support anything that comes from the GDP banner. Sure would love to get my hands on that Phantom aka Pink Champagne clone


i agree... its just sad...
just like stolen valors...
taking advantage of people sympathy
i wouldnt be surpised if he's really crippled..


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I got a candyland clone, no beans for that one. I got a pink champage x candyland I believe in bean form though from DVG. I will pop 5 and see how they turn out and I don't mind sharing lol.


I'd love to get in on this if you do. I've heard such incredible things about them.


----------



## petedav (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Truly does but that's part of the game. GGG bastard series are made that way on purposes and they let you know that the mom was pollinated by mutiple makes. They're not calling it GDP like Ken is when they're really not. Hopefully something does come from them but hearing that just makes me not even want to grow them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you bro. That should've let me know right there but I guess I was looking at it like OG and others where there are so many stories you just don't know what to believe. But he def is using his disability to get over on people which is sad and why I will never support anything that comes from the GDP banner. Sure would love to get my hands on that Phantom aka Pink Champagne clone


i got kens gdp going now, just over 2 weeks from seeds. all 10 germed and allready are smelling up my room, im gona run em and let you all know how many girls i get and phenoes i got.
i waited a long time to find them in stock, i just hope i avt wastied my time and money..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

petedav said:


> i got kens gdp going now, just over 2 weeks from seeds. all 10 germed and allready are smelling up my room, im gona run em and let you all know how many girls i get and phenoes i got.
> i waited a long time to find them in stock, i just hope i avt wastied my time and money..


Glad somebody has them and are running them. Please do keep me posted bro on them. Post pics when you can. I was the same way bro waited forever for them to come back in stock so when they did I had to get em. Love that they're stinking up the place already what's the smell like? I hope we haven't wasted our money either bro


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad somebody has them and are running them. Please do keep me posted bro on them. Post pics when you can. I was the same way bro waited forever for them to come back in stock so when they did I had to get em. Love that they're stinking up the place already what's the smell like? I hope we haven't wasted our money either bro


If he can get it to finish with decent results it will tell us how close to GDP it really is lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If he can get it to finish with decent results it will tell us how close to GDP it really is lol.


That's what I'm hoping bro. He's got a while but I say by the end of next month hopefully he's flipped them by the day so we can see the progress on them cus I'm very interested in seeing them


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

original CL
some have 3 some have 5 fingers
also throws out flower pistals during veg.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> original CL
> some have 3 some have 5 fingers
> also throws out flower pistals during veg.


Shows the OG in traits it has in her. I think that's what I like about the Platinum GSC cus you get that cookie taste and smell but you get a lot of OG smell from it too. Would love to have her. She got flowering hormones built up in her Thad why she preflowers in veg


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

im not a fan of gdp at all. But their gdp x cherry pie looks so dank


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Shows the OG in traits it has in her. I think that's what I like about the Platinum GSC cus you get that cookie taste and smell but you get a lot of OG smell from it too. Would love to have her. She got flowering hormones built up in her Thad why she preflowers in veg


done.
proof
also have cl v2/ dvg
going to compare. when i get a chance.
this cl not going anywhere.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

hyroot said:


> im not a fan of gdp at all. But their gdp x cherry pie looks so dank


That's the Phantom aka Pink Champagne. Been trying to get my hands on that cut for a while now. Don't know anybody who's growing it and don't many places have it in stock. Only place I know that be having it in stock is Harborside but my people don't go there so I'm trying to find it. I may go with DVG Purple Champagne if I can't get he cut. The Phantom is a GDP BX basically and the Purple Champagne is a GDP BX2 basically and I've seen DVGs pics of it and it's fire so I may just get them anyway


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the Phantom aka Pink Champagne. Been trying to get my hands on that cut for a while now. Don't know anybody who's growing it and don't many places have it in stock. Only place I know that be having it in stock is Harborside but my people don't go there so I'm trying to find it. I may go with DVG Purple Champagne if I can't get he cut. The Phantom is a GDP BX basically and the Purple Champagne is a GDP BX2 basically and I've seen DVGs pics of it and it's fire so I may just get them anyway



I think sour patch seed bank has it


----------



## petedav (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad somebody has them and are running them. Please do keep me posted bro on them. Post pics when you can. I was the same way bro waited forever for them to come back in stock so when they did I had to get em. Love that they're stinking up the place already what's the smell like? I hope we haven't wasted our money either bro


i will indeed akhiymjames, .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I think sour patch seed bank has it


Never heard of they bank before are they legit? I see a few breeders that I know but it's not in stock I looked. I know where it's in stock at if I want to get the seeds. I want the Phantom clone tho


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Never heard of they bank before are they legit? I see a few breeders that I know but it's not in stock I looked. I know where it's in stock at if I want to get the seeds. I want the Phantom clone tho



they're legit. They're pretty new. In Cali too I think. I just checked their site they don't have it. I could of sworn they said they have it on instagram

http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/category-s/132.htm


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

hyroot said:


> they're legit. They're pretty new. In Cali too I think. I just checked their site they don't have it. I could of sworn they said they have it on instagram
> 
> http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/category-s/132.htm



Not bad! they charge 5$ more per pack than NGR but if one place sells out it won't hurt to pay the convenience fee!

HOLY SHEEIT, Afficionado prices are similar to lumpstatus.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not bad! they charge 5$ more per pack than NGR but if one place sells out it won't hurt to pay the convenience fee!
> 
> HOLY SHEEIT, Afficionado prices are similar to lumpstatus.


I couldn't believe the price of those seeds when I saw them. I've never even heard of them are they any good? Have you seen any journals on his gear? $300 a pack is fucking ridiculous I know one run will make up for them but I just can't justify paying that much for a pack of seeds


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I couldn't believe the price of those seeds when I saw them. I've never even heard of them are they any good? Have you seen any journals on his gear? $300 a pack is fucking ridiculous I know one run will make up for them but I just can't justify paying that much for a pack of seeds


I think I know the dude involved in them, Jean Carlos he makes Magars which are cannabis Cigars but wrapped with cannabis leaves and not tobacco. They are some intense dudes and I have seen a lot of pictures of what they run and they do a proper job no doubt. The seeds come in a package that probably costs like 5-10 bucks to make lol.

I know for sure there is some dank dank dank to be had but I am vary weary of spending 300 bones on seeds when I have more seeds than I can pop in a few years.







One thing I like about them is batch numbers! They also guarantee their seeds, not sure what that entitle but I am sure they would replace your beans if something happened.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think I know the dude involved in them, Jean Carlos he makes Magars which are cannabis Cigars but wrapped with cannabis leaves and not tobacco. They are some intense dudes and I have seen a lot of pictures of what they run and they do a proper job no doubt. The seeds come in a package that probably costs like 5-10 bucks to make lol.
> 
> I know for sure there is some dank dank dank to be had but I am vary weary of spending 300 bones on seeds when I have more seeds than I can pop in a few years.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted that pic cuz I just saw some other members on another forum talking about this strain and the price for seeds. I knew I had heard of them before. They said the seeds were listed at $500 before the $300 price. I've heard what you've posted is top notch and is a must have so now that I've seen you talk about them and seen they're stuff I may have to try them at that price


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad you posted that pic cuz I just saw some other members on another forum talking about this strain and the price for seeds. I knew I had heard of them before. They said the seeds were listed at $500 before the $300 price. I've heard what you've posted is top notch and is a must have so now that I've seen you talk about them and seen they're stuff I may have to try them at that price


In a month or two I might be willing to scoop up a pack too, low on funds right now but will bounce back soon.


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

they're expensive. But they are legit too. Frenchy is part of Afficianado.

I'm not really into any strains they have though.

they always have super dank hash at the cups.


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

hyroot said:


> they're expensive. But they are legit too. Frenchy is part of Afficianado.
> 
> I'm not really into any strains they have though.
> 
> they always have super dank hash at the cups.


my buddy got some of frenchys canolli and cured it for 6 months, pulled that shit out and it was a party on its own!!!! I love the way frenchy makes hash.


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> my buddy got some of frenchys canolli and cured it for 6 months, pulled that shit out and it was a party on its own!!!! I love the way frenchy makes hash.



I've smoked frenchy's hash a few times. I was gifted his hash a couple times too. I make some pretty dank hash. His is on another level than anyones. Mine can't even compare to his. Even frenchy's hash that was cured for only 3 weeks was fire. So dank. It got me so high


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the Phantom aka Pink Champagne. Been trying to get my hands on that cut for a while now. Don't know anybody who's growing it and don't many places have it in stock. Only place I know that be having it in stock is Harborside but my people don't go there so I'm trying to find it. I may go with DVG Purple Champagne if I can't get he cut. The Phantom is a GDP BX basically and the Purple Champagne is a GDP BX2 basically and I've seen DVGs pics of it and it's fire so I may just get them anyway


PINK CHAMPAGNE IS NOT CHERRY PIE X GDP
That MIGHT be what phantom cookies is but nobody really knows. This is something i correct in peoples posts on a daily basis. Pink Champagne aka Phantom aka WOW aka Rosé aka Raspberry Kush is a bay area clone only bred by a female. Its Romulan x (Purple Urkle x ???) the other male is a mystery to me. They wouldn't tell me. 

As far as sourpatchseedbank, they are legit


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> PINK CHAMPAGNE IS NOT CHERRY PIE X GDP
> That MIGHT be what phantom cookies is but nobody really knows. This is something i correct in peoples posts on a daily basis. Pink Champagne aka Phantom aka WOW aka Rosé aka Raspberry Kush is a bay area clone only bred by a female. Its Romulan x (Purple Urkle x ???) the other male is a mystery to me. They wouldn't tell me.
> 
> As far as sourpatchseedbank, they are legit


Thanks for correcting me bro. That's what I've always seen it as so that's what I thought it was. Glad to know that's it something else and those strains in it sound good. When you have something good some people just don't want others to know what's in it. 

Very glad to know they're legit. I'll be ordering from them soon.


----------



## King Arthur (May 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> PINK CHAMPAGNE IS NOT CHERRY PIE X GDP
> That MIGHT be what phantom cookies is but nobody really knows. This is something i correct in peoples posts on a daily basis. Pink Champagne aka Phantom aka WOW aka Rosé aka Raspberry Kush is a bay area clone only bred by a female. Its Romulan x (Purple Urkle x ???) the other male is a mystery to me. They wouldn't tell me.
> 
> As far as sourpatchseedbank, they are legit


Thank you for being part of the revolution, no need for false stories and fake lineages. Truth to the people, at compassionate prices with a solid product. I am popping Grandpa Larry and Pink Champagne x Candyland shortly because of your recommendation. Keep up the good work brother, blessings to you and yours. If I can ever do anything to help you other than buying beans (cuz I do that already!  ) just let me know.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 15, 2015)

candyland v1, bottom nugs
soooo dense...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2015)

Beemo said:


> candyland v1, bottom nugs
> soooo dense...


Gorgeous bro now let's see some top nugs/colas!!!!.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2015)

if i get a lee roy male. 
im crossing it with CL...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2015)

i'm surprised that ggg doesn't have any gdp crosses.
like gdp x jo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i'm surprised that ggg doesn't have any gdp crosses.
> like gdp x jo


All there purple crosses come from the Mendo Montage. Hell who doesn't have GDP x OG cross already. I'm pretty sure that's why they haven't done it. Too many Gods Gift out there


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell who doesn't have GDP x OG cross already. I'm pretty sure that's why they haven't done it.


true.. ken all ready crossed everything he can with his gdp, and other breeders too
but like to see ggg version... 
hmm mendo X gdp


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 16, 2015)

I personally don't mind, as long as everyone is using different males. Oh and nice job on your candyland it is lookin real nice brother! .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I personally don't mind, as long as everyone is using different males. Oh and nice job on your candyland it is lookin real nice brother! .


I feel you but it gets old seeing the same type of work being put out there. That's why I usually tend to stay away from OG crosses in the first place unless it's crossed with something I feel I may be able to get a pheno close to it like Grandpas Breath. Yes it's has Larry OG x GDP in it from the male but the mom is OGKB and it's not too many OGKB crosses out there so I would def get these and will. If it's not something like that then I'm good on it just cuz OG is about in everything


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you but it gets old seeing the same type of work being put out there. That's why I usually tend to stay away from OG crosses in the first place unless it's crossed with something I feel I may be able to get a pheno close to it like Grandpas Breath. Yes it's has Larry OG x GDP in it from the male but the mom is OGKB and it's not too many OGKB crosses out there so I would def get these and will. If it's not something like that then I'm good on it just cuz OG is about in everything


Some people grow from only one company's offerings because ; they trust the technique, results, or people .. etc. So when I see headband from Loud, CC, HSO, it doesn't bother me because I have the choice to go with the company that I trust most. I like variety and that is why I pop so many from many different places. I would prefer that they take the headband and cross it to something that they have proven.

I like companies making their own crosses because I like variety. But I also like the old school staples like white widow, skunk, blueberry etc. *shrug* as long as the seeds are made with love I will pop most likely enjoy em. 

Damn I am high


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some people grow from only one company's offerings because ; they trust the technique, results, or people .. etc. So when I see headband from Loud, CC, HSO, it doesn't bother me because I have the choice to go with the company that I trust most. I like variety and that is why I pop so many from many different places. I would prefer that they take the headband and cross it to something that they have proven.
> 
> I like companies making their own crosses because I like variety. But I also like the old school staples like white widow, skunk, blueberry etc. *shrug* as long as the seeds are made with love I will pop most likely enjoy em.
> 
> Damn I am high


I feel you and I agree with you on that. If just one breeder came out with it like Headband then it would suck but being that Headband has a lot of mystery to it, then I thinks it's good that many breeders do something with it. All those seem to be different in their own right but to take GDP and cross it with OG which there are so many now what will make it special is what I'm getting at. I love variety too as I have lots of breeders in my vault but I will stay away from the same type crosses from different breeders. Only way I would get the same type cross from different breeders is to compare and see whose is the best.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a DVG grandpa breath at 6 weeks flower. I can post in here when she's done


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have a DVG grandpa breath at 6 weeks flower. I can post in here when she's done


Post in here now!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Post in here now!!!!


Ok that tent comes on at night. will take some pictures for you guys.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 16, 2015)

I just cremed in my pants, grandpas breathe gets me hawt.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you but it gets old seeing the same type of work being put out there. That's why I usually tend to stay away from OG crosses in the first place unless it's crossed with something I feel I may be able to get a pheno close to it like Grandpas Breath. Yes it's has Larry OG x GDP in it from the male but the mom is OGKB and it's not too many OGKB crosses out there so I would def get these and will. If it's not something like that then I'm good on it just cuz OG is about in everything


 What's this ogkb I here you raving about all time. You got me interested now.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 17, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's this ogkb I here you raving about all time. You got me interested now.


http://ireadculture.com/article-4687-ogkb.html

OGKushbreath


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's this ogkb I here you raving about all time. You got me interested now.


It's just a pheno of GSC. Supposed to be the best pheno of cookies yielding, smell, taste and potency. That article King posted sums it up for you except a lot of the OGKB I've seen doesn't have much purple if any at all


----------



## v.s one (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh I thought it was o.g Kush back cross or something. Sounds bomb. What are the crosses available at seed banks?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Oh I thought it was o.g Kush back cross or something. Sounds bomb. What are the crosses available at seed banks?


Only OGKB crosses out there for sure that are for sale at this moment is Grandpas Breath from DVG. NGR new site has them in stock. Gage Green has Grateful Breath, Archive has Do Si Dos but they're out of stock. Most breeders say it's not worth it to create crosses with it cuz it's very hard to pollinate and the germ rates on seeds aren't great. Not saying that about Grandpas Breath tho as those are F2 so they may be better than the original OGKB mom at making better seeds but a couple other breeders was working with the cut and they all say it's not worth it or they will be charging $500 a pack lol


----------



## v.s one (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Only OGKB crosses out there for sure that are for sale at this moment is Grandpas Breath from DVG. NGR new site has them in stock. Gage Green has Grateful Breath, Archive has Do Si Dos but they're out of stock. Most breeders say it's not worth it to create crosses with it cuz it's very hard to pollinate and the germ rates on seeds aren't great. Not saying that about Grandpas Breath tho as those are F2 so they may be better than the original OGKB mom at making better seeds but a couple other breeders was working with the cut and they all say it's not worth it or they will be charging $500 a pack lol


 You got the new link to their site? I keep trying to get on it it says sorry site not found.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You got the new link to their site? I keep trying to get on it it says sorry site not found.


http://www.thedankteam.com

Different link that's why it wasn't coming up. The old site will be back up eventually once it gets all redesigned


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh man, that is the worst site to navigate


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Only OGKB crosses out there for sure that are for sale at this moment is Grandpas Breath from DVG. NGR new site has them in stock. Gage Green has Grateful Breath, Archive has Do Si Dos but they're out of stock. Most breeders say it's not worth it to create crosses with it cuz it's very hard to pollinate and the germ rates on seeds aren't great. Not saying that about Grandpas Breath tho as those are F2 so they may be better than the original OGKB mom at making better seeds but a couple other breeders was working with the cut and they all say it's not worth it or they will be charging $500 a pack lol


Yo, what's NGR's new site? I'm trying to google nature's green remedies and search won't bring up site anymore. You got a link to the new site? Thanks, like always you're on top of that stuff. You're one of the go to guys around here, kinda like Morgan Freeman's character Red in Shawshank Redemption. Cheers.






Edit, sorry just clicked that thedankteam was new ngr site. My bad.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, that is the worst site to navigate


Would seed selections show for you? I just went there and clicked on the dank team and then the breeders but no seeds showed up. Not sure if it's my shitty old computer or site problems. Cheers.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 18, 2015)

Nah Eso, wouldn't show anything for me hey! Hence my flaming above ha ha. Akhiym is definitely the man in the know lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 19, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Would seed selections show for you? I just went there and clicked on the dank team and then the breeders but no seeds showed up. Not sure if it's my shitty old computer or site problems. Cheers.


It's only certain breeders he has listed right now till the old website gets back up and running. BOG, Cali Conn, Exotic, Crockett, DVG, Dynasty and SinCity. It may be a couple more but those I know for sure


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 19, 2015)

They are having some difficulty with the new site, it should be up any day they already planned for it to be up. NGR has the lowest prices so far that I can find, I am waiting til the new site gets up and then placing my 8th order.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jun 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ok that tent comes on at night. will take some pictures for you guys.


Im gonna have to say that you dont. I released Platinum Cookies x Grandpas Breath as a limited run, and they were untested. That, and my new F2's are the only grandpas breath or GB x's out as of yet...
Does that sound right? You purchased from NGR i bet.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jun 19, 2015)

Grandpas Breath are packaged and ready for sale. A couple places have them already. I literally just released them in the past two weeks. Nobody has the F1's but me, and one friend.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Im gonna have to say that you dont. I released Platinum Cookies x Grandpas Breath as a limited run, and they were untested. That, and my new F2's are the only grandpas breath or GB x's out as of yet...
> Does that sound right? You purchased from NGR i bet.


So you saying NGR is selling fake beans? Not trying to be confrontational in any manner just wondering. Or are you saying they're selling tester packs. Kind of bunk if they are. Cheers.


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe bob Z misspoke?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think he was saying NGR is selling fake beans or tester packs. He just stated that the Platinum GSC x GPB was a limited release that wasn't tested. He also said only Granpas Breath crosses sold was the Platinum GSC cross and F2s so only NGR had them


----------



## Beemo (Jun 28, 2015)

CL v.1


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> CL v.1


Man that girl sure is pretty love the color on her. What she smelling like? What parent does she lean towards?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Only OGKB crosses out there for sure that are for sale at this moment is Grandpas Breath from DVG. NGR new site has them in stock. Gage Green has Grateful Breath, Archive has Do Si Dos but they're out of stock. Most breeders say it's not worth it to create crosses with it cuz it's very hard to pollinate and the germ rates on seeds aren't great. Not saying that about Grandpas Breath tho as those are F2 so they may be better than the original OGKB mom at making better seeds but a couple other breeders was working with the cut and they all say it's not worth it or they will be charging $500 a pack lol


do si do sold for 800 on artizenseeds.com...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> do si do sold for 800 on artizenseeds.com...


Good Lawddd have mercy. No pack of seeds is worth that much. I don't care how hard it is for OGKB to make seeds it's not worth that price. ThaDocta said for him to release them they would have to go for $500 just cuz OGKB doesn't make enough seeds when pollinated. Never heard of that site tho


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 28, 2015)

pretty sure last packs ever, and the rest of docs shit is 100 so its crazy to ask 800, but i bet doc got 200 300 wholesale for em. 

why cant you take the ogkb, put it in flower, then just put a live flowering male in there and just let em go till they fucking dead lol i dont see how you wont get at least enough seeds to sell. theres gotta be a way.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> pretty sure last packs ever, and the rest of docs shit is 100 so its crazy to ask 800, but i bet doc got 200 300 wholesale for em.
> 
> why cant you take the ogkb, put it in flower, then just put a live flowering male in there and just let em go till they fucking dead lol i dont see how you wont get at least enough seeds to sell. theres gotta be a way.


I don't know bro. Every breeders that's tried to make crosses with it lately all have scrapped it because they say it doesn't make enough seeds. Maybe @Dungeons_Vault can shed some light on it since he was able to make a cross with it and further the line.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that girl sure is pretty love the color on her. What she smelling like? What parent does she lean towards?


like grape cream soda.
a mixture of both. more like a new breed.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> pretty sure last packs ever, and the rest of docs shit is 100 so its crazy to ask 800, but i bet doc got 200 300 wholesale for em.
> 
> why cant you take the ogkb, put it in flower, then just put a live flowering male in there and just let em go till they fucking dead lol i dont see how you wont get at least enough seeds to sell. theres gotta be a way.


You can do exactly that. BUT, the problem is OGKB literally doesnt do the white cottonball thing at week 2 like most plants. It looks like it hasnt even started flowering pretty much. THEN bam! Finally starts budding but i believe theres a lot of reasons other than that as to why she doesnt produce much seed. She lacks a lot of pistils too. Take another plant that is thriving at week two with little white pistils just searching for pollen....


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 1, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So you saying NGR is selling fake beans? Not trying to be confrontational in any manner just wondering. Or are you saying they're selling tester packs. Kind of bunk if they are. Cheers.


Im not trying to be confrontational either, I just want the correct info out there.
NGR does NOT I MEAN DOES NOT sell fake beans or bad seed. I made a choice to release only 20 packs, and it was said that they were new, untested seeds. I made that clear and he knew.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 2, 2015)

cl


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 2, 2015)

got 10 GDP's soaking hope to find some keepers!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> got 10 GDP's soaking hope to find some keepers!!


Please post progress. I got a pack of them too not the original release so I wanna see what comes from these new packs since it was outta stock for so long


----------



## smokingwolf (Jul 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Im not trying to be confrontational either, I just want the correct info out there.
> NGR does NOT I MEAN DOES NOT sell fake beans or bad seed. I made a choice to release only 20 packs, and it was said that they were new, untested seeds. I made that clear and he knew.


So the grandpas breath on NGR right now are untested F2s?
Only 20 packs?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

smokingwolf said:


> So the grandpas breath on NGR right now are untested F2s?
> Only 20 packs?


No bro the 20 untested packs of seeds were Pink Champagne x Grandpas Breath f2. The stock at NGR has been tested.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 3, 2015)

peeps dont miss out on 4th promo at the N and grandpas breath

3 pk - D.V.G - Pink Champagne x Grateful Breath

3 pk - D.V.G - Candy Land x Grateful Breath

im pretty sure its suppose to say grandpas breath instead of grateful breath


----------



## smokingwolf (Jul 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> peeps dont miss out on 4th promo at the N and grandpas breath
> 
> 3 pk - D.V.G - Pink Champagne x Grateful Breath
> 
> ...


well grateful breath is gage greens OGKB x Joseph
so maybe its not a typo?
Great stuff either way


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

smokingwolf said:


> well grateful breath is gage greens OGKB x Joseph
> so maybe its not a typo?
> Great stuff either way


Naw it is a typo as DVG has a similar strain called Grandpa Breath so it's easy to confuse the two but DVG isn't breeding with anything from Gage not that I know of and if so its prolly not a male as he breeds with males from crosses he's already made.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey dungeon I found a place that sells your confidential purp which I have been eyeballing for months. Ngr doesn't have them in stock but this other place has them. Should I get 2 packs in search for that GDP purple color like this one grown from azbird203?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 6, 2015)

smokingwolf said:


> So the grandpas breath on NGR right now are untested F2s?
> Only 20 packs?


No, everything on NGR and anywhere else with my gear has been tested


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 6, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Hey dungeon I found a place that sells your confidential purp which I have been eyeballing for months. Ngr doesn't have them in stock but this other place has them. Should I get 2 packs in search for that GDP purple color like this one grown from azbird203?


Id be a bit leery on who has my confidential purp... Ken only stole a certain amount of packs, and i dont see it spreading too far... Id ask them where/when/how they got them. I was doing that for a while and was met with little to no care at all.
ALL the online shops swaer ken is legit and their gear from him is fine, despite the countless warnings I gave them.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 6, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Id be a bit leery on who has my confidential purp... Ken only stole a certain amount of packs, and i dont see it spreading too far... Id ask them where/when/how they got them. I was doing that for a while and was met with little to no care at all.
> ALL the online shops swaer ken is legit and their gear from him is fine, despite the countless warnings I gave them.


Unfortunately Ken has gained a sort of fame for his lies and bullshittery, he should have been shut down a long time ago. I used to feel bad for him because he is rolling around but that is a cop out, no reason to be a fuckin douchebag and steal peoples hard work. EVER!

I support you DVG, never again will I fuck with anything that comes from Ken Doggie


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Unfortunately Ken has gained a sort of fame for his lies and bullshittery, he should have been shut down a long time ago. I used to feel bad for him because he is rolling around but that is a cop out, no reason to be a fuckin douchebag and steal peoples hard work. EVER!
> 
> I support you DVG, never again will I fuck with anything that comes from Ken Doggie


i appreciate it man!


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey dungeon isn't this your stuff?


----------



## Zheol (Jul 6, 2015)

so do you know anythink about the purple dream that was released on the tude as a give away 2-3years ago? its been rocken it for me but dont like pollen chuckers so hoping he was really crossed and not chucked


----------



## Beemo (Jul 6, 2015)

my, smell my breath series.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Hey dungeon isn't this your stuff?


yes, thats me, but they dont have confidential purp. I just talked to Jay about that and he was supposed to have fixed that


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

Zheol said:


> so do you know anythink about the purple dream that was released on the tude as a give away 2-3years ago? its been rocken it for me but dont like pollen chuckers so hoping he was really crossed and not chucked


The guys that used to breed with Ken before me had AWESOME genetics and knew what they were doing. Other than Phantom Cookies, which NOBODY knows the true lineage of, they made great strains and were knowledgable. Once i came on board and showed Ken what I could do, he decided he could then do the same thing.
Only, he did it outdoors, with over 7 different male plants and thought he hadn't cross pollenated anything


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

Im high and realized what i just wrote didnt answer your question at all...
SO Purple Dream...
That was a creation that was made after empty promises were made to attitude seedbank. They were released, untested, as freebies, and turned out to be some great smoke. As is the case with all the original grand daddy genetics strains. Well, these: Purple Dream, Kens Kush, Kens OG, GDP, Bay11, Bay Dream, Candyland, and Phantom Cookies are all killer strains.
I created: Black Cherry OG, Grandpa Larry, The Funk, Kens Grand OG (Now, Es Grand OG), Candyland V2, Coogies, Purple Champagne, Phantom Kush, Kendawg, Flowerchild, and Confidential Purp ALL originally under the "grand daddy" name, but quickly changed my name and started a new company and RIGHTFULLY took my creations with me.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey dungeons will phantom cookies or the first candyland be rereleased anytime soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Hey dungeons will phantom cookies or the first candyland be rereleased anytime soon


Bro all that stuff was with Ken before Dungeon got with them. He just stated that a few post back. All those original parent Ken had are gone. That's why there hasn't been any more releases of the original Candyland and Phantom Cookies. It's sad I know cus like he said it produced fire plants but you won't see those again unless you get clones of it which it is out there. The original Candyland is pure fire and that clone is out there and I'm sure cuts of Phantom Cookies is too just haven't heard much about it. Sorry bro but you won't ever get those in seeds again. I wanna kick myself in the ass for looking at the computer screen many nights about to order the Candyland or Phantom Cookies and didn't. I can get a fire clone tho from a buddy so I'm good tho.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 8, 2015)

You and me both bro i


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro all that stuff was with Ken before Dungeon got with them. He just stated that a few post back. All those original parent Ken had are gone. That's why there hasn't been any more releases of the original Candyland and Phantom Cookies. It's sad I know cus like he said it produced fire plants but you won't see those again unless you get clones of it which it is out there. The original Candyland is pure fire and that clone is out there and I'm sure cuts of Phantom Cookies is too just haven't heard much about it. Sorry bro but you won't ever get those in seeds again. I wanna kick myself in the ass for looking at the computer screen many nights about to order the Candyland or Phantom Cookies and didn't. I can get a fire clone tho from a buddy so I'm good tho.


no phantom cookies or candyland in seeds anymore?...dammm...now that is a true tragedy...fuck it man...


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

god knows maybe even GDP is on borrowed time? better get another pack in stock just to make sure...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> god knows maybe even GDP is on borrowed time? better get another pack in stock just to make sure...


I have a pack of the new stock of the GDP but I don't expect it to be good. As long as it was out of stock then magically appeared again is very fishy especially after Dungeon told us that Ken lost all the original parents. Unless he had a friend that had great stock or something that could be he only way but who knows what's the true parents of the seeds in the new packs. It's a shame tho I have a pack and will eventually pop them but all that doesn't make me interested in growing them. Not saying fire can't be found in them but it's just not the same when you know how shady the supposed breeder is


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2015)

Any pics of this gear?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Any pics of this gear?


There was a few other people in here who posted I said they had a pack of the new gear too well the new GDP release. I haven't heard anyone say they have any of the new crosses he has and he has a few. Attitude and Seedsman have them stocked and I haven't seen anybody talking about the new gear what so ever.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

its always good to know when you have fire.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice bro you should f2 those bad boys


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Hey dungeons will phantom cookies or the first candyland be rereleased anytime soon


Well, through a friend, we made Phantom Cookie BX and Im sure we could keep that project alive. I know Ken has no clue what hes doing and isnt capable of pulling off a BX, or anything of that nature
I made candyland V2 and yes, I will be working that line


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> my, smell my breath series.


Nice pick up!! Thank you for the support!


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

this is the MAIN reason why i wish they had born on dating on pks. 
i found a gdp, just dont know if its the old or new stock. but most likely new. i will do some more info. i might get it.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> no phantom cookies or candyland in seeds anymore?...dammm...now that is a true tragedy...fuck it man...


Phantom Cookies BX and Candyland V2 F2 will be soon


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> god knows maybe even GDP is on borrowed time? better get another pack in stock just to make sure...


I imagine with GDP being Kens bread and butter, he found a way to create seeds again, BUT, the originals are all gone, so how did he make the new ones? Are they f2, f3? or just a new f1 with a new male. WHO KNOWS and Ken and speaking up.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> There was a few other people in here who posted I said they had a pack of the new gear too well the new GDP release. I haven't heard anyone say they have any of the new crosses he has and he has a few. Attitude and Seedsman have them stocked and I haven't seen anybody talking about the new gear what so ever.


I HAVENT SEEN ONE GROW REPORT ON ANY OF KENS NEW STUFF WHATSOEVER. I believe I did a good thing and helped many people from getting ripped off. Unfortunately the seed banks dot care and told me its on Ken if any complaints came in. ALLLL about the $$$$


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> this is the MAIN reason why i wish they had born on dating on pks.
> i found a gdp, just dont know if its the old or new stock. but most likely new. i will do some more info. i might get it.


I will start putting born on date on EVERY package now that you asked


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I will start putting born on date on EVERY package now that you asked


THANKYOU. 
you guys heard it here first at the RUI. 
hopefully others breeders will follow.

yeah i have a bean problem


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I HAVENT SEEN ONE GROW REPORT ON ANY OF KENS NEW STUFF WHATSOEVER. I believe I did a good thing and helped many people from getting ripped off. Unfortunately the seed banks dot care and told me its on Ken if any complaints came in. ALLLL about the $$$$


Yea you right bro all about the bread. I wish you would've came just a lil bit earlier before I spent my money on his garbage lol would rather give it to you any day. Oh I haven't forgot about you bro I've had a death in the family been sick getting grow space back right as something was attacking the plants. I'm gonna get those Grandpas Breath from you.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 8, 2015)

Grandpas breath is i am looking for myself


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Grandpas breath is i am looking for myself


NGR has them in stock bro. 

http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/dungeon-vault/


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

Cool thank for leting me know bro i think im going to pick 2 packs an run pop them all an do a hunt an see what i can find in those packs


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

Im glad to hear such good things about the phantom cookies.
Another generous fellow member gifted me some solo stash x phantom cookies and so far i was 3 males out of 3 beans but the males were impressive.
Pollinated a few females by accident and im left with a whack of new crosses.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

What mite those crosses be if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

Apollo13/snow lotus x solostash/phantom cookies

Chemdog x solostash/phantom cookies


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sound sweet id like to run some phantom cookies myself or phantom im going to grab a pack or to when the bx is droped


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

And those cross i the. Chemdog x solostash/phantom sound dank i bet you find a gem or two in those


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> And those cross i the. Chemdog x solostash/phantom sound dank i bet you find a gem or two in those


I will soon find out i just popped 15 of each lol
I just hope for a decent f/m ratio.
Might back cross a nice male n female too


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

Of you do back cross them an when sumone test them at sum point keep me mind


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 9, 2015)

Keep an eye out for that Phantom Cookies BX, the original was delicious


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 9, 2015)

Beemo said:


> THANKYOU.
> you guys heard it here first at the RUI.
> hopefully others breeders will follow.
> 
> yeah i have a bean problem


hate that packaging now! grrrrrrr down with GDP


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh belive me i will grabing to packs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Keep an eye out for that Phantom Cookies BX, the original was delicious


Who's creating the Phantom Cookies BX?


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Who's creating the Phantom Cookies BX?


Dungeon Vault, if I read his post right.



Dungeons_Vault said:


> Well, through a friend, we made Phantom Cookie BX and Im sure we could keep that project alive. I know Ken has no clue what hes doing and isnt capable of pulling off a BX, or anything of that nature
> I made candyland V2 and yes, I will be working that line


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Dungeon Vault, if I read his post right.


Yea you did I just missed it lol. Can't believe I didn't see that in my own thread lol. Had to go back and see it for myself lol


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you did I just missed it lol. Can't believe I didn't see that in my own thread lol. Had to go back and see it for myself lol


Shit a phantom cookies bx ... damnit son. I also need the grandpas breath but I am on restriction for a while. No more seeds until I get at least halfway through the big can.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

I am waiting on that bx to drop


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Ken is gonna shit bricks when Dungeon drops that lol  then he'll try to do a Candyland BX. Somebody will be doing it tho as it's pure fire


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ken is gonna shit bricks when Dungeon drops that lol  then he'll try to do a Candyland BX. Somebody will be doing it tho as it's pure fire


Since you're the man in the know, can you please keep me informed if you hear when the phantoms drop?


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone of a place that has candyland v2.0 in stock


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Does anyone of a place that has candyland v2.0 in stock


Naw bro I don't know any place that has them in stock. There's only two banks I know hat has DVG gear listed and that's NGR and SourPatch and they both don't have it. 

@Midweek Song I don't know if @Dungeons_Vault has contacted you about the shady business of Kens GDP company but if you didn't know this thread will help. Also would like to see DVG official strains listed as his and not Kens GDP cus Ken shouldn't get the credit of someone else's work. Not starting drama or anything but I just wanted to inform you since yall do post here and I like your company.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 10, 2015)

Firestax has a few dingeons vault packs to


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Firestax has a few dingeons vault packs to


Forgot about Firestax. I guess since they're shutdown right now they didn't even come to mind lol


----------



## Beemo (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Forgot about Firestax. I guess since they're shutdown right now they didn't even come to mind lol


they're back. and running again. 
got a order from them last week. their customer service is one of the best.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> they're back. and running again.
> got a order from them last week. their customer service is one of the best.


You sure just tried to get on site it's still showing toys lol. How long ago did you order? I know hey hasn't shipped out any orders in a while


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You sure just tried to get on site it's still showing toys lol. How long ago did you order? I know hey hasn't shipped out any orders in a while


 James, I found that the link on their instagram leads to the seed store instead of the bs front. Not sure if they are officially back yet though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

Yea I got back through on a link I had. I don't think they're up and running just yet but I think they're supposed soon. Yea they are top notch and would love to get something from them again


----------



## Beemo (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.firestax.com/index.php/homepage

everything str8
stax is on the forum daily. and other breeders too.
new drops coming soon


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I got back through on a link I had. I don't think they're up and running just yet but I think they're supposed soon. Yea they are top notch and would love to get something from them again


Are they American based or UK?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> http://www.firestax.com/index.php/homepage
> 
> everything str8
> stax is on the forum daily. and other breeders too.
> new drops coming soon


Yea when I got through I saw that the homepage link is different than firestax.com cuz that will take you to that front site lol. Oh ok glad everything is straight. Hopefully they start dropping some stuff soon

@st0wandgrow I believe they're UK based but some of the breeders in the USA ship straight from here.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 14, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Does anyone of a place that has candyland v2.0 in stock


SOLDDDDD OUT MY MAN!! I will be making more, but started new projects


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You sure just tried to get on site it's still showing toys lol. How long ago did you order? I know hey hasn't shipped out any orders in a while


He told me to give people a direct number to call and order from and ask any questions


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 14, 2015)

some eye candy


----------



## Beemo (Jul 14, 2015)

you need to get rid of that name kendawg


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree name it something else he don't deserve to have his name on anything of yours

Great eye can't now show some of those pretty flowers you got bro


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> SOLDDDDD OUT MY MAN!! I will be making more, but started new projects



Ok thank for the info bro


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you need to get rid of that name kendawg


Here's my feelings on that... I created the strain. Even though Ken's name is in it, EVERYONE will always have a reference of "KENS GDP" and it's a known thing. So even though I hate his guts, I wanted to keep the name cause its CHEM and Kens GDP... So a nice play on words, and Grand Dog is already taken. Plus, I didnt want to confuse the masses any more than necessary. 


akhiymjames said:


> I agree name it something else he don't deserve to have his name on anything of yours
> 
> Great eye can't now show some of those pretty flowers you got bro


See above ^ hahah.... and I will get some pics coming!!!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Ok thank for the info bro


found 5 packs of the Candyland V2 F2... I may put them up for auction as I have about 100 people who have asked for them and they are all sold out.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you need to get rid of that name kendawg


capitalizing on a name while already have brkn ties. well that's my .02 not tryn to antagonize just like to see fresh starts. anyone germ any of the ol bay11? seems gcrk hybrids are passé Wats up with that?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> capitalizing on a name while already have brkn ties. well that's my .02 not tryn to antagonize just like to see fresh starts. anyone germ any of the ol bay11? seems gcrk hybrids are passé Wats up with that?


I did see midweeksong had some single in stock for Bay 11 for a while and thought of getting them but difnt know how many was in stock so I didn't get them. I'm sure I could've contacted them and asked how many was in stock but that didn't cross my mind lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

Pics...............of this DVG work please.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Pics...............of this DVG work please.


At bro DVG posted some pics of the gear back on page 8 of this thread check it out bro. Shit looks pretty damn good


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 15, 2015)

DV you need to send some of those packs to NGR so I can get two packs of that ken dawg.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> capitalizing on a name while already have brkn ties. well that's my .02 not tryn to antagonize just like to see fresh starts. anyone germ any of the ol bay11? seems gcrk hybrids are passé Wats up with that?


You think I'm capitalizing on the name? While having broken tires? I'm not sure I understand that one. 
I didn't have any part in the creation of Bay11, but there is fire to be found in those seeds. I have had a few, ive seen friends find stuff that is amazing, seen a lot of great stuff.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

GRANDPA LARRY
Larry OG Kush (original) not the fake ass Cali Connection shit...
x
GDP


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

GRANDPA LARRY


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

GRANDPAS BREATH #12 keeper cut, used to make the F2's
OGKB x (Tahoe x GDP)


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

PURPLE CHAMPAGNE keeper cut
Pink Champagne x GDP


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 15, 2015)

"AMERICAN PIE"
Bay11 x Cherry Pie


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 15, 2015)

Drool... Going to have to pick some of those up if I can. Still have some Bay 11 and Candylnd seeds put up that were freebies from Attitude. Gotta get to those at some point.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3460000
> "AMERICAN PIE"
> Bay11 x Cherry Pie


Were those fems seeds or did you use a Bay11 male or Cherry Pie BX? Looks like some purple Green Crack


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 15, 2015)

HOly shit, makes me want to put the granpda larry in the dirt.... and the pink champagne x candyland. (or pink champagne x gdp I forget which they are in the fridge)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESUuuuuuuus of Cannabis has risen!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

Holy fuck balls, they are some dank looking buds...my bean hording addiction just went into overdrive!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

DVG has fire and is def a breeder I have added to the vault and will add more of. Pics speak for itself that Granpas Breath is on point. Hell all of it the Purple Champagne keeper. Gotta get some of those beans


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

So who stocks these beans bro? Mid week song?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 16, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> Drool... Going to have to pick some of those up if I can. Still have some Bay 11 and Candylnd seeds put up that were freebies from Attitude. Gotta get to those at some point.


If you have ORIGINAL Candyland, youre sitting on gold man!! Pop those, you will not be disappointed. 


akhiymjames said:


> Were those fems seeds or did you use a Bay11 male or Cherry Pie BX? Looks like some purple Green Crack


It was a tres dawg/kush smelling female Bay11 from seed stock, that got hit with pie pollen. So, yes, all have been female up to this point.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> So who stocks these beans bro? Mid week song?


Official DVG gear is at NGR, Sourpatchseeds and Firestax. Some of his creations are still being sold as Kens GDP strains but I wouldn't trust it tho as DVG has stated he stole them from him and tbh with Kens shady tactics I wouldn't trust that you would be getting the product that you want from him


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> If you have ORIGINAL Candyland, youre sitting on gold man!! Pop those, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> It was a tres dawg/kush smelling female Bay11 from seed stock, that got hit with pie pollen. So, yes, all have been female up to this point.


You gonna be releasing any fems?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> HOly shit, makes me want to put the granpda larry in the dirt.... and the pink champagne x candyland. (or pink champagne x gdp I forget which they are in the fridge)
> 
> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESUuuuuuuus of Cannabis has risen!


Dooooo it!!! Grandpa Larry has some serious heat to be found. If you have Pink Champagne x GDP, those are called Purple Champagne. If you got some Pink Champagne x Candyland, those were a VERY limited release with only 20 packs going out to public. I've dubbed those "Ghost Town"


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> DVG has fire and is def a breeder I have added to the vault and will add more of. Pics speak for itself that Granpas Breath is on point. Hell all of it the Purple Champagne keeper. Gotta get some of those beans


Thank you man!!


akhiymjames said:


> You gonna be releasing any fems?


Hmmmm, yes. But NOT under the DVG name. I plan to be working with a guy named "Lumpstatus" google his Instagram... He has a WHOLE feminized line I will be helping him with.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Thank you man!!
> 
> Hmmmm, yes. But NOT under the DVG name. I plan to be working with a guy named "Lumpstatus" google his Instagram... He has a WHOLE feminized line I will be helping him with.


Ok sounds good just let us know when some releases will happen. I've heard that name before but you got some good stuff in the making can't wait to see more from you bro. Sorry haven't grabbed those yet too I've had some major shitty luck lately but soon as I have it I'll be getting them from you. Also if you still need any help let me know I got chu bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Official DVG gear is at NGR, Sourpatchseeds and Firestax. Some of his creations are still being sold as Kens GDP strains but I wouldn't trust it tho as DVG has stated he stole them from him and tbh with Kens shady tactics I wouldn't trust that you would be getting the product that you want from him


Cheers bro, much appreciated 
@Dungeons_Vault do you mean the candyland V1? I still have a couple beans of that and here is a couple pics of the ones I just finished! Top one I'm guessing is the GDP pheno and the bottom one looks and tastes like a bay platinum cookies pheno.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, much appreciated
> @Dungeons_Vault do you mean the candyland V1? I still have a couple beans of that and here is a couple pics of the ones I just finished! Top one I'm guessing is the GDP pheno and the bottom one looks and tastes like a bay platinum cookies pheno.
> View attachment 3460362
> View attachment 3460363


Damn they look so tasty!!!! 

Yea bro the original Candyland and yea you killed it with both those ladies. If you get a male you better f2 them cus those will never be made again unless someone f2 them. Hell I would even fem one of them and hit the other with them or some other ladies. Some special plants are starting to come from some fem crosses and s1 seeds


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn they look so tasty!!!!
> 
> Yea bro the original Candyland and yea you killed it with both those ladies. If you get a male you better f2 them cus those will never be made again unless someone f2 them. Hell I would even fem one of them and hit the other with them or some other ladies. Some special plants are starting to come from some fem crosses and s1 seeds


Cheers brother  they both smoked so well too, the GDP pheno had an almost skunky flavour and the cookies pheno was exactly that, cookies with a hint of skunk too! 
I ended up hitting both with my night cap so I'm hanging to grow some of those out. The others will definitely be either F2 or S1'd for sure and once I work out a safe way of getting them to you, that will also be done mate


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers brother  they both smoked so well too, the GDP pheno had an almost skunky flavour and the cookies pheno was exactly that, cookies with a hint of skunk too!
> I ended up hitting both with my night cap so I'm hanging to grow some of those out. The others will definitely be either F2 or S1'd for sure and once I work out a safe way of getting them to you, that will also be done mate


so the endangered species(discontinued lines) its really best to f2 them is it? eg original sensi star regulars


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> so the endangered species(discontinued lines) its really best to f2 them is it? eg original sensi star regulars


Yeah man, if you want to keep the genetics around then F2 is the best option or S1 if you just want straight fems. With F2 you'll get some variation so you may find some real gems while hunting. The S1's will have less variation.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, if you want to keep the genetics around then F2 is the best option or S1 if you just want straight fems. With F2 you'll get some variation so you may find some real gems while hunting. The S1's will have less variation.


thanks cos ive only ever done outcrosses with very different strains & never inbreeding before...bit ginger on that subject, dont want to fuck it up, just want the best outcome for the discontinued lines, ive got the plushberry, sensi star, white rhino & GDP that i will f2 i think, also got the purple urkle from mosca seeds which i think maybe discontinued too


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks cos ive only ever done outcrosses with very different strains & never inbreeding before...bit ginger on that subject, dont want to fuck it up, just want the best outcome for the discontinued lines, ive got the plushberry, sensi star, white rhino & GDP that i will f2 i think


Def do those Plushberry and Sensi Stars. Would love to have some of those. I have some f3 Plushberry a member buddy gave me. Black Cherry Soda pheno is in them too so will grow mines soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks cos ive only ever done outcrosses with very different strains & never inbreeding before...bit ginger on that subject, dont want to fuck it up, just want the best outcome for the discontinued lines, ive got the plushberry, sensi star, white rhino & GDP that i will f2 i think, also got the purple urkle from mosca seeds which i think maybe discontinued too


No worries mate  yeah I'm with you, it's good to keep the lines going. Your best bet is to pop them all at once and do an open pollination with as many males and females as you can  
I've actually found a source for the plushberry too, $85 for 10 seeds!!


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Def do those Plushberry and Sensi Stars. Would love to have some of those. I have some f3 Plushberry a member buddy gave me. Black Cherry Soda pheno is in them too so will grow mines soon


the GDP ive got are from the original release to the tude about 5-6yrs ago, i ordered them within a few weeks of them becoming available, so they are not the recent release mayhem


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> No worries mate  yeah I'm with you, it's good to keep the lines going. Your best bet is to pop them all at once and do an open pollination with as many males and females as you can
> I've actually found a source for the plushberry too, $85 for 10 seeds!!


thanks for the advice, about the plushes...seriously? are they original in seed packs or f2?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> the GDP ive got are from the original release to the tude about 5-6yrs ago, i ordered them within a few weeks of them becoming available, so they are not the recent release mayhem


Seen something good from the new release tho. Got a new release lack myself well only half now but I'll see what they're about eventually but I was glad to see something from them. Yo eastcoast where they at? I kick myself in the ass for missing on them when a bank that closed had them


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Def do those Plushberry and Sensi Stars. Would love to have some of those. I have some f3 Plushberry a member buddy gave me. Black Cherry Soda pheno is in them too so will grow mines soon


do you guys know anything about the mosca seeds purple urkle? scanty info it seems around


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks for the advice, about the plushes...seriously? are they original in seed packs or f2?


They are originals mate, I confirmed with TGA the other day. Waiting for my tax return to come in so I can get a pack


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> They are originals mate, I confirmed with TGA the other day. Waiting for my tax return to come in so I can get a pack


ok..is this a closed secret where they to be got? its cool man..whateva your comfortable with, im just being a greedy bugger again


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> ok..is this a closed secret where they to be got? its cool man..whateva your comfortable with, im just being a greedy bugger again


Nah bro it's not a secret, I'm just dubious with the dude sending orders as he's had issues in the past so I want to see if i get them first before recommending them to anyone else. I'll PM you with the site if you want but it's at your own risk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> do you guys know anything about the mosca seeds purple urkle? scanty info it seems around


Didn't know they had Purple Urkle.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't know they had Purple Urkle.


yes it surprised me too, about 4yrs ago i was watching mosca negras seedlist on seedboutique interested in the arcata trainwreck, i had been thinking of getting it for years...anyway all of a sudden purple urkle appeared in the mosca negra seedlist on seedboutique, i had already purchased GDP from the tude about 1 yr previously and thought i would make a purple collection, so i grabbed a pack quickly, anyway the purple urkle in seedboutique didnt last long, & mosca never released it again after that 1 drop on seedboutique, i will open a new thread & see if anyone here has grown it, its a mystery from mosca


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah bro it's not a secret, I'm just dubious with the dude sending orders as he's had issues in the past so I want to see if i get them first before recommending them to anyone else. I'll PM you with the site if you want but it's at your own risk


thnx man, no prob, if theres any issues i dont want to cause any further, ive got beans coming out my ears truely


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yes it surprised me too, about 4yrs ago i was watching mosca negras seedlist on seedboutique interested in the arcata trainwreck, i had been thinking of getting it for years...anyway all of a sudden purple urkle appeared in the mosca negra seedlist on seedboutique, i had already purchased GDP from the tude about 1 yr previously and thought i would make a purple collection, so i grabbed a pack quickly, anyway the purple urkle in seedboutique didnt last long, & mosca never released it again after that 1 drop on seedboutique, i will open a new thread & see if anyone here has grown it, its a mystery from mosca


Damn yea def don't know about those and depending on how many packs they may have released your prolly won't find anybody here who have grown them. Do they have a forum section on one of the board somewhere? That would prolly be the best place to go and ask somebody about them or email them yourself I'm sure they would love to give you info on them. I've emailed a few breeders before and one hit me with a whole bunch of info I never ask for about a lot of his crosses so that's what I would do straight to the source


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn yea def don't know about those and depending on how many packs they may have released your prolly won't find anybody here who have grown them. Do they have a forum section on one of the board somewhere? That would prolly be the best place to go and ask somebody about them or email them yourself I'm sure they would love to give you info on them. I've emailed a few breeders before and one hit me with a whole bunch of info I never ask for about a lot of his crosses so that's what I would do straight to the source


your right man though ive searched for the mosca site & it seems like they are phantoms or something? maybe i better do a more careful search


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

heres one ref to the mosca mystery...www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=227795
so its a cross between the urkle and old time moonshine, i thought it was a straight urkle...anyways cant hurt to pop em & cross em out with something i guess
www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/old-time-moonshine-project.21456/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> heres one ref to the mosca mystery...www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=227795
> so its a cross between the urkle and old time moonshine, i thought it was a straight urkle...anyways cant hurt to pop em & cross em out with something i guess
> www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/old-time-moonshine-project.21456/


Saw that as I went and looked it up. Yea I'm sure those are as I saw nobody say they had them over at the farm so may be something to dig into soon. You got some great original beans bro you need to get to and when you pop them start a journal to show everything you got going


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 16, 2015)

Hot diggity damn, I got a limited 20 pack release ! "Ghost Town" is going to be popped soon as well as the Grandpa Larry. I might do 2 of each and hope for one lady each. I have so much stuff going on I don't wanna mess them up so they are going in when the time is just right!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 16, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault Are you able to provide any pics or info about the Phantom Cookies BX you mentioned? I was extremely happy with the originals and would love to get that back in my collection.

I said I was going to stop with the bean addiction and stick to only a few breeders but those pics of Grandpa Larry are going to make it hard to resist.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Hot diggity damn, I got a limited 20 pack release ! "Ghost Town" is going to be popped soon as well as the Grandpa Larry. I might do 2 of each and hope for one lady each. I have so much stuff going on I don't wanna mess them up so they are going in when the time is just right!


cant wait to see man!


BDOGKush said:


> @Dungeons_Vault Are you able to provide any pics or info about the Phantom Cookies BX you mentioned? I was extremely happy with the originals and would love to get that back in my collection.
> 
> I said I was going to stop with the bean addiction and stick to only a few breeders but those pics of Grandpa Larry are going to make it hard to resist.


I have a friend in Colorado who is responsible for it. We also have "Alien Resurrection" which is Phantom Cookies x Alien OG


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> If you have ORIGINAL Candyland, youre sitting on gold man!! Pop those, you will not be disappointed.


Just so happens, I have two. Freebies from the 'tude. I'm an extremely fortunate cat most times with female / male ratios, so I figure I have one of each. When popped, I plan to select the best male, and best female....


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Saw that as I went and looked it up. Yea I'm sure those are as I saw nobody say they had them over at the farm so may be something to dig into soon. You got some great original beans bro you need to get to and when you pop them start a journal to show everything you got going


thanks, again i never just grow breeders pack beans out, ive gotta cross or f2 or self em, yes i will post pics in upcoming journals


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks, again i never just grow breeders pack beans out, ive gotta cross or f2 or self em, yes i will post pics in upcoming journals


Oh I feel you bro all the way I wasn't saying just grow them and that's it I was just saying grow them babies  can't wait to see bro let me know when you do post a journal


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault

What's in the DVG mix that was sent out as freebies from NGR - any ideas?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2015)

Pure fire Amos, pure fire lol


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I feel you bro all the way I wasn't saying just grow them and that's it I was just saying grow them babies  can't wait to see bro let me know when you do post a journal


thanks for your interest, you will see the pics for sure when it happens


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> You think I'm capitalizing on the name? While having broken tires? I'm not sure I understand that one.
> I didn't have any part in the creation of Bay11, but there is fire to be found in those seeds. I have had a few, ive seen friends find stuff that is amazing, seen a lot of great stuff.


Thanks for feedback on bay11. glad im sittin on pks of varied from that era

guy dungeon, don't get the plight, yet you're feeding us grumpy bits for some reason. hell for all I know, you're an ol entitled employee of k's and -some- of your genetics are his. Who follows that closely tbh. perhaps misunderstood the entire scenario based off a few posts.. just read you use hyperbolic word 'hate', 2 days ago, re K.

So- if your name isn't ken, i'd keep his actual name off your strains regardless of any business justification. you're better than that. let go of it all, keep it light, or at least lose anything resembling his copyright. ie: 'ken dog' [I'll even help ya come up with a new name, but it's gonna cost ya!] you seem to be doing fine by the looks of your bud shots seed product. cheers


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> @Dungeons_Vault
> 
> What's in the DVG mix that was sent out as freebies from NGR - any ideas?


Hmmm, well he has gotten a few now, but if my memory is correct, there was Candyland, GDP, ECSD, and GSC all hit w/ male pollen from different fathers... There were coogies, Grandpas Breath, Candyland, Purple Champagne, and GDP. There weren't many and all were tossed into one bag, and that I believe is the mix.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Hmmm, well he has gotten a few now, but if my memory is correct, there was Candyland, GDP, ECSD, and GSC all hit w/ male pollen from different fathers... There were coogies, Grandpas Breath, Candyland, Purple Champagne, and GDP. There weren't many and all were tossed into one bag, and that I believe is the mix.


Thanks for the reply. I've never been interested in running beans w/o knowing what to expect, even though getting plants that match the seller's description is more rare than common. I'll likely run these with the free Candyland at some point, probably this winter.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 17, 2015)

@dvg what does T.V.O mean?


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Thanks for feedback on bay11. glad im sittin on pks of varied from that era
> 
> guy dungeon, don't get the plight, yet you're feeding us grumpy bits for some reason. hell for all I know, you're an ol entitled employee of k's and -some- of your genetics are his. Who follows that closely tbh. perhaps misunderstood the entire scenario based off a few posts.. just read you use hyperbolic word 'hate', 2 days ago, re K.
> 
> So- if your name isn't ken, i'd keep his actual name off your strains regardless of any business justification. you're better than that. let go of it all, keep it light, or at least lose anything resembling his copyright. ie: 'ken dog' [I'll even help ya come up with a new name, but it's gonna cost ya!] you seem to be doing fine by the looks of your bud shots seed product. cheers


So you have a problem with people being honest about best practices? If you were in his position are you the kind of person to just take it straight up the ass and smile after?

Let bigons be bigons right?

I am glad that there are still honest souls out there who want people to know that they are buying mystery meat instead of what is advertised on the package. It would be like getting a filet mignon only to find out it was some trash meat dyed and glued together to mimick the filet.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2015)

thanks for the reply Arthur and I'm glad you cooled off. I'll be back because I have a few questions for vault man, but I'm currently in the middle of something. Let's pick this up tmrw friends.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

@akhiymjames can we make it so he cant even come back to this thread? 
We have gone weeks with nothing but questions and answers, this guy shows up and once again, has me wondering why the fuck i even come on these sites. On IG you have control over blocking individuals with loud mouths like this cat.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 17, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> @akhiymjames can we make it so he cant even come back to this thread?
> We have gone weeks with nothing but questions and answers, this guy shows up and once again, has me wondering why the fuck i even come on these sites. On IG you have control over blocking individuals with loud mouths like this cat.


Hey brother all you gotta do is put him on the ignore list and you won't see anything he posts ever again. Had to do that to a few fuckboys on this site. I go through moments of asking myself the same thing but then I meet up with cool people in between. It is just like real life you gotta weed through the shit to get to the gold.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> @akhiymjames can we make it so he cant even come back to this thread?
> We have gone weeks with nothing but questions and answers, this guy shows up and once again, has me wondering why the fuck i even come on these sites. On IG you have control over blocking individuals with loud mouths like this cat.


Dude I haven't even started asking you questions. Why are you so afraid?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## King Arthur (Jul 17, 2015)

Isn't there a song about getting along? It would go great with that pair of titties you just posted beemo.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Isn't there a song about getting along? It would go great with that pair of titties you just posted beemo.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


>


Thanks man, now I need to go clean myself  ha ha. God damn, she is a sexy woman!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Threads just got real


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You're definitely guilty of improprieties, otherwise you wouldn't have flipped out. Hope you can suffer through a few questions, because now there's no way in hell I'll ever go away.


ASK AWAY 
NOTHING YOU COULD POSSIBLY ASK will have me scared, searching for answers, or back pedaling at all,
so have it...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

THAT GOES FOR ANYONE!!!

YOU GOT SOMETHING TO ASK?? SHOOT


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 18, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> THAT GOES FOR ANYONE!!!
> 
> YOU GOT SOMETHING TO ASK?? SHOOT


 Hey man, the best way to get him to shut up is ignore him. Click his name and then ignore is upper right in the bubble that pops up. I have really been enjoying getting to interact with you, and hearing about your work. Safe to say that goes for just about everyone else too. Don't let one idiot ruin this


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jul 18, 2015)

Just ordered some Grandpas Breath, cant wait to pop em!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2015)

So, a question for you @Dungeons_Vault can you please shed some light on the genetic makeup of GDP? I've been searching high and low and can't find anything but false rumours. It's not for any other purpose but to know the goodness behind the strain. Thanks mate


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> So, a question for you @Dungeons_Vault can you please shed some light on the genetic makeup of GDP? I've been searching high and low and can't find anything but false rumours. It's not for any other purpose but to know the goodness behind the strain. Thanks mate


Ken has too many stories so who knows lol


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Hey man, the best way to get him to shut up is ignore him. Click his name and then ignore is upper right in the bubble that pops up. I have really been enjoying getting to interact with you, and hearing about your work. Safe to say that goes for just about everyone else too. Don't let one idiot ruin this


will do


Blazin Purps said:


> Just ordered some Grandpas Breath, cant wait to pop em!


Thanks for the support. Hope you got freebies with your order.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> So, a question for you @Dungeons_Vault can you please shed some light on the genetic makeup of GDP? I've been searching high and low and can't find anything but false rumours. It's not for any other purpose but to know the goodness behind the strain. Thanks mate


So, first off, for laughs, go google ken estes - the origins of granddaddy purple

With that said, Ken took whatever "Kens GDP" clone is, apparently from the Indians, or what they like to be called now that there is civilization, the natives, and crossed it with a male bagseed from a lb. of GDP nug. He said they found a seed, and it stated the GDP seed line. Lots of killer stuff has come from the packs, but in the end, its sort of a mystery. We can say it is GDP x (GDP x ??)


----------



## Beemo (Jul 18, 2015)

@dvg what is T.V.O?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

Well, NO MORE CAPS!!! But I wasnt back pedaling or trying to come across that way. If my emotions seem to have come out its cause I looked at Ken like a father figure. Worked for him for over 3 years with ZERO paychecks. Just did it out of kindness, and knowing we would get somewhere someday. I literally hugged the guy every time I saw him. We really had a father/son type if relationship, ad it saddens me still that he chose money over me. Its all good, you live and you learn. Despite countless warnings from people, and my own intuition, I stuck through it and ended up becoming the only guy working for him that produces seeds.
SO, to answer an earlier point you made, it may seem like I ran away with genetics, and am on a smear campaign, but I could go on and on about all the empty promises, and lies that were spoke.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @dvg what is T.V.O?


no clue
Where are you seeing that?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 18, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> no clue
> Where are you seeing that?


http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/dungeon-vault/


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2015)

This is just crazy,

So the seed that are at cannazon shop,under gdp...funk,ect are they good or not?
Are they the same as them DVG packs?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Dude I haven't even started asking you questions. Why are you so afraid?


it somehow deleted your quote i responded to...
So see above for my what I said


----------



## Beemo (Jul 18, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Well, NO MORE CAPS!!! But I wasnt back pedaling or trying to come across that way. If my emotions seem to have come out its cause I looked at Ken like a father figure. Worked for him for over 3 years with ZERO paychecks. Just did it out of kindness, and knowing we would get somewhere someday. I literally hugged the guy every time I saw him. We really had a father/son type if relationship, ad it saddens me still that he chose money over me. Its all good, you live and you learn. Despite countless warnings from people, and my own intuition, I stuck through it and ended up becoming the only guy working for him that produces seeds.
> SO, to answer an earlier point you made, it may seem like I ran away with genetics, and am on a smear campaign, but I could go on and on about all the empty promises, and lies that were spoke.


wow!
i've been in those situations. you have to run away from them. they just bring you down. they say shit like YOU OWE THEM. but its more like the other way around. they OWE YOU
the best thing i've ever done. is to be on my OWN.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/dungeon-vault/


Its a typo... Its supposed to be E's Grand OG
Just called him haha


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> @akhiymjames can we make it so he cant even come back to this thread?
> We have gone weeks with nothing but questions and answers, this guy shows up and once again, has me wondering why the fuck i even come on these sites. On IG you have control over blocking individuals with loud mouths like this cat.


Hey guys I'm not a mod so I cant do anything like that. Just like King Arthur said will have to put him on ignore so thats the best I can tell yall


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is just crazy,
> 
> So the seed that are at cannazon shop,under gdp...funk,ect are they good or not?
> Are they the same as them DVG packs?


Those would be the seeds I MADE. Ken and I had an agreement, he broke it... Went behind my back and stocked shops under my nose. Those are more than likely totally 100% legit seeds, but he has shady practices, and since they aren't coming from me, I couldn't say if they are the same stock I have.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey guys I'm not a mod so I cant do anything like that. Just like King Arthur said will have to put him on ignore so thats the best I can tell yall


Im good with him now... He just triggered a switch at first


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

I feel where you coming from bro I'm sure it was hard to leave and all that but you had to do what you had to do especially not being paid and all. I can see where someone could get the idea that you stole the genetics but you made the crosses and it was supposed to be a joint thing but you were fucked so IMHO I don't see it as stealing cus you put in the work for those crosses.

All those crosses are from cuts that you prolly brought in right? If Ken lost all the original parents and you brought all those moms in and the dads it def ain't stealing but ever since you came here you been real about the situation from jump so I commend you for going out doing what you feel and prolly what most would feel was the right thing to do. A lot of people would've just sat back and kept getting fucked over but you didn't so I got nothing but respect for you bro. 

People have to understand this is a touchy situation to even talk about I'm sure cus of the love you had for him so emotions and stuff can run high. I'm just glad everyone can be adults and not be acting like kids and internet gangsters


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome to the Wild West.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> it somehow deleted your quote i responded to...
> So see above for my what I said


If your not fast, your last


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey guys I'm not a mod so I cant do anything like that.


You were a mod, what happened? 

I came here to learn about grand dad purple/a few of kens early strains. I'd never even heard of dungeon vault before beginning to skim this thread. excuse me for taking a moment to get up to speed here, but it hasn't helped akhihm that your thread title is misleading.

kens company never became dungeon vault as your title suggest, that is far from the truth. seriously, why did you even make the initial claim that kens is now DV?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You were a mod, what happened?
> 
> I came here to learn about grand dad purple/a few of kens early strains. I'd never even heard of dungeon vault before beginning to skim this thread. excuse me for taking a moment to get up to speed here, but it hasn't helped akhihm that your thread title is misleading.
> 
> kens company never became dungeon vault as your title suggest, that is far from the truth. seriously, why did you even make the initial claim that kens is now DV?


Never was a mod bro I'm just a grower lol...but your are def right bro the title of this thread is misleading but before I saw any info I saw what was posted on NGR and thats what I posted. He changed Kens GDP to DVG so I honestly thought it was being changed period so my apoligies for confusing you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 18, 2015)

Edit: not getting involved.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

So for anyone else who comes to this thread looking for info on Kens GDP and other strains then this is prolly not the thread and to not confuse anyone Kens GDP did not change to DVG. The breeder who made the new crosses under Kens GDP left and made his own company


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Is there not a university of washington clone only ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Is there not a university of washington clone only ?


I think there is something of that. You may wanna ask about it in the clone only thread here. I'm sure somebody over there will have more info for you


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think there is something of that. You may wanna ask about it in the clone only thread here. I'm sure somebody over there will have more info for you


Lol, i want the glue 

Keep livin the dream strain hunters


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Lol, i want the glue
> 
> Keep livin the dream strain hunters


The strain you referred to up top is referred to as The UW or Udubb as it is pronounced.
Im up here in Washington state, and I saw real UW back in 04. Since then, nothing ive seen has been the same. There is also UW Purp, and I hit that with GDP pollen making "Grand Scholar"


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Those would be the seeds I MADE. Ken and I had an agreement, he broke it... Went behind my back and stocked shops under my nose. Those are more than likely totally 100% legit seeds, but he has shady practices, and since they aren't coming from me, I couldn't say if they are the same stock I have.


Thanks,I understand 100%


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Lol, i want the glue
> 
> Keep livin the dream strain hunters


GG#4 is everywhere bro. I'm sure you will be able to find it. If not you hang around here long enough and make good friends you will get it


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2015)

medicropper07 is a known oddball with autism, I don't think he's really looking for GG#4. that's just a tag line he keeps repeating, lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Edit: not getting involved.


Ah I thought you had a great post. But you are wise to remain impartial. I feel we all can learn some here about business and people. Attempting to limit a convo, or thread, to just-genetics can be shortsighted imo.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2015)

Original GDP is from Indians, that's some bs folklore, is it not? fellas please be patient with me while I try to figure out the origin of all this genetics stuff.



akhiymjames said:


> People have to understand this is a touchy situation to even talk about I'm sure cus of the love you had for him so emotions and stuff can run high. I'm just glad everyone can be adults and not be acting like kids and internet gangsters


Internet gangsters are the worst! followed behind real-life gangsters of course.
AK it's cool if you're a top secret mod, just as long as it's not you deleting my posts. lol

I'll try not to step on anyones toes carelessly or unnecessarily, but you have to understand that when pursuing certain genetics i need to know significant liberties haven't been taken. I'd want to know BOTH sides of the story, or at least do my due-diligence to fill in the blanks before siding up with an apparent victor of a genetic seed bank. Honesty and ethics, ultimately are more important to me than some killer dank. 

These guys were partners. Or more like, DV was under employ by Ken to perform certain tasks or projects. Yeah that sucks if Ken didn't properly compensate his nu star breeder, but what happens after that seems still open to interpretation. If DV, aka 'NW GDP rep', chose to stay on for years, without pay, then that's on him obviously. But why would he do such a thing? the rep -chose- to stay on for that duration.

Ken Estes has failing health, he's an old man who has worked for decades and is legendary in the medical cannabis world. He has built a name and a brand. I have no clue about this new guy (NW GDP rep) who formed his new company, in-part, off kens success. Hate to say it, but it appears that both of these guys screwed each other over. No? To me, it seems plain as day, but maybe I'm not informed yet. How anyone can see dv as a victim of ken is currently beyond my ability to comprehend. 

How about before I pipe-in again with anything else I'll complete reading this thread from the beginning, and start with the other material available on the subject. have a good day genetics people.

_Some believe that objects have memories, especially living objects. those memories are a form of energy that accompanies them wherever they go along their journey through life and beyond._


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Original GDP is from Indians, that's some bs folklore, is it not? fellas please be patient with me while I try to figure out the origin of all this genetics stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw bro believe when I say I'm not a mod just a fellow member like you so it wasnt me who deleted anything. Bro your fine with me and when it comes to someones opinion about something they want to know or on something they see I cant be mad with that. That's what this forum is for...for people to ask questions about what they read and hear. Some will ask questions or make statements that some people may not and those people may think someone shouldn't say those things but there's always someone who's gonna say stuff that others aren't afraid to say. So your good with me bro always have been and always will be. 

The situation between Ken and DVG is a complicated issue I'll bet on it and you can prolly see points of views from both people. Yes Ken is known in the canna community but its widely known that he has lied numerous times and has very shady practices its all over the net. So after seeing all what has been said about him and when DVG came here and spoke about the same shady stuff that others have spoke on its hard not to believe what DVG says. I dont see how he formed DVG off Kens success when lots of people dont even know DVG has gear or grown it. Ken didnt have anything in stock for over a year till I saw these new crosses for sale at NGR and they were the only ones to have them at first. If Ken lost all the original parents and the new crosses was made with DVG stock then I can see why he left and put those under his own brand. After NGR had them all the other banks followed suit and a couple months after that NGR posted Kens GDP was being changed to DVG so thats why I made this thread. I thought all the banks would list gear under DVG but when it wasnt you can clearly see something was up. I believe Ken is shady remember Bay11? The different stories he's told about the GDP? I dont think DVG is a victim but he was def done wrong but like DVG said he looked up to him so us looking on the outside in will never understand their situation. All I can go by is what I was told and the facts point to Ken being shady so thats what I believe. Long as gear is fire I'll grow both


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Tip of the day 

Ak is one of the best strain testers on the forum

Peace


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> GG#4 is everywhere bro. I'm sure you will be able to find it. If not you hang around here long enough and make good friends you will get it


Did you get your cut? Is it worth the effort?




akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro believe when I say I'm not a mod just a fellow member..........


You're more even tempered and fair minded than anyone on RIU that I can think of. IMO, you'd be a much better ' mod ' than the one that generally patrols this area....but then, so would most anyone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 18, 2015)

Kens gdp is ight..


Dungeons_Vault said:


> Im good with him now... He just triggered a switch at first


Who made candyland?


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for shitting all over this thread, I will be sure to go return the favor guys.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Tip of the day
> 
> Ak is one of the best strain testers on the forum
> 
> Peace


Peace bro and much love to you



Amos Otis said:


> Did you get your cut? Is it worth the effort?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its still vegging bro I haven't flowered her out yet. She's in my thread she's big in a 5gal right now. Thinking of putting it outside but not sure what to do family is supposed to be coming in August the 2nd week so I'll prolly wait till after they leave cus she stinks  

Yea that's just me bro you know how I am. I wouldnt' wanna be a mod on RIU I love it here but some people just be off the wall lol. I know everyone has they're own opinion but lots of people don't know how to express it and be adults about it so couldn't do it but I love it here tho


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> So, first off, for laughs, go google ken estes - the origins of granddaddy purple
> 
> With that said, Ken took whatever "Kens GDP" clone is, apparently from the Indians, or what they like to be called now that there is civilization, the natives, and crossed it with a male bagseed from a lb. of GDP nug. He said they found a seed, and it stated the GDP seed line. Lots of killer stuff has come from the packs, but in the end, its sort of a mystery. We can say it is GDP x (GDP x ??)


Wow, there seems to be such little (valuable anyway) info on it when it's such massive strain. So many stories!! 
The part I get confused about is where it says that it has purple urkle in it but then you look up purple urkle and it says it's a phenotype of GDP...lol that is just ridiculous! 
Thanks for the reply @Dungeons_Vault glad to have you in here answering questions  
That purple champagne looks delicious!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, there seems to be such little (valuable anyway) info on it when it's such massive strain. So many stories!!
> The part I get confused about is where it says that it has purple urkle in it but then you look up purple urkle and it says it's a phenotype of GDP...lol that is just ridiculous!
> Thanks for the reply @Dungeons_Vault glad to have you in here answering questions
> That purple champagne looks delicious!!


Yea that's what a lot of us mean by saying Ken is shady too many stories on GDP lol. How can you trust someone like that and for DVG to come here and explain what happened to him and his dealings with Ken I applaud him. His story hasn't changed not one bit and its good to have a breeder over here that comes through and respond about whatever anyone has to ask. Hope he stays around cus when I get those Grandpas Breath I def want him to see


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah totally agree bro, it's great having legit breeders in here helping us enthusiasts with our many questions


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah totally agree bro, it's great having legit breeders in here helping us enthusiasts with our many questions


I believe that is what this community is supposed to be about, unfortunately we all have a little pride, ego, and attitude at times and it tends to break apart the beauty. I flip flop from nice as fuck to I wanna beat you in the face with a 6 lb dildo pretty fast. That has everything to do with my own issues and when I am not medicating it is easier to fly from 1-10 in 2.3 seconds.

He has passion for the plant and the community that is all that matters, all the drama needs to go away and we all need to get back to the good good. I think it is time we start a new thread for DVG that doesn't involve Ken in it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

That's up to you guys if you think we should start a new thread for DVG. I think this one is pretty good even tho it has some stuff about the whole situation between them to its good to know how stuff went down plus these info threads for breeders is gonna have a lil drama. Hell Bodhi and GGG info thread is full of it lol but it also has great info in it to and I believe this one will too once we start focusing more on the gear and not on the beef between them.

If anybody is running any of the new crosses whether it be under the old brand or new please post info. Anybody that has DVG gear and is running it please post some info here. Soon as I get those Grandpas Breaths I'll be posting here for sure. I want the Purple Champagne too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I believe that is what this community is supposed to be about, unfortunately we all have a little pride, ego, and attitude at times and it tends to break apart the beauty. I flip flop from nice as fuck to I wanna beat you in the face with a 6 lb dildo pretty fast. That has everything to do with my own issues and when I am not medicating it is easier to fly from 1-10 in 2.3 seconds.
> 
> He has passion for the plant and the community that is all that matters, all the drama needs to go away and we all need to get back to the good good. I think it is time we start a new thread for DVG that doesn't involve Ken in it.


Agreed mate, sometimes pride etc does get in the way, as long as we can recognise it and move past, it's all good and roses


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 19, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

I just want to see pics of plants being grown.......

These threads always bring out the 2 face birds


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2015)

Show some compassion, man. He says he has "issues".


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ak 4 mod


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Ak 4 mod


Not sure if its a democracy around here, but I would vote for James to be a mod too.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

Ok folks just finished reading pg. #1 from feb, I'm pacing myself. I see nw-gdp rep needed a respite as well. He'll be back. 


bigworm6969 said:


> hold up I thought ken just changed names are u saying that dvg is not ken and is one of his breeders that branched out





King Arthur said:


> That is a good question you pose there bigworm and I think that was my worry. *But I guess it doesn't matter who makes the beans as long as it becomes some fire buds *.





King Arthur said:


> I would think it will enhance his creativity and he probably had to pay some kind of royalties for using kens branding so imo if he is doing the work he deserves the money!


I like your idea about the royalties, not everyone would see it that way.

So part of my personal interest in these genetics are that I've made a few of my own crosses with a prolific original Kens GDP male, the amt. of pollen from that horse was ridiculous. I haven't begun to work thru them hardly at all, but the main cross was S1 green crack x f1 gdp. perhaps that's a similar cross to the candyland. named the cross gonzo and there's some green beef to be found, sweet and sour, stoney donkey colas with color. i gave away about 100- (5) packs as promotional beans at my friends 'club' in Ann Arbor. I'll be germinating more of them soon and possibly go for F2 at @chuck nation.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey guys and gals! rounding the corner on pg. 5 in February when this thread, and these genetics, had momentum.


King Arthur said:


> From the story I heard from Ken's mouth was this mystical fairy tale, it had nothing to do with salmon creek or back crossing of urkle. That is why I am somewhat mocking his story because the one that Ken told me is a straight up fairy tale while I can actually believe that it could what you guys are saying it is now.
> 
> It reminds me of this guy who wrote a book "Three Cups of Tea" He writes a book about his experience climbing the second highest peak in the world K2 in pakistan I believe. Then the story gets weird, he supposedly got lost from his group and stumbled upon this small village, the small village supposedly nurses him back to health and before he leaves the town he promises this girl he would be back to build schools (iknoright, how lucky to be in the middle of nowhere and find paradise). He also goes on to tell a story about being kidnapped by the taliban and gets a picture of his captors. Funny thing is his "captors" took a picture of him with them but he was holding the Ak 47 not the "captors"
> 
> ...


What impact have the successes of these negative international political campaigns instilled? Machiavellian, but If you aren't putting spin into your story, you aren't successfully marketing to the masses nowadays. lol.



coolkid.02 said:


> ^^^this is correct...
> NWGDP_REP is the breeder behind DVG. He worked for ken and his crew but after their "breeders" left he took over. Then NWGDP_REP saw shady breeding practices at Ken's place this summer and decided to strike it on his own... The new crosses are his creations, but not the old ones.





akhiymjames said:


> This sounds like more of what I was hearing but you never really know what's going on fareal. But this would sound more accurate too as I've heard many bad things about Ken so it wouldn't surprise me one bit. .......


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

see you just posted as well DV, glad to see you back. I'll give your post the time it deserves only I have to run to the city now. Back later! have a good day all. peace


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2015)

We like the big scoops on rollitup DV

Peace


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Have you run the glue AK ?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 22, 2015)

@dvg you dont have to explain yourself to NO ONE!
that comment you made about ken being a father figure was tmi. 
those are personal. lets keep it that way. only true friends and fam should know that. not trolls. 
just keep up tha good work.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Have you run the glue AK ?


Running it now bro she's in veg. hope to flower her soon but I may just have to put her outside as these temps are insane for flowering lol. Veg plants can take the heat but I don't want my buds getting fried and chances of herms. Since money is tight may wait till after August to flip some plants indoor so by then I can get a couple more tower fans to put in flower tent which should help.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Smoke weed every day AK


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> just keep up tha good work.


whats that? snagging branded genetics while-under-employ, do you mean that work? Or something else? let him represent himself beemo. you just influenced him to delete his post and run away. 

maybe I'll read a few more thread pgs, but this secrecy and negativity bs really has me losing interest in dungeon vault seeds. smells like fish


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> whats that? snagging branded genetics while-under-employ, do you mean that work? Or something else? let him represent himself beemo. you just influenced him to delete his post and run away.
> 
> maybe I'll read a few more thread pgs, but this secrecy and negativity bs really has me losing interest in dungeon vault seeds. smells like fish


Hey, Just so you know, I have been banned twice in the last few days,,, Why?
I dont know. So just so you know, nobody is influencing me to do anything. I also deleted my post cause I have no clue as to who is reading this and i put a little too much info out there for all to see.

I'll offer you my time again man. Anything you want to ask me is fine. Im here to answer questions and try and to explain the situation without saying anything too harmful about you know who.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

ok thanks for the explanation. I'll change my tone. And I really have no idea as to a ban that you mentioned, perhaps use caution in other areas of the forum as to not appear as soliciting, then u shld have no problems.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> whats that? snagging branded genetics while-under-employ, do you mean that work? Or something else?


I made the seeds. In another state away from Ken. With my equipment. I paid all the bills. Ken took over 2000 packs and ran away, and did a cup behind my back. I was never paid for those seeds. After that, I took what stock was left, re-branded and here we are. I hope that explains it a little better. 
If I come across as negative it's only cause I have so much negative thoughts when it come to granddaddy genetics and Ken. Sorry if I've offended you at all, but this is the internet, and people try to get under you skin. Thats all I though you were doing, and still are in a way.

In a previous post you spoke of Ken like he's a God, some cannabis guru with some gifts he has bestowed on us. He has DONE NOTHING but lie, hide behind his handicap, use people, cheat, steal, and get away with EVERYTHING cause he is handicapped, and all the while get praised for something he didn't do. Which is CREATE GDP. According to him, he was gifted the cut. Everyone thinks he/we made it. NOPE.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> ok thanks for the explanation. I'll change my tone. And I really have no idea as to a ban that you mentioned, perhaps use caution in other areas of the forum as to not appear as soliciting, then u shld have no problems.


Thats the weird part...
I havent advertised anything.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

why do u say you were banned? appears your acct is intact?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Hey, Just so you know, I have been banned twice in the last few days,,, Why?
> I dont know. So just so you know, nobody is influencing me to do anything. I also deleted my post cause I have no clue as to who is reading this and i put a little too much info out there for all to see.
> 
> I'll offer you my time again man. Anything you want to ask me is fine. Im here to answer questions and try and to explain the situation without saying anything too harmful about you know who.


Who made candyland?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2015)

[QUOTE="Dungeons_Vault, post: 11772190, member: 900433"this is the internet, and people try to get under you skin. Thats all I though you were doing, and still are in a way.

[/QUOTE]

I think abe had some legit points at first. Those have been raised, and answered. 

Ken still has seeds for sale, as do DVG. Time for abe to make a choice, if he's serious about any of this, imo.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> but this secrecy and negativity bs really has me losing interest in dungeon vault seeds. smells like fish


your the only one negative in here. at first you had legit questions. now its becoming ridiculous.
you sound like a reporter. with the 101 questions. 



Dungeons_Vault said:


> Thats the weird part...
> I havent advertised anything.


if mods know your a breeder. they will watch you. they just want the $. 
LOL they kicked JAWS out of thc farmer, because of that.
it doesnt matter if your just answering questions.
so you might want to curb your postings on here.



mr sunshine said:


> Who made candyland?


he answered that a couple pgs ago


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> your the only one negative in here. at first you had legit questions. now its becoming ridiculous.
> you sound like a reporter. with the 101 questions.
> 
> 
> ...


On shit, I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

Yea I could see why someone would have concerns about DVG gear at first but he has def stated the whole story of went down so I don't think there's nothing more to be answered about that situation. Now the only questions that anybody should be asking is about the gear if you have any of it or looking to purchase some.

He has shown us pics of all the crosses and I'm sure would show more and answer about any of them. Has anybody seen pics of any of those new crosses GDP has put out? Or any logs on any of them? If we gonna question anybody's gear Kens gear should def be questioned.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> your the only one negative in here. at first you had legit questions. now its becoming ridiculous.
> you sound like a reporter. with the 101 questions.
> 
> 
> ...


I think its different over at the farm than here as Logic is a money thieving ripoff artist and didn't Jaws have a breeders forum and all? I think they want you to pay for that stuff to be apart of that but RIU don't have that type of sub forums over here for breeders so it would be stupid to ban him for money. Prolly did it cus of the info that he talked about that happened with Ken. Seems like this is a very touchy situation especially over at IC.

I would hate for him to have to stop posting in fear of being banned. Not too many breeders post over here so its good to have one that comes and posts on the regular.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> why do u say you were banned? appears your acct is intact?


I logged in one say ad got the message "you have been banned, for advertisement rates, contact admin"

I logged in next day and Im good, then next day banned again, then next day ban is lifted....

No clue, just trying not to do anything that is frowned upon


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Who made candyland?


Original Candyland was made by the guys from "king klone" and P2P out of San Jose. Ken had lost all the genetics, I brought back a lot and rermade candyland. Since its the same genetics used, but not the original parents I dubbed it V2 (version 2)
The V2 shows WAYYY more cookie phenos and GSC dominant profiles


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

"The Funk"


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

"Kendawg"


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3464897
> "The Funk"


This is what I'm talking bout....

Definitely grabbing some of that funk & grandpas breath


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Original Candyland was made by the guys from "king klone" and P2P out of San Jose. Ken had lost all the genetics, I brought back a lot and rermade candyland. Since its the same genetics used, but not the original parents I dubbed it V2 (version 2)
> The V2 shows WAYYY more cookie phenos and GSC dominant profiles


Yes, my candyland reminds me of cookies .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3464897
> "The Funk"


Can you show some pics of the Grand OG? I got a pack of those and would love to see some of it.

Didn't the Candyland have a different mom? Wasn't it the Bay Platinum Cookies?



mr sunshine said:


> Yes, my candyland reminds me of cookies .


Candyland is a becoming a nice clone only since you cant get it anymore. I'm glad I got a buddy who I can get a cut from. He knows who he is


----------



## taGyo (Jul 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3464900
> "Kendawg"


Any other pics? Been hesitating to buy this strain.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Can you show some pics of the Grand OG? I got a pack of those and would love to see some of it.
> 
> Didn't the Candyland have a different mom? Wasn't it the Bay Platinum Cookies?
> 
> ...


I got you bro.I'm not stingy with anything I have. When I got it I took a trip to frisco. On the way back stopped at harborside in Oakland and picked up gg4 and candyland. . The budtender was extremely persistent on the candyland. Said the guy brings them in every once in a while. Said it was extremely special and hard to get.. He said it's the kinda thing you should snatch up if you're lucky enough to find it..so I bought 2.. He was right its really good. I love it. Glad that guy was so persistent.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Can you show some pics of the Grand OG? I got a pack of those and would love to see some of it.
> 
> Didn't the Candyland have a different mom? Wasn't it the Bay Platinum Cookies?
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, bay platinum cookies/gdp That's what the little stick in the soil said... I think , I had it since last year.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3464900
> "Kendawg"


That's a beautiful bud right there!

Can you share a little more info about this one? Smell, taste, flower time, etc...?


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice pictures Dungeons_Vault

Do you have any information or pictures of black cherry og. I bought a pack off the tude. It was from GDP but it wasn't branded or packaged in GDP type packaging. It's just a plain jewelry bag with one of those round disc seed cases and label.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> it doesnt matter if your just answering questions.
> so you might want to curb your postings on here.


you're suggesting that DV doesn't post any longer, haha. i won't mention how stupid that is, but that certainly isn't helpful advice.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you're suggesting that DV doesn't post any longer, haha. i won't mention how stupid that is, but that certainly isn't helpful advice.


read that again. 
it says CURB your postings. i never said DONT post here anymore. 
get it straight. 
tired of people putting words in my mouth.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I could see why someone would have concerns about DVG gear at first....
> 
> He has shown us pics of all the crosses and I'm sure would show more and answer about any of them. Has anybody seen pics of any of those new crosses GDP has put out? Or any logs on any of them? If we gonna question anybody's gear Kens gear should def be questioned.


Yes, I believe *ALL* breeders practices should be questioned. stands to reason that Ken is at least 6 months, or further, behind due to now obvious circumstances, that is if he locates a new breeder to-help and parent plant material isn't -somehow- lost (?)



Dungeons_Vault said:


> I made the seeds. In another state away from Ken. ...Ken took over 2000 packs and ran away, and did a cup behind my back. I was never paid for those seeds. *After that, I took what stock was left, re-branded *and here we are.





Beemo said:


> you sound like a reporter. with the 101 questions.


 And what's a matter with asking questions? I don't expect you to like my candor or style. Folks I haven't really asked many questions, I'm just long winded and annoying to a few, particularly the glom-on ball huggers. I've spotted several in this thread. Regardless, I already mentioned to nw- gdp rep that i'd adjust my tone so relax.

Does anyone have a link to the page or know precisely which of Kens gdp Co. seed stock was "re-branded"?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> read that again.
> it says CURB your postings. i never said DONT post here anymore.
> get it straight.
> tired of people putting words in my mouth.


It's cool man. just sounded kinda discouraging but i get it now.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 23, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Nice pictures Dungeons_Vault
> 
> Do you have any information or pictures of black cherry og. I bought a pack off the tude. It was from GDP but it wasn't branded or packaged in GDP type packaging. It's just a plain jewelry bag with one of those round disc seed cases and label.
> 
> View attachment 3465030


when did you buy it?
never seen that package b4. that doesnt even look like tudes sticker. 
must be the new package that KEN dropped. IDK. 
just my opinion


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> when did you buy it?
> never seen that package b4. that doesnt even look like tudes sticker.
> must be the new package that KEN dropped. IDK.
> just my opinion


I brought the pack in may. And it's not the tudes sticker. I sent sour patch seeds and the single seed centre an email asking what the breeders packaging was for the black cherry og and they sent photos with the exactly the same packaging I got so it's legit. I was just asking DV if he made that line or if ken did or got someone else to make it


I b


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

Coz there's hardly any info on black cherry og anywhere on the net


----------



## Beemo (Jul 23, 2015)

sour patch sent you a photo? thats cool if they did  
but they dont have black cherry og listed. 

if you got it at the tude. im pretty sure its kens. 
thats my guess. 

im sure dvg will clear it up


----------



## Beemo (Jul 23, 2015)

i just looked at tude description on black cherry og.
tude black cherry???
Black Cherry OG marijuana strain a combination of unknown GDP cross and Kens OG. Black Cherry OG cannabis seeds are suitable both for indoor and out and take 9 to 10 weeks of flowering. The plant will have black leaves, purple buds and show extreme trichome production.
thats new to me.

this is the black cherry og i know.
Ngr had them
Black Cherry OG Regular Marijuana Seeds by Grand Daddy Purple Seeds: The Black Cherry cut, as GDP call it, came to them as a "GSC" clone and was found to be something else. What she did offer was worth keeping and working with. The plant had black leaves, purple buds and extreme trichome production. Grand Daddy Genetics added Kens OG to bring out more funk.
i believe that strain was there before dvg got there, like candyland and phantom cookies.

i would think sourpatch would get his stuff direct from dvg since they're us. thats what keeps throwing me off. sour patch sent you same pics.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> sour patch sent you a photo? thats cool if they did
> but they dont have black cherry og listed.
> 
> if you got it at the tude. im pretty sure its kens.
> ...



Sorry Beemo I ment seedsman.com I asked sour patch about the new gdp packaging its exactly the same as dvg packaging except the piece of card with the brand on it is different. They sent me a photo of the dvg packaging


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

But the black cherry og packaging is still a guess to who's it is. Coz its not branded. Wasn't DV the breeder at GDP. And now's he's broke off to do his own thing. That's why I'm seeing if he's got the inside scoop on them if there his or Kens rightfully. coz it's near impossible to get a hold of Ken.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 23, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Sorry Beemo I ment seedsman.com I asked sour patch about the new gdp packaging its exactly the same as dvg packaging except the piece of card with the brand on it is different. They sent me a photo of the dvg packaging


yeah, if tude and beedsman sent you same photo. then its more than likely its kens. they get it from the same place.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Sorry Beemo I ment seedsman.com I asked sour patch about the new gdp packaging its exactly the same as dvg packaging except the piece of card with the brand on it is different. They sent me a photo of the dvg packaging



This is the photo from sour patch


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

My original GDP pack is the same as the DVG pack


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

Ill be back to answer all the questions that have been brought up...

YES I made black cherry OG


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

What's the prospect doing on this thread abe ?

Peace


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 23, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Ill be back to answer all the questions that have been brought up...
> 
> YES I made black cherry OG



Cheers DV. I can't wait. finally I get to hear what the info is on it from the sorce.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey abe you keep missing the point that is was not GDP stock that got rebranded it was DVGs stock that Ken took and branded as his after he wasn't paid for it he took what was left and put it under his own label.

The crosses that DVG made are Black Cherry OG, Coogies, Candyland V2, Confidential Purp, Flower Child, Grandpa Larry, Kendawg, Kens Grand OG, Phantom Kush, Purple Champagne, The Funk


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Can you show some pics of the Grand OG? I got a pack of those and would love to see some of it.
> Didn't the Candyland have a different mom? Wasn't it the Bay Platinum Cookies?
> Candyland is a becoming a nice clone only since you cant get it anymore. I'm glad I got a buddy who I can get a cut from. He knows who he is


Ill post some soon as I can find them all.


taGyo said:


> Any other pics? Been hesitating to buy this strain.


Why you hesitating? HAHA, it's a nice one man. You will get that stickjy chemmy dankness, and then theres a sweetness that adds just the right amount of "purp" Ill post some more, let me look



st0wandgrow said:


> That's a beautiful bud right there!
> 
> Can you share a little more info about this one? Smell, taste, flower time, etc...?


9-10 weeks, mostly 10 weekers. Smell is gonna range from chem/OG dank, to a mix of both chem/gdp, then there will be more of a creamy/sweet dank that is pronounced from the start.
Plants are bushy and get huge. We tested them outdoors in greenhouses last year and indoor, and they are beautiful.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Nice pictures Dungeons_Vault
> 
> Do you have any information or pictures of black cherry og. I bought a pack off the tude. It was from GDP but it wasn't branded or packaged in GDP type packaging. It's just a plain jewelry bag with one of those round disc seed cases and label.
> View attachment 3465030


Black Cherry OG was one of my creations. I grew out the mom which was labeled as GSC from the jump. I found out it wasnt as I had forum and animal at the same time. SO, this plant was sort of a mystery at that point. It had black leaves, crazy amounts of trichome coverage, and just bag appeal off the chart. It was lacking a smell that I personally found appealing. So, I hit it with my tahoe/gdp male and thats what created black cherry OG. 


abe supercro said:


> Yes, I believe *ALL* breeders practices should be questioned. stands to reason that Ken is at least 6 months, or further, behind due to now obvious circumstances, that is if he locates a new breeder to-help and parent plant material isn't -somehow- lost (?)
> Regardless, I already mentioned to *nw- gdp rep* that i'd adjust my tone so relax.
> Does anyone have a link to the page or know precisely which of Kens gdp Co. seed stock was "re-branded"?


Ken isn't behind in anything...
I made my seeds, released them 4/20/14, and then in July 2014 K** decided to make his own line. Problem is, he did all the breeding outdoors. I have a video of the backyard with plants everywhere. His kids walked around with paintbrushes and just spread pollen wherever. There was a "Kens Kush" "Candyland" and "GDP" male all in the backyard just hanging out, blowing in the wind. I warned him that there would be cross pollination and that there no way of guaranteeing a legitimate F1 cross of two parents. He released them anyway. 

I want to point out something to you also... When I said I "took the remaining stock" and "rebranded"
That was after finding out he screwed me for sure, and after finding out they did the emerald cup behind my back and were selling my seeds there. I kept the remaining packs of MY WORK, that would pay for all my expenses it cost to run a grow room and not produce any herb for 5 months.

I appreciate the fact that we can have a gentlemens conversation now, but do me a favor and refer to me as DVG, or spell it out... DO NOT call me nw gdp rep anymore. Your'e doing that on purpose. I'd appreciate it if you'd stop. 

Here's the list of what I made while working there:
Black Cherry OG
Grandpa Larry
The Funk
Grand OG
Kendawg
Flowerchild
CoOGies
Candyland V2
Purple Champagne
Phantom Kush
Confidential Purp


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok DVG. Everyone has their own breaking point and I can't really conclude anything from your decision since I wasn't there. This whole time I was thinking that you and Ken had collaborated. Just now I'm learning that all these new strains were solely your idea. I knew you grew them, but you're saying they're all your invention. Sure if someone purchases seeds and puts the work in they're the chuckers product. I had just figured that since you were under some type of agreement/understanding w Ken, that he had provided special parent plant material and that the newly developed strains were the intellectual property of Kens gdp co. Perhaps that assumption is wrong, or him not paying negated the agreement, in your eyes.

Did Ken provide any mothers, genetics or input on new strains? Anyways it sure seems shortsighted for Ken to start selling new inventory without compensating you and risk all the future beans, and reputation, for his company. Maybe it's nearly water under the bridge now. Still- I'd stop dragging him through the mud, even if he wronged you it still doesn't look good for your new enterprise. I do think, even though, you put in massive effort, you have still benefitted from years of his-branding and publicity. Plus the hoard of seeds you used to launch your company with were geared towards, and around, kens company name. It all seems less black and white to me than you'd like, more grey really, but I appreciate you taking the time to be open and to break down the custody of the genetics because it was rather confusing.

The 'kendawg' name seems like a passive aggressive jab, a bit too in-his-face for my tastes. Haven't you already gone far enough on his name really? It's like an ode to the past and the break-up. You must gain your own notoriety and stop bashing him. cheers all


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Dungeons_Vault for the info. Sounds like its going to be awesome with parentage like that. Tahoe/GDP male and a mom with just the right amount of mystery to her while still sounding incredible. It's gonna be some dank fire.


----------



## PKHydro (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey DVG, thanks for sticking around and being so straightforward about things. I've read through this thread since it started and just can't remember if you've eplained your current grow setup? 

I'd be interested to know what style of grow your running, and if you know how your strains tend to fair when grown into big trees in a vert bulb setup. Or do they do better in a SOG or Scrog etc?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 25, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault Where can I grab some of your genetics?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I had just figured that since you were under some type of agreement/understanding w Ken, that he had provided special parent plant material and that the newly developed strains were the intellectual property of Kens gdp co. Perhaps that assumption is wrong, or him not paying negated the agreement, in your eyes.
> 
> Did Ken provide any mothers, genetics or input on new strains? Anyways it sure seems shortsighted for Ken to start selling new inventory without compensating you and risk all the future beans, and reputation, for his company. Maybe it's nearly water under the bridge now. Still- I'd stop dragging him through the mud, even if he wronged you it still doesn't look good for your new enterprise. I do think, even though, you put in massive effort, you have still benefitted from years of his-branding and publicity. Plus the hoard of seeds you used to launch your company with were geared towards, and around, kens company name. It all seems less black and white to me than you'd like, more grey really, but I appreciate you taking the time to be open and to break down the custody of the genetics because it was rather confusing.
> 
> The 'kendawg' name seems like a passive aggressive jab, a bit too in-his-face for my tastes. Haven't you already gone far enough on his name really? It's like an ode to the past and the break-up. You must gain your own notoriety and stop bashing him. cheers all


The only agreement we had was I would make the strains in Washington state, and we would be 50/50 partners. At the time of release on 4/20 all the way til December, HE was compensated and given half the sales. I even flew him up on my dime, and paid for his taxi to the event and his hotel. Why was I paying for all his shit? You think Subcool, or any breeder/owner of a company has their helpers pay their way?? I doubt it.
Ken provided ZERO PLANTS, absolutely nothing to my grow, or the breeding project whatsoever. I popped the seeds to find the males I used. I sourced and kept the mothers used in these crosses and they were plants Ken had never used in any of his previous work. I came on cause he knew my skills. He knew how passionate about this plant I was and my knowledge showed him I was capable of selecting and making great strains. I would have to agree that by working with Ken it definitely helped give me credibility and helped me drive sales. I wont deny that. 
The "Kendawg" name was dubbed before I left. It was a creative play on words and Ken was all about it obviously. I stated in a previous post that the only reason i kept the name was to not confuse people any more. If "Kendawg" suddenly became another name it would just make for more head scratching. I wont be continuing the line though. If I choose to keep that strain alive, I will make sure its known that the name is changing


----------



## Beemo (Jul 25, 2015)

@abe do you have something against DVG? doing alot of chatting and no buying.
it seems like your asking him the same questions over and over again in a different manner. and must of those questions were asked by other people.
he already said, what he created twice, maybe 3times. and he already explained why ken fucked him multiple times
and he already explained why, he still uses ken's name on some of his packs....
just feels like your waiting to say- AH-HA. your a thief and a liar



Dungeons_Vault said:


> but do me a favor and refer to me as DVG, or spell it out... DO NOT call me nw gdp rep anymore. Your'e doing that on purpose.


LOL...
i think he works for high times mag with these 101 "SERIOUS" questions.

@DVG thanks for the info on black cherry. gsc and animal in it. sounds even better. too bad they're not available.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Hey DVG, thanks for sticking around and being so straightforward about things. I've read through this thread since it started and just can't remember if you've eplained your current grow setup?
> 
> I'd be interested to know what style of grow your running, and if you know how your strains tend to fair when grown into big trees in a vert bulb setup. Or do they do better in a SOG or Scrog etc?


I used to grow as big of a plant as I could fit into a 3 gallon fabric pot. I had 4-5 footers usually in a 3 gal of coco. Botanicare nutes for years now, but am now sponsored by Mills Nutrients (mills pays the bills)
I run a 10k grow on tables. Mostly coco, but pro mix was abundant at my house so ended up with a decent amount of that.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

taGyo said:


> @Dungeons_Vault Where can I grab some of your genetics?


Im not sure if I'm supposed to advertise that, so I will tell you to google a few places...
The are definitely available online and from reputable spots. Good luck!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @DVG thanks for the info on black cherry. gsc and animal in it. sounds even better. too bad they're not available.


Sorry if I confused you...
Its a mystery mom x (tahoe x gdp)


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @abe do you have something against DVG? doing alot of chatting and no buying.
> it seems like your asking him the same questions over and over again in a different manner. and must of those questions were asked by other people.
> he already said, what he created twice, maybe 3times. and he already explained why ken fucked him multiple times
> and he already explained why, he still uses ken's name on some of his packs....
> ...


pissoff yourself beemo. I was somewhat accusatory at the beginning, it's just taken this long for the story to unfold. I'm beginning to take a liking to the guy. When you huggers jump-in it only makes it more difficult for your guy because I can go back and dig up quotes to demonstrate you are biased and not altogether accurate. You think you're protecting your friend but your d.a. is just stirring the pot. I'll let this one slide esse.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't the Candyland have a different mom? Wasn't it the Bay Platinum Cookies?
> Candyland is a becoming a nice clone only since you cant get it anymore. I'm glad I got a buddy who I can get a cut from. He knows who he is


So, here's the breakdown:
Grand OG= Tahoe x GDP
Candyland V2= Platinum Cookies x GDP

Yes, those two shared the same dad. Original Candyland is Platinum Cookies x GDP
The only reason you saw "BAY" was that was the breeders name... Well his nickname anyway... Hence the name BAY11


----------



## Beemo (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> pissoff yourself beemo. I was somewhat accusatory at the beginning, it's just taken this long for the story to unfold. I'm beginning to take a liking to the guy. When you huggers jump-in it only makes it more difficult for your guy because I can go back and dig up quotes to demonstrate you are biased and not altogether accurate. You think you're protecting your friend but your d.a. is just stirring the pot. I'll let this one slide esse.


good one. how am i hugging? your questions are becoming annoying.

get it STRAIGHT. i am NOT dvg friend or backing him up or his tester. 

and yes, i still want to here ken side of the story. because there's 2 sides to every story.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> good one. how am i hugging? your questions are becoming annoying.
> get it STRAIGHT. i am NOT dvg friend or backing him up or his tester.
> and yes, i still want to here ken side of the story. because there's 2 sides to every story.


so more information is better than less. it was my questions that helped provide you with much more information, yet you have tried to snipe at me three times. i could care less if you undervalue my questions, you don't seem too bright tbh.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> so more information is better than less. it was my questions that helped provide you with much more information, yet you have tried to snipe at me three times. i could care less if you undervalue my questions, you don't seem too bright tbh.


seem too bright? LOL
is that why you asked the SAME QUESTION thats already been answerd multiple times?


people just read what they want to read.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> So, here's the breakdown:
> Grand OG= Tahoe x GDP
> Candyland V2= Platinum Cookies x GDP
> 
> ...


Whole time I was thinking the Platinum Cookies was crossed with the Bay11 which is why it was called Bay Platinum Cookies. I'm glad your here to explain stuff like that cus I would've never known and kept thinking it was something else.

You gonna make anymore of the V2?


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 25, 2015)

I wouldn't consider myself a friend of DVG yet, although I do hope it progresses there. I am not a tester either, I put my hard earned dollars on the line just like the rest of you.

I have however met Ken and many of his associates that worked in the various GDP collectives in the bay area. One thing always rings true with them and it is the story never sticks. They keep throwing ideas at the wall and when a better one pops up they use that story to pull the wool over people.

I did take a quick stance towards DVG being the more trustworthy and as the party that got fucked over. I have my ups and downs but one thing that always comes through is that in the end I always side with what is right.  Knowledge gives way to changes in beliefs and truths.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Whole time I was thinking the Platinum Cookies was crossed with the Bay11 which is why it was called Bay Platinum Cookies. I'm glad your here to explain stuff like that cus I would've never known and kept thinking it was something else.
> 
> You gonna make anymore of the V2?


Imagine the confusion I faced when I was just the seed rep salesman. SMH

I will make more V2 at some point yes


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a friend of DVG yet, although I do hope it progresses there.


hey buddy, i'll keep yer beans polished and shiny like a waxy apple.


The next question that I'll be discerning is whether Ken and DVG are going to be marketing seeds with the same exact names. That's plain screwy, so I hope not.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hey buddy, i'll keep yer beans polished and shiny like a waxy apple.
> 
> 
> The next question that I'll be discerning is whether Ken and DVG are going to be marketing seeds with the same exact names. That's plain screwy, so I hope not.


Is there a benefit to a bean wax?  I have plenty that are waiting to be popped that could use a polishin! Hahahaha, damn I was about to scoop up some grandpas breath last night with the promo but I wanna dig myself outta the hole first . Damn seed junky I am its so hard not to buy them it gives me the shakes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Is there a benefit to a bean wax?  I have plenty that are waiting to be popped that could use a polishin! Hahahaha, damn I was about to scoop up some grandpas breath last night with the promo but I wanna dig myself outta the hole first . Damn seed junky I am its so hard not to buy them it gives me the shakes.


Who you telling bro I'm going crazy not being able to buy some with all the beans I want those Granpas Breath and a few others but those Grandpas Breath are at the top of the list on seed wants with a few others


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Who you telling bro I'm going crazy not being able to buy some with all the beans I want those Granpas Breath and a few others but those Grandpas Breath are at the top of the list on seed wants with a few others


Shit I would be willing to split a pack at this point!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Shit I would be willing to split a pack at this point!


Lol hell me too if I could afford it smdh. Money tight for a few weeks. I hate not being able to buy what I want


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol hell me too if I could afford it smdh. Money tight for a few weeks. I hate not being able to buy what I want


Blame it on the rich who are too stingy to pass around a little of that money they won't be able to spend in a lifetime. I will work for it too, no problem there they just need to pay more .


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hey buddy, i'll keep yer beans polished and shiny like a waxy apple.
> 
> 
> The next question that I'll be discerning is whether Ken and DVG are going to be marketing seeds with the same exact names. That's plain screwy, so I hope not.


Well, unfortunately when we decided on names and what strains we were gonna release, we sort of started that snowball. Once I realized he has screwed me, I took all I had left and decided to still release the strains, but under my name.
I know its confusing, I know it sounds screwy on my part even... But just imagine putting all you hard work into making seeds, not growing any buds, and then having your partner rob you. I had to make some money. I wanted the world to know who really made the strains and get credit for my work and accomplishments. 
This is a very difficult situation and it has left more questions than answers for me and you all as well.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> The next question that I'll be discerning is whether Ken and DVG are going to be marketing seeds with the same exact names. That's plain screwy, so I hope not.


Some of the strains are too good to just forget about, so I will more than likely work them and re-release them as f2-f3. I dont know. At this point, I have new strains that Ken doesnt have or have access too and I will be releasing those. I may have to bite the bullet and just let the older strains die.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Yea that might be best to let the older strains go as tbh you don't know if Ken will grow any of those pack he took and work them to keep selling them so if he did it would really fuck things up. I know you would hate to do that cus you really created some very nice crosses so it would be ashame to let them go but you gotta branch away from all that as much as possible


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I may have to bite the bullet and just let the older strains die.


If they rock, and they sell, then keep them. Out of all the comments here, I've only seen the one cat trying to make issue. Put one line in your strain description, and let the buying populace make your decision with their credit card.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2015)

Mainly addressed DV carrying seeds w Kens name, kendawg. Not so savory in the long run, but hella novelty today. imo.

Eventually most, or all, of the earlier strains WILL have a tendency to fade out, with one, or between both breeders. I can see how incredible strains (of the same name) get knocked off and carried by multiple breeders, but it has to be amazeballs. For now, take all those beans and let em compete in thunderdome @Amos Otis

If one or two of the current strains have that off the hook, WoW factor, I want to know which ones. May turn me out, into a customer, afterall. I'm more likely to wait for F2s or F3s. then I'll know those lines have had a full exorcism.

In the meantime, I sorta agree with Amos. K and DV shld ride off each other's marketing and product, like cooperative advertising, while there's still hoopla. Maybe that was kens plan all along, he's so diabolical. Perhaps there's an opportunity for me to purchase some DVG, work the pks and sell F2s to ken wholesale. But no g'dam fronts ken! maybe not, but i heard he was looking for a few new breeders and had selected f1s from somewhere.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Out of all the comments here, I've only seen the one cat trying to make issue.


everybody knows beside him.

i bet he doesnt even buy ANY dvg after 101 questions.
just stroking a salesman.


----------



## althor (Jul 26, 2015)

DVG, do you have anything to do with Bay11? I was real interested in this strain a few years ago but things seemed to kind of go to shit. Is this one of your strains or a strain you plan on working with?


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2015)

GDP F2
smaller original f1 in corked vial.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

althor said:


> DVG, do you have anything to do with Bay11? I was real interested in this strain a few years ago but things seemed to kind of go to shit. Is this one of your strains or a strain you plan on working with?


No, I had no part in that, and that plant altogther has bad energy. Great strain, but it was a reportedly stolen cut from Bodhi (applachia) and he was never happy with me/Ken, no ,atter what I said. I just had to take everything laying down. I wont work GDP, Bay11, or any of HIS strains.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> If one or two of the current strains have that off the hook, WoW factor, I want to know which ones. May turn me out, into a customer, afterall. I'm more likely to wait for F2s or F3s. then I'll know those lines have had a full exorcism.
> 
> In the meantime, I sorta agree with Amos. K and DV shld ride off each other's marketing and product, like cooperative advertising, while there's still hoopla. Maybe that was kens plan all along, he's so diabolical. Perhaps there's an opportunity for me to purchase some DVG, work the pks and sell F2s to ken wholesale. But no g'dam fronts ken! maybe not, but i heard he was looking for a few new breeders and had selected f1s from somewhere.


You need purple champagne and grandpas breath. You should grow everything, but wow factor? GB and champagne all day.
IF Ken finds himself some new breeder, the guy must be completely out of the loop. Kens rep is less than stellar at this point.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> No, I had no part in that, and that plant altogther has bad energy. Great strain, but it was a reportedly stolen cut from Bodhi (applachia) and he was never happy with me/Ken, no ,atter what I said. I just had to take everything laying down. I wont work GDP, Bay11, or any of HIS strains.


Yea I've always heard of the bad energy from that cross. Most say it was just Appy renamed and that's how he wont the cup with it. I feel you or not having to do anything with it. First time I really heard about Bodhi being mad about it but at least you don't have the bad karma coming from that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've always heard of the bad energy from that cross. Most say it was just Appy renamed and that's how he wont the cup with it. I feel you or not having to do anything with it. First time I really heard about Bodhi being mad about it but at least you don't have the bad karma coming from that.


I almost sent a couple of Bay 11 beans to an amigo as 'extras' on a trade.  

On the other hand, as Appalachia is reported to be lost, maybe they have value to Bodhi fans.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I almost sent a couple of Bay 11 beans to an amigo as 'extras' on a trade.
> 
> On the other hand, as Appalachia is reported to be lost, maybe they have value to Bodhi fans.


I had a chance to get some of those beans off midweeksong but they only had singles and I hadn't ordered from them yet so I didn't really trust them and I didn't know how many they had so I never pulled the trigger till. After I brought SSDD from them I tried to go back and get the Bay11 but they were gone. Some new breeder was making crosses with Bay11 cant remember who it is


----------



## taGyo (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone know where you can buy these? I was talking to DV but he went ghost lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Anyone know where you can buy these? I was talking to DV but he went ghost lol.


Buy what bro? Not no Bay11 those are long gone


----------



## taGyo (Jul 27, 2015)

His genetics in general, preferably a place someone has used. I find them around but not on sites I would trust ay first glance lol.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 27, 2015)

check out the natures green remedies section towards the back there is a link to the dank team website, trusted and approved.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've always heard of the bad energy from that cross. Most say it was just Appy renamed and that's how he wont the cup with it. I feel you or not having to do anything with it. First time I really heard about Bodhi being mad about it but at least you don't have the bad karma coming from that.


Zzzzzzz...hunh...what...what's going on?
Shit, did I miss my cue?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Zzzzzzz...hunh...what...what's going on?
> Shit, did I miss my cue?


Lol just talking about that Bay11 lots were saying after it wont the cup it was just Bodhi Appy renamed


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol just talking about that Bay11 lots were saying after it wont the cup it was just Bodhi Appy renamed


Thats EXACTLY what happened. They then crossed it with GDP making "Bay11" and released it.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 28, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Some of the strains are too good to just forget about, so I will more than likely work them and re-release them as f2-f3. I dont know. At this point, I have new strains that Ken doesnt have or have access too and I will be releasing those. I may have to bite the bullet and just let the older strains die.


Hey DV, I do not think you should get rid of them. Look how many companies use the various Chem strains in their crosses. Or more recently all the cookies strains are being crossed to everything. I think Amos is right, mention the lineage and then let your work speak for itself. Breeder skill will show through on worked lines. Also, I had an idea for renaming kendawg if you keep working it. How about Bad Dawg? Shows the chemdawg lineage and a nice little joke at the same time


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 28, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Hey DV, I do not think you should get rid of them. Look how many companies use the various Chem strains in their crosses. Or more recently all the cookies strains are being crossed to everything. I think Amos is right, mention the lineage and then let your work speak for itself. Breeder skill will show through on worked lines. Also, I and an idea for renaming kendawg if you keep working it. How about Bad Dawg? Shows the chemdawg lineage and a nice little joke at the same time


I like Bad Dawg hahahahaha


----------



## Beemo (Jul 28, 2015)

sappfire beans uses bay 11 in their crosses. 

http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/sappfire/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> sappfire beans uses bay 11 in their crosses.
> 
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/sappfire/


That's who it is thanks for putting it out there. Meant to look it up and see but forgot lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> sappfire beans uses bay 11 in their crosses.
> 
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/sappfire/


So then.....Bodhi lost Appalahia, but these guys have it, and are making beans with it? Seems like the mourners should be doing happy dances.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> So then.....Bodhi lost Appalahia, but these guys have it, and are making beans with it? Seems like the mourners should be doing happy dances.


I don't think anyone has lost it.
Or they shouldn't have. The "bay11" clone sold up and down Northern Cali IS the Appy IMO... It's not the cross with GDP I know that. So unless I'm more wildly confused than you guys and am wrong on all levels,
Appalachia = Bay11 cut (King Klone brand)
Bay11 seeds = Appy x GDP


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I don't think anyone has lost it.
> Or they shouldn't have. The "bay11" clone sold up and down Northern Cali IS the Appy IMO... It's not the cross with GDP I know that. So unless I'm more wildly confused than you guys and am wrong on all levels,
> Appalachia = Bay11 cut (King Klone brand)
> Bay11 seeds = Appy x GDP


Thanks for the info. I was referring to the appy male that Bodhi used to make a gazillion strains with, that has been reported as a goner.

As long as you're around, let me hit you up for your opinion - nothing right or wrong, just an opinion:
I've got two original Candyland beans. Ideally one each would be of each sex, and I can make some f2s. But, if both were of one sex, what of the following beans would you pop to make a cross with:

Fat Purple [ hazeman ]
Grape Smuggler [ archive ]
GDP v2
Grandmas Sugar Cookies [ johnston ]

Speaking of Johnston's Genetics - did they have any association w/ you or Ken?


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the info. I was referring to the appy male that Bodhi used to make a gazillion strains with, that has been reported as a goner.
> 
> As long as you're around, let me hit you up for your opinion - nothing right or wrong, just an opinion:
> I've got two original Candyland beans. Ideally one each would be of each sex, and I can make some f2s. But, if both were of one sex, what of the following beans would you pop to make a cross with:
> ...


I know you weren't asking me. But I would cross the candyland to grape smuggler. Then depending on what traits your breeding for you could call it grape land, candy smuggler or grape candy. Just my two cents


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2015)

Well got my beans,but 
I ordered from DVG,so I was expecting two packs of DVG....as long as the funk is the same....I'm happy


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well got my beans,but View attachment 3469632
> I ordered from DVG,so I was expecting two packs of DVG....as long as the funk is the same....I'm happy


I didn't know you ran fems. They look interesting.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I didn't know you ran fems. They look interesting.


Them was the freebies,they do sound good right now.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 30, 2015)

havnt done any research about these new offers from GDP @ the tude...but does anyone know if the candyland on offer right now @ the tude is the real deal or any good?, i dont wanna miss out if its anything like the original


----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> havnt done any research about these new offers from GDP @ the tude...but does anyone know if the candyland on offer right now @ the tude is the real deal or any good?, i dont wanna miss out if its anything like the original


just start this thread from the beginning. thats all the researching you need to do. just about everything is answerd


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 30, 2015)

yes i gu


Beemo said:


> just start this thread from the beginning. thats all the researching you need to do. just about everything is answerd


yes i guess nothin can be trusted from that part of the universe anymore...might try making my own sort of candyland with some original 5yr old reg gdp x platinum huckleberry cookies...ye never know what can happen when that pollen gets chucked


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 30, 2015)

They just had to get those in the other day as those weren't in stock last I checked which was a few days ago. Who knows if they'll be anything like the original Candyland I highly doubt it since the parents were lost and its funny how they are bring back strains that's been outta stock for several years. If anybody grabs them please grow them and show some pics would love to see whats in any of these new crosses. Seems like nobody wants to touch Kens gear with a 10ft pole lol

@genuity I think The Funk pack prolly been in stock since the got them so that's why it doesn't have the DVG packaging. Should still be fire tho and you got some great freebies too. The fem market is really blowing up more than it had been since people can take all the special cuts and cross it with other special cuts. I run them


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yes i gu
> 
> yes i guess nothin can be trusted from that part of the universe anymore...might try making my own sort of candyland with some original 5yr old reg gdp x platinum huckleberry cookies...ye never know what can happen when that pollen gets chucked


Do it up! I've been nothing less than impressed by the creations of some of the RIU members that I've had the privilege of growing. If you're working with a couple good strains/plants then I would guess that the resulting seeds will be nice.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well got my beans,but I ordered from DVG,so I was expecting two packs of DVG....as long as the funk is the same....I'm happy


dont worry. when i posted my dvg packs. it showed the same thing on. (posted again)
it was when they were still together.
i like having the older packs personally, before they make a name for them selves.
its like buying ggg. you prolly bought the first run.

happy hunting


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yes i gu
> 
> yes i guess nothin can be trusted from that part of the universe anymore...might try making my own sort of candyland with some original 5yr old reg gdp x platinum huckleberry cookies...ye never know what can happen when that pollen gets chucked


When good goes in, good comes out, I figure. I've sent out some beans, and a ran a few myself of some back deck pollen chucks from last summer. Lemon Goji, Lemon Chucky, Solos Stash F2, and Solos Stash x Phantom Cookies all produced fine plants and smoke, according to all reports.

I just set some rooted clones out back to make some babies. Will F2 Grape Smuggler, and toss some male Chernobyl dust on a couple different White Cherry clones. I hope to send some resulting "Cherry Limeade" out to some amigos to test later. 

I'll pop the 2 orig Candyland in a few weeks, and hope to get lucky with a boy and girl. No selection, of course, but if a bunch of beans can be made, the magic will surely be in a few of them, at least.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 31, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> When good goes in, good comes out, I figure. I've sent out some beans, and a ran a few myself of some back deck pollen chucks from last summer. Lemon Goji, Lemon Chucky, Solos Stash F2, and Solos Stash x Phantom Cookies all produced fine plants and smoke, according to all reports.
> 
> I just set some rooted clones out back to make some babies. Will F2 Grape Smuggler, and toss some male Chernobyl dust on a couple different White Cherry clones. I hope to send some resulting "Cherry Limeade" out to some amigos to test later.
> 
> I'll pop the 2 orig Candyland in a few weeks, and hope to get lucky with a boy and girl. No selection, of course, but if a bunch of beans can be made, the magic will surely be in a few of them, at least.


exactly, all the hard work in these final beans available from the banks has been done, we only need to choose some proven fire then cross them, for people like me who need more than i can afford & those who just like the pure interest of crossing different types its just a matter of picking 2 or more desirable types & letting pollen do its thing, with outcomes that can sometimes be much more than a person had ever hoped for when certain specific gene types match up for a very unique resulting batch of seeds


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the info. I was referring to the appy male that Bodhi used to make a gazillion strains with, that has been reported as a goner.
> 
> As long as you're around, let me hit you up for your opinion - nothing right or wrong, just an opinion:
> I've got two original Candyland beans. Ideally one each would be of each sex, and I can make some f2s. But, if both were of one sex, what of the following beans would you pop to make a cross with:
> ...


Man, there is a lot of potential out of anything you make with that stuff


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well got my beans,but View attachment 3469632
> I ordered from DVG,so I was expecting two packs of DVG....as long as the funk is the same....I'm happy


Where did you get those?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 1, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> havnt done any research about these new offers from GDP @ the tude...but does anyone know if the candyland on offer right now @ the tude is the real deal or any good?, i dont wanna miss out if its anything like the original


I wouldnt order those. I dont know how he would have more candyland. He cant be trusted anyway.


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Where did you get those?


The dank team

Ordered both from the DVG seeds,and that is what they sent me..


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> The dank team
> 
> Ordered both from the DVG seeds,and that is what they sent me..


aka Natures Green Remedies lol. Yea those were sold under the GDP label for a while until NGR posted that they were being changed to DVG. That was the point of me making this thread only cus thats what I saw on NGR. Then abe was right when he said it was misleading cus it didnt really change DVG just started his own brand of the crosses. I'm sure they're legit never got a bean that wasn't what it was supposed to be


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> aka Natures Green Remedies lol. Yea those were sold under the GDP label for a while until NGR posted that they were being changed to DVG. That was the point of me making this thread only cus thats what I saw on NGR. Then abe was right when he said it was misleading cus it didnt really change DVG just started his own brand of the crosses. I'm sure they're legit never got a bean that wasn't what it was supposed to be


So all that got done was new packs,on the same seeds?
Kind of lame,but Ol well,as long as they are what they are.....(breeding done by DVG) right?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> So all that got done was new packs,on the same seeds?
> Kind of lame,but Ol well,as long as they are what they are.....(breeding done by DVG) right?


Yea they're his strains that Ken took and sold under his banner


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> The dank team
> 
> Ordered both from the DVG seeds,and that is what they sent me..


those are good, dont worry.
anything from them is from me personally and i stand behind. ALL the other sites selling the funk and my other strains through grand daddy genetics are bogus and I could prove it


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I wouldnt order those. I dont know how he would have more candyland. He cant be trusted anyway.


thanks for the advice, ive just come up with a new breeding plan of crossing my 5yr old original GDP with about 8 different platinum & forum cut crosses so theres gotta be something akin to the good candyland come out of it?...cheers for the tip sir


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks for the advice, ive just come up with a new breeding plan of crossing my 5yr old original GDP with about 8 different platinum & forum cut crosses so theres gotta be something akin to the good candyland come out of it?...cheers for the tip sir


If your trying to go a route like this you can use DVG Grandpas Breath which has OGKB Cookies in it so I bet that would be a good one and should bring more GDP into the mix as Grandpa Larry had GDP in it. With all the great cookie crosses out there you should be able to make a nice version for yourself. I know you've seen my Platinum Delights you could use that, SinMints, Space Cake, Fortune Teller, Gawd Dawg, Foo Fighter and the many more good cookie crosses out there its so damn many lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> those are good, dont worry.
> anything from them is from me personally and i stand behind. ALL the other sites selling the funk and my other strains through grand daddy genetics are bogus and I could prove it


Damn thats sucks to hear that the other banks beans are bogus. Was hoping it was real stock that Ken took and sold but it just seems like too many of the banks have those strains in stock and always in stock. Whats all the official place to get DVG gear at. I know them mostly but I want you to let us know what they are so the people here and see straight from DVG mouth where to get legit seeds


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> those are good, dont worry.
> anything from them is from me personally and i stand behind. ALL the other sites selling the funk and my other strains through grand daddy genetics are bogus and I could prove it


Would the attitude have legit stock or there also selling fake gear. Also was the black cherry og for the tude legit.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If your trying to go a route like this you can use DVG Grandpas Breath which has OGKB Cookies in it so I bet that would be a good one and should bring more GDP into the mix as Grandpa Larry had GDP in it. With all the great cookie crosses out there you should be able to make a nice version for yourself. I know you've seen my Platinum Delights you could use that, SinMints, Space Cake, Fortune Teller, Gawd Dawg, Foo Fighter and the many more good cookie crosses out there its so damn many lol


thanks for the tip, i never thought of the DVG grandpas breath so ill ad that to the brood, already got the platinum huckleberry cookies, platinum delightes, nightmare cookies, east coast cookie wreck, animal cookies, the cannaventure cookie mix, cookies & cream, flaming cookies


----------



## bubbahaze (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Would the attitude have legit stock or there also selling fake gear. Also was the black cherry og for the tude legit.
> View attachment 3471495


Why would attitude be to blame if the breeder send them "fake" genetics?


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

bubbahaze said:


> Why would attitude be to blame if the breeder send them "fake" genetics?


BH you got it twisted I wasn't blaming the tude. I was asking Dungeons_Vault who used to breed for GDP why the other seedbanks have bogus stock.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks for the tip, i never thought of the DVG grandpas breath so ill ad that to the brood, already got the platinum huckleberry cookies, platinum delightes, nightmare cookies, east coast cookie wreck, animal cookies, the cannaventure cookie mix, cookies & cream, flaming cookies


@georgio438 you are going to have more cookies than the keebler elves! Love it bro! Did you run the CV cookie mix yet?


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

bubbahaze said:


> Why would attitude be to blame if the breeder send them "fake" genetics?





Bean Busy said:


> BH you got it twisted I wasn't blaming the tude. I was asking Dungeons_Vault who used to breed for GDP why the other seedbanks have bogus stock.


 Attitude is to blame because DVG explained the whole situation, and they were still happy to sell crap beans of mixed genetics as long as they had a GDP package. The bogus stock is from an open pollination that made a bunch of mixed f2s. If you go back a bit in the thread, we all asked about both of these situations and DVG gave explanations.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Attitude is to blame because DVG explained the whole situation, and they were still happy to sell crap beans of mixed genetics as long as they had a GDP package. The bogus stock is from an open pollination that made a bunch of mixed f2s. If you go back a bit in the thread, we all asked about both of these situations and DVG gave explanations.


And if you go back a little further in this thread you'll see DV say that he made the black cherry og. I was just asking again to clarify that it's the packaging he sent the seeds to the tude in.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

A lot of the stuff he made, Ken sent in. Not sure how he could know if iits the stuff he made, or the crap Ken made after he left. That was sort of the point of don't trust attitude.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> And if you go back a little further in this thread you'll see DV say that he made the black cherry og. I was just asking again to clarify that it's the packaging he sent the seeds to the tude in.


im pretty sure thats not dvg gear you got from tude. 
dvg just stated only a couple places has dvg. tude wasnt included


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> those are good, dont worry.
> anything from them is from me personally and i stand behind. ALL the other sites selling the funk and my other strains through grand daddy genetics are bogus and I could prove it


I bought black cherry og from the tude on the 2nd of June 2015 in this packaging. Do you think this is legit Dungeons_Vault.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> A lot of the stuff he made, Ken sent in. Not sure how he could know if iits the stuff he made, or the crap Ken made after he left. That was sort of the point of don't trust attitude.


Most seedbanks don't have the black cherry og for sale. Also DV said he made it. and from what I know there's only been one drop of it at the seedbanks that got it. And I don't think Kens swapping seeds out of packs so there most likely the seeds DV made and Ken probably did send them to the seedbanks that received them. That's all ken does by the sound if things anyway.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

He made them originally. That does not mean Ken did not keep selling beans labeled black cherry og after he ran out of the ones DVG made. So it could be either. The only person who could tell you for sure is Ken, and I doubt he will. Why not just run them and find out? You could have some of the only good black cherry that got released.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> I bought black cherry og from the tude on the 2nd of June 2015 in this packaging. Do you think this is legit Dungeons_Vault.





Bean Busy said:


> Most seedbanks don't have the black cherry og for sale. Also DV said he made it. and from what I know there's only been one drop of it at the seedbanks that got it. And I don't think Kens swapping seeds out of packs so there most likely the seeds DV made and Ken probably did send them to the seedbanks that received them. That's all ken does by the sound if things anyway.


sorry to burst your bubble. i know you want it to be DVG.
dvg separated from ken like in jan maybe late last year.
another red flag. read the description of black cherry og on the tude.
that is not dvg description of blk cherry og

ken got it right on his description.. (unknown)


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> im pretty sure thats not dvg gear you got from tude.
> dvg just stated only a couple places has dvg. tude wasnt included


That's what I'm trying to get at,if he sent ngr/the dank team his beans,why did I get 2 different packs?

Makes no sense to me...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what I'm trying to get at,if he sent ngr/the dank team his beans,why did I get 2 different packs?
> 
> Makes no sense to me...


those were his old packaging. he hated them. he stated that awhile back.
dont worry. YOUR DVG FOR SURE


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> those were his old packaging. he hated them. he stated that awhile back.


So he sent them his DVG packs,and the packs with kens packaging ......I'm so lost.

These was not made at kens place was they?

I'm about to pop these the funk.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> sorry to burst your bubble. i know you want it to be DVG.
> dvg separated from ken like in jan maybe late last year.
> another red flag. read the description of black cherry og on the tude.
> that is not dvg description of blk cherry og
> ...


When do you think the seeds where made 2013 they were probably harvested October last year. Then DV and ken probably had there fall out and the seeds sat around until they where sent to the seedbanks in may just after things started to settle down between the DV and ken.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> So he sent them his DVG packs,and the packs with kens packaging ......I'm so lost.
> 
> These was not made at kens place was they?
> 
> I'm about to pop these the funk.


your making me lost... lol
from what i read. kens never done any work. all the work you see is from dvg.
so when dvg was still partners with ken. they packaged with kens name on it.

sooo you got one of those old ones that I prefer.
i hope that made sense. 
keep us posted on that FUNK


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> your making me lost... lol
> from what i read. kens never done any work. all the work you see is from dvg.
> so when dvg was still partners with ken. they packaged with kens name on it.
> 
> ...


It's all good,the make up of the funk is just bad as,and I want them to be right.....
That pic DVG posted sold me fast..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> When do you think the seeds where made 2013 they were probably harvested October last year. Then DV and ken probably had there fall out and the seeds sat around until they where sent to the seedbanks in may just after things started to settle down between the DV and ken.


when cherry og dropped at the tude. so did everything else. gdp, honeydew?, bay lotus?, cherry og with a different description? 
thats why doubt it. BUT i could be wrong. 
dont worry. DVG will chime in when he see's this.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Black Cherry OG was one of my creations. I grew out the mom which was labeled as GSC from the jump. I found out it wasnt as I had forum and animal at the same time. SO, this plant was sort of a mystery at that point. It had black leaves, crazy amounts of trichome coverage, and just bag appeal off the chart. It was lacking a smell that I personally found appealing. So, I hit it with my tahoe/gdp male and thats what created black cherry OG.
> 
> Ken isn't behind in anything...
> I made my seeds, released them 4/20/14, and then in July 2014 K** decided to make his own line. Problem is, he did all the breeding outdoors. I have a video of the backyard with plants everywhere. His kids walked around with paintbrushes and just spread pollen wherever. There was a "Kens Kush" "Candyland" and "GDP" male all in the backyard just hanging out, blowing in the wind. I warned him that there would be cross pollination and that there no way of guaranteeing a legitimate F1 cross of two parents. He released them anyway.
> ...


The strains ken let cross pollinate in his backyard are mentioned above. The strains DVG made are also mentioned above. I'm pretty sure my black cherry og seeds from the tude in the unbranded packaging where made by DVG and are legit. I could be wrong, but the only person in this thread that truly knows is DVG.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> when cherry og dropped at the tude. so did everything else. gdp, honeydew?, bay lotus?, cherry og with a different description?
> thats why doubt it. BUT i could be wrong.
> dont worry. DVG will chime in when he see's this.


Black cherry og dropped on the 2nd of june 2015 at the tude I know that for a fact coz I had clicked the notify me when back in stock button. It sends an email the second it drops. Also that was the first black cherry og drop on the tude. The other new strains from GDP from the tude dropped in like February this year.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> The strains ken let cross pollinate in his backyard are mentioned above. The strains DVG made are also mentioned above. I'm pretty sure my black cherry og seeds from the tude in the unbranded packaging where made by DVG and are legit. I could be wrong, but the only person in this thread that truly knows is DVG.


How is DVG supposed to know if Ken sent legit seeds months after he left? If DVG tells you they might not be his are you going to return them? If not, you might as well just grow them out and hope you got what you wanted.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld take a breath dude. Im asking DVG if thats the packaging he last seen the black cherry og in. If the seeds look sort of similar in the photo I posted to black cherry og seeds he remembers working with. And no I'm not going to return them. Have you ever returned seeds.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 2, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks for the advice, ive just come up with a new breeding plan of crossing my 5yr old original GDP with about 8 different platinum & forum cut crosses so theres gotta be something akin to the good candyland come out of it?...cheers for the tip sir


Well thats not really how it works. We took a solid Platinum Cookie clone that had proven itself time and again to be some killer herb, and hit that with GDP. First time produced great plants, but the new version, I believe shows way more cookie dominance in the line. Sure, if you take a cookie plant and hit it with GDP youre gonna have some good herb, but theres no telling what the other parents in the cross are gonna produce. What genes are gonna really show themselves?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn thats sucks to hear that the other banks beans are bogus. Was hoping it was real stock that Ken took and sold but it just seems like too many of the banks have those strains in stock and always in stock. Whats all the official place to get DVG gear at. I know them mostly but I want you to let us know what they are so the people here and see straight from DVG mouth where to get legit seeds


OH dont get me wrong... HE HAD legit stock from me. I have the EXACT NUMBERS of what he took still. If my math is right, he would have sold out long ago. There are far too many banks claiming to have those, and it would mean they only purchased a small amount each. Who knows, but I think Ken is on a smear campaign now, and that's fine... He doesnt have any of the new strains and I will be releasing them to chosen banks, not some wholesaler where I have no clue where my stock goes.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Would the attitude have legit stock or there also selling fake gear. Also was the black cherry og for the tude legit.
> View attachment 3471495


Attitude was probably one of the first to get the stolen beans and I would say they are more than likely legit. Ken didnt have packaging, and so he sent them out just like that, in the clam style plastic containers I packed them in.



georgio838 said:


> thanks for the tip, i never thought of the DVG grandpas breath so ill ad that to the brood, already got the platinum huckleberry cookies, platinum delightes, nightmare cookies, east coast cookie wreck, animal cookies, the cannaventure cookie mix, cookies & cream, flaming cookies


So, back to your first question, and my last post... IF you want cookies, and something even remotely close to Candyland, you need a VERY cookie dominant mom. So out of the above list, Platinum Delights from SCS, Animal Cookies (from seed?), and Flaming Cookies would be what I go to first. 



hayrolld said:


> Attitude is to blame because DVG explained the whole situation, and they were still happy to sell crap beans of mixed genetics as long as they had a GDP package. The bogus stock is from an open pollination that made a bunch of mixed f2s. If you go back a bit in the thread, we all asked about both of these situations and DVG gave explanations.


E X A C T L Y
I hit up multiple banks and warned them. Ken was taking money before he even sent out seeds and then playing dumb when asked about it.
Attitude said Ken has a great reputation, and they couldn't just take my word for it. They said they dont participate in drama... No problem, they would just rather sell bullshit seeds and make money.

Just so there's no confusion, I really don't know for sure who has what. In utter desperation Ken got rid of everything and he did it quick. Seedsman got stock too and then who knows where it all went from there.
I will say that was almost a year ago and I would assume most have been sold. If you don't get your seeds through me, or a trusted source that has been mentioned previously, then you can't be certain you're getting what you paid for.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> A lot of the stuff he made, Ken sent in. Not sure how he could know if iits the stuff he made, or the crap Ken made after he left. That was sort of the point of don't trust attitude.


I have to agree with that. It's been a year and attitude MOVES seeds.



Beemo said:


> im pretty sure thats not dvg gear you got from tude.
> dvg just stated only a couple places has dvg. tude wasnt included


I already answered this above, but then made another point ^ so just to be clear, I HAVE NO CLUE if those are legit, but they are in the same packaging I gave to Ken. Attitude added the bag and label.
But to the point of me not stating who has DVG... Attitude DID have my original creations. A YEAR AGO... Do they still? Who knows, and they would be labeled under grand daddy genetics.



hayrolld said:


> He made them originally. That does not mean Ken did not keep selling beans labeled black cherry og after he ran out of the ones DVG made. So it could be either. The only person who could tell you for sure is Ken, and I doubt he will. Why not just run them and find out? You could have some of the only good black cherry that got released.


You would be one if few people growing it. I have seen some fire come from it though
 



Beemo said:


> sorry to burst your bubble. i know you want it to be DVG.
> dvg separated from ken like in jan maybe late last year.
> another red flag. read the description of black cherry og on the tude.
> that is not dvg description of blk cherry og
> ...


I separated from him in December, and I wrote that description... I have always said it was an Unknown x Kens OG aka Tahoe x GDP
Here's my original description from my email:
"BLACK CHERRY OG"
The Black Cherry cut as I call it, came to us as a "GSC" clone and was found to not be. What she did offer was worth keeping and working with. The plant had black leaves, purple buds and extreme trich production. We added Kens OG to bring out more funk.
Lineage: (Unknown GDP cross) x Kens OG
Flowering: 9-10 weeks
Yield: Low-Medium

here's attitudes:
Black Cherry OG marijuana strain a combination of unknown GDP cross and Kens OG. Black Cherry OG cannabis seeds are suitable both for indoor and out and take 9 to 10 weeks of flowering. The plant will have black leaves, purple buds and show extreme trichome production. 
Genetics: (Unknown GDP cross) x Kens OG 
Grows: Indoors / Outdoors 
Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks 
Yield: Low-Medium

Their full of shit though, cause they are using pics of other plants for Ken. They put a pic of "Phantom" aka "Pink Champagne" up for Coogies, and I just had someone tell me they used his pic of a rare dankness plant as one of Kens strains as well. If you cant even provide pics of the strains you're trying to sell, its hard to trust.



genuity said:


> That's what I'm trying to get at,if he sent ngr/the dank team his beans,why did I get 2 different packs?
> 
> Makes no sense to me...


The only reason that is is because I dealt with them before the thievery took place. They had been buying my stock and once the BS went down, they still had stuff left with old packaging.


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks DVG....I can see clear now.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

you should go ahead and change the names like the funk, candyland v2, phantom, and all the old names. 
people are getting confused if they have the real FUNK. its everywhere, mws, tude, beeds, etc.
its like ggg joseph, aka, joseph og, ny og kush, underdawg. 
we know its underdawg, but we like to call it joseph.
so if you changed the funk to "stank". we would understand.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

i


Dungeons_Vault said:


> I have to agree with that. It's been a year and attitude MOVES seeds.
> 
> 
> I already answered this above, but then made another point ^ so just to be clear, I HAVE NO CLUE if those are legit, but they are in the same packaging I gave to Ken. Attitude added the bag and label.
> ...


 reckon 1 mths cash flow from the tude would set me up for life..just guessing probably a million +?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> @georgio438 you are going to have more cookies than the keebler elves! Love it bro! Did you run the CV cookie mix yet?


thanks, ive never ran any of those before, only read about them here and elsewhere, i like to do big crossups because it basically wipes out one season just doing that, then i got enough for yrs to come without breeding every few years, lots of casualties where i am outdoors here & possibly end up going through a 100+ seeds in a season


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> hayrolld take a breath dude. Im asking DVG if thats the packaging he last seen the black cherry og in. If the seeds look sort of similar in the photo I posted to black cherry og seeds he remembers working with. And no I'm not going to return them. Have you ever returned seeds.


Hey brother, I know you think I was getting down on you but that was not my point. All of us have had bad experiences with seedbanks. Since you already have those, why not just run them? Even if you got some random mix from ken, they are from good genetics. One good female, even if its not black cherry, will cover that packs cost.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you should go ahead and change the names like the funk, candyland v2, phantom, and all the old names.
> people are getting confused if they have the real FUNK. its everywhere, mws, tude, beeds, etc.
> its like ggg joseph, aka, joseph og, ny og kush, underdawg.
> we know its underdawg, but we like to call it joseph.
> so if you changed the funk to "stank". we would understand.


Ive already thought about this and have chosen to NOT change the names. If people are confused, then they should ask around or do some research. I have done my part to make it clear. Its up to the consumer to do their homework. I spent a year on those projects and I'm not gonna just sit back and forget what I made. I could easily change all the names, but thats gonna confuse the hell out of everyone too


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Ive already thought about this and have chosen to NOT change the names. If people are confused, then they should ask around or do some research. I have done my part to make it clear. Its up to the consumer to do their homework. I spent a year on those projects and I'm not gonna just sit back and forget what I made. I could easily change all the names, but thats gonna confuse the hell out of everyone too


i bet you get more than a few migraines lately man...it can all be a shitfight sometimes...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Ive already thought about this and have chosen to NOT change the names. If people are confused, then they should ask around or do some research. I have done my part to make it clear. Its up to the consumer to do their homework. I spent a year on those projects and I'm not gonna just sit back and forget what I made. I could easily change all the names, but thats gonna confuse the hell out of everyone too


its all good. your biz. 
i've already done my homework. 
got plenty of your gear. i got ALL but 2

just about everybreeder renames their stuff. 
mr nice black widow. aka white widow. 
loompa's headband aka yeti

just be ready from a yr from now. when peeps grow out the funk or cherry og from the tude/beedsman and looks nothing like your funk or cherry og
im thinkin they wont be happy. 

U got my support if you change the names or not. 
my opinion. distance yourself with anything that has kens name on it. love the name DVG totally different.
i've been waiting for something like the, bilbo series


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> i bet you get more than a few migraines lately man...it can all be a shitfight sometimes...


On the other hand, look how much notoriety DVG has because of the controvery/issues. This thread, for instance. That's the kind of publicity most new fledgling companies would kill for. The confusion won't last long among buyers that are still confused.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 3, 2015)

No such thing as bad publicity right?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its all good. your biz.
> i've already done my homework.
> got plenty of your gear. i got ALL but 2
> 
> ...


You do make great points, and I love the fact that you brought up Mr Nice... Shanti was the breeder and broke away from greehouse seeds. Taking all the original working with him. Very similar situation here, except Shanti is a legend in the game. Something I could only hope to be referred to as someday.

What two are you missing from me?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2015)

stepping stones. ohh goody
grandpas breath, _kdawg_ and american pie all honorable mention.

haven't tried any cookie crosses, phantom cookie haz nice ring.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey guys, just a heads up for everyone interested in getting DVG seeds. Firestax is back online and has a lot of stock: The Funk, E's Grand OG, E's Dawg, and Purple Champagne. There are a ton of other drops coming too that piled up while they were switching banks - join the forum for more info https://www.firestax.com/index.php


----------



## Beemo (Aug 22, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> You do make great points, and I love the fact that you brought up Mr Nice... Shanti was the breeder and broke away from greehouse seeds. Taking all the original working with him. Very similar situation here, except Shanti is a legend in the game. Something I could only hope to be referred to as someday.
> What two are you missing from me?


i agree. very similar. 
just keep up the good work and you will one day. your already half way there...
flowerchild, candyland v2, grandpa breath, kens grand og, purp champ, kens kush, phantom cookies, coogies, scouts honor, and (2) other grandpa testers. 

pic is candyland v1. i cant stop running it.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 22, 2015)

Whaaaat???? There going down the drain then.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

N just got kens gdp... so N has dvg and kens...
let the real confusion begin...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> N just got kens gdp... so N has dvg and kens...
> let the real confusion begin...


Who is "N" and where is our man DVG? 

How about an update dungeon vault!!


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 25, 2015)

maybe DVG is having the biggest migraine in history with all the controversy going on...and chillin out for a few wks/mths...i know i would


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

growers aren't the only ones who love instagram "IG". favorite haunt of the feds too. http://thugbible.com/instagram-drugs-bust/


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> growers aren't the only ones who love instagram "IG". favorite haunt of the feds too. http://thugbible.com/instagram-drugs-bust/


Lol that shit is funny. Those guys must think they are el chapo. And who really post's a menu of illegal drugs to buy via Instagram. Key word for yall, "loose lips sink ships."


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 25, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> maybe DVG is having the biggest migraine in history with all the controversy going on...and chillin out for a few wks/mths...i know i would


I think he said he wants to start fresh with stuff ken does not have. It looks like he has several things going on instagram, hopefully available soon.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> growers aren't the only ones who love instagram "IG". favorite haunt of the feds too. http://thugbible.com/instagram-drugs-bust/


reminds me of SVOC


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> growers aren't the only ones who love instagram "IG". favorite haunt of the feds too. http://thugbible.com/instagram-drugs-bust/


The main reason why I don't have a IG cus the police watch it and Facebook so why would I post anything on there to incriminate myself? I know people in medical states and legal states may have a better chance at getting away with it but no way in hell i'm doing it. Don't need followers or people to know me and love me on social media. Not hating on anyone who uses it or nothing but its just not for me


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2015)

The same folks more than likely watch all these forums also...it's more about who you mess with..

You can only bust yourself,is what I learned growing up.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

dont be a dumbass.
dont sell drugs via the net
dont geo tag photos !
dont advertize ur wares
dont post vids of how to ship clones
dont show boxes of clones u ship
dont show delivery methods
dont ask for shit in threads
dont fuck w/ people who u dont know.
& so much more.

you know they watch these forums.
for sure. i bet most of those dealer on IG treated that shit like a hot corner in the city.

sample, text me at this #, stuff like that.
so stupid.

these dumbasses definitely dont know they got the silk road off the dark web?

even the new versions of dark web sites are watched.

fuck the gov. watched assama bin shithead from space walk around his compound. for months!

if they want you.
the feds will have u.

stay low, play low.
over here sitck to a few people.
and pray el penguino keeps the site secure.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 26, 2015)

I look at NGR today and realize that they took DVG off and put Kens back up...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I look at NGR today and realize that they took DVG off and put Kens back up...


I just noticed that too I was just looking saying its gonna be confusion selling same strains two different breeders but DVG is gone. Don't know whats going on but looks like Ken may have told his side of the story. Guess I'll have to get DVG elsewhere


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I just noticed that too I was just looking saying its gonna be confusion selling same strains two different breeders but DVG is gone. Don't know whats going on but looks like Ken may have told his side of the story. Guess I'll have to get DVG elsewhere



Got tricked by the euro, thought they were way cheaper through this place lol....

http://www.firestax.com/index.php/dungeons-vault-genetics


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I look at NGR today and realize that they took DVG off and put Kens back up...


I wonder what for?


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I wonder what for?


It is a brand new lineup on there, looks like Ken over rode DVG. Lots of interesting mixes but questionable I suppose.

Before I would even consider purchasing a product, (not that I would, morally I wouldn't ) I would have to see some kind of test grows? Forum finishes or something, that whole new lineup sounds like a lot to have grown out and tested properly.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Got tricked by the euro, thought they were way cheaper through this place lol....
> 
> http://www.firestax.com/index.php/dungeons-vault-genetics


Good news about Firestax is American seed companies ship from within the US. Shipping cost $5 instead of $28, no worrying about green tape, and my order got here quick.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

bay11 & such, i cant buy kens seeds.

like some of dvg crosses though.
i saw that 404 page too, was like what happened?
thought immediately about conflicts of interest like james noted.

side of a story?
lol. ken's a liar as it is.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 26, 2015)

Definitely is odd that NGR picked up Ken then dropped Dungeon Vault. I did notice that the strains DVG was offering are listed under Ken now, makes me wonder what packaging they come in.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 26, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Good news about Firestax is American seed companies ship from within the US. Shipping cost $5 instead of $28, no worrying about green tape, and my order got here quick.


Didn't realize firestax was us based it is euro default so I assumed somewhere else. Thanks for the info, I heard they have really good freebies.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Good news about Firestax is American seed companies ship from within the US. Shipping cost $5 instead of $28, no worrying about green tape, and my order got here quick.


there both.. they have stock here and over the pond...
my luck,, my stock is over the pond... been waitn a couple weeks now...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Definitely is odd that NGR picked up Ken then dropped Dungeon Vault. I did notice that the strains DVG was offering are listed under Ken now, makes me wonder what packaging they come in.


N didnt drop dvg.. well see how they get along... 
i've just heard kens side... no comment.. all i can say is, there are two sides to every story, the truth lies somewhere in between
doesnt mean i give ken thumbs up tho...


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> bay11 & such, i cant buy kens seeds.
> 
> like some of dvg crosses though.
> i saw that 404 page too, was like what happened?
> ...


Yea, I had both Bay 11 and Ken's Kush take a sh#t before germination. I have a pack of Ken's GDP, and as much as I luv the strain, I don't have much hope for the beans after the others flopped. They remain in the vault for now. ATB!


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Didn't realize firestax was us based it is euro default so I assumed somewhere else. Thanks for the info, I heard they have really good freebies.


They are based in the UK, but American seed companies are shipped from here instead of sending them back and forth to the UK. The freebies and service are both great.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> N didnt drop dvg.. well see how they get along...
> i've just heard kens side... no comment.. all i can say is, there are two sides to every story, the truth lies somewhere in between
> doesnt mean i give ken thumbs up tho...


If they didn't drop DVG why does it say "Page Not Found" lol.. and his name deleted off the roster.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2015)

Ken went to the michigan cannabis cup. Bet if I asked him about the full story he'd of declared that @Dungeons_Vault doesn't really exist and it was all a publicity stunt. I'd don't see DV any longer, do you? 

DVG you there...? see guys


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ken went to the michigan cannabis cup. Bet if I asked him about the full story he'd of declared that @Dungeons_Vault doesn't really exist and it was all a publicity stunt. I'd don't see DV any longer, do you?
> 
> DVG you there...? see guys


Jokes on me LOL


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Definitely is odd that NGR picked up Ken then dropped Dungeon Vault. I did notice that the strains DVG was offering are listed under Ken now, makes me wonder what packaging they come in.


More than likely both,like I got.....me personally,I think they both on bullshit.

Ima grow the seeds I got though.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 27, 2015)

Too many bad vibes


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

this is all turning into some sort of marvel comic adventure?....what next?...arjan pisses off his fems & goes all regulars?...


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> More than likely both,like I got.....me personally,I think they both on bullshit.
> 
> Ima grow the seeds I got though.


me too with my original GDP from the very first batch...hehehe...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If they didn't drop DVG why does it say "Page Not Found" lol.. and his name deleted off the roster.


maybe N just changed N's mind... idk... i dont chat with N 24/7

as @abe supercro mention,,, Ken was at the event... ken doesnt do forums and i see WHY.....


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tag @Beemo that was very informative and amusing.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> maybe N just changed N's mind... idk... i dont chat with N 24/7
> 
> as @abe supercro mention,,, Ken was at the event... ken doesnt do forums and i see WHY.....


Cause too many people have actually met that crippled goon, if you believe his lies you are even dumber than the sheep who think camel riders blew up the trade center.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> You do make great points, and I love the fact that you brought up Mr Nice... Shanti was the breeder and broke away from greehouse seeds. Taking all the original working with him. Very similar situation here, except Shanti is a legend in the game. Something I could only hope to be referred to as someday.
> 
> What two are you missing from me?


It's rather modest comparing yourself to Shanti. At least look out for us little guys when ya make it big DV, try'n stick around and maintain a thread made specifically for the promotion of your company. I noticed some of kens new strains are so good they speak for themselves. Is the _grandpas breath_ 2.0 that good?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It's rather modest comparing yourself to Shanti. At least look out for us little guys when ya make it big DV, try'n stick around and maintain a thread specifically for the promotion of your company. I noticed some of kens new strains are so good they speak for themselves. Is the _grandpas breath_ 2.0 that good?


now your back to bashing dvg again??? why dont you be useful and show pictures instead of going around with accusations.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> you are even dumber than the sheep who think camel riders blew up the trade center.


That's not how it happened? 

OK....how did it really happen?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

*you're right @Beemo, i'm useless. 

I should have never called DVG an assassin, I had no right to do that.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now your back to bashing dvg again??? why dont you be useful and show pictures instead of going around with accusations.


With all due respect, I stand by initially calling you a bit of a dumfuk. What's wrong with instigating a breeder, w a big head, to come back on forum. He bashed the shit out of Ken, so I'll do as I please. Feel free to criticize me, you hypocritical whore.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

how many breeders have ken gone?? thru 4 that we know of.. ALL of them has said NOTHING good about KEN
so even tho N said good stuff about ken...
im leaning towards the kens old breeders story....
you figure out which bull shit you want to believe...

all your doing @abe supercro is trying to start shit again

EDIT: so even tho N said good stuff about Ken... 
thats because N is selling ken stuff. of course N will say good stuff about him.. but only time will tell...
and kens last breeder dvg... grew nothing but fire... so keep bumping your gums @abe supercro


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> With all due respect, I stand by initially calling you a bit of a dumfuk. What's wrong with instigating a breeder, w a big head, to come back on forum. He bashed the shit out of Ken, so I'll do as I please. Feel free to criticize me, you hypocritical whore.


im sorry, i didnt know you worked for ken and spoke for him


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> how many breeders have ken gone?? thru 4 that we know of.. ALL of them has said NOTHING good about KEN
> so even tho N said good stuff about ken...
> im leaning towards the kens old breeders story....
> you figure out which bull shit you want to believe...
> ...


Ok so ken is shit and DVG is your hero, ball hugger. The amount of tripe that came out of dvg's mouth says plenty about his character as well, but somehow that has flown over your wee head. Comparing himself to Shanti was outrageous. lmfao. 

Just be thankful you don't actually have regulatory mod powers beemo, and I can actually tell you whatever I think.


Beemo said:


> im sorry, i didnt know you worked for ken and spoke for him


Again, stoopid.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ok so ken is shit and DVG is your hero, ball hugger.


because i support both?
really stoopid,, please stfu


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> maybe N just changed N's mind... idk... i dont chat with N 24/7
> 
> as @abe supercro mention,,, Ken was at the event... ken doesnt do forums and i see WHY.....


Next time make yourself clearer when starting with the attitude and maybe I'll let it pass.


Beemo said:


> please stfu


granted.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh, one more thing-


Beemo said:


> because *i support both*





Beemo said:


> how many breeders havken gone?? thru 4 that we know of.. ALL of them has said NOTHING good about KEN


not stoopid?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2015)

Somebody please tell me how Kens new strains are so good when I haven't seen not one journal on any of those new crosses he has at NGR, Attitude and a couple others. At least DVG came here and showed what his seeds could produce. I know Ken doesn't do forums so I have to go with my peers and my peers haven't even touched his gear. Hell I don't even hear nobody talking about them. 3 years ago and people would've been going nuts of GDP new crosses and stuff but its not like that. If I'm wrong and there is info out there on the new stuff please point me in the direction cus I've been dying to see some


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Somebody please tell me how Kens new strains are so good when I haven't seen not one journal on any of those new crosses he has at NGR, Attitude and a couple others. At least DVG came here and showed what his seeds could produce. I know Ken doesn't do forums so I have to go with my peers and my peers haven't even touched his gear. Hell I don't even hear nobody talking about them. 3 years ago and people would've been going nuts of GDP new crosses and stuff but its not like that. If I'm wrong and there is info out there on the new stuff please point me in the direction cus I've been dying to see some


I think the room just went silent


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

At least specifically for the GDP as a building block, seems like methods and interest started to drop off sometime in 2013, similar to what AKJ is saying.

Have no idea what's up with kens new stuff. I think DVG and beemo are only one who grow it. However, I've heard folks go on about the *pre - '13 grandaddy purple. * pre '13, that's the shit.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2015)

Are there any grow journals/smoke reports of DVGs strains?


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Are there any grow journals/smoke reports of DVGs strains?


I did another thread called Dungeon Vault Genetics, you can see plenty of eye candy there of what his strains produce. He posts on instagram more than on forums so check that out if you are super curious.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I did another thread called Dungeon Vault Genetics, you can see plenty of eye candy there of what his strains produce. He posts on instagram more than on forums so check that out if you are super curious.


Yea I've seen the pretty pictures, I'm asking if there is anything from people who have purchased his seeds.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea I've seen the pretty pictures, I'm asking if there is anything from people who have purchased his seeds.


I have grown the grand og and it was amazing, I wished I had cloned it. I have grandpa larry and "ghost town" to pop. I will share my experiences.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Well there ya have it. NOBODY has grown any recent Ken or DVG seeds!







King Arthur said:


> "ghost town"


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2015)

His lips though.........hahaha


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Cause too many people have actually met that crippled goon, if you believe his lies you are even dumber than the sheep who think camel riders blew up the trade center.


i really dont know anything about him but he has the expression of a naughty cat caught with a bird in its mouth...just sorta looks like that


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Well there ya have it. NOBODY has grown any recent Ken or DVG seeds!


!!!!!! +1

Other than I actually have grown it out jack ass and it was great. Only one strain which led me to buy his other strains.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

its official... N no longer carries dvg

and ken never changed to dvg...
the dvg went on its own...


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its official... N no longer carries dvg
> 
> and ken never changed to dvg...
> the dvg went on its own...


So.....dvg is like green point seeds?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> So.....dvg is like green point seeds?


you can say that... they are both relatively small fishes in a big market....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its official... N no longer carries dvg
> 
> and ken never changed to dvg...
> the dvg went on its own...


Yea we knew Ken never changed to DVG that was kinda my fault but that's what I saw on NGR so that's what made me start this thread.



genuity said:


> So.....dvg is like green point seeds?


Was Gu a breeder for somebody else? Yea I would say DVG is somewhat like Greenpoint new kid on the block lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

[QUOTE="King Arthur, post: 11860597, member: 893385"you are even dumber than the sheep who think camel riders blew up the trade center.[/QUOTE]

@King Arthur - That's not how it happened?

I'll bet there's lot of people who don't know what you know - so...how did it happen?


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea we knew Ken never changed to DVG that was kinda my fault but that's what I saw on NGR so that's what made me start this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Was Gu a breeder for somebody else? Yea I would say DVG is somewhat like Greenpoint new kid on the block lol.


Was the genetics dvg's,or kens?

Like I said they are both on bullshit to me...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was Gu a breeder for somebody else?


LOL... i see what you did there.....

some of my organic methods are from GU... real nice guy!


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Was the genetics dvg's,or kens?
> 
> Like I said they are both on bullshit to me...


They both seem shady and there is so much confusion over what's what, I don't understand why people are still throwing their money at them. Its not like you can't find equal or better quality genetics elsewhere, without the bad vibes and confusion.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Was the genetics dvg's,or kens?
> 
> Like I said they are both on bullshit to me...


That's what I want to know was the moms used and the dads used was Kens. DVG said Kens keepers were stolen earlier in this thread so that's what I want to know



Beemo said:


> LOL... i see what you did there.....
> 
> some of my organic methods are from GU... real nice guy!


What I didn't do anything lol I know he used to test for GGG but I was just wondering if he was making crosses for someone else like DVG was doing for Ken


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> .
> 
> DVG said ....................


A lot, and a lot of things. Though lately....not a peep. 

[ Anyone know what _really _happened at the World Trade Center, btw.... ? I sense Arthur wants to keep it to hisself ] ]


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I want to know was the moms used and the dads used was Kens. DVG said Kens keepers were stolen earlier in this thread so that's what I want to know
> What I didn't do anything lol I know he used to test for GGG but I was just wondering if he was making crosses for someone else like DVG was doing for Ken


im sure everything dvg put out was legit.. i mean ken backed him... when they were still buddies... 
so moms and dads are what they are... 
but the new releases... you believe which bs you want to believe...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> im sure everything dvg put out was legit.. i mean ken backed him... when they were still buddies...
> so moms and dads are what they are...
> but the new releases... you believe which bs you want to believe...


Yea but if he used Kens parents to make it then how can DVG say the gear is his when it wasn't created from his keepers? I wasn't saying it wasn't legit I was saying if the parents used where his cus he took rest of the stock and sold it under his banner. Now I can see him being mad about not getting paid to make the crosses but if parents weren't his then he didn't have right to take rest of the stock and sell under new banner causing major confusing which is why this thread got started. New releases from Ken we know nothing about no info out there on them. He has no rep to post or explain anything do they even have a site to explain anything? If I was a breeder I would at least have a site to explain my gear


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

this thing actually is, nothing new in the business.. there are always fallouts.. 
doesnt mean there gear is crap... i will still support both...
like rare dankness and archive.... they really cant stand each other....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> this thing actually is, nothing new in the business.. there are always fallouts..
> doesnt mean there gear is crap... i will still support both...
> like rare dankness and archive.... they really cant stand each other....


So true but the difference is fire has been shown from both we haven't seen anything from the new crosses that's why I'm begging somebody please so something from this new stuff. Hell I would like to even see pics from the breeder something


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> So.....dvg is like green point seeds?


That would put him right up there with GGG


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> So true but the difference is fire has been shown from both we haven't seen anything from the new crosses that's why I'm begging somebody please so something from this new stuff. Hell I would like to even see pics from the breeder something









found the breeder pic at the local jail


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> found the breeder pic at the local jail


That's one big ass cola on his head.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

~GU got his start right here.
i remember his first posts in the seed collector thread.

the all seeing eye is the canna illuminati.

i read some of his descriptions on seed finder... im not sure how GU ever grew out 1000s of seeds either. his cuts. shit... if CO wasnt legal he'd be on here trying to make connex for gear he could never get! you cant just drive to cali and buy clones. not in a legal way.

"Out of thousands of seeds popped, the Alien Stardawg from Green Beanz Seeds stands above the rest. That distinct Alien Tech smell and resin production coupled with the unmistakable potency and effect of the chemdog star-child that is Stardawg"

i know dude to be just like anybody growing out here. sure he tested for b-man & gage. took some real nice photos. that's about it.

if GU made seeds for somebody else in the last 8 years i been on the canna-web... i dont believe it.

imo.
strictly.

& ken... dude dont even make his own seeds.
if he had fallout w/ 4 seed makers its cause he's a fuckwad over $.

the DVG shit is about being spiteful vs. copyright, trade infringement, and legal things like that.
ken's a thief & liar but he aint stupid.
gdp is a trademark.

i should trademark og or the words wifi.
if i do it before u , the intellectual capital is mine.
that's what ken did all in a rush before cali voted on prop215.

its brand positioning & brand control.

GU an old school breeder? just like ken. who can u believe?

i'll never buy his gear or his gear.
ever.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> That's one big ass cola on his head.


watchout dudes strains all foxtail


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

Excuse my absence, but this wasn't MY thread to begin with, and I checked back week after week with no new responses. I do have a life offline and I tend to forget about this and other message boards when IG is where I frequent the most. Someone asked if anyone here has grown my gear? Just cause there arent a ton of journals floating around here doesnt mean people arent growing my gear. Do a quick internet search for my strains and see what pops up. I can and will post more pictures, but i mentioned before that the mods deleted me multiple times and I'm not trying to come across as advertising.
With that said, here I am. I'm once again ready to answer whatever and hopefully explain some things.
Where you at Abe super crop????? I thought we were past the pettiness and drama? You seemed like you had finally taken a seat and listened, and now your bashing me again for what?



BDOGKush said:


> They both seem shady and there is so much confusion over what's what, I don't understand why people are still throwing their money at them. Its not like you can't find equal or better quality genetics elsewhere, without the bad vibes and confusion.


I dont know how I seem shady when i went public and said my side of the story. I have answered all questions directed at me and have never had to back peddle or change my answer/response. I'm an honest person and stand by my story. Ken is desperate and will do anything for money. I don't see how I'm wrong for anything. Ken is known for being shady. I have always had a good reputation online. Only recently with all the confusion have I ridden a slippery slope. I wish I had more than just a video to show, but even that is something people would have to take my word on. 



akhiymjames said:


> That's what I want to know was the moms used and the dads used was Kens. DVG said Kens keepers were stolen earlier in this thread so that's what I want to know
> What I didn't do anything lol I know he used to test for GGG but I was just wondering if he was making crosses for someone else like DVG was doing for Ken


I answered this before many times my man... I came on as the breeder... I brought/sourced all the moms/dads used for the past release, which I have listed multiple times. Grand OG, Grandpa Larry, etc. etc...
I had the moms up here in Washington and Ken had always said he trusted my eyes, my opinion, my taste, and knowledge on genetics. I popped multiple packs of seeds of HIS 1st generation GDP, and Kens OG to find males. Those seeds were given to me as payment while working as GrandDaddy Genetics seed rep.
So, without ever leaving the state, or sending anything, I crossed all the new strains with clones/pollen I had. Nothing was Kens and we agreed at that point on a 50/50 partnership.




Beemo said:


> im sure everything dvg put out was legit.. i mean ken backed him... when they were still buddies...
> so moms and dads are what they are...
> but the new releases... you believe which bs you want to believe...


I can agree with that. It's up to the buyer to make a gut decision on who to trust. Ken, who has a horrible reputation and lives off a false celebrity status in the canna community. Anyone who has talked to him one on one that known genetics knows he is full of shit.
I can post picture after picture today and that just what ill do today fellas.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

CANDYLAND V2

Ask yourself one question guys? How did Ken make seeds last summer, harvest them late october, somehow germ test, grow them out, and have THC/CBD TEST RESULTS on his brochures at the December Emerald Cup, but had pics of the same plants I photographed in September on his property??
Does that make sense? I wish I could show you all the stuff from IG


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

THE FUNK


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3488720
> THE FUNK


Honestly bro, why even waste your time here. The people that support you here support you, the rest are just fuckin your chain to get laughs.

Interesting how my favorite mod helps continue the bullshit but that is just how shit rolls on rollitup, down hill. You don't need to tell anyone shit on this forum as it will likely be pissing in the wind. I got my seeds ready to put into the root riots just gotta pick up another bag.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3488720
> THE FUNK


Now,where can I buy the funk,with your DVG packaging ?
So I can feel better about my purchase,I know what you said,but I want them in a DVG pack.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

Clownfish don't back down


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

GRANDPA LARRY


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

THE FUNK


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

GRANDPA LARRY


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

BAD PIC, BUT "COOGIES"


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

THE FUNK


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

SOMETHING KEN DONT HAVE...
PINK CHAMPAGNE X CANDYLAND


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

CANDYLAND V2


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now,where can I buy the funk,with your DVG packaging ?
> So I can feel better about my purchase,I know what you said,but I want them in a DVG pack.


SOURPATCH SEEDS!!!
TELL THEM I SENT YOU PERSONALLY


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now,where can I buy the funk,with your DVG packaging ?
> So I can feel better about my purchase,I know what you said,but I want them in a DVG pack.


I would try Firestax. They only carry DVG, not Ken's stuff. Here is a link to the forum though so you can double-check Firestax.com. The seeds are probably on the American side, so use the chat to ask Kakalak, or tag him on a forum thread. He's online a lot and will answer you quickly.

Edit- was still typing when DVG answered you, guess there are a couple options.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> I would try Firestax. They only carry DVG, not Ken's stuff. Here is a link to the forum though so you can double-check Firestax.com. The seeds are probably on the American side, so use the chat to ask Kakalak, or tag him on a forum thread. He's online a lot and will answer you quickly.


I dont think he ever got new packaging though. He may have done something to change the packaging but im not sure


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey @Dungeons_Vault, as long as you are around at the moment, can you give us an idea when some of these crosses will drop? Specifically wondering about the pink champagne x candyland.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now,where can I buy the funk,with your DVG packaging ?
> So I can feel better about my purchase,I know what you said,but I want them in a DVG pack.


its not just to feel better.

its smart for DVG to re-tool his brand with proper packaging, a thread, customer service, photos, etc.

id never buy anything not in the proper breeders pack. its not one pack every year.
peeps i know buy packs on packs on packs. stash them. buy more.

cant stress it enough stoners aint stupid. u have to be biz minded at certain point.

the funk looks killer.
love that first photo. sexy as hell DVG.

if i used an appy male, a b-man mother, some subby jtr in a cross.... i would give proper credit.
wouldnt you? unless u ken estes.

like dvg notes... how u do so much work, testing, more testing, and designs, photos?
shit, also growing dank for clients, ive been working on ONE tested legit strain for 5 years.
& still giving credit to outlaw genetics. cause his gear was a blessing to me at the time.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmm... what should my next purchase be, grandpas breath, the funk... another round of grand og? The choices.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

think about it.

if ken could come to ur grow lab, blow some pollen inside your room, you making seeds anyway and go head harvest that gear ...dude try and sue you for infringements.

sounds alot like monsanto.
they did similar w/ gmo pollen around spain to small corn farmers.
trying to put out mom/pops to take over a market cause they growing "monsanto corn".

all creeps.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Hey @Dungeons_Vault, as long as you are around at the moment, can you give us an idea when some of these crosses will drop? Specifically wondering about the pink champagne x candyland.


That was a small drop on NGR, and theres enough seeds for me to play with and F2 and so on... 



professor KIND said:


> its not just to feel better.
> 
> its smart for DVG to re-tool his brand with proper packaging, a thread, customer service, photos, etc.
> 
> ...


So are you saying I should give Ken credit? I mean I am very thankful for him giving me the opportunities he did, but he took advantage of me so bad I just have a bd taste from it all.
I'm a guy who loves this trade, and is passionate about it. Not looking to become rich and famous. If I can produce some strains that make people excited to grow, and grow them again, then I am happy and feel accomplished enough. I will never screw people out of their hard earned money just so I can be $100 richer.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

I also want to make a point here...
Abe supercrop quoted me and really took me out of context or misunderstood what I was saying.

Someone mentioned that the situation between Ken and I is a lot like what happened with Arjan and Shanti as well as many other people in this industry. I in NO WAY think I'm anything close to Shanti, be it reputation, skill as a breeder, whatever. I am just a guy who loves this plant and has been into making seeds, growing from seed, and collecting them since I was young.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

right u give credit.
he should give credit.

unless there's a contract indicating u just a "quiet" subcontractor.
and if there is... you fucking up. if there isnt you free to do whatever.
i cant see how ken could prove in court gdp is his proprietary.

im thankful for cut i get, they come with rules... i follow my friends rules.

ur situation is more complicated.
you dont need to defend to me... shit i do my own thing always.

& as far as $ , make that paper.
if u got a bomb product, id like to know about it.

im a lover of strains... espcially if they good & make me feel sexy


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

shanti is a liar too.
dude has faults like everybody.

& he's no fucking saint ...with anything i think is special.

he never created white widow.
& arjan is right to call him a water boy.
who was shanti before greenhouse anyway? nobody.

ingmar created widow... de'shaman seeds (spell). fact.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Hey @Dungeons_Vault, as long as you are around at the moment, can you give us an idea when some of these crosses will drop? Specifically wondering about the pink champagne x candyland.


Send me a pm if you want to find where to get those, I know someone who has a pack I think he said something about maybe needing only half. Not sure who knows...


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Someone asked if anyone here has grown my gear? Just cause there arent a ton of journals floating around here doesnt mean people arent growing my gear. Do a quick internet search for my strains and see what pops up. I can and will post more pictures, but i mentioned before that the mods deleted me multiple times and I'm not trying to come across as advertising.


That was me and the same thing was being said about Kens gear. I've seen all the breeder pictures but nothing from customers. If it matters for Kens gear, it matters for yours.



Dungeons_Vault said:


> I dont know how I seem shady when i went public and said my side of the story. I have answered all questions directed at me and have never had to back peddle or change my answer/response. I'm an honest person and stand by my story. Ken is desperate and will do anything for money. I don't see how I'm wrong for anything. Ken is known for being shady. I have always had a good reputation online. Only recently with all the confusion have I ridden a slippery slope. I wish I had more than just a video to show, but even that is something people would have to take my word on


I find you shady because your marketing is based on creating drama and tearing down a brand to build yourself up. You expect people to take everything you say as the truth without any proof to back it up.

You keep talking about this video evidence of Kens outdoor breeding but again we just have to take your word on that as well.

Instead of distancing yourself from Kens GDP you switch up the brand name, keep the same strain names and tell a story to drive business your way. Hell, people are ordering your gear and getting seeds in GDP packaging. 

Anyone that's not blinded by having their head up your ass would find you and the drama surrounding your seeds shady.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Clownfish don't back down


Guess I'll reply to this FB....

 
So what are you going on about?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> So what are you going on about?


Who knows?

What I do know, is Arthur has yet to explain to the sheep the true World Trade Tower story.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Who knows?
> 
> What I do know, is Arthur has yet to explain to the sheep the true World Trade Tower story.


I been waiting for that answer myself....what ya say k


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> That was me and the same thing was being said about Kens gear. I've seen all the breeder pictures but nothing from customers. If it matters for Kens gear, it matters for yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted pics that I personally grew and then most the others have all been customer grown. Again, I'll ask, does it only matter if people on this site specifically grow/have grown my gear? I have MANY people growing/testing, doing journals elsewhere.

I haven't torn Ken down. He did that to himself. He is a known liar among the community. You must not have read all the drama behind him. 
How should someone go about leaving a company that robbed them? Should I throw away all my seed stock along with not getting paid? I don't think so. From the start, it was well documented that bred the strains in question. I had pics along the way of the process. I did the same with all my new gear as well. 
As far as people ordering my gear and getting it in Grand Daddy packaging...
That only because I had sent in stock to some vendors before parting ways and once they heard about the news, they changed the name of the stock they had. I have since restocked those people, or sent them my new packaging to swap out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> I been waiting for that answer myself....what ya say k


Maybe it was him and 'stache ?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Guess I'll reply to this FB....
> 
> View attachment 3488829
> So what are you going on about?


THATS part of the problem there too...
NGR changes the name to C's grand OG?? Holds onto old stock even after getting replacement packaging... I'm not working with him anymore.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

slap an old lady at random for those ghost pie x animal cookies  LOL.

thedankteam is the shit.
you may have pushed some legal buttons... after ken had a say.
ngr & the rest of us just want good seeds, to the door, fair $ , & zero drama.

id love the tahoe x but man giving my $ to you guys is like a running joke.

just give ken's shit away w/ new gear you made.
that's how you do that, not get me at $100 for 10.
wtf bro we aint stupid stoners. even if that coogies make my dick hard.

so glad i never jumped on the gdp wagon.
ill stay looking after wifi , sfv, and stuff my people want.

you seed makers are all bent.

vivia la chuck nation !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> How should someone go about leaving a company that robbed them? Should I throw away all my seed stock along with not getting paid? I don't think so.


Me neither.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 29, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> slap an old lady at random for those ghost pie x animal cookies  LOL.


I wouldn't...
I know in house genetics and hes a pollen chucker of the n'th degree.
He has released over 25 new strains in the last 6 months and grows out of a tent. You figure that one out. Most of what he releases is fem, but theres no way its all being tested. Looks like he got a taste of the money too.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> THATS part of the problem there too...
> NGR changes the name to C's grand OG?? Holds onto old stock even after getting replacement packaging... I'm not working with him anymore.


That's basically my whole point,I never had an itch to buy kens seeds befor,they did look damn good just never had that itch,then I seen some of the pics you posted,and was like yup,I want....then I got what you see,I'm not tripping,it's one lame poster,trying to talk shit...kangaroo A


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I wouldn't...
> I know in house genetics and hes a pollen chucker of the n'th degree.
> .


Oh, ok........so it's not just bashing Ken - you're the go-to cat on everybody's dirt?

That could be a game changer.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I wouldn't...
> I know in house genetics and hes a pollen chucker of the n'th degree.
> He has released over 25 new strains in the last 6 months and grows out of a tent. You figure that one out. Most of what he releases is fem, but theres no way its all being tested. Looks like he got a taste of the money too.


Here's my advice to you... stick to breeding and leave the mud slinging alone. It comes off bad. Even if Ken is a pos like you claim, you taking every opportunity to rip the guy when he's not here to defend himself makes you look like the ass. Now you're ripping another breeder. Take a page from Bodhi's book and practice some civility. It really sets him apart in an ocean of petty, immature seed makers.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

even b-man released elfsotne whatever & a few other at the tude, never tested... for $70 ish.

im sure b-man is loading up, dusting crop, and selling me beans.
but... he does it with class... & has that knack for finding a good male.

anyway whats a chuck these days?
shit, bro, even rezdog claimed "porsche like" grow facility.

i got a killer lab.
one strain at a time.

but you you'd bang me $100 for a gg#4 x you grew out 1x.

least in-house charging $50.
fuck wifi to you is a paper maker.

to me its sleep meds, great weed for my people, and BOMB trim hash !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Take a page from Bodhi's book


They did. It's called Bay 11.



professor KIND said:


> im sure b-man is loading up, dusting crop, and selling me beans.


The cat releases a gazillion strains a month...lol.....but heads up: that goji qm x snow lotus might be the best overall weed I've ever consumed. The last 30 minutes of posts is evidence.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

right.
now?

im smoking sky lotus :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

finally, if i see a fat grow of the tahoe x you got dvg...

ill be on that. wtf. its only a hundy.
my loyalty is to the HIDz & my grow friends.
thats why its good to give that gdp gear away.

good for your grow soul, its $ but put the past behind u.
i got robbed. nobody cares. shit they'll ban u for a ruckus even if u right.

still got some ~gud friends though


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's basically my whole point,I never had an itch to buy kens seeds befor,they did look damn good just never had that itch,then I seen some of the pics you posted,and was like yup,I want....then I got what you see,I'm not tripping,it's one lame poster,trying to talk shit...kangaroo A


So you like my post pointing out the packaging but then refer to me as a lame poster trying to talk shit? You even said you think this guy is on bullshit. 



genuity said:


> Was the genetics dvg's,or kens?
> 
> Like I said they are both on bullshit to me...


Can you get anymore two faced?


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's basically my whole point,I never had an itch to buy kens seeds befor,they did look damn good just never had that itch,then I seen some of the pics you posted,and was like yup,I want....then I got what you see,I'm not tripping,it's one lame poster,trying to talk shit...kangaroo A


Don't overlook all the other shit talking going around, you already know ill couchlock that ass with a high kangaroo stomp to the amazing silky strider insider.

If there is shit to throw why not toss it.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So you like my post pointing out the packaging but then refer to me as a lame poster trying to talk shit? You even said you think this guy is on bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get anymore two faced?


Glad you called him out on this, he is a fuckin troll always has been but he tries to play it off cause hes a cripple like kendawg.

I mean mentally handicap can still count as a cripple right, Gen jumps dick quick.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here's my advice to you... stick to breeding and leave the mud slinging alone. It comes off bad. Even if Ken is a pos like you claim, you taking every opportunity to rip the guy when he's not here to defend himself makes you look like the ass. Now you're ripping another breeder. Take a page from Bodhi's book and practice some civility. It really sets him apart in an ocean of petty, immature seed makers.


Yeah but stow don't act like Ken can't come and defend himself he is just too much of a pussy to do it, fuckin guy won't return messages on any channel. 

Ken deserves all the rip he gets, any wheelchair humper who preys on folks good hearts to get their mansion built deserves to suck my fat toe after I step in elephant shit.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

My advice, thread closed like it should have been 20 pages ago.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So you like my post pointing out the packaging but then refer to me as a lame poster trying to talk shit? You even said you think this guy is on bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get anymore two faced?


Maybe you should slow down,and read the post....its for the person the reply to it...as in king......back to the schedule program..


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I posted pics that I personally grew and then most the others have all been customer grown. Again, I'll ask, does it only matter if people on this site specifically grow/have grown my gear? I have MANY people growing/testing, doing journals elsewhere.
> 
> I haven't torn Ken down. He did that to himself. He is a known liar among the community. You must not have read all the drama behind him.
> How should someone go about leaving a company that robbed them? Should I throw away all my seed stock along with not getting paid? I don't think so. From the start, it was well documented that bred the strains in question. I had pics along the way of the process. I did the same with all my new gear as well.
> ...


Point me to a site where people are growing your gear, I don't care what site it's on. I just want to see some results from people other than you, I think that is a reasonable thing to ask for and nobody could provide it. 

When you go around spreading rumors about a guy that's not there to defend himself, you are trying to tear them down IMO. I don't expect you to get rid of your work but I also shouldn't have to deal with the confusion of what's actually legit seed stock and follow breeder drama.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Maybe you should slow down,and read the post....its for the person the reply to it...as in king......back to the schedule program..


Well my apologies if it was meant for King but it didn't read that way to me as he hadn't posted in awhile and supports DVG.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

Hahahahaha you guys are all mixed up and shit whats wrong, I am only a couple margaritas deep and you fools already tapped out.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Well my apologies if it was meant for King but it didn't read that way to me as he hadn't posted in awhile and supports DVG.


He has been posting all day,what are you talking about?

His post are right there...if I had something to say to you,I'd say it..


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> He has been posting all day,what are you talking about?
> 
> His post are right there...if I had something to say to you,I'd say it..


His post was four hours before mine asking what strains he should pick up from DVG and telling a guy to PM him if he wanted to know where to get some pink champagne x candyland. I didn't pick up on what the shit talking you're referring to was.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> When you go around spreading rumors about a guy that's not there to defend himself, you are trying to tear them down IMO.


seriously... stop... everybody stop....
just going in circles, and i just went thru that.... 
you see why breeders dont come to forums??? 
if you dont like what they say.... ignore it.. other people would like to hear it without the BULLSHIT...
its up to you if you want to believe it and leave it at that.. just be thankful you got a version of the story...

@BDOGKush you dont think ken is going around bashing on DVG when he not there to defend himself??? 

like Mike Ditka says... Come on, MAN....


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

*" If you want it, you got to learn it, then you got to build it, and then you can earn it " *
*~James Brown~*
*
*


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> His post was four hours before mine asking what strains he should pick up from DVG and telling a guy to PM him if he wanted to know where to get some pink champagne x candyland. I didn't pick up on what the shit talking you're referring to was.


So I'm not supposed to reply to old post?

I'm lost.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2015)

The question still remains @King Arthur...what really happened on 9/11??? Quit holding out on us maaaan lol. 

P.s @Dungeons_Vault that candyland V2.0 looks dank as f*ck


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> *" If you want it, you got to learn it, then you got to build it, and then you can earn it "
> ~James Brown~
> View attachment 3488893*


YOUR a CLOWN
nice disrespecting him like that...
shows your tru age and character..


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> seriously... stop... everybody stop....
> just going in circles, and i just went thru that....
> you see why breeders dont come to forums???
> if you dont like what they say.... ignore it.. other people would like to hear it without the BULLSHIT...
> ...


Nobody should post their opinion because you don't agree with it. We know Beemo, you remind us daily.

Plenty of other people have posted along the same sentiments as mine, DVGs mudslinging is off putting.

Ken may be bashing DVG but I don't see it on multiple public forums so I have to assume he's being the more professional of the two. 



genuity said:


> So I'm not supposed to reply to old post?
> 
> I'm lost.


How are you lost genuity? I didn't pick up on Kings shit talking. If you're going to reply to his old ass post, quote him or be more clear in your posts. You call DVG bullshit, then tell him your not tripping and refer to a shit talker when I was the one criticing DVG. It's not that hard to see why I thought you were referring to me.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Nobody should post their opinion because you don't agree with it. We know Beemo, you remind us daily.
> 
> Plenty of other people have posted along the same sentiments as mine, DVGs mudslinging is off putting.
> 
> ...


Or maybe you should stop ASSUMING things......yeah,that would work better.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Nobody should post their opinion because you don't agree with it. We know Beemo, you remind us daily.
> Plenty of other people have posted along the same sentiments as mine, DVGs mudslinging is off putting.
> Ken may be bashing DVG but I don't see it on multiple public forums so I have to assume he's being the more professional of the two.


actually Ken is.. you just dont know about it... 
shows you what you know... ken doesnt have to be in forums to make his statements public.. 
ken just bashed him at the CUP at a public event... when dvg wasnt there... 
you think you know it all, or your side of the story is the right one...


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> actually Ken is.. you just dont know about it...
> shows you what you know... ken doesnt have to be in forums to make his statements public..
> ken just bashed him at the CUP at a public event... when dvg wasnt there...
> you think you know it all, or your side of the story is the right one...


Show me Ken talking shit on DVG. There must be a video of it.

My side of the story? What are even talking about?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

seriously where do you get your info to talk shit or try to put down a company??? are you friends with ken?
did you here kens side of the story personally??? have you even grow or bought any dvg/ken to be worried about it???


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> nice disrespecting him like that...
> shows your tru age and character..



Or....yours?

*James Brown - wikipedia*


One of Brown's former mistresses recalled in an _GQ_ magazine article on Brown some years after his death that Brown would smoke PCP "until that got hard to find," and cocaine, mixed with tobacco in Kool cigarettes.

*Legal troubles[edit]*
Brown's personal life was marred by several brushes with the law. At the age of 16, he was convicted of theft and served three years in juvenile prison. On July 16, 1978, after performing at the Apollo, Brown was arrested for reportedly failing to turn in records from one of his radio stations after the station was forced to file for bankruptcy.[53][108] Brown was arrested in May 1988 on drug and weapons charges, and again on September 24, 1988, following a high-speed car chase onInterstate 20 near the Georgia-South Carolina state border. He was convicted of carrying an unlicensed pistol and assaulting a police officer, along with various drug-related and driving offenses. Although he was sentenced to six years in prison, he was eventually released on parole on February 27, 1991 after serving two years of his sentence.

In another incident, the police were summoned to Brown's residence on July 3, 2000 after he was accused of charging at an electric company repairman with a steak knife when the repairman visited Brown's house to investigate a complaint about having no lights at the residence.[111]

For the remainder of his life, Brown was repeatedly arrested for domestic violence. Adrienne Rodriguez, his third wife, had him arrested four times between 1987 and 1995 on charges of assault. In January 2004, Brown was arrested in South Carolina on a domestic violence charge after Tomi Rae Hynie accused him of pushing her to the floor during an argument at their home, where she suffered scratches and bruises to her right arm and hip. Later that year in June 2004, Brown pleaded no contest to the domestic violence incident, but served no jail time. Instead, Brown was required to forfeit a US$1,087 bond as punishment.[113]

In January 2005, a woman named Jacque Hollander filed a lawsuit against James Brown, which stemmed from an alleged 1988 rape. When the case was initially heard before a judge in 2002, Hollander's claims against Brown were dismissed by the court as the limitations period for filing the suit had expired. Hollander claimed that stress from the alleged assault later caused her to contract Graves' Disease, a thyroid condition. Hollander claimed that the incident took place in South Carolina while she was employed by Brown as a publicist. Hollander alleged that, during her ride in a van with Brown, Brown pulled over to the side of the road and sexually assaulted her while he threatened her with a shotgun. In her case against Brown, Hollander entered as evidence a DNA sample and a polygraph result, but the evidence was not considered due to the limitations defense.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Or....yours?
> 
> *James Brown - wikipedia*
> 
> ...


WTF does James Brown have to do with this? 
i seriously thought you were better than this.. I was FOOLED...
dont let me list all the crack head white musicians...


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> seriously where do you get your info to talk shit or try to put down a company??? are you friends with ken?
> did you here kens side of the story personally??? have you even grow or bought any dvg/ken to be worried about it???


You're right Beemo, I don't follow this breeder drama like a gossiping school girl so I don't know much about Ken. If you have proof of Ken bashing DVG then provide it for us, how are we supposed to know about something we don't witness? DVGs posts about Ken are all over the Internet, can you show me Kens?

So it's ok for DVG to bash multiple breeders on this thread but I'm bashing him when I express my opinion that the confusion around his strains and his mudslinging is something customers shouldn't have to deal with? Where is your logic?

And yes I've grown Phantom Cookies and GDP. I was very happy with both.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Show me Ken talking shit on DVG. There must be a video of it.


i think thats the quote of the day.. dumb in every way

like a person going to sit there with his or her phone out and record a private conversation...
if somebody did that to me... im thinking "snitch"

and your still not making any sense...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

[QUOTE="Beemo, post: 11864216, member: 902163" I was FOOLED...
.[/QUOTE]

If you want it, you got to learn it.

Then you got to build it, and _then _you can earn it..

I thought you knew this?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

make new gear.
buy 2 dvg get 2 free.
give that shit away.
use it like a promo.
it'll still help the agenda.
it'll still drive sales...

if you got the males use them. make new shit.
me. id axe those studs. ken never get those beans again. 
go another route. u a pro that dont grow llike a hobbit... do it.

hobbit = tent life
wtf i rock tents. half hobbit & proud.

call it the "glam dabbly durple" (gdp) of giveaways.

cause ken got you beat anywhere they sell beans if he goes the legal tangent.
you're like a calling card. he finds ur stuff somewhere, they remove it and sell his.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i think thats the quote of the day.. dumb in every way
> 
> like a person going to sit there with his or her phone out and record a private conversation...
> if somebody did that to me... im thinking "snitch"
> ...


So it was a private conversation now? I thought you said it was a public forum..



Beemo said:


> actually Ken is.. you just dont know about it...
> shows you what you know... ken doesnt have to be in forums to make his statements public..
> ken just bashed him at the CUP at a public event... when dvg wasnt there...
> you think you know it all, or your side of the story is the right one...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> You're right Beemo, I don't follow this breeder drama like a gossiping school girl ...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="Beemo, post: 11864216, member: 902163" I was FOOLED...
> .


If you want it, you got to learn it.
Then you got to build it, and _then _you can earn it..
I thought you knew this? [/QUOTE]







you here that amos?? stow calling get in bed...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So it was a private conversation now? I thought you said it was a public forum..


you are desperate...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you are desperate...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


>


i can really give 2 fucks about your opinion... all your doing is showing your tru colors..


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you are desperate...


You say Ken bashed DVG at the cup in public, then turn around and say it was a private conversation. Was he taking to you?


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

See what you did king?

All you had to do was answer the question.....now you got Amos on a roll....lol


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> You say Ken bashed DVG at the cup in public, then turn around and say it was a private conversation. Was he taking to you?


laughing too hard... who the fuck cares... it will just lead to more shit tossing...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> See what you did king?
> 
> All you had to do was answer the question.....now you got Amos on a roll....lol


i dont find it amusing.. i find it ignorant...


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> laughing too hard... who the fuck cares... it will just lead to more shit tossing...


I'm just asking you to back up your comments. I think a lot of us would like to know Kens side of the story. 

Were you at the Cup where he bashed DVG? Can you give us an idea of what he said?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm just asking you to back up your comments. I think a lot of us would like to know Kens side of the story.
> Were you at the Cup where he bashed DVG? Can you give us an idea of what he said?


you think i would give you info? after your comments towards me? please ignore me...


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i dont find it amusing.. i find it ignorant...


I feel ya,but it's the internet....


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you think i would give you info? after your comments towards me? please ignore me...


My comments towards you? Aww you poor guy, can dish it out but can't take it.

It's pretty clear you don't have any info and are just talking out your ass, again.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> My comments towards you? Aww you poor guy, can dish it out but can't take it.
> It's pretty clear you don't have any info and are just talking out your ass, again.


umm putting words in my mouth again... what have i dished out?? saying its your decision to pick which story you want to believe???
more like all you did was talk shit...

the few peeps here that do know me.
know where i get my info..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2015)

This shit makes me glad I don't live in the US and have to deal with all the petty bullshit in the bean trade. It's a fucking weed for christ's sake, all this he said/ she said is just ridiculous. I feel for DVG, if he got ripped off like he said he did, that's shit, I've been there. In saying this though, I think it's time to let a dead dog lie and move on, be the bigger person and make a GREAT name for yourself, you obviously have some fire in your stables, let the fire tell your story and if all this info about Ken is true, it will bite him in the arse one day, more than likely soon! 
As for all the other shit slinging going on in here, can we please clean out our vaginas and move on, its obvious there is no proof of what was said, can we play nicely so other breeders may feel like they can come on here to share their bud porn and info!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

i've already told a few peeps about the situation. its more of a personal thing. not everybody needs to know....


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> umm putting words in my mouth again... what have i dished out?? saying its your decision to pick which story you want to believe???
> more like all you did was talk shit...
> 
> the few peeps here that do know me.
> know where i get my info..


How am I supposed to choose what story to believe if I only have one side of the story? You act like you have some kind of info none of us have but won't tell us because I some how offended you? Damn you're dense and petty.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm just asking you to back up your comments. I think a lot of us would like to know Kens side of the story.
> 
> Were you at the Cup where he bashed DVG? Can you give us an idea of what he said?


Beemo just wants to pretend that he's got the inside scoop on all the breeders. Makes him feel important.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> more like all you did was talk shit....


Shit? I thought it was ship?


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i've already told a few peeps about the situation. its more of a personal thing. not everybody needs to know....


Everyone needs to hear DVGs side but when it comes to Kens it's personal and not everybody needs to hear it? What a fucking joke.



st0wandgrow said:


> Beemo just wants to pretend that he's got the inside scoop on all the breeders. Makes him feel important.


Same shit he pulls on the GGG thread. Attack, deflect and then play the victim.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> How am I supposed to choose what story to believe if I only have one side of the story?


It's right there in the signature:

*" If you want it, you got to learn it, then you got to build it, and then you can earn it " *
*~James Brown~*

_Can ya dig it?_


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i've already told a few peeps about the situation. its more of a personal thing. not everybody needs to know....


Of course....


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

Like a broken record


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault the only reason I said anything about parents being used again cus I was told Ken said cuts where his but I remembered you said stock was yours so I don't see anything you've done wrong with YOUR gear. There's no need to axe the crosses or give them away because they shouldn't be sold under GDP banner the seed banks have to choose which side they want to represent and if they want to continue to sell DVG gear and give it away in GDP packaging then that's on them. I think you've said all you can say really anymore its more of a person to decide how they feel about this. I agree with some here no need to even speak on Ken anymore its just a bad look. Let your gear do the talking for you cus at least you can come here and show us what the gear looks like haven't seen anything from Kens stuff from anybody. The only way to get away from all this drama is to just put out fire and worry about that. Don't even speak on that situation anymore move on from it you don't want negativity around like that so just keep focusing on making great crosses


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 30, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> How am I supposed to choose what story to believe if I only have one side of the story? You act like you have some kind of info none of us have but won't tell us because I some how offended you? Damn you're dense and petty.


That right there tells me all I need to know...
YOU HAVE NEVER MET KEN. He is handicapped and cannot type. That almost seems worse on my behalf, but he has never been into the internet/social media. He had people (like me at one point) do it all for him. The reason YOU dont see anything is cause he has no story, no leg to lean on. He knows what he did. 
IF he was here and wanted to debate anything whatsoever, I'd destroy him with cold hard facts!! Ken is well known be all the SHEEP as a great guy, a man who CREATED GDP!! That is so far from the truth, and people credit him with breeding gdp as well as being some epic figure in the community like our long lost friend Jack Herer.
Had Ken not chose to be shady and do what he did, I would still work with him. I was left in charge of breeding, social media, and doing cups. Ken was barely there. I could have continued to keep the company above ground and honest. He wanted money and didn't care about anything else. 

Once all these people start growing the new strains out and realizing they're getting nothing like what they ordered, it's gonna be hell for him. Maybe he will survive it just like all the other breeders that have released tons of herms in our gardens and have still continued on with success.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It's right there in the signature:
> 
> *" If you want it, you got to learn it, then you got to build it, and then you can earn it "
> ~James Brown~*
> ...


Is this how you do it? I'm willing to take notes.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Once all these people start growing the new strains out and realizing they're getting nothing like what they ordered, it's gonna be hell for him. Maybe he will survive it just like all the other breeders that have released tons of herms in our gardens and have still continued on with success.


where'd u get ur cut of tahoe ?

u got picks for that cross? plans for tahoe in the future?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 30, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! This is why you're my favorite nephew. I owe you a bottle of scotch and two hookers.


dats my uncle bob!


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious that was a fake wiener. Had Beemo fooled apparently.


Stow... some folks are well above the obesity line and well.. it becomes hard for them to even catch a peek at their own wiener


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 30, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> That right there tells me all I need to know...
> YOU HAVE NEVER MET KEN. He is handicapped and cannot type. That almost seems worse on my behalf, but he has never been into the internet/social media. He had people (like me at one point) do it all for him. The reason YOU dont see anything is cause he has no story, no leg to lean on. He knows what he did.
> IF he was here and wanted to debate anything whatsoever, I'd destroy him with cold hard facts!! Ken is well known be all the SHEEP as a great guy, a man who CREATED GDP!! That is so far from the truth, and people credit him with breeding gdp as well as being some epic figure in the community like our long lost friend Jack Herer.
> Had Ken not chose to be shady and do what he did, I would still work with him. I was left in charge of breeding, social media, and doing cups. Ken was barely there. I could have continued to keep the company above ground and honest. He wanted money and didn't care about anything else.
> ...


I was pretty clear and up front that I do not know Ken or his side of the story. Again I don't follow the bickering in the industry as much as other people on this thread. 

I find it pretty telling that instead of replying to the post I made directly to you, you chose to respond aggressively to a post I made to a troll.

You said people on other forums are posting results they've had with your gear, I asked you to show me those but you completely ignored that. 

You run around forums telling everyone you have this video evidence of Ken outdoor pollinating plants but you won't show it to anyone. That video alone would dispel all doubts. 

You say if Ken wanted to debate you you'd destroy him but the fact is if there was any legal recourse in this industry, it would be you that doesn't have a leg to stand on.

Plenty of other people on this thread were saying along the same things as I am about you, quite a few people liked my post saying there are too many bad vibes around both DVG and Kens GDP. I'm just the only one backing up my words and actions once you show up.



Dungeons_Vault said:


> That right there tells me all I need to know...
> YOU HAVE NEVER MET KEN. *He is handicapped and cannot type. That almost seems worse on my behalf, but he has never been into the internet/social media. * He had people (like me at one point) do it all for him. The reason YOU dont see anything is cause he has no story, no leg to lean on. He knows what he did.


You may want to clarify that part of your post or back off the handicap bashing. We have disabled Vets on this site and some of us care for disabled patients.

No need to respond to my post, I won't be spending my money on any DVG or Kens GDP seeds.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I was pretty clear and up front that I do not know Ken or his side of the story. Again I don't follow the bickering in the industry as much as other people on this thread.
> 
> I find it pretty telling that instead of replying to the post I made directly to you, you chose to respond aggressively to a post I made to a troll.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 31, 2015)

Got a pack of Grandpas Breath F2's From DVG I recently popped. I am interested to see how this little mutant looking one turns out! I will update how these are doing after a while





Edit: The rest look normal


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Got a pack of Grandpas Breath F2's From DVG I recently popped. I am interested to see how this little mutant looking one turns out! I will update how these are doing after a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit bro cant wait to see how these turn out for you. Didn't get a chance to grab any Grandpas Breath before they left but will get some of these for sure soon as I can afford to buy some beans lol. Looks like that maybe an OGKB pheno they always say look for the mutant look phenos for OGKB dom. Keep us updated for sure bro


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Good shit bro cant wait to see how these turn out for you. Didn't get a chance to grab any Grandpas Breath before they left but will get some of these for sure soon as I can afford to buy some beans lol. Looks like that maybe an OGKB pheno they always say look for the mutant look phenos for OGKB dom. Keep us updated for sure bro


Thanks man! Yeah it looks just like all my OGKB looking SinMint F2's when they were seedlings so I suspect it will show some OGKB traits.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Thanks man! Yeah it looks just like all my OGKB looking SinMint F2's when they were seedlings so I suspect it will show some OGKB traits.


Yea I've noticed that SinMints throw OGKB type phenos. I have a really dom OGKB like pheno and one that looks like it but not as dom as the other. Crazy how Forum crosses throw those types of phenos out. I'm hoping the really dom pheno I have is a male cus if it is its gonna be one helluva stud. Haven't seen any phenos like this from anybody so whatever it is male or female it will be kept. Sorry back to DVG


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've noticed that SinMints throw OGKB type phenos. I have a really dom OGKB like pheno and one that looks like it but not as dom as the other. Crazy how Forum crosses throw those types of phenos out. I'm hoping the really dom pheno I have is a male cus if it is its gonna be one helluva stud. Haven't seen any phenos like this from anybody so whatever it is male or female it will be kept. Sorry back to DVG


& when are they ever gonna drop those sinmints again?...im gettin old waiting for them...groan...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> & when are they ever gonna drop those sinmints again?...im gettin old waiting for them...groan...


Bro I don't know lots of people are begging for them and wondering I thought they were gonna be stocked when the last drop happened on NGR but I don't know. I'll keep buzzing around see what I can find out from Sin


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I don't know lots of people are begging for them and wondering I thought they were gonna be stocked when the last drop happened on NGR but I don't know. I'll keep buzzing around see what I can find out from Sin


thanks, imagine when sin does the drop, almost everyone is gonna be snapping them up, if i was sin i would have warehouses/open fields or however he does his programs full with sinmint girls ready to take the pollen, cos im sure he will be able to sell it all, im a bit affraid he may only release fem versions too?, as has happened with very popular strains in the past from other breeders


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks, imagine when sin does the drop, almost everyone is gonna be snapping them up, if i was sin i would have warehouses/open fields or however he does his programs full with sinmint girls ready to take the pollen, cos im sure he will be able to sell it all, im a bit affraid he may only release fem versions too?, as has happened with very popular strains in the past from other breeders


Naw they don't do fems much anymore and only on a couple proven strains like Blue Power and Power Nap so when they do get restocked it will be regs. Back to DVG bro


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Aug 31, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I was pretty clear and up front that I do not know Ken or his side of the story. Again I don't follow the bickering in the industry as much as other people on this thread.
> I find it pretty telling that instead of replying to the post I made directly to you, you chose to respond aggressively to a post I made to a troll.
> You said people on other forums are posting results they've had with your gear, I asked you to show me those but you completely ignored that.
> You run around forums telling everyone you have this video evidence of Ken outdoor pollinating plants but you won't show it to anyone. That video alone would dispel all doubts.
> ...


I responded to what i thought you said to me.
If it was meant for a troll, my apologies.
I didn't say that people on message boards, or forums are necessarily growing my gear. I have no clue as I'm not a member on any site but this. ALL my test grows, and many more are all documented very openly on instagram. I had mentioned to you or someone else to do a google search.
What forums do you see me on bashing ken, or saying this same story? Like I said I don't frequent any, so unless I forgot, or am just drawing a blank, I dont know.
The video shows his backyard and over 300 + plants. It can be posted anytime. I may do it here shortly. All it shows is a backyard full of plants. Thats where he did his breeding and crosses with over 6 different males. All in one backyard. I hear you man, but honestly going with the legal aspect, IF this was a legal thing, he'd be getting sued for breaking a verbal contract.
I was NOT bashing Ken for being handicapped! NOTHING about limited mobility is funny! I was just saying since he cant type, that why he's not here responding. I was saying it almost seems worse on MY PART to talk about him knowing he has to send someone to respond if he chose too.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, don't act like Dungeon was the one bashing the cripple it was me! 

I don't mind having to walk farther for someone to get a closer parking spot or put in a ramp etc etc... nothing wrong with helping others experience everyday life. However when you take advantage of your handicap, lie, and use others to achieve success (we aren't talking employing people we are talking ripping them off) I believe that qualifies anyone as a piece of shit. 

I have no association with any of you other than we are people who come to this forum, I only know one person in real life and luckily he isn't a shit bag lol...


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I don't know lots of people are begging for them and wondering I thought they were gonna be stocked when the last drop happened on NGR but I don't know. I'll keep buzzing around see what I can find out from Sin


Awwww did someone say sinmint cookies.....


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Awwww did someone say sinmint cookies.....


rubbin the salt in rocket


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> rubbin the salt in rocket


Lol just messing with ya. I actually bought that pack of sinmint cookies from midweek song before they was sold out. It was my first time ever using them as I always used the attitude.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Lol just messing with ya. I actually bought that pack of sinmint cookies from midweek song before they was sold out. It was my first time ever using them as I always used the attitude.


hehehe...i knows that....glad to see anyone with em, they are the last purchase for me when they are dropped again, ive got about 8 different cookies in seed packs ready for a big crossup early next year with original GDP male from the first batch released from the attitude 5-6yrs ago, then the next yr it will be female OGs crossed with the best outcome male from the cookie crosses...then the yr after it wil be the purples crossing year, its just wild what we can do now with soo many killer strains afloat, home breeders dream come true...


----------



## Ray black (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> right.
> now?
> 
> im smoking sky lotus :
> View attachment 3488856


Drooling.......... Frosty / shimmering little lady there!!

She looks about two weeks out from chop in that pic


I am getting a heavy fuel like smell from some of my sky lotus', which are in veg right now


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 1, 2015)

3x Pink Champagne x Candyland
3x Grandpa Larry

Put into root riots today, let the weed gods bless me with 100% germination and keeper phenos.

Also put 5 Golden Ticket from Archive in, that is going to be documented though .


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> 3x Pink Champagne x Candyland
> 3x Grandpa Larry
> 
> Put into root riots today, let the weed gods bless me with 100% germination and keeper phenos.


Will be looking forward to updates and some pics every now and then. I believe you will get something nice from them. I keep forgetting I have the Grand OG  those will get ran when I do this OG seed run


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

more cl v.1
cant stop running this. crowd fav.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> more cl v.1
> cant stop running this. crowd fav.


Very similar to the one I grew, I liked her a lot so crossed her with my night cap, got a couple that have just gone into flower last week, can't wait to see what they do


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> more cl v.1
> cant stop running this. crowd fav.


How many seeds did it take to find that pheno?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 9, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> How many seeds did it take to find that pheno?


got it at the tude awhile back... the packs were soldout... so i got what they had left....
3
1 male. 1 green pheno, didnt keep, it was nice and the keeper


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I also want to make a point here...
> Abe supercrop quoted me and really took me out of context or misunderstood what I was saying.
> 
> I am just a guy who loves this plant and has been into making seeds, growing from seed, and collecting them since I was young.





Dungeons_Vault said:


> I'm a guy who loves this trade, and is passionate about it. Not looking to become rich and famous. If I can produce some strains that make people excited to grow, and grow them again, then I am happy and feel accomplished enough.


That's cool DVG, wasn't really going out of my way to give you grief again. maybe I was just stirring the pot a lil to get you over here answering questions again, can't really move any beans w you lazing about couch and hangin at IG all the time. Thanks for the clarification about the shanti comment. I believe you are passionate about what you do and, in turn, you'll be much better than most 'breeders' fudging around trying to make a dollar. Now where can I see a run of this infamous grandpas breath? Is there a 2.0 of this and who stocks it? i don't visit IG


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 9, 2015)

3 ghost towns popped up, 2 of the grandpa larrys were growing upside down so I fixed that and out of 5 seeds of archives golden ticket I have 6 sprouts lol... got myself a double header!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> 3 ghost towns popped up, 2 of the grandpa larrys were growing upside down so I fixed that and out of 5 seeds of archives golden ticket I have 6 sprouts lol... got myself a double header!


Thats dope...
We will have to fix the "ghost town" name as Greenpoint seeds beat me to the punch with their Ghost OG cross called ghost town. He made it first. Enjoy!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Thats dope...
> We will have to fix the "ghost town" name as Greenpoint seeds beat me to the punch with their Ghost OG cross called ghost town. He made it first. Enjoy!


Screw that, keep the name. who the hell is greenpoint seeds anyways, they're certainly no Ken, lol. I'm already working on a cross named Ghost Town as well. According to wiki, here's the true story of the real "Ghost Town", I lived there.

*Oakwood*
The Oakwood portion of Venice, also known as "Ghost Town" and the "Oakwood Pentagon," lies inland from the tourist areas and is one of the few historically African American areas in West Los Angeles; Latinos now constitute the overwhelming majority of the residents. During the age of restrictive covenants that enforced racial segregation, Oakwood was set aside as a settlement area for Black-Americans, who came by the hundreds to Venice to work in the oil fields during the 1930s and 1940s. After the construction of the San Diego Freeway, which passed through predominantly Mexican American and immigrant communities, those groups moved further west and into Oakwood where black residents were already established. White-Americans moved into Oakwood during the 1980s and 1990s and Latinos moved out.

By the end of the 20th century, gentrification had altered Oakwood. Although still a primarily Latino and African-American neighborhood, the neighborhood is in flux. According to _Los Angeles City Beat_, "In Venice, the transformation is... obvious. Homes are fetching sometimes more than $1 million, and homies are being displaced every day." In 2012, an article in the _Los Angeles Times_ predicted that the wine shops, cafes, restaurants and other businesses opening on Rose Avenue—adjacent to Oakwood—would soon lead to the other streets of Venice being transformed into upmarket areas. Xinachtli, a Latino student group from Venice High School and subset of MEChA, refers to Oakwood as one of last beachside communities of color in California. Chicanos, Hispanics, and Latinos of any race or ethnicity make up over 50% of Venice High School's student body.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

When I was there, you couldn't get a cab to even drive anywhere into the vicinity, but Dennis Hopper lived there.

thus the name 'ghost town':

_The Venice Shoreline Crips and the Latino Venice 13 gang, which are under a shaky truce, continue to remain active in Venice. The Venice White Boys, another gang, disappeared decades before the 2000s. By 2002, numbers of gang members in Oakwood were reduced due to gentrification and increased police presence. According to a Los Angeles City Beat article, by 2003, many Los Angeles Westside gang members resettled in the city of Inglewood._


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 12, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Thats dope...
> We will have to fix the "ghost town" name as Greenpoint seeds beat me to the punch with their Ghost OG cross called ghost town. He made it first. Enjoy!


Ghostbusters


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Thats dope...
> We will have to fix the "ghost town" name as Greenpoint seeds beat me to the punch with their Ghost OG cross called ghost town. He made it first. Enjoy!


Names can be fixed!  

only got 1 out of 3 of the grandpas but 3/3 on the strain that shalt not be named just yet!  I am waiting for more root riots so I can pop a couple more grandpas. 

They are just little babies right now but soon i will have something nice to share!


----------



## Beemo (Sep 16, 2015)

nothing beats trimmin and watching da game...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 16, 2015)

50% off at the stax for dvg gear... i wonder if stax is dropping them too?
dvg going out of business already???


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> 50% off at the stax for dvg gear... i wonder if stax is dropping them too?
> dvg going out of business already???


Hahahaha....that would be cray..


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> 50% off at the stax for dvg gear... i wonder if stax is dropping them too?
> dvg going out of business already???


dude needs to rebrand, rename, and adjust.

ken's got his shit legal eagle. branded. etc.
dvg should have known better. his strategy is/was to piss ken off. 

def worked.
now ken is fighting back.

how can anybody carry dvg if ken has the legal biz advantage.

just work new lines.
& give those copy-cat packs away.
if dvg did work for ken... its kens work, brand, etc.

if this was any other product, lawyers would be feasting.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 19, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> dude needs to rebrand, rename, and adjust.
> 
> ken's got his shit legal eagle. branded. etc.
> dvg should have known better. his strategy is/was to piss ken off.
> ...


You are wrong on soooooo many levels. You would just bend over and take it if someone rips you off??

Who said I'm going out of business? HHAHHHHAHAHAHAHAH 
Ken aint got a legal bone to back him, he's WATCHED BY THE FEDS AND HAS AN OPEN CASE AGAINST HIM.

My strategy was to continue doing what I love and not let a disease like Ken stop me. THOSE WERE MY CREATIONS NOT HIS. You just talk out your asshole or what? I feel people like you just like to type shit out, sounding like you have an idea of whats going on. 

Back to firestax reducing the price... Rather than charge what others do who are very popular and well known genetics, I thought it may be smart to lower the price point to sell MORE. Does that make sense to anyone, or is this place just FULL of asumptions?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 19, 2015)

You all are gonna see a ton of my gear everywhere soon. 
12+ new strains dropping soon.
Grand Slam
Palpatine (in time for star wars)
foul mouth 
humble pie
lost soul
swamp thing
purple vapor
brandywine
hot rod
jersey mike
false teeth
grandpas breath F2 v1, v2, v3
citrus farmer

I'm reducing price so my seeds are desirable and affordable. Freebies with EVERY purchase too.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 19, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> You all are gonna see a ton of my gear everywhere soon.
> 12+ new strains dropping soon.
> Grand Slam
> Palpatine (in time for star wars)
> ...


Keep me on the list of people to let know when you drop your beans, I will be saving up some cash for that time!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

thats the way it should be!seeds shouldnt be expensive....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> thats the way it should be!seeds shouldnt be expensive....


I totally agree bro but you know how this game is. I think its one reason why Bodhi kills the game and is so respected. I know and understand what people say about it being an investment and that's true and would make up for it in one run but what about the people who want and need top genetics to be helped in their lives and cant afford $300 pack of beans. It should be that way especially when a lot of these poly hybrids are similar in nature same type crosses so I just cant pay that price unless its for genetics that's not truly out there.

Sounds like some great crosses DVG will be on the lookout for them


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I totally agree bro but you know how this game is. I think its one reason why Bodhi kills the game and is so respected. I know and understand what people say about it being an investment and that's true and would make up for it in one run but what about the people who want and need top genetics to be helped in their lives and cant afford $300 pack of beans. It should be that way especially when a lot of these poly hybrids are similar in nature same type crosses so I just cant pay that price unless its for genetics that's not truly out there.
> 
> Sounds like some great crosses DVG will be on the lookout for them


Hmm say like gage green at ngr. Dam pack of 10 regular beans go for $250 for a limited run. Ouch!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> You all are gonna see a ton of my gear everywhere soon.
> 12+ new strains dropping soon.
> Grand Slam
> Palpatine (in time for star wars)
> ...


Any stores, in nor cali to get your seeds?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 19, 2015)

this thread is trending again, what'd i miss? 

man when DVG comes out with a new line of genetics, hope he doesn't make up weird names like lost soul, ebola hug, foul mouth, dingy skivvies, palpitation, dv's revenge and humble pie. [and now that he has completely-stopped saying negative smack about Ken] I'm considering doing a dv run, but I'm only interested in the grandpas' breath, at least for starters. If there's a grandpa 2.0, first I'd like to know what changes have occurred.

someone mentioned something about 19.99$ (5) packs but I'll believe it when I see it. at that price, may even give the ebola a go.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> this thread is trending again, what'd i miss?
> 
> man when DVG comes out with a new line of genetics, hope he doesn't make up weird names like lost soul, ebola hug, foul mouth, dingy skivvies, palpitation, dv's revenge and humble pie. [and now that he has completely-stopped saying negative smack about Ken] I'm considering doing a dv run, but I'm only interested in the grandpas' breath, at least for starters. If there's a grandpa 2.0, first I'd like to know what changes have occurred.
> 
> someone mentioned something about 19.99$ (5) packs but I'll believe it when I see it. at that price, may even give the ebola a go.


With all that excitement I think you should jump on the "hot rod" ...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 20, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Any stores, in nor cali to get your seeds?


no...
sourpatch seedbank
greenline organics
growgreenseeds.com
seedsrus
firestax

they all have my stuff and will be carrying the full new line shortly


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> this thread is trending again, what'd i miss?
> 
> man when DVG comes out with a new line of genetics, hope he doesn't make up weird names like lost soul, ebola hug, foul mouth, dingy skivvies, palpitation, dv's revenge and humble pie. [and now that he has completely-stopped saying negative smack about Ken] I'm considering doing a dv run, but I'm only interested in the grandpas' breath, at least for starters. If there's a grandpa 2.0, first I'd like to know what changes have occurred.
> 
> someone mentioned something about 19.99$ (5) packs but I'll believe it when I see it. at that price, may even give the ebola a go.


What you waiting for. Grandpas Breath is readily available.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 20, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> no...
> sourpatch seedbank
> greenline organics
> growgreenseeds.com
> ...


What happened with NGR??


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 20, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> no...
> sourpatch seedbank
> greenline organics
> growgreenseeds.com
> ...


There any way we could go direct? If not that is alright too. Even if you say I gotta drive to washington that is an acceptable answer.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 21, 2015)

Not feeling any of those seeds banks. Looked at them. Some have very little information, or can't find your seeds on some of those banks?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 21, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> What you waiting for. Grandpas Breath is readily available.


My Grandpas breath reek in veg! No Ogkb phenos yet but I am OK with that, excited to flower them out this winter!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 21, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> My Grandpas breath reek in veg! No Ogkb phenos yet but I am OK with that, excited to flower them out this winter!


Where did you order those seeds.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 21, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> What you waiting for. Grandpas Breath is readily available.


Hey whats up, havent grown any DVG yet but was thinking bout scooping the grandpa breath f2. Needed some info though...im looking for more ogkb, i just bought 00 kush breath from inhouse & gb × mb from gage to pheno hunt. Just wondered since yours is f2 what type of parents did u pick...combo, ogkb lean, gdp lean, ogkb but purple, biggest vigorous etc etc. I really dont like the wet basement smell of the gdp so was hoping for more ogkb traits. & if the f2s show many phenos still do u usually find a ogkb leaning lady in 1 pack? Also what is the v1, v2, v3 gbreath about...ill wait for those if any of are more ogkb dominant. & not to join the argument but all ive ever heard bout ken is shady business practices so theres my $.02 I did buy a pack of phantom cookies when first released & got a badass 1/2 prpl pheno with dank cookie taste way potent & other female wasnt as potent but pure green & smelled like sugar cookies hard. Of course the clones got lost in the mix over 2yrs but I still have 1/2 the pack left i think lol. Didnt know ppl thought so highly of that strain.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 21, 2015)

Yea that Phantom Cookies was one of my all time favorites. If you find something good in the rest of that pack, do your best to keep it around, it's a lost treasure.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 21, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Of course the clones got lost in the mix over 2yrs but I still have 1/2 the pack left i think lol. Didnt know ppl thought so highly of that strain.


 Man I wish I still had half a pack left, lost my cut a year ago. I would have no problem dropping a few hundred on an unopened pack of the originals if they were still available anywhere.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 21, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Where did you order those seeds.


I got them from NGR before they stopped carrying DVG gear


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What happened with NGR??


NGR chose money and greed over trying to work with me like he has for well over a year. He decided to pick up Kens BULLSHIT line and even carry the same seeds as me in direct competition and knowing theres no way Ken could still legitimately have those strains I gave him still.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> NGR chose money and greed over trying to work with me


That;s business....if the cat thinks he can move more GDP packs than DVG, that's what he;s in it to do. If people want your beans, they'll find them. Good luck.[


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 25, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> NGR chose money and greed over trying to work with me like he has for well over a year. He decided to pick up Kens BULLSHIT line and even carry the same seeds as me in direct competition and knowing theres no way Ken could still legitimately have those strains I gave him still.


I posted a ? bout the grandpa breath the other day. Lmk what u think when u get a min so I can order a pack b4 theyre gone, thanks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> NGR chose money and greed over trying to work with me like he has for well over a year. He decided to pick up Kens BULLSHIT line and even carry the same seeds as me in direct competition and knowing theres no way Ken could still legitimately have those strains I gave him still.


why not carry both lines? ngr is crazy shady!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> why not carry both lines? ngr is crazy shady!


I doubt either company wants to compete against itself, and at least one stipulated that 'if you carry them you can't carry me'. [ take a guess as to who has that clout ] The strains being so similar [ disregarding claims of fakes and such ] on the menu would mean to me, as the wholesaler, I only need the one. Then, I'd make the decision on who based on expected volume sales/profit margin/ - as DVG said, "NGR chose money...".


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 25, 2015)

What's ogkb cookies


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I doubt either company wants to compete against itself, and at least one stipulated that 'if you carry them you can't carry me'. [ take a guess as to who has that clout ] The strains being so similar [ disregarding claims of fakes and such ] on the menu would mean to me, as the wholesaler, I only need the one. Then, I'd make the decision on who based on expected volume sales/profit margin/ - as DVG said, "NGR chose money...".


ngr makes $$ either way if both are listed, but that clause about list me only, i understand


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 25, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What's ogkb cookies


OGKushBreath Cookies. Supposed pheno of cookies but nobody truly knows. Look it up you will find plenty info


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

ken just set me straight on facebook, saying dungeons a thief.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I do a lot of bean browsing every single day and I was checking NGR out and found out that the breeder for Kens GDP is now doing things on his own and not letting Ken take credit for his work. All the strains a listed with DVG now and they have a couple new crosses out too. Had to put this up for everybody since I didn't see it mentioned yet


I didn't want to waste my time responding to someone that is trying to steal my name and genetics. But enough is enough, DVG basically tried to steal everything from me and is a rogue partner that took money, strains and tried to keep all the genetics when we harvested. He is a liar and a thief and he is pissed off because he got caught period end of story. This is the only chance he has to try and salvage what's left of his lies. So BUYER BEWARE. He is not who he says he is.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ken just set me straight on facebook, saying dungeons a thief.


Yes, I did set it straight. I prefer not to air my dirty laundry in the public but if this is what it takes for everyone to know the other honest side than here it is. He is a liar and a thief and he is mad because he is no longer on this team.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> Yes, I did set it straight. I prefer not to air my dirty laundry in the public but if this is what it takes for everyone to know the other honest side than here it is. He is a liar and a thief and he is mad because he is no longer on this team.


if im wrong i have no roblem saying sorry! and ill start by apologizing for the namecalling...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

transparency sells seeds!


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> transparency sells seeds!


I've been in this fight too long to let someone come in and try and ruin my name. I will always stand by my genetics and I hope you will all realize that I'm a man of ethics and standards and only want the best for my patients and customers.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I didn't want to waste my time responding to someone that is trying to steal my name and genetics. But enough is enough, DVG basically tried to steal everything from me and is a rogue partner that took money, strains and tried to keep all the genetics when we harvested. He is a liar and a thief and he is pissed off because he got caught period end of story. This is the only chance he has to try and salvage what's left of his lies. So BUYER BEWARE. He is not who he says he is.


Well we will see if the grandpa larry comes out anything like larry og or gdp, if it does then what I bought is fine with me. You can both call each other liars but at the end of the day... we all know you are always in in for the money .

I find it funny how you will make time out of your day to come on the forums to dispute someones claims (even though it took you a while), but you wouldn't even return respectful emails or messages. Never get a straight forward answer from you in person either.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

im not sure its really ken honestly... ill go with it though


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Well we will see if the grandpa larry comes out anything like larry og or gdp, if it does then what I bought is fine with me. You can both call each other liars but at the end of the day... we all know you are always in in for the money .
> 
> I find it funny how you will make time out of your day to come on the forums to dispute someones claims (even though it took you a while), but you wouldn't even return respectful emails or messages. Never get a straight forward answer from you in person either.


I've never received an email to [email protected]. If you have questions or concerns, please feel free to email me there.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I've never received an email to [email protected]. If you have questions or concerns, please feel free to email me there.


Will do! If this is really Ken I am going to be surprised and delighted at the same time now.

You also responded like I would expect a professional to respond to an asshat, I appreciate your humbleness without the backhand. My apologies!


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I've been in this fight too long to let someone come in and try and ruin my name. I will always stand by my genetics and I hope you will all realize that I'm a man of ethics and standards and only want the best for my patients and customers.


Why do so many people believe you to be shady then?


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Why do so many people believe you to be shady then?


I've never heard that from anyone. So I'm not sure where that comes from.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 26, 2015)

I want to know the true story of GDP


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I've never heard that from anyone. So I'm not sure where that comes from.


Is this gdp seeds? The purple dream freebie? I grew the purple dream, is dank to this day, kept a cut. I also grew the og kush, good nugg too. I think ill throw you on my list for next year, I hate the shit we have to deal with sometimes. GL


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Is this gdp seeds? The purple dream freebie? I grew the purple dream, is dank to this day, kept a cut. I also grew the og kush, good nugg too. I think ill throw you on my list for next year, I hate the shit we have to deal with sometimes. GL


Yes, this is GDP Ken. I hope you like the purple dream it is a great cross. Thank you for the support!


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> I want to know the true story of GDP


It was given to me from the chief of a tribe from their medicine man. It was not a big producer and it was dark as midnight and I had not seen anything like this ever. So I brought it to my club and saw how patients raved about it and that is when I knew I had something special it was by far the best purple I had ever had and that is when I asked for a cutting of it and he gave me a few cuttings of it and I took it to humboldt. The demand grew over time and pretty soon everybody was growing it. At that time, patients had not seen purple buds so they were turning it down and I told them to try it and come back to me after they tried it. They all loved it and it started the purple craze in the early 90's.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> Yes, I did set it straight. I prefer not to air my dirty laundry in the public but if this is what it takes for everyone to know the other honest side than here it is. He is a liar and a thief and he is mad because he is no longer on this team.


This is just to good...

Looks like these packs I got from DVG is going in the trash....way to much bullshit.

So many misguided youths....


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is just to good...
> 
> Looks like these packs I got from DVG is going in the trash....way to much bullshit.
> 
> So many misguided youths....


Hahahaha! Send them to someone who will grow those babies out.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Hahahaha! Send them to someone who will grow those babies out.


I was thinking about that,but I'd hate to pass on bad vibes to someone else....

And I really want to grow them "the funk"

All the hype they gave this dude(DVG)...


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 26, 2015)

Who better to tell if it is really what is advertised but you genuity.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I didn't want to waste my time responding to someone that is trying to steal my name and genetics. But enough is enough, DVG basically tried to steal everything from me and is a rogue partner that took money, strains and tried to keep all the genetics when we harvested. He is a liar and a thief and he is pissed off because he got caught period end of story. This is the only chance he has to try and salvage what's left of his lies. So BUYER BEWARE. He is not who he says he is.


I'm glad you came here to clear things up cus ever since he started selling strains under the DVG name we all don't know who has the legit seeds or parents or nothing. He says he bred the strains for you never got compensated took whats was left to sell under his banner. You say he stole strains from you money from but even with you coming here to speak for yourself it does no good for us as we don't know what to believe. As genuity stated would love to grow stuff but its very confusing when you don't know who has the legit seeds we want as you both are selling them. Who has the parents to seeds this would prolly help us figure out which ones are fake and legit as I have the Grand OG and want to grow them but don't know if they are worth my time not knowing if they are legit.

Also the new release of GDP wassup with that. Have a pack of it and was wondering why was it out of stock for years and then restocked? Thanks for coming here and speaking with us


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is just to good...
> 
> Looks like these packs I got from DVG is going in the trash....way to much bullshit.
> 
> So many misguided youths....


We appreciate it and if you want us to compensate you for them get rid of those and we will send you our real genetics. We want people to have a wonderful growing experience.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad you came here to clear things up cus ever since he started selling strains under the DVG name we all don't know who has the legit seeds or parents or nothing. He says he bred the strains for you never got compensated took whats was left to sell under his banner. You say he stole strains from you money from but even with you coming here to speak for yourself it does no good for us as we don't know what to believe. As genuity stated would love to grow stuff but its very confusing when you don't know who has the legit seeds we want as you both are selling them. Who has the parents to seeds this would prolly help us figure out which ones are fake and legit as I have the Grand OG and want to grow them but don't know if they are worth my time not knowing if they are legit.
> 
> Also the new release of GDP wassup with that. Have a pack of it and was wondering why was it out of stock for years and then restocked? Thanks for coming here and speaking with us


I hope this will be the last that I have to speak of this. This will be my last comment for today. I have been working for the last year and a half. I have my original several original males and females and I have been crossing and pheno hunting to find the best new males since I already had the best stock of females. Now that I have an impressive stock of males that I have grown up and flowered out. I'm ready to start releasing stuff again. I have all my original award winning females and now I have some new and old male plants that are about as good as I have ever had. I'm going to have a great library of old and new crosses that I will release later. I have been working with GDP since the beginning and always had great success. Other people have taken seeds of my strains and won cups with them all the way from Michigan to Denver to California. The way Eric had males that he used that he never flowered out and just chose them randomly. His whole methodology and business ethics are highly questionable. I realized this and had to separate from him and he got pissed off. And that's when he started to lie and started DVG and began attacking me because I wasn't working with him anymore. What I have been doing is improving my genetics every year by improving on my phenos and picking and choosing the right genetics moving forward and crossing them back into my award winning strains. Now that I have explained this I hope you all understand what the real story is. I hope this sheds light on my side of the story. This is just another example of how you have to be careful of who you are working with to protect your medicine. If Eric has so much negative feelings towards me he should be using his own genetics and stop using my name and my strains. There was no need to attack me he could have gone on his own and done things on his own and just started DVG without using my name or genetics. Sometimes people try to put down others to lift themselves up, but it doesn't work. I have done nothing but tried to help him and this is the thank you I got. I'm here responding to this nonsense because I feel that the truth is important and this has been going on for too long. To all my fans that have supported us and myself. I want to say thank you for continuing to support us!! 

Sincerely, Ken Estes


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is just to good...
> 
> Looks like these packs I got from DVG is going in the trash....way to much bullshit.
> 
> So many misguided youths....


I feel you bro i got afew pack from DVG that it looks like i will not be runing now an i got rid of 2 packs of gdp an a pack of candyland because dvg told that all gdp did not hav the parents to make the seed so your not the only one taking a loss bro


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> We appreciate it and if you want us to compensate you for them get rid of those and we will send you our real genetics. We want people to have a wonderful growing experience.


Not to sound like a beggar but does that go for others as well? I will even send you the packs of DVG back!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is just to good...
> 
> Looks like these packs I got from DVG is going in the trash....way to much bullshit.
> 
> So many misguided youths....


but keyplay steals genetics and youre cool with that? this is no different than what gage greed did to dank bros!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2015)

@Ken Estes - did this DVG cat steal your pictures, also...because the ones he posted here are sensational. Are his plants / seeds fakes, or stolen genuine items?

If these cats popped their DVG beans, @Ken Estes, what would they get?

@genuity - dude.....it's not like _you _are the thief. Pop dem beans.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> I feel you bro i got afew pack from DVG that it looks like i will not be runing now an i got rid of 2 packs of gdp an a pack of candyland because dvg told that all gdp did not hav the parents to make the seed so your not the only one taking a loss bro


You will not take a loss and I will compensate you back for them just let me know how to get them to you.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Not to sound like a beggar but does that go for others as well? I will even send you the packs of DVG back!


Yes, this goes for everybody if they want we will comp them back.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> @Ken Estes - did this DVG cat steal your pictures, also...because the ones he posted here are sensational. Are his plants / seeds fakes, or stolen genuine items?
> 
> If these cats popped their DVG beans, @Ken Estes, what would they get?
> 
> @genuity - dude.....it's not like _you _are the thief. Pop dem beans.


Just ask herbal healing in Colorado. They just won Colorado's 2015 cannabis cup for best indica with my GDP and he popped my seeds!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> Just ask herbal healing in Colorado. They just won Colorado's 2015 cannabis cup for best indica with my GDP and he popped my seeds!!


That's great...but I don't know herbal healing in Colorado.

Did you intentionally not answer my questions?


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's great...but I don't know herbal healing in Colorado.
> 
> Did you intentionally not answer my questions?


Which question? oh my bad was just trying to reply to everyone before I get off here. I can't speak for him on those photos because I don't know what he has done in the last year and half since we haven't spoken since we went our separate ways. If you popped DVG beans. they would get some kind of phenos that Eric crossed and like I said previously before his methodology and ethics are suspect at best. Because he didn't do a proper male/female pheno hunt. They will be different phenos than what I have.


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> You will not take a loss and I will compensate you back for them just let me know how to get them to you.


@Ken Estes so how should we do that ill send you a message here with the info if that is cool


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I hope this will be the last that I have to speak of this. This will be my last comment for today. I have been working for the last year and a half. I have my original several original males and females and I have been crossing and pheno hunting to find the best new males since I already had the best stock of females. Now that I have an impressive stock of males that I have grown up and flowered out. I'm ready to start releasing stuff again. I have all my original award winning females and now I have some new and old male plants that are about as good as I have ever had. I'm going to have a great library of old and new crosses that I will release later. I have been working with GDP since the beginning and always had great success. Other people have taken seeds of my strains and won cups with them all the way from Michigan to Denver to California. The way Eric had males that he used that he never flowered out and just chose them randomly. His whole methodology and business ethics are highly questionable. I realized this and had to separate from him and he got pissed off. And that's when he started to lie and started DVG and began attacking me because I wasn't working with him anymore. What I have been doing is improving my genetics every year by improving on my phenos and picking and choosing the right genetics moving forward and crossing them back into my award winning strains. Now that I have explained this I hope you all understand what the real story is. I hope this sheds light on my side of the story. This is just another example of how you have to be careful of who you are working with to protect your medicine. If Eric has so much negative feelings towards me he should be using his own genetics and stop using my name and my strains. There was no need to attack me he could have gone on his own and done things on his own and just started DVG without using my name or genetics. Sometimes people try to put down others to lift themselves up, but it doesn't work. I have done nothing but tried to help him and this is the thank you I got. I'm here responding to this nonsense because I feel that the truth is important and this has been going on for too long. To all my fans that have supported us and myself. I want to say thank you for continuing to support us!!
> 
> Sincerely, Ken Estes


Very good to know. I really appreciate this info as DVG made it seem like the parents were his and you didn't have any which is why most of us was wondering what it legit or not. Always wanted GDP and when it was out of stock for so long didn't think I would ever get it but when I saw Cannazon was the first to have them earlier in the year I had to get them. As others have said DVG stated that the new release of GDP prolly couldn't be trusted cus you was breeding with multiple males in backyard so just like the other member stated they weren't touched. Always been interested in your work and have been hurting since I missed out on Candyland and Phantom Cookies. I am glad to know the GDP seeds I have are good but the Grand OG I have is your pack so are they good too but got them when under his banner at ngr


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> but keyplay steals genetics and youre cool with that? this is no different than what gage greed did to dank bros!


Show me this.....

You sure love to bring them up a lot....you mad bro?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I hope this will be the last that I have to speak of this. This will be my last comment for today. I have been working for the last year and a half. I have my original several original males and females and I have been crossing and pheno hunting to find the best new males since I already had the best stock of females. Now that I have an impressive stock of males that I have grown up and flowered out. I'm ready to start releasing stuff again. I have all my original award winning females and now I have some new and old male plants that are about as good as I have ever had. I'm going to have a great library of old and new crosses that I will release later. I have been working with GDP since the beginning and always had great success. Other people have taken seeds of my strains and won cups with them all the way from Michigan to Denver to California. The way Eric had males that he used that he never flowered out and just chose them randomly. His whole methodology and business ethics are highly questionable. I realized this and had to separate from him and he got pissed off. And that's when he started to lie and started DVG and began attacking me because I wasn't working with him anymore. What I have been doing is improving my genetics every year by improving on my phenos and picking and choosing the right genetics moving forward and crossing them back into my award winning strains. Now that I have explained this I hope you all understand what the real story is. I hope this sheds light on my side of the story. This is just another example of how you have to be careful of who you are working with to protect your medicine. If Eric has so much negative feelings towards me he should be using his own genetics and stop using my name and my strains. There was no need to attack me he could have gone on his own and done things on his own and just started DVG without using my name or genetics. Sometimes people try to put down others to lift themselves up, but it doesn't work. I have done nothing but tried to help him and this is the thank you I got. I'm here responding to this nonsense because I feel that the truth is important and this has been going on for too long. To all my fans that have supported us and myself. I want to say thank you for continuing to support us!!
> 
> Sincerely, Ken Estes


a few say you got robbed for your og parents. did u get robbed?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Show me this.....
> 
> You sure love to bring them up a lot....you mad bro?


infos on the farm , i love hypocrites!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2015)

@Ken Estes great to see you on the board and giving your side of the story, appreciate you taking the time to do so. 
I've just finished a run of your candyland and purple dream, can easily say it's some of the nicest weed I've had here in Oz for a long time. 
Which of the strains that you stock now, would be your pick? They all sound pretty damn good and I'm struggling to choose. I want a strong strain with lots of frost!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 26, 2015)

Danm will have to do some thinking now, on which brand I want to go with??? Got a cut of GDP from harbordside that was kens. Was good too. Shit, why I read this?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2015)

Also, are you planning on releasing any more phantom cookies? That stuff looks dank as hell and I want some for my stable!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Danm will have to do some thinking now, on which brand I want to go with??? Got a cut of GDP from harbordside that was kens. Was good too. Shit, why I read this?


Hahaha...I ask myself that at times...

"Why the hell I read this"


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 26, 2015)

Ran phantom , that clone, from elemental wellness, in San Jose. Sad to say it was garbage. To me though. Looks only, nice nugs, but no good taste, ran it 3 time. And all came out the same. Must be a bad mother plant?


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 26, 2015)

There are a lot of imitation GDP's out there, people used to call any purple strain in the bay area grand daddy or just purps. But that was like 15 years ago lol...I still think there are a lot of imitations rolling around though.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 26, 2015)

In the end I want a pack of legit gdp beans and i dont fucking care who they are from.

Its sad when money comes between such beautiful plants.


----------



## ovo (Sep 26, 2015)

kens gdp pre-13 f2


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2015)

I just went through my seed stash and saw I've got a few of the older GDP strains like Og Kush, Kens kush, purple dream, bay dream and bay 11, thinking it's time to crack them all out.


----------



## petedav (Sep 27, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I hope this will be the last that I have to speak of this. This will be my last comment for today. I have been working for the last year and a half. I have my original several original males and females and I have been crossing and pheno hunting to find the best new males since I already had the best stock of females. Now that I have an impressive stock of males that I have grown up and flowered out. I'm ready to start releasing stuff again. I have all my original award winning females and now I have some new and old male plants that are about as good as I have ever had. I'm going to have a great library of old and new crosses that I will release later. I have been working with GDP since the beginning and always had great success. Other people have taken seeds of my strains and won cups with them all the way from Michigan to Denver to California. The way Eric had males that he used that he never flowered out and just chose them randomly. His whole methodology and business ethics are highly questionable. I realized this and had to separate from him and he got pissed off. And that's when he started to lie and started DVG and began attacking me because I wasn't working with him anymore. What I have been doing is improving my genetics every year by improving on my phenos and picking and choosing the right genetics moving forward and crossing them back into my award winning strains. Now that I have explained this I hope you all understand what the real story is. I hope this sheds light on my side of the story. This is just another example of how you have to be careful of who you are working with to protect your medicine. If Eric has so much negative feelings towards me he should be using his own genetics and stop using my name and my strains. There was no need to attack me he could have gone on his own and done things on his own and just started DVG without using my name or genetics. Sometimes people try to put down others to lift themselves up, but it doesn't work. I have done nothing but tried to help him and this is the thank you I got. I'm here responding to this nonsense because I feel that the truth is important and this has been going on for too long. To all my fans that have supported us and myself. I want to say thank you for continuing to support us!!
> 
> Sincerely, Ken Estes


hi ken, im about a week away from ken estes gdp harvest and looking purple and dank only 3 females out of a 10 pack! i will let you know the end results.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 27, 2015)

petedav said:


> hi ken, im about a week away from ken estes gdp harvest and looking purple and dank only 3 females out of a 10 pack! i will let you know the end results.


Where these an older original release or the new release from this year? I have a new release pack which is what I asked Ken about.



ovo said:


> View attachment 3508802
> kens gdp pre-13 f2


Awesome sauce right there bro. really wanted a pack from the old release but never got them. Still mad I missed out on them and Candyland but oh well. Looks like you may have some magic in those f2s


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 27, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> a few say you got robbed for your og parents. did u get robbed?


No, I did not. I still have my Ken's OG parents.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 27, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> No, I did not. I still have my Ken's OG parents.


Thanks for the quick response, it is very noble of you to take the bad joo joo beans. I can't believe this mess even came about, I guess there are always those trying to take the Kings Crown.



I changed my mind, Ken isn't responsible for this mess so I don't expect him to clean it up. I don't think I will be replacing mine just looking for the real kens products.


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 27, 2015)

It's amazing how fast the public opinion changes. There was a lot of shit being said about Ken throughout this thread, then he shows up to say a few things and bam everyone does a 180.


Its all bullshit....from both sides


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 27, 2015)

i think they are both dodgy...

I used to think PNW_grown aka dvg was an absolute douchebag. he is evolving and becoming quite the breeder. he learned talking smack doesnt sell more beans, and being chill does. I could be wrong but he got alot better. 

now its cookiemaines turn to shut the fuck up. Im ordering some grandpas breath tomorrow and look forward to ordering some KENS GDP someday too.

quit turning all this into a soap opera, what are ya a bunch of bored housewives? go pop some beans. dont let drama stand in the way of finding fire.

Eric, stay chill and keep moving forward.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2015)

Welp, after reading this thread i don't want KGDP or DVG in my garden. 

So so many awesome breeders that aren't pulling each other's hair on a pot forum. Smh.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Welp, after reading this thread i don't want KGDP or DVG in my garden.
> 
> So so many awesome breeders that aren't pulling each other's hair on a pot forum. Smh.


I suppose you'd let someone like DVG trash your name dozens of times, over months, and you wouldn't bother to show up to say a word in defense, yeah right.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I suppose you'd let someone like DVG trash your name dozens of times, over months, and you wouldn't bother to show up to say a word in defense, yeah right.


Abe, you grilled DVG pretty hard yet when the hamburger hit the grill you were nowhere to be found. You seem to pop up at all the convenient times. But my burger is burnt ... no mcdonalds job for you.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 28, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Abe, you grilled DVG pretty hard yet when the hamburger hit the grill you were nowhere to be found. You seem to pop up at all the convenient times. But my burger is burnt ... no mcdonalds job for you.


Right, I was one of only a few that even bothered to question dvg's integrity. His incessant negative smears were my first clue. If he had only kept his mouth shut, focused on sharing his breeding techniques and selling beans he would be further ahead.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Right, I was one of only a few that even bothered to question dvg's integrity. His incessant negative smears were my first clue. If he had only kept his mouth shut, focused on sharing his breeding techniques and selling beans he would be further ahead.


One can only give you a medal of honor for your service to the community, I think you scared the varmint out of town.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 28, 2015)

lol cockboy. dvg will be back to post here.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 28, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if he got the ban


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 28, 2015)

petedav said:


> hi ken, im about a week away from ken estes gdp harvest and looking purple and dank only 3 females out of a 10 pack! i will let you know the end results.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> We Can Make Sandwiches said:
> ...





abe supercro said:


> lol cockboy. dvg will be back to post here.


Thank you Abe for recognizing that we never got into the negativity back and forth. But when people started questioning our integrity and name calling. We had to stand up for ourselves and set the record straight. I'm too busy trying to work and keep pushing my genetics and help the industry as a whole and want to stay positive.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 28, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Also, are you planning on releasing any more phantom cookies? That stuff looks dank as hell and I want some for my stable!!


I will probably release clones of our Phantom Cookies first and seeds second.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Also, are you planning on releasing any more phantom cookies? That stuff looks dank as hell and I want some for my stable!!


I got one female out of 2 Attitude freebees a while back. Gorgeous plant and buds, medium yield, good taste, average potency. The cross I did w/ Solos Stash lost some flavor, but gained a lot of potency.

Phantom Cookies


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I will probably release clones of our Phantom Cookies first and seeds second.


Do you know what the real genetics on the Phantom Cookies are? I saw it listed as Bay Platinum Cookies x GDP and also Cherry Pie x GDP back when it came out and it has never been cleared up by anyone as far as I know. I assume you know since your company put it out.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> I hope this will be the last that I have to speak of this. This will be my last comment for today. I have been working for the last year and a half. I have my original several original males and females and I have been crossing and pheno hunting to find the best new males since I already had the best stock of females. Now that I have an impressive stock of males that I have grown up and flowered out. I'm ready to start releasing stuff again. I have all my original award winning females and now I have some new and old male plants that are about as good as I have ever had. I'm going to have a great library of old and new crosses that I will release later. I have been working with GDP since the beginning and always had great success. Other people have taken seeds of my strains and won cups with them all the way from Michigan to Denver to California.* The way Eric had males that he used that he never flowered out and just chose them randomly. His whole methodology and business ethics are highly questionable. I realized this and had to separate from him and he got pissed off. *And that's when he started to lie and started DVG and began attacking me because I wasn't working with him anymore. What I have been doing is improving my genetics every year by improving on my phenos and picking and choosing the right genetics moving forward and crossing them back into my award winning strains. Now that I have explained this I hope you all understand what the real story is. I hope this sheds light on my side of the story. This is just another example of how you have to be careful of who you are working with to protect your medicine. If Eric has so much negative feelings towards me he should be using his own genetics and stop using my name and my strains. There was no need to attack me he could have gone on his own and done things on his own and just started DVG without using my name or genetics. Sometimes people try to put down others to lift themselves up, but it doesn't work. I have done nothing but tried to help him and this is the thank you I got. I'm here responding to this nonsense because I feel that the truth is important and this has been going on for too long. To all my fans that have supported us and myself. I want to say thank you for continuing to support us!!
> 
> Sincerely, Ken Estes


This begs the question, why did you sell the crosses he made under your label if you felt he didn't know what he was doing? Kinda seems odd to send those out to vendors given your above statement. 

Should we even mention ken's lack of credibility, Bay 11 (Bodhi appy mom entered into cup) genetics anyone?


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 28, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Do you know what the real genetics on the Phantom Cookies are? I saw it listed as Bay Platinum Cookies x GDP and also Cherry Pie x GDP back when it came out and it has never been cleared up by anyone as far as I know. I assume you know since your company put it out.


Phantom Cookies are Bay Platinum cookies x GDP. It was never cherry pie x GDP that equals cookies. Also, the bay platinum cookies has cherry pie in it.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 28, 2015)

while youre here ken... For the love of cannabis. change the pics you have for each strain at the seedbanks.

the big ass outdoor plants dont lend well to sales. and it corroborates the the story that DVG told. I really wish I was closer as I would help.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> Phantom Cookies are Bay Platinum cookies x GDP. It was never cherry pie x GDP that equals cookies. Also, the bay platinum cookies has cherry pie in it.


Thanks for the reply and information


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

hahahahahahahhaha

YOU GUYS FUCKING SERIOUS????

THATS NOT KEN!!! HE C A N N O T TYPE!!! 

hey Ken?? I mean, his kids.... POST PICS!!! YOU GOT NONE!

I have sat here and shown you guys picture after picture and Ken shows up spouts off and you guys all assume I'm a joke now??

My work speaks for itself. Ken knows I made the seeds.

Lets get the following questions aswered...
1. Did Ken make all the available seed stock on Attitude seeds IN HIS BACKYARD, WITH MULTIPLE MALES GROWING OPENLY?
2. DID ERIC (ME, DVG) MAKE (THE FUNK, CANDYV2, COOGIES, GRAND OG, PURPLE CHAMPAGEN ETC) UP HERE IN WASHINGTON? 
3. WHERE ARE YOUR PICS?
4. Cant ANYONE with half a fucking brain, go to "KING KLONES" OR HARBORSIDE OAKLAND AND GET ALL YOU "CUP WINNING" CLONES?
5. Was "Kens Phanton" just a clone from a vendor named "Pink Champagne" and renamed just to enter it into the cup?
6. Whats the gentics behind "Phantom Cookies"
7. Did you recieve a cutting from a rogue vendor called "appalachia" that you AGAIN changed the name of and entered it into a cup as "BAY11"
8. Did you release seeds of "BAY11" even though the cutting had been crossed? 

SHOULD I GO ON?? KEN IS A JOKE. This aint a pissing contest. Do your own research. Ken would'nt DARE have adebate with me in public. I WELCOME IT ANY DAY!!!! He does't have a leg to stand on and that's a figure of speech, not a knock on his handicap. 

You guys welcomed me, had good things to say. I have shown you things he has not. He even uses pics of other strains for his "new", "worked" strains.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Thanks for the reply and information


really? 

Phantom Cookies is Bay platinum Cookies x GDP??

What is "BAY PLATINUM COOKIES" ASK HIM THAT... AND WHY DOES IT HAVE THE NAME PHANTOM IN IT THEN? ISNT THAT THE CLONE YOU GUYS RENAMED? SEEMS A LITTLE ODD, DOESNT IT GUYS?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's a pic from last year IN DECEMBER... Ask Ken, how could you have possibly, harvested seeds in october, sprouted those seeds, pheno selected, and flowered them all out, dry them and have them tested, and ready for release at the DECEMBER 2014 EMERALD CUP??? HOW IS THAT FUCKING POSSIBLE


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

@akhiymjames i thought you and I were cool?
@abe supercro you dont believe this bullshit do you? Give Ken the same shit you gave me and see what he says
@Blazin Purps you and I have history from when i worked with Ken do we not? Ken has had me do more backpedaling and editing to posts for misinformation than anyone I know.
@greenghost420 its his kid


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

hey 
@Ken Estes (one of Kens twin boys)

Since you stopped answering calls and fucked me on all the seeds, I took what I had left (that I luckily saved) and did what i could to recoop. We all know what goes in to making seeds. I gave up a flowering garden and didn't get ANY money back for a while. I was your slave! I wasn't paid. I finally started making money still was barely scraping by. You personally NEVER PAID ME A DIME while working with you. 
How many hotels, cab rides, plane flights and meals did I PAY FOR?? Why the fuck is the owner of such a "well known successful company" have your breeder paying for everything? 

Let's really settle this Tyler, Jacob, Ken... ask your dad what he wants you to type and then respond


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 28, 2015)

we should give DVG a break as I do recall how hard he had to work with all the bogus info he got from Ken. Ive never seen someone tread so much water for his job. Now here we are years later and he is trying to emerge the other side and he has some good work to show for it.

I ordered Grandpas breath along with some Alien Rift last night...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> Which question? oh my bad


KEN doesnt speak like this... dead giveaway. So someone comes on here out of nowhere and starts trying to finally stand up for Ken. GOOD for you. Now, please povide proof of all your crosses. Lets see ONE male pic. Wheres the indoor grow room at?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

ANYONE OUT THERE...
FEEL FREE TO SEND AN EMAIL TO [email protected] and I'll send you two videos. One of Kens kids friend trying to sell seeds to a friend of mine at the emerald cup. Its about as funny as watching "the origins of GDP" on youtube... anyway. I'll also send the video I took in his backyard with ALLLLLLL the plants he open pollinated in that very backyard. The best part of the video, is that it shows A HUGE plant and if you go to Attitude seeds, its clearly the same plant he has a picture of for the bay thunderboldt. I'll go ahead and throw in his catpiss plant with pink pistils that he also used for his pic on attitude. He also thought it would be a good idea and REUSE a pic he had used for "phantom cookies" as his "coogies" example.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 28, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> hey
> @Ken Estes (one of Kens twin boys)
> 
> Since you stopped answering calls and fucked me on all the seeds, I took what I had left (that I luckily saved) and did what i could to recoop. We all know what goes in to making seeds. I gave up a flowering garden and didn't get ANY money back for a while. I was your slave! I wasn't paid. I finally started making money still was barely scraping by. You personally NEVER PAID ME A DIME while working with you.
> ...


We financed your entire grow and you wanted to keep the entire harvest and that wasn't the arrangement. You thought that after you were done selling anything that was what was left for me and our partner as payment was good enough and you try to dictate this on your terms when that was never the agreement. Your entire ops were paid for and I personally drove my strains up to you or you would have had any of them. I would have never brought my genetics to you if I knew you were planning on keeping everything. And you made an agreement that you didn't live up to. You were doing this all under my brand name. All the events you went to were paid for. You never paid our investor or me for my genetics and using my company name. How could you expect to just give me and our partner the leftovers of what you had after your sales were done. We were partners and partners share from the entire pie not keep the whole pie and I'll leave some crumbs for you. All I got were complaints from patients, vendors and distributors about how terrible your attitude was. Customers did not like you or your attitude. This is the payback I get for trying to help you out. You say you were never paid how is that even possible to move into a new house, get all your new gear, new motorcycle all your new toys. How could you possibly afford any of those things if you had to pay for everything? YOUR LYING and it's absolutely ridiculous that you're trying to spin it your way. And to try to attack my methods of growing when you've never seen me pollinate one plant. You were never around so how could act like you even know what I do? You came to my house one day and all of the sudden you know how I do everything. You're a phony and a fake Eric and it will all come out. It's not hard for people to realize when your negative energy and karma comes to you when you try to reneg on a deal and try to screw partners over by stealing and than act like you didn't. The truth hurts and now that it is out people will realize not to do business with a thief.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

HMMMM Thats oddd.
Why would a reputable breeder who has taken the time to "WORK" his seeds, and take pride in actually growing them out, have to use another pic he used well over two years ago now?

Nothing off about that guys? How many breeders CANT provide pics of what you're trying to buy?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> We financed your entire grow


ummm no you did not




Ken Estes said:


> Your entire ops were paid for and I personally drove my strains up to you or you would have had any of them. I would have never brought my genetics to you if I knew you were planning on keeping everything.


you drove up clones that are available EVERYWHERE DUDE. I also didn't use Candyland, GDP, or Bay11 in ANY OF THE CROSSES I MADE FOR YOU. You drove those up on your terms and that trip was paid for by Ryan. Drugs affect the memory Ken, it's okay


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> All I got were complaints from patients, vendors and distributors about how terrible your attitude was. Customers did not like you or your attitude.


Thats weird, how did we sell out then? I believe you are referring mostly to a vendor who wanted our seeds for half what you wanted to sell them for. He was rude and tried to say sell them cheaper or ill go tell Ken...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> You say you were never paid how is that even possible to move into a new house, get all your new gear, new motorcycle all your new toys. How could you possibly afford any of those things if you had to pay for everything?


It's called being an adult and WORKING for what I have. Sorry I didn't blow my money on cocaine and hookers. Or in your case, $3,000 a month in fast food. I SAVE MY MONEY and buy myself nice things. You also used to say "I'm the only guy with an 8 lighter that doesn't drive a new truck"

You're right. I drove a 1991 toyota 4x4, and a 15 year old Audi... and I bought myself a $2,500 motorcycle.... WOW. Such accomplishments. 

Why dont you tell them how we all worked our ass off so you could afford youR $10,000 A MONTH mansion in Bel Air and the kids condo on Ocean Ave in LA just so they could go to school with white kids. SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3510302


STAY TUNED...

MUCCCCCCH MORE TO COME


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Hows that fed case going by the way? They magically let you off... orrrrr?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

answer me this for all to see openly...
DID YOU NOT TAKE 1,920 PACKS OF SEEDS AND KEEP THEM? 
I flew down in September with a duffle bag full of packaged seeds... Did you ever pay me a dime? SO, could you possibly admit to everyone, that that was a straight ripoff? We shared 1/2 earnings at every cup we attended together. Before I even paid myself back for the entire grow that produced the seeds, I had to split that first big chunk. You gave that half to the investor right then, in front of me. YOU sir are full of shit.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I just went through my seed stash and saw I've got a few of the older GDP strains like Og Kush, Kens kush, purple dream, bay dream and bay 11, thinking it's time to crack them all out.


Those are all fire, but those were created by the cats who left ken before he put me in charge as head breeder. Pop them all, fire to be found.
Never have I ever said Ken doesn't know good weed, he's just hungry for money and would probably sell his daughter for enough money.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> try to attack my methods of growing when you've never seen me pollinate one plant. You were never around so how could act like you even know what I do? You came to my house one day and all of the sudden you know how I do everything.


EXACTLY!! Nobody has. You had your sons and their friend do it. With jars of pollen and a paintbrush... outdoors.... in the wind.... with multiple strains.... plus the males that were already out there and growing openly....

Read up on pollen ad how it travels, then try to sell us on how you worked these seeds, and they are what you are advertisng them to be. NOBODY OPEN POLLINATES OUTDOORS. ITS OBSCENE. ITS INSANE, ITS UNCALLED FOR, AND ESPECIALLY, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, ITS AGAINST GROWERS CODE OF ETHICS YOU FUCKING DOUSCHE. How many gardens in LAKE COUNTY got pollinated by your stupid ass practices?

Anyone out there with a brain want to educate Ken?


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> It's called being an adult and WORKING for what I have. Sorry I didn't blow my money on cocaine and hookers. Or in your case, $3,000 a month in fast food. I SAVE MY MONEY and buy myself nice things. You also used to say "I'm the only guy with an 8 lighter that doesn't drive a new truck"
> 
> You're right. I drove a 1991 toyota 4x4, and a 15 year old Audi... and I bought myself a $2,500 motorcycle.... WOW. Such accomplishments.
> 
> Why dont you tell them how we all worked our ass off so you could afford youR $10,000 A MONTH mansion in Bel Air and the kids condo on Ocean Ave in LA just so they could go to school with white kids. SHUT THE FUCK UP



I'm lost if he can't type how can he have sex to produce kids?


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

Both sides have spoken,now let's move on.....


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 28, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> @Blazin Purps you and I have history from when i worked with Ken do we not? Ken has had me do more backpedaling and editing to posts for misinformation than anyone I know.


Yeah man for sure I have been talking with you for a little while now. I dont have any of our old messages anymore but from private conversations we have had I feel pretty confident in your honesty. That being said I obviously cant know for sure but those are my feelings on it.

What is "BAY PLATINUM COOKIES" ASK HIM THAT... AND WHY DOES IT HAVE THE NAME PHANTOM IN IT THEN? ISNT THAT THE CLONE YOU GUYS RENAMED? SEEMS A LITTLE ODD, DOESNT IT GUYS?

When I just asked what Phantom Cookies was he said Cherry Pie was a part of Bay Platinum Cookies so I would be interested to know as well. I love Cherry Pie


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2015)

Why would cherry pie, be called cookies? Cherry pie is GDP x with , I can't spell it. Berner talks about it with pig guy? On YouTube


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Those are all fire, but those were created by the cats who left ken before he put me in charge as head breeder. Pop them all, fire to be found.
> Never have I ever said Ken doesn't know good weed, he's just hungry for money and would probably sell his daughter for enough money.


Cheers mate, definitely going to be popping them! 
I'm a bit confused now, I thought candyland was bay platinum cookies x gdp....am I mistaken with this?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

i have 4 outdoors and when i wanted to hit one, i brought her indoors , isnt it kinda common sense?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 29, 2015)

@Dungeons_Vault we good bro I was just trying to get the info on these seeds and crosses you tell us one thing then Ken comes here supposedly and tells us another so I was just trying to get it straight. I have no beef with anyone and I'm cool with everyone so nothing personal bro. I just want the seeds that produce plants like in the pics you have shown us. If they come from your seeds then I want them it just sucks that he selling same stuff as you and he seems to produce more stock of it. You have the parents he says he has them so all that just has the mind twisted.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Dungeons_Vault we good bro I was just trying to get the info on these seeds and crosses you tell us one thing then Ken comes here supposedly and tells us another so I was just trying to get it straight. I have no beef with anyone and I'm cool with everyone so nothing personal bro. I just want the seeds that produce plants like in the pics you have shown us. If they come from your seeds then I want them it just sucks that he selling same stuff as you and he seems to produce more stock of it. You have the parents he says he has them so all that just has the mind twisted.


Oh MAN, I JUST WANT SOME FUCKIN DANK ha ha ha. All this commotion is killing me lol


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I'm lost if he can't type how can he have sex to produce kids?


he has nerve damage from a motorcycle accident. He can't shake a hand let alone type out all these pathetic responses


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers mate, definitely going to be popping them!
> I'm a bit confused now, I thought candyland was bay platinum cookies x gdp....am I mistaken with this?


Thats what they said they were inside the pack.
They at one point told me it was GSC x Bay11 x GDP.... SMH i knew it was an F1 and they hadnt worked it that far.

"BAY" was the breeder. SO BAY's Platinum Cookies is what it should have said. Even though he had no part in making GSC


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm gonna GIVE AWAY the rest of these "karma seeds" and start fresh with all my grandpas breath releases. Ken aint got ANY of those. NO WAY NO HOW. So you guys can judge me then. I'll give away enough packs here soon to make enough people believers. I have pics of all my strains. I have people (testers) growing out my gear and making sure it's good before I release. Nothing I put out is untested. Can Ken say that? I know he can't honestly.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

In case you guys dont go back and read all the drama...
Ken is finally here and offically trying to call me out.

Ask yourself just a few key things...
Do you trust and or buy seeds from a guy who knowingly takes other peoples work, changes the name, calls it their creation, and then wins a cup with it?
How does a guy who bred seeds outdoors, or indoors (doesnt fucking matter) and harvest those seeds in October, DRY THEM, GERMINATE THEM, SEX THEM, PHENO HUNT THEM (remember he's a breeder right, and said I just picked random males), GROW THOSE PLANTS, HARVEST THEM, DRY THEM, ANDDDDD GET THEM TESTED, AND HAVE BROCHURES MADE WITH ALL THE TEST RESULTS....
ALLLLLLL IN TIME FOR EMERALD CUP IN THE MIDDLE OF DECEMBER?????????????????????????

That literally gave him a total of 74 days to do all that... Now I have heard of people making miracles happen, but EVERY one of us knows cannabis. We have grown from seed. We have started from clone... NO way can you make all the above mentioned things happen in that time period. Thats all you have to ask him. HOW did you do that Ken. I would LOVE to have him on film and see his ass sweat while trying to explain himself.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Thats what they said they were inside the pack.
> They at one point told me it was GSC x Bay11 x GDP.... SMH i knew it was an F1 and they hadnt worked it that far.
> 
> "BAY" was the breeder. SO BAY's Platinum Cookies is what it should have said. Even though he had no part in making GSC


Cheers for clearing it up mate, either way it's a dank strain and definitely one of my favs. 
Are you able to shed some light on the makeup of the candyland v2? 
I'm very keen on your other offerings too, all the pics you have posted have looked very nice


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

@Ken Estes where you at?? ANSWER even ONE of my questions from a page back.

THERE ARE 8 TOTAL.
CAN YOU ATTEMPT TO ANSWER EVEN 3????


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers for clearing it up mate, either way it's a dank strain and definitely one of my favs.
> Are you able to shed some light on the makeup of the candyland v2?
> I'm very keen on your other offerings too, all the pics you have posted have looked very nice


When Ken's old team left him, they took all the clones, males, seeds, moms, etc.
Ken and his team have been making cuts of their strains (cup winners, and keepers) for quite some time, so it wasn't too hard for them to get THOSE back. They had ZERO males. I used NONE of the old stock, and started over. I took a cut of "Platinum GSC" that I had sourced, and hit it with a chosen GDP male from over 30 seeds grown. It had all the characteristics of the mom. So all the V2 is is possibly a different "platinum cookies" and a different GDP male. 
Essentially the same cross, but when using different parents, whether from the same seed stock, or not, you'll end up wit ha different creation. Obviously some similarities will be seen, but you will have a different outcome.


----------



## petedav (Sep 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Where these an older original release or the new release from this year? I have a new release pack which is what I asked Ken about.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome sauce right there bro. really wanted a pack from the old release but never got them. Still mad I missed out on them and Candyland but oh well. Looks like you may have some magic in those f2s


new release i think.. i wanted them for a long time coz they was all sold out at attitude fo over a year?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> When Ken's old team left him, they took all the clones, males, seeds, moms, etc.
> Ken and his team have been making cuts of their strains (cup winners, and keepers) for quite some time, so it wasn't too hard for them to get THOSE back. They had ZERO males. I used NONE of the old stock, and started over. I took a cut of "Platinum GSC" that I had sourced, and hit it with a chosen GDP male from over 30 seeds grown. It had all the characteristics of the mom. So all the V2 is is possibly a different "platinum cookies" and a different GDP male.
> Essentially the same cross, but when using different parents, whether from the same seed stock, or not, you'll end up wit ha different creation. Obviously some similarities will be seen, but you will have a different outcome.


Awesome man, thanks again, I appreciate the response! Are the V2's still available anywhere?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

just the renaming game is shady alone! i hate that shit....i might have to grab some of those grandpas breath.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome man, thanks again, I appreciate the response! Are the V2's still available anywhere?


I have literally, the last packs... I'm sure there's some seed hoarder holding a pack... Just goes to show, high demand for it and I still never charged more than $100 retail for any of my seeds.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just the renaming game is shady alone! i hate that shit....i might have to grab some of those grandpas breath.


I'm glad I've got at least you reading this...
Look, Ken's right in the regard to me having a bad attitude towards some folks, but in this industry and many others, the saying "you can't please everyone" rings loudly. I have made mistakes and popped off and said things I shouldn't have, but in the end, I am a person with character and compassion and I gave years to Grand Daddy Genetics and got literally nothing til I made the seeds. So, did I profit off of Ken's name? YES. By hiring me and putting me in the position he did, did Ken help me market and sell my seeds? YES. But, in the end, he was given nearly half of all sales. I'm not gonna lie and say I didn't sell seeds to other people without him knowing, but it was a few packs here and a few packs there... I felt I was more than entitled to do that to help myself survive, seeing Ken wasn't giving me money.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I have literally, the last packs... I'm sure there's some seed hoarder holding a pack... Just goes to show, high demand for it and I still never charged more than $100 retail for any of my seeds.


Sourpach, has your breath for$120 fyi


----------



## jessica d (Sep 29, 2015)

i have so many pics of gdp the pinks and purples of gdp so pretty


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2015)

jessica d said:


> View attachment 3510495 i have so many pics of gdp the pinks and purples of gdp so pretty


 Nice colors. Makes me want to buy a couple packs.I just don't know from who.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Nice colors. Makes me want to buy a couple packs.I just don't know from who.


It don't matter,you'll get a pack from both...more than likely...like I did.

The GB f2 pack I have is getting put in the give away box,got enough cookies..

The funk,I'm still debating...


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2015)

jessica d said:


> View attachment 3510495 i have so many pics of gdp the pinks and purples of gdp so pretty


 I like that the give away box. I might have to do that got a bunch of freebies to give away.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm still lost on what strains are legit and what should be avoided... 

I've given DVG some flak early in the thread but I have no doubt he is who he says he is and that the strains he is working with can produce very nice plants.

After seeing people impersonate other breeders on this forum, I'll need more than just a screen name to believe that's actually Ken.


----------



## Ken Estes (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I'm glad I've got at least you reading this...
> Look, Ken's right in the regard to me having a bad attitude towards some folks, but in this industry and many others, the saying "you can't please everyone" rings loudly. I have made mistakes and popped off and said things I shouldn't have, but in the end, I am a person with character and compassion and I gave years to Grand Daddy Genetics and got literally nothing til I made the seeds. So, did I profit off of Ken's name? YES. By hiring me and putting me in the position he did, did Ken help me market and sell my seeds? YES. But, in the end, he was given nearly half of all sales. I'm not gonna lie and say I didn't sell seeds to other people without him knowing, but it was a few packs here and a few packs there... I felt I was more than entitled to do that to help myself survive, seeing Ken wasn't giving me money.


I don't need to get into the name calling and all the negative energy you bring to this. Is it bad enough that you stole from me after I tried to help you? But than you go on a name calling rampage and try to put me and my business down? I've never once said anything about you that is not true. So you're finally here admitting that you took more than half of the inventory when you were holding it all from me anyway and in the meanwhile there were 3 partners in this business. I'm sorry but that wasn't the agreement! That means it gets split up 3 ways not just 50/50! Especially, when your whole ops was paid for not to mention we gave you money for extraction equipment and another spot you were gonna rent and what happened to that? So I'm glad the truth is finally out there that you have no ethics in business and that coupled in with your bad attitude is a bad combination especially in this business. The problem is exactly what you're admitting here also that you felt entitled even though you wouldn't be where you are here today without any of our help. You're sitting here talking about surviving through this time and selling packs on the side for extra money and you had all the inventory that is just wrong! Who does that? Who wants a partner that isn't straight up with them being open and honest? It is a business so you should have stuck by the terms of the agreement and treated it like one! You didn't and wanted to try and keep it all for yourself. Than you come out and say that I ripped you off!! Get real you talk about trying to survive, but you were buying new gear, motorcycles and toys that you admitted earlier. If you're trying to survive than why go and buy frivolous things? Because it is not true and you know it. If you have no integrity in this industry than what do you have?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 29, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> If you have no integrity in this industry than what do you have?


Speaking of this can you address the supposed renaming of Bay 11 and the renaming of other cuts? Would be nice if you cleared that up while your here


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

Candyland V2-doesnt look likle platinum cookies to me


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

This is like the special olympics, no matter who wins, you both look retarded!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> , I am a person with character and compassion.









I'll bet I've given away more weed seeds than you have. 

Doesn't bother me, though, or I'd have never bought TGA or Green Point or......




Dungeons_Vault said:


> So, did I profit off of Ken's name? YES. By hiring me and putting me in the position he did
> .......


You realize....no one forced you to take that job, right? But since you voluntarily accepted the job, and the agreement, surely a cat of character would abide by the agreement, right?



Dungeons_Vault said:


> I'm not gonna lie and say I didn't sell seeds to other people without him knowing, but..........


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> It don't matter,you'll get a pack from both...more than likely...like I did.
> 
> The GB f2 pack I have is getting put in the give away box,got enough cookies..
> 
> The funk,I'm still debating...


So based off some drama, youre gonna give away a strain that, at one point, you were very interested in? I wish youd take the time to grow them out. AT least the GB F2. Thats my creation... what sets me apart from ken and all the who has who's seeds BS...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll bet I've given away more weed seeds than you have.
> 
> Doesn't bother me, though, or I'd have never bought TGA or Green Point or......
> 
> ...


Is that a fact? Good for you if its true. Whats your point?
YOU have no clue what the agreement was, and for you to act as if you can honestly tough on it, like you have facts or hard evidence is laughable.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

You guys notice how Ken only comes back in here, is basically on autotune, repeating the same shit, AND CLEARLY avoiding all questions directed at him. You guys make a decision. I have been here and answered everything I could! Posted pics, etc... All Ken has said is how I ripped him off.
He made a point about a third party? That "investor" barely gave us shit and Ken and I complained about him all the time. Now hes gonna pretend he was taking care of us and had a third stake in this business. Where's the LMAO emoji

@Ken Estes answer the questions in order, there at least 8, and you havent said shit. YOU are the crook not me. I left you with 1900+ packs. That was over half the entire stock we had!!! Add that to the splits we made at cannabis cups and you got well over your half, or third, whatever...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Candyland V2-doesnt look likle platinum cookies to me


Looks very cookie dominant to me... and GSC is a polyhybrid. So phenos will pop up. You can get straight cookie, or something completely different. Not sure what your point was, but it looks exactly like I would expect it to. Wait til those buds fill out. Straight cookie grease. Have fun.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

it almost seems sarcastic, your post...


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> So based off some drama, youre gonna give away a strain that, at one point, you were very interested in? I wish youd take the time to grow them out. AT least the GB F2. Thats my creation... what sets me apart from ken and all the who has who's seeds BS...


Yes,I was wanting to grow them,based off the cookies..not cause you or ken.
The funk is what I really wanted,again..just off the genetic material...then you started talking of dirty breeding(was you part of that dirty breeding)?

As soon as I got them packs,with both of you guy's brand...I knew it was something strange going on.

But you made the funk right? Cause I'm going to pop them for sure.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Is that a fact? Good for you if its true. Whats your point?
> YOU have no clue what the agreement was, and for you to act as if you can honestly tough on it, like you have facts or hard evidence is laughable.


 Dude I think the point is just stop!
You both come on here slinging mud about each other while admitting to screwing each other over subtly or not. And worst of all you are doing it on an open forum in front of who your hoping are going to become paying customers.
Boxing in the special Olympics might be entertaining to watch for a few mins but after awhile most will just turn the channel out of guilt.

Let your work speak for itself and take the high road bro we have all had partnerships over the yrs go bad and u learn and move on.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes,I was wanting to grow them,based off the cookies..not cause you or ken.
> The funk is what I really wanted,again..just off the genetic material...then you started talking of dirty breeding(was you part of that dirty breeding)?
> 
> As soon as I got them packs,with both of you guy's brand...I knew it was something strange going on.
> ...


Yes, I made the funk. The only bad breeding that took place was is kens backyard, and no, I had no part of it.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Dude I think the point is just stop!
> You both come on here slinging mud about each other while admitting to screwing each other over subtly or not. And worst of all you are doing it on an open forum in front of who your hoping are going to become paying customers.
> Boxing in the special Olympics might be entertaining to watch for a few mins but after awhile most will just turn the channel out of guilt.
> 
> Let your work speak for itself and take the high road bro we have all had partnerships over the yrs go bad and u learn and move on.


i hear you. I want ken to answer questions, or at least be scrutinized like you guys did me. He comes here says a few things and people just praise him!? He hasn't attempted to answer one point I've made about how shady and fucked off of a businessman he is


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 29, 2015)

Just for the record we still don't have an answer on how Ken produced seeds in 74 days, DVG is supposedly a thief in the night riding his motorcycle into oblivion.

I actually enjoy both sides coming to explain where they stand and their views on what happened. One person is completely open about the situation and the other uses nice words and clever tactics to divert any real question into the run around.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> YOU have no clue what the agreement was, and for you to act as if you can honestly tough on it, like you have facts or hard evidence is laughable.


You're right - I only have your words, and Ken's rep's words. Here's your words again:




Dungeons_Vault said:


> I'm not gonna lie and say I didn't sell seeds to other people without him knowing, but it was a few packs here and a few packs there... I felt I was more than entitled to do that ...


I figure @ $100 a pack, that " a few packs here and a few packs there" = a couple grand here and a grand there. Just a hunch - no evidence - that selling packs behind your partners' back wasn't in the agreement.

Am I right?

Your words again - "I felt I was more than entitled to do that ..".

Ahhh.....but you didn't "feel" like you should have a conversation with your partners, to let them know your plans? Something like, " Dudes, I'm not getting paid, and I'll have to take some steps _outside our agreement _to make ends meet if I don't see some cash pronto." ?

Ethics, fair play, keeping your word / agreement / contract mean different things to different people. But just a heads up: anytime your defense includes profiting _behind your partner's backs, _you should probably leave the 'character' issue alone.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 29, 2015)

I would still be interested to hear what Indian gave him the Bay 11 lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Candyland V2-doesnt look likle platinum cookies to meView attachment 3510585 View attachment 3510586 View attachment 3510587 View attachment 3510588 View attachment 3510589 View attachment 3510590 View attachment 3510591 View attachment 3510592


Man, that looks dank af, are you not happy with it? I'd be tickled pink if I got a pheno like that, whether it's 'platinum' or not. 
@Dungeons_Vault if you ever decide to sell a pack of those V2's, please keep me in mind! Cheers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

so it does sound like ken was robbed, just went and sourced most of his stock? so hard to believe anyone....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 29, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> I would still be interested to hear what Indian gave him the Bay 11 lol


Chief Bodhi?

Just a guess


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Chief Bodhi?
> 
> Just a guess


LOL


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Candyland V2-doesnt look likle platinum cookies to meView attachment 3510585 View attachment 3510586 View attachment 3510587 View attachment 3510588 View attachment 3510589 View attachment 3510590 View attachment 3510591 View attachment 3510592



Ladies, ladies ladies.....

I was being smarmy. My pheno looks like forum cut not platinum is what I was saying. Next to my platinum delights it is looking to become a keeper. This pic is 2 weeks ago and it has 2 weeks left. absolutely greasy as fuck. 1st run of her. Foolow me on IG @Dankwhisperer for more pics

Eric, I am one of those customers you should listen to. I spend thousands a year on seeds, and have bought CLv2, Grandpas breath, the funk, purple champagne, and I bought phantom cookies, candyland 1 and GDp while you were the rep. I look past the bullshit and try to find fire. yes you have some fan boys out there who bought more than me, but I am a seasoned vet, that just spent $1000 in last week alone on GGG breeders stash, Alien rift, your grandpas breath, yadda yadda yadda.

Stop while youre ahead/behind(doesnt matter). You have nothing to prove to anybody. This battle paints a bad light on both of you. You are now a professional with your own brand. do you see pepsi talking shit about coke? think about it.... take a deep breath, go for a ride in your 24 year old truck..... separate yourself from them. before you, and durig PNW_Grown, everybody knew Ken was a dingaling with bullshit stories. I have never seen any company flip flop so much. do you remember playing role of publicist?

Rare dank, GGG, HSO, and a handful of others are all about positivity. 99% of seed buying customers are easy going, wanna be hippies.

negativity does the opposite of selling seeds. For every ounce of positivity, you sell 1 pack, for every ounce of negativity, you lost 5 sales...

ya dig?

just move on and pretend you never even knew him. besides GDP being in strain descriptions- you have nothing to do with him anymore.

dont be like cookiemaine. he will never get past level 3 because his personality prevents it. If you cant be chill, when selling things that are supposed to chill people out, you need to go sell roids or something.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Chief Bodhi?
> 
> Just a guess


You got me rolling hahahahahhahaahhaha


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Ladies, ladies ladies.....
> 
> I was being smarmy. My pheno looks like forum cut not platinum is what I was saying. Next to my platinum delights it is looking to become a keeper. This pic is 2 weeks ago and it has 2 weeks left. absolutely greasy as fuck. 1st run of her
> 
> ...


Holy shit man, this guy is giving you some solid advice.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Holy shit man, this guy is giving you some solid advice.


Elvis has had his share of Drama! If yall wanna see later pics of Candyland V2 and Grandpas breath, follow me on IG @Dankwhisperer.

E- I know it is hard to get past this. But now look at it as president and ceo of your own company. You do not wish for any negativity out there on your company. And when there is, you dont answer it with negativity. Stay one step ahead of Ken and his troll kids. Take the higher road, and come out the other side.

I am irish and a hothead. it has taken me literally decades to learn how to accept constructive criticism, and rise above. Us caveman can evolve. Do it for the sake of DVG. You diminish all your hardwork if you act like an asshole. all that transplanting, all that sacrificing good bud for seeds, all that time packaging, all that lost $from bogus vendors. All that elbow grease is down the drain.

Maybe if yore lucky, DVG gets some good rep on your new crosses and things start to take off. Dont forget all the new peeps gonna be googling your name to research new ones, and find this garbage.Someday, DVG might be a force in the seed game. Your chances will go way up, if you evolve from this, learn from this, and rise above

Dont be a dick. Dont hurt your chances, go sell some fucking seeds!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You're right - I only have your words, and Ken's rep's words. Here's your words again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like a 10,000 word essay on the subject? i can only say so much without literally typing til im dead.
$100 a pack would be retail. i never charged more than $50 to most people.

I definitely had talks with both Ken and the investor. The investor over a course of a year gave me $8,000 to live on. We had talks of buying a warehouse, whatever. Either way, I was the only person producing anything and keeping the company alive. I was nw_gdp_rep, as well as granddaddy_genetics on social media/forums and I PERSONALLY handled all the bullshit that was flung in our direction. Again, you dont know the story. Don't piece it together like some desperate detective to try and make a point or stick up for Ken.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> I would still be interested to hear what Indian gave him the Bay 11 lol


it was GDP he was "given"
Bay11 aka Appalachia came from a rogue business partner if Bodhi. That same asshole gave Ken his white lotus, or snow lotus and goji og keepers from that same garden.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Elvis has had his share of Drama! If yall wanna see later pics of Candyland V2 and Grandpas breath, follow me on IG @Dankwhisperer.
> 
> E- I know it is hard to get past this. But now look at it as president and ceo of your own company. You do not wish for any negativity out there on your company. And when there is, you dont answer it with negativity. Stay one step ahead of Ken and his troll kids. Take the higher road, and come out the other side.
> 
> ...


YOU AVAILABLE FOR WEEKLY THERAPY/COUNSELING SESSIONS??

HAHAH youre the man, thanks for the advice. I especially appreciate the support!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

ok now lets see some fucking porn!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 29, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> it was GDP he was "given"
> Bay11 aka Appalachia came from a rogue business partner if Bodhi. That same asshole gave Ken his white lotus, or snow lotus and goji og keepers from that same garden.


Yeah I know, it was meant as a joke since he continues to avoid the Bay11 question


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 29, 2015)

just a lil shot. Ill get some more later...

 .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2015)

stfu @Velvet Elvis that's not fair, that looks too good  ha ha


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ok now lets see some fucking porn!


Buy some and grow them.......


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Buy some and grow them.......


you mad bro? truth hurts, donut.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 29, 2015)

Ken Estes said:


> If you have no integrity in this industry than what do you have?


not trying to start on here and I have no dog in this fight, but isn't it pretty well documented that you scammed/mislead people with cup entries?

this is a question and not an accusation.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 30, 2015)

Is anyone going to answer how seeds were produced, tested, packaged and assured within 74 days?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 30, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Is anyone going to answer how seeds were produced, tested, packaged and assured within 74 days?


just take kens word for it lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Would you like a 10,000 word essay on the subject? i can only say so much without literally typing til im dead.
> $100 a pack would be retail. i never charged more than $50 to most people.
> 
> I definitely had talks with both Ken and the investor. The investor over a course of a year gave me $8,000 to live on. We had talks of buying a warehouse, whatever. Either way, I was the only person producing anything and keeping the company alive. I was nw_gdp_rep, as well as granddaddy_genetics on social media/forums and I PERSONALLY handled all the bullshit that was flung in our direction. Again, you dont know the story. Don't piece it together like some desperate detective to try and make a point or stick up for Ken.




You're 'splainin' basically = that you felt justified in hustling Ken's branded seeds behind his back. In your version, his bad practices corrupted your 'good character'.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 30, 2015)

Someone answer my question, I am a newb!



Clockboy Orange said:


> Is anyone going to answer how seeds were produced, tested, packaged and assured within 74 days?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 30, 2015)

considering seeds cure for bout 2 weeks,then testing is 3 months, kens a liar according to that statement. no way he did that in that time...


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 30, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> considering seeds cure for bout 2 weeks,then testing is 3 months, kens a liar according to that statement. no way he did that in that time...


I consider you an expert witness in this case, we still need to hear from the defendant.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 30, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> I consider you an expert witness in this case, we still need to hear from the defendant.


YOURE NOT GOING TO.

Obviously as you girls can tell from my posts above... I follow this soap opera for years now. I would tend to believe DVG over Ken. Even before DVG or him working for him, nothing but misinformation and problems.

Until yall try to make seeds and see how your crop pretty much goes to hash, and your boss is no longer paying you either,dont make character judgements.

I probably would have done same thing... Its not like he is a loan officer or something. Boss stops paying, I dont give him all my work of last year. plain and simple.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2015)

FWIW I've only had gdp clones which are, well, gdp. Ok but they were never kept around more than a few runs. 

As far as kens beans I got some freebies of purple dream. It turned purple but I've never grown a plant that did not make trichs until these. Seriously. Zero trichomes. 

Have grandpa breath f2 from DVG. Maybe I'll pop them and see who's lying. Lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 30, 2015)

I got Grandpas breath on the way. Lets have a grow off.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I got Grandpas breath on the way. Lets have a grow off.


Sure.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 30, 2015)

I want to be a judge


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 1, 2015)

Ill just sit here and watch you grow them out. Wish there was a way I could send admin seeds to hand out to everyone. I stand by my work. I have been absent on here before when asked questions, but once I remembered to come back and check the thread, I responded.

Where's Ken, cough cough, I mean his minions? They came back to say very very little, talk shit on me, then leave again. I'm sure they have read what I posted by now, dont you? Is it odd they can't come up with an answer or a legitimate response?

I'll leave it there. You guys all know in your heart what is right. I stand behind anything I produce and would love to see more of you growing out my gear. Wish I wouldn't have had such a mouth, but when you've been picked on, bullied, and beaten so much, you tend to have a hot temper. For that, I am sorry.
@Bob Zmuda @Velvet Elvis@Amos Otis @greenghost420 @genuity


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2015)

It's all good mate, we all understand that shit happens/happened. Best thing to do now is let your work show how good you can be  I've never been one to get involved in others business and it's never good to air dirty laundry on a public forum but I still understand human nature. If people feel they've been ripped off or hard done by, I can understand the need for retribution. Both you and Ken have some great gear, all us buyers want is to get something close to the originals, we don't need to see squabbles. Rise above and beyond mate, you're better than that, same goes for Ken. 
If you ever need a tester over the other side of the pond, I'm always keen and will do a good job. Stay cool and keep breathing


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 1, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Where's Ken, cough cough, I mean his minions? They came back to say very very little, talk shit on me, then leave again. I'm sure they have read what I posted by now, dont you? Is it odd they can't come up with an answer or a legitimate response?


No, not many people can talk as much as you dvg.


Dungeons_Vault said:


> Look, Ken's right in the regard to me having a bad attitude towards some folks, but in this industry and many others, the saying "you can't please everyone" rings loudly. I have made mistakes and popped off and said things I shouldn't have. Did I profit off of Ken's name? YES. By hiring me and putting me in the position he did, did Ken help me market and sell my seeds? YES. But, in the end, he was given nearly half of all sales. I'm not gonna lie and say I didn't sell seeds to other people without him knowing, but it was a few packs here and a few packs there... I felt I was more than entitled to do that to help myself survive, seeing Ken wasn't giving me money.


That's some amusing shit. I can see how this young gentleman of fine character was fired by Ken. To boot, there was a third partner dvg was embezzling from, yet dv keeps insisting on his, more than half. 3 partners and dv makes off with 66.6% of the total seeds. classic entitlement math!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 1, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Don't piece it together like some desperate detective to try and make a point or stick up for Ken.


sure buddy, whatever you say..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 1, 2015)

I will run both, and post my feed back here. Good or bad. 

209 has spoken.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 1, 2015)

I like how some folks are piping up like their opinion means shit. Kinda funny.

This is the BS that makes this industry look so childish IMO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Wish I wouldn't have had such a mouth, but when you've been picked on, bullied, and beaten so much, you tend to have a hot temper. For that, I am sorry.
> @Bob Zmuda @Velvet Elvis@Amos Otis @greenghost420 @genuity


Nobody's perfect. Live and learn, friend. Good luck to you. I think my next pop session might include the DVG mix, some GDPv2s, and the two CLs.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 1, 2015)

old dogs can learn new tricks! think of every successful breeder, any successful business owner, ceo, president... none get involved in squabbles and mudslinging.

just like in growing, you minimize the variables and set yourself up to succeed. Dont give the haters any fuel. Kill em with kindness.

Gosh darn that dungeons vault guy is super nice, and stnads by his gear. hes too cool its annoying!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 1, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> old dogs can learn new tricks! think of every successful breeder, any successful business owner, ceo, president... none get involved in squabbles and mudslinging.
> 
> just like in growing, you minimize the variables and set yourself up to succeed. Dont give the haters any fuel. Kill em with kindness.
> 
> Gosh darn that dungeons vault guy is super nice, and stnads by his gear. hes too cool its annoying!!!


Ken could learn from the Indian he acquired "bay 11" from.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> No, not many people can talk as much as you dvg.


So in your opinion, an honest person, who wants to stand up for his company shouldn't take a minute of his day and answer some very direct, important questions? 
I would think anyone with a good name behind them, would be able to answer anything directed at them. I don't know, sort of like I did??

Abe, you dont know the numbers, or what any of the agreement was, and you're gonna put your opinion out there and capitalize my sentences for what? I ADMITTED to selling some seeds on the side... I MADE THEM, I harvested them, I did everything. Whether the third party gave me money or not, he got paid back. Ken too. Youre obviously great with math. Can you tell me what 1,920 x $50 is please? Once you have your answer, divide it by two. Those guys kept all that. Okay? So I would say that between the splitting of funds at the cups, and that fat lump sum, those two were taken care of. They couldn't and wouldn't have done it without me.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 1, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> So in your opinion, an honest person, who wants to stand up for his company shouldn't take a minute of his day and answer some very direct, important questions?
> I would think anyone with a good name behind them, would be able to answer anything directed at them. I don't know, sort of like I did??
> 
> Abe, you dont know the numbers, or what any of the agreement was, and you're gonna put your opinion out there and capitalize my sentences for what? I ADMITTED to selling some seeds on the side... I MADE THEM, I harvested them, I did everything. Whether the third party gave me money or not, he got paid back. Ken too. Youre obviously great with math. Can you tell me what 1,920 x $50 is please? Once you have your answer, divide it by two. Those guys kept all that. Okay? So I would say that between the splitting of funds at the cups, and that fat lump sum, those two were taken care of. They couldn't and wouldn't have done it without me.



why are you talking to him? thought you are above all that now? who cares move on! you are at the crossroads...


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 1, 2015)

I just want to say that I appreciate both parties coming in here to tell their side of the story. What we all know so far is that Ken is great at telling stories, from what we know about DVG (Eric according to the rep) we got ourselves a motorcycle gangster up in this bitch.

Give me like 3 months and another crown and King Arthur will come back to town.

Abe likes to harass folks it is in his nature, I like to question folks because it helps me to distinguish the truth between the lies.

That is why half the time I am not welcome around here. Anyone who has gone through these 50 pages can see ups and downs, HOWEVER, we see the same story from DVG. At least he didn't get his famous strain from some indian who has 0 name. I mean your fuckin tellin me one of my relatives or ancestors gave you a plant but you don't even know their name... what a piece of shit for using my ancestry to further your agenda.

Then you got DVG sharing pics, stories, giving anyone the information they ask and for some reason it seems to come together like a cohesive non fiction. 

For fucks sake Eric (if that is your name, if it isn't I won't be a dick and continue calling u that) I want to hear some stories about how you extracted the seeds to american pie from the vagina of a trumpet player and then you too can grow into some huge success who just pretends nothing ever bad happens from his / her products.

Look at the NW GDP rep that was posting last year, they never do anything wrong... except let their reps loose lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 1, 2015)

Time to 38% this bitch.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Oct 1, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Ill just sit here and watch you grow them out. Wish there was a way I could send admin seeds to hand out to everyone. I stand by my work. I have been absent on here before when asked questions, but once I remembered to come back and check the thread, I responded.
> 
> Where's Ken, cough cough, I mean his minions? They came back to say very very little, talk shit on me, then leave again. I'm sure they have read what I posted by now, dont you? Is it odd they can't come up with an answer or a legitimate response?
> 
> ...


Lets work on getting new customers, not arguing. I asked a question bout the grandpa breath 2 wks ago but never got a response? All kinds of responses to the ppl talking the drama though. I try to find strain info online, leads me to a forum, all the forums are arguments, lol gotta love it. So ya if u have 30sec sometime feel free to answer my strain question.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 1, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Lets work on getting new customers, not arguing. I asked a question bout the grandpa breath 2 wks ago but never got a response? All kinds of responses to the ppl talking the drama though. I try to find strain info online, leads me to a forum, all the forums are arguments, lol gotta love it. So ya if u have 30sec sometime feel free to answer my strain question.


Have you ever been in the room with a small group of folks from the industry? It usually goes the same way unless you have similar views and kiss each others dicks. Everyone thinks they got the hot shit and if you aren't riding the bandwagon they don't want nothin to do with ya lol.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 2, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Lets work on getting new customers, not arguing. I asked a question bout the grandpa breath 2 wks ago but never got a response? All kinds of responses to the ppl talking the drama though. I try to find strain info online, leads me to a forum, all the forums are arguments, lol gotta love it. So ya if u have 30sec sometime feel free to answer my strain question.


I am very, very sorry. I saw and read your question a couple times, and while paying attention to the shit that doesnt matter one bit, I proceed to respond to that garbage and leave you, a supporter with nothing.
I apologize!!! 
So, you got the GBF2. The F1's displayed mostly uniform growth from seed. There was a OGKB leaf look a like that did alright, but that really wasn't the one that shined. The Tahoe x GDP male I used was a fucking stud to say the least. Everything it touched turned the trichome level up, and it took away the weird growth OGKB shows. So I was seeing normal growth characteristics, not a lot of mutant growth, and still getting such a nasty funk from the plants it was crazy. I selected a taller pheno, that had longer internodal spacing similar to an OG, but maintained it's upward growth without support like most OG's. The male was a beast too. Showed trichomes in flower, had solid, foot long male colas and produced so much pollen it was insane.
What we're seeing in the F2's is just more of what I described above. You'll see some fat leafs that I call "elephant ears" and those ones tend to be awesome plants. There's mostly normal growth showing, but the smell dank. There is cookie dominance in some of the phenos, but I noticed there's just some rank phenos that I like the smell of better.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 2, 2015)

DVG all day everyday! The dankness is real.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Oct 2, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I am very, very sorry. I saw and read your question a couple times, and while paying attention to the shit that doesnt matter one bit, I proceed to respond to that garbage and leave you, a supporter with nothing.
> I apologize!!!
> So, you got the GBF2. The F1's displayed mostly uniform growth from seed. There was a OGKB leaf look a like that did alright, but that really wasn't the one that shined. The Tahoe x GDP male I used was a fucking stud to say the least. Everything it touched turned the trichome level up, and it took away the weird growth OGKB shows. So I was seeing normal growth characteristics, not a lot of mutant growth, and still getting such a nasty funk from the plants it was crazy. I selected a taller pheno, that had longer internodal spacing similar to an OG, but maintained it's upward growth without support like most OG's. The male was a beast too. Showed trichomes in flower, had solid, foot long male colas and produced so much pollen it was insane.
> What we're seeing in the F2's is just more of what I described above. You'll see some fat leafs that I call "elephant ears" and those ones tend to be awesome plants. There's mostly normal growth showing, but the smell dank. There is cookie dominance in some of the phenos, but I noticed there's just some rank phenos that I like the smell of better.


Cool thanks man, appreciate the info!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 3, 2015)

This thread has helped me decide not to purchase from either breeders. Plenty of other genetics out there with less confusion and drama clouded around them.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3512919


You steal that from someones garden? Someone call Bhodi!

Healthy lookin plant there, I wonder why you think my puppet is socked.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 3, 2015)

Hmm, I had been considering purchasing Grandpas Breathe but I can't stand drama, and despite trying to prove your name the $ of your packs is more than breeders who have nothing to prove. seriously, I came here, fully expecting to be placing an order for a OgKB cross, that is a little pricey, but this thread instead of supporting my purchase, has made me do a 180


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 3, 2015)

This is why you don't argue on the forums when you have a company lol, people will be like zomg drama zomg stay away.



vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hmm, I had been considering purchasing Grandpas Breathe but I can't stand drama, and despite trying to prove your name the $ of your packs is more than breeders who have nothing to prove. seriously, I came here, fully expecting to be placing an order for a OgKB cross, that is a little pricey, but this thread instead of supporting my purchase, has made me do a 180





Thefarmer12 said:


> This thread has helped me decide not to purchase from either breeders. Plenty of other genetics out there with less confusion and drama clouded around them.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 4, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hmm, I had been considering purchasing Grandpas Breathe but I can't stand drama, and despite trying to prove your name the $ of your packs is more than breeders who have nothing to prove. seriously, I came here, fully expecting to be placing an order for a OgKB cross, that is a little pricey, but this thread instead of supporting my purchase, has made me do a 180





Thefarmer12 said:


> This thread has helped me decide not to purchase from either breeders. Plenty of other genetics out there with less confusion and drama clouded around them.


I'm sorry you both have had to read all the crap here. All I can say is words on the internet don't have anything to do with how good the pot you grow will be, or the genetics you purchase. I understand if you look at it from a supportive stand point, as in you don't want to give your hard earned money to someone you may not agree with. One thing I can say is I don't normally get involved in mudslinging or any type of dram of this caliber. I felt I needed to stand up for myself and let others know what's going on. Too many shady people in the industry and they should be called out.

I hope you both change your mind and realize I have some really nice stuff available out there and if you look around, you'll find some great deals.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

way too much shady biz


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 4, 2015)

BOGO, right now


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol. People. 

This will not stop me from getting dvg. In fact it was a blessing. Will be running his beans soon. 

Hit me up dvg, when u can.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

does it look worse if dvg responds to these accusation or that ken avoids questions? in the end the truth always comes out anyways. just about every breeder is unethical, im sure that wont stop anyone from buying their beans!


----------



## podfather20 (Oct 6, 2015)

So i got a pack of grandpa breath an only 2 of 10 cracked and both where male so i messaged E about it an he respond back within 30 min to and is going replace them so can tell you forsure E stand behide his brand an is i E is stand up guy i love it when a breeder is there answer your ? And will make right you a bad pack E bro thank you bro dont ever change i wish more breeder where like you


----------



## v.s one (Oct 31, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I got Grandpas breath on the way. Lets have a grow off.





Bob Zmuda said:


> Sure.


What's up with the grow off?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 31, 2015)

Btw, just to check back in. I did actually read more into the whole situation beside this thread alone, and ended up getting a pack of candyland, if you're on IG, Green_line is having a nice sale on DVG...I can vouch for them if you are worried, just send cash


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Btw, just to check back in. I did actually read more into the whole situation beside this thread alone, and ended up getting a pack of candyland, if you're on IG, Green_line is having a nice sale on DVG...I can vouch for them if you are worried, just send cash


Is that the original Candyland or the V2 version by DVG? Glad somebody has finally vouched for that bank I saw a link on them and checked out all the stuff they had and was wondering if they were legit or not but I trust your word so I will be getting something from there once I can start buying beans again


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 31, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's up with the grow off?


finally got my pack yesterday. was part of the sour patch snafu. green line is cool. super good with emails and such. Candyland is not in stock anywhere so I wonder what dude got in other post


----------



## v.s one (Oct 31, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> finally got my pack yesterday. was part of the sour patch snafu. green line is cool. super good with emails and such. Candyland is not in stock anywhere so I wonder what dude got in other post


I'm glad you got your gear. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is that the original Candyland or the V2 version by DVG? Glad somebody has finally vouched for that bank I saw a link on them and checked out all the stuff they had and was wondering if they were legit or not but I trust your word so I will be getting something from there once I can start buying beans again


V2, and I just got a pack of Elmers Glue from them, got it as soon as they received my bday card



Velvet Elvis said:


> finally got my pack yesterday. was part of the sour patch snafu. green line is cool. super good with emails and such. Candyland is not in stock anywhere so I wonder what dude got in other post


V2 is yes. Or was, I saw the pack and then I saw special on it and had to jump.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's up with the grow off?


Tbh I'd rather grow off some "ocean grown" genetics I know we both have coming.  

I'm running an OGKB Dom ggg strain already and I'm not in any hurry to pop grandpas breath


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

give em to me so i can battle gen....


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2015)

I no longer have my pack,it's in good hands though...lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

lol thats what i thought...


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> lol thats what i thought...


You don't even have a pack......lol,so how can you try and do anything?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> You don't even have a pack......lol,so how can you try and do anything?



neither do you


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> neither do you


Smart....did I not just post that?

Did I not say I was gifting the pack a while back?

Or are you just high?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 3, 2015)

wow some of yall are way too sensitive, and act like lil school girls and just a waste of forum bandwidth.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> You don't even have a pack......lol,so how can you try and do anything?


u saw what i tried. you said ur shit was gone. thats that, lol


----------



## jessica d (Nov 3, 2015)

i would have paid for a ticket but once ppl started squeeln names and stuff no thanks. fuk the po po and rats


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 3, 2015)

what the hell you peeps talking about? just keep your ramblings to yourself


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 3, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> what the hell you peeps talking about? just keep your ramblings to yourself


Don't mind that person; troll at its finest


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> So i got a pack of grandpa breath an only 2 of 10 cracked and both where male so i messaged E about it an he respond back within 30 min to and is going replace them so can tell you forsure E stand behide his brand an is i E is stand up guy i love it when a breeder is there answer your ? And will make right you a bad pack E bro thank you bro dont ever change i wish more breeder where like you


you should have gotten your seeds


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is that the original Candyland or the V2 version by DVG? Glad somebody has finally vouched for that bank I saw a link on them and checked out all the stuff they had and was wondering if they were legit or not but I trust your word so I will be getting something from there once I can start buying beans again


I am SOLD OUT OF THE V2
He more than likely bought Candyland V2 x Grandpas Breath aka FALSE TEETH




vitamin_green_inc said:


> V2, and I just got a pack of Elmers Glue from them, got it as soon as they received my bday card
> V2 is yes. Or was, I saw the pack and then I saw special on it and had to jump.


You sure? Is it the CL x GB?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*KENDAWG*
Chem 4 x GDP


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*GRAND SLAM*
American Pie x Grandpas Breath
(Bay11 x Cherry Pie) x (OGKB x (Tahoe OG x GDP)


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*GRANDPAS BREATH F2* 
OGKB x (Tahoe x GDP)
Cookie dom pheno


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*CITRUS FARMER*
Skunk Tangerine x Grandpas Breath


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

THE FORCE IS STRONG WITH THIS ONE, SENATOR PALATINE APPROVED
 
*PALPATINE*
Deathstar x Grandpas Breath
(Sour Diesel x Sensi Star) x (OGKB x (Tahoe OG x GDP)


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*PALPATINE*
Deathstar x Grandpas Breath
Sour pheno


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*FOUL MOUTH*
Dookies x Grandpas Breath


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*PURPLE VAPOR*
GDP x Grandpas Breath


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

*PURPLE VAPOR*
GDP x Grandpas Breath
Sorry for the bluriness


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 4, 2015)

When is your next drop?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Sorry for the bluriness


After bud shots like that, apology accepted. citrus farmer!


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2015)

Bout time we get pics up in this place.....very nice.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 4, 2015)

Good looking plants. Very nice.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> When is your next drop?


Everything pictured, plus about 10 others will all be getting released here before the new year. Im gona be at the Emerald Cup in Cali this december and will have everything there with me and up for grabs.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Bout time we get pics up in this place.....very nice.





Thefarmer12 said:


> Good looking plants. Very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> After bud shots like that, apology accepted. citrus farmer!


Sound nice? If you had been a little more, I'd offer you a pack! im just teasing


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Everything pictured, plus about 10 others will all be getting released here before the new year. Im gona be at the Emerald Cup in Cali this december and will have everything there with me and up for grabs.


nice are you vending there?


----------



## elkamino (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Everything pictured, plus about 10 others will all be getting released here before the new year. Im gona be at the Emerald Cup in Cali this december and will have everything there with me and up for grabs.


Very cool, I look forward to seeing more shots of these PLUS TEN OTHER strains! Goodness. Will that drop reflect the lower price philosophy you mentioned a while back? 

Also @Dungeons_Vault do you have a DVG specific thread going at RIU? If not perhaps a new one would be in order, could coincide with the new drop. I'm just thinking that those new to the brand have to wade through a whole lotta back/forth just to get to the breeder's bud shots, which are as gorgeous as any out there btw. Meanwhile a lot of this is interesting background for those interested in finding it in the archives. Just an idea...


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I am SOLD OUT OF THE V2
> He more than likely bought Candyland V2 x Grandpas Breath aka FALSE TEETH
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this is what I got...shit, i guess it's partially my fault for not checking beforehand but I can't believe I paid that much for testers...like why in the hell do you have these seperate?
Different prices and labeling by the breeder as well


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 4, 2015)

Going to be popping some of these real soon, already have a couple of this pink champagne cross in the veg tent. Have Palpatine, Es Grand OG, Candyland V2#4 x GB, and one other one. Also have some Grandpa Larry that should get popped, would be nice to have a lemony grape  never had one of those before it just sounds cool.

Some of the healthiest beans I have received, I am impressed as there have been many times I order and receive some chickin shit white seeds lolol. 

Stay tuned guys, I will be posting in my journal and probably creating a different thread specifically for these. Not sure people are going to even see my posts in this huge thread.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Damn, this is what I got...shit, i guess it's partially my fault for not checking beforehand but I can't believe I paid that much for testers...like why in the hell do you have these seperate?
> Different prices and labeling by the breeder as well


They are being grown out and I was confidant there wouldn't be issues based off everything else involving the parents and crosses. If you feel at all taken advantage of, let me spruce up your purchase. What else did you get?
Also, all my gear is either in breeders packaging, or in the cellophane with label. I dont write out my strains in ink and sell them. Thats some lazy ass packaging. The worst I have ever personally seen.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 4, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> nice are you vending there?


yes, I will have a booth


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> yes, I will have a booth


Word thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> yes, I will have a booth


I gotta look up the dates of the EC but it would be great to meet you and bring you some of the finished product of your strains. I personally would consider it an honor. Been a while since I worked a booth at any event but if timing pans out I wouldn't mind assisting in all the work involved in the booth. I'll have to bring my buddy cuz hes huge and makes me look like a complete pussy when it comes to carrying shit lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3535676
> *FOUL MOUTH*
> Dookies x Grandpas Breath


In love


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 4, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> They are being grown out and I was confidant there wouldn't be issues based off everything else involving the parents and crosses. If you feel at all taken advantage of, let me spruce up your purchase. What else did you get?
> Also, all my gear is either in breeders packaging, or in the cellophane with label. I dont write out my strains in ink and sell them. Thats some lazy ass packaging. The worst I have ever personally seen.


Just got these as I thought they(CandyLand V2)would be your best offering beside Grandpas Breathe F2 as far as cookies...this is from GreenLine, the bank you recommended. So are these not yours then? I see on his site your proper packaging on the Grandpas as some others but then a bunch of your strains are like the ones I purchased. I am thoroughly confused now.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 4, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Just got these as I thought they(CandyLand V2)would be your best offering beside Grandpas Breathe F2 as far as cookies...this is from GreenLine, the bank you recommended. So are these not yours then? I see on his site your proper packaging on the Grandpas as some others but then a bunch of your strains are like the ones I purchased. I am thoroughly confused now.


Dude look at the strains around the DVG ones, they are written in sharpie he is talking about those people not the ones that have his label from a label maker on it. Unless those are advertised as his strains but I didn't see those anywhere else.

also if you don't mind sharing the address to that seedbank that would be awesome , I tried google.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

now this is how you sell seeds. and yes a new thread is in order.


----------



## jessica d (Nov 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> No, not many people can talk as much as you dvg.
> 
> That's some amusing shit. I can see how this young gentleman of fine character was fired by Ken. To boot, there was a third partner dvg was embezzling from, yet dv keeps insisting on his, more than half. 3 partners and dv makes off with 66.6% of the total seeds. classic entitlement math!


he sure admitted to being a thief lol a riu confession you caught then they ratted each others real names and stuff. where i come from you collect your cash violently if pushed but never rat. i thot this site was about anonymity? but i wish everyones garden to be dank whatever you grow


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

the negativity on this forum is stifling.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2015)

it's true as stoners, we may not remember what happened last week, or care as long as we get what we want. I haven't purchased seeds commercially in nearly 3 years so I can afford to be selective.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 4, 2015)

Big up DVG. do your thing and let the genetics do the talking.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2015)

Holy fuckin shit @Dungeons_Vault those are some crazy looking girls! You've got me frothing for the drop  how the hell am I supposed to choose which ones to get though? First world problems ha ha ha. Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 5, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Just got these as I thought they(CandyLand V2)would be your best offering beside Grandpas Breathe F2 as far as cookies...this is from GreenLine, the bank you recommended. So are these not yours then? I see on his site your proper packaging on the Grandpas as some others but then a bunch of your strains are like the ones I purchased. I am thoroughly confused now.


what you got is from me
what you were thinking you got is sold out.
the ones with hand written names on the packaging... NOT MINE


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 5, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> I gotta look up the dates of the EC but it would be great to meet you and bring you some of the finished product of your strains. I personally would consider it an honor. Been a while since I worked a booth at any event but if timing pans out I wouldn't mind assisting in all the work involved in the booth. I'll have to bring my buddy cuz hes huge and makes me look like a complete pussy when it comes to carrying shit lol.


If I see you there right on, but we will have a pretty full booth as it is. I have some buddies who roll with me and some other friends working with me as well. The cup is in mid December.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 5, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> If I see you there right on, but we will have a pretty full booth as it is. I have some buddies who roll with me and some other friends working with me as well. The cup is in mid December.


Good stuff! Just making sure you got your boys in Cali to help out. Damn didn't check out the dates before saying all that. I won't have any finished til after new years. It will all pan out, are you coming out for the HT cup in the spring?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 5, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Good stuff! Just making sure you got your boys in Cali to help out. Damn didn't check out the dates before saying all that. I won't have any finished til after new years. It will all pan out, are you coming out for the HT cup in the spring?


not sure yet. Those booth are fucking expensive, and high times is a joke, but they still have a very fun show


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 5, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> not sure yet. Those booth are fucking expensive, and high times is a joke, but they still have a very fun show


I agree, big exposure though. Either way I will have them results up and posted for everyone, I also will spread the love to others who will document the journey and spread the word.

Boots are on the ground, work is being done, results to follow.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Boots are on the ground, work is being done, results to follow.


Do you get a free poster?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 5, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Do you get a free poster?


Ahh man, 5 bones per year is nothing to join the Kiss Army. Sign me up brother! 

Hey if I can get a photographer to take a couple pics of my strains like a model I will make a fuckin poster myself and maybe even ship you one depending on how much that shit costs lol .

[ edit after reading benefits ] - dude you get a fucking membership card.... I am double down now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 5, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3535678
> *PURPLE VAPOR*
> GDP x Grandpas Breath
> Sorry for the bluriness


Hook it up, I loved your candy land.


----------



## jessica d (Nov 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> it's true as stoners, we may not remember what happened last week, or care as long as we get what we want. I haven't purchased seeds commercially in nearly 3 years so I can afford to be selective.


i was just poking you u had his words all underlined but full quote didnt work . gdp is great genetics and i hope dvg sells alot more seeds then ken lol i enjoyed the thread huge and he will sell alot of seeds with drama haha better then y&r.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 19, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I currently am harvesting Grandpas Breath F2's and they will be available soon! Every pheno from the F1s have been stunning.
> 
> Those were a limited release and they are being worked as we speak. Its called "Scout's Honor" and she will be pure dank. Lots of cookie in there and some amazing frost.
> ALL those you just listed were MY creations. To be clear:
> ...


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 19, 2015)

Grandpas Breath F2's, is that a lambs bredth x w/gdp?


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 19, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> Grandpas Breath F2's, is that a lambs bredth x w/gdp?


(OGKB Cookies X Tahoe OG X GDP)


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 19, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> (OGKB Cookies X Tahoe OG X GDP)


messy bucketts


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 19, 2015)

jessica d said:


> View attachment 3536906
> i was just poking you u had his words all underlined but full quote didnt work . gdp is great genetics and i hope dvg sells alot more seeds then ken lol i enjoyed the thread huge and he will sell alot of seeds with drama haha better then y&r.


SEVERE NITROGEN DIFISH THERE "YESSICA", IM OPENING A SWEET SHOP FILLED WITH SUGAR FROSTED CANDY PLANTS . ALL ARE WELLCOME


----------



## jessica d (Dec 19, 2015)

ya i flush major i dont smoke fan leaves lol


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 22, 2015)

PURIST


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 22, 2015)

SO organic OR hydro?? I have 3 GDP SEEDS ON THE WAY AND A FEW OG KUSH TOO. hOW SOON CAN YOU FORCEFLOWER THEM, 4 SETS OF FAN LEAVES? RUDI


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 22, 2015)

jessica d said:


> View attachment 3567918 ya i flush major i dont smoke fan leaves lol


Nice j.d what strain is that?


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 22, 2015)

What strain ? again


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 22, 2015)

so your site is under construction, greenlines site is terrible to navigate.
What do you have available for indica dominant strains that finish in 8-9weeks?


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 22, 2015)

rocknratm said:


> so your site is under construction, greenlines site is terrible to navigate.
> What do you have available for indica dominant strains that finish in 8-9weeks?


Dv will respond to you quicker via Instagram.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 22, 2015)

rocknratm said:


> so your site is under construction, greenlines site is terrible to navigate.
> What do you have available for indica dominant strains that finish in 8-9weeks?


Search function brah


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 24, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Search function brah


damn... I swear I tried that and it didn't work. must have spelled something wrong. Disregard my high ass


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 24, 2015)

rocknratm said:


> damn... I swear I tried that and it didn't work. must have spelled something wrong. Disregard my high ass


Remember kids, only you can prevent butthole fires!


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 26, 2015)

Thats Purple loosestrife, the number of times its been flushed LOL


----------



## jessica d (Jan 1, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice j.d what strain is that?


Hey sky rocket and harris hawk thanks it is sea dragon. mostly all strains i do turn this look before i pull them. gdp


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 6, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> so your site is under construction, greenlines site is terrible to navigate.
> What do you have available for indica dominant strains that finish in 8-9weeks?


purple vapor
some brandywine would have phenos that finish earlier as well


----------



## SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM (Mar 29, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> purple vapor
> some brandywine would have phenos that finish earlier as well


Im looking for a super dank OG, any suggestions?


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 30, 2016)

SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM said:


> Im looking for a super dank OG, any suggestions?


I'm guess grandpas breath


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I'm guess grandpas breath





SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM said:


> Im looking for a super dank OG, any suggestions?


Naw that's more cookie dom than OG. Grand OG Grandpa Larry and The Funk are OG crosses


----------



## Ken Estes (Mar 30, 2016)

*CANDYLAND*!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2016)

I got a couple of the v-1s of those ^. How's the smoke, Ken?



Ken Estes said:


> *CANDYLAND*!
> View attachment 3645911


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I got a couple of the v-1s of those ^. How's the smoke, Ken?


Ask about her in the clone only thread. Many people have it since it's a clone sold regularly in the shops in Cali.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 31, 2016)

i have both ken's cuts of candyland & gdp.

the gdp in flower now... very nice indoor strain. she's maybe week 3 ish. snatch a photo in a minute.

the candyland. im working on getting up-potted & cuts taken. few more months before anything interesting to show.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 3, 2016)

im really interested to see what you think of the taste of the gdp. I bought it in a dispensary, looked bomb as hell nice purple color but had a blandish earthy taste. Could be a dif pheno or how it was grown, never know with dispensaries.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 3, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> im really interested to see what you think of the taste of the gdp. I bought it in a dispensary, looked bomb as hell nice purple color but had a blandish earthy taste. Could be a dif pheno or how it was grown, never know with dispensaries.


Besides the taste how was the smoke?


----------



## SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM (Apr 3, 2016)

I got a couple of cut from a bean popper i know and one had big colas and was not as potent as the other pheno which had popcorn style buds was bomb as hell and my dumb A$$ did not take clones from her. both are very chem like with high notes of GDP.


----------



## SMOKEABLEMEDS.COM (Apr 3, 2016)

Anybody use this Company before Dominion Organics, went to hydro store and was given some samples. This company sounds good but they all do, oh well its free I'll give it try on a couple of plant.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 10, 2016)

@ akhiymjames. I forgot about this tread big homie.You were gone too long. Is it cool if I post DVG results here?


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

About 3 years ago a friend of mine mailed me some what he said was GDP and it was killer smoke.I sure as hell would like to have a few units of the same stuff rite now....ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

It was grown in cali...........ky


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @ akhiymjames. I forgot about this tread big homie.You were gone too long. Is it cool if I post DVG results here?


Hell yea bro that's what his thread was for really DVG info. Another got made cus of all the drama in here but post away bro. Will try and get to the Grand OG before the end of the year.


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

I would love to try some more REAL GDP seed..I did have some but a big ass blackhalk flew in and pulled them all 3 years ago,and man it was looking good so I was told..lol a small hellcopter was hired out of cali..to fly in my area in ky, to spot crops and then mark them crops with a gps then a few days latter the blackhalk would come in and and drop men from ropes to cut crops.ONE GOOD THING HAPPEN TO THAT HIRED HAND from calii..its ass lost oil presure from a leak lol and crashed and burt here in ky .pilliott and one ksp was flying it the worst thing was they both lived in the hospital for awhile it was a sham they did not DIE.TRUE STORY you should find story on google or some place on the net. it was 2013....ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

Where can the REAL GDP be found seeds reg.or fem, but would father have fem for this year . where to buy seeds in the usa with a depit card...if any one known send me a pm.thanks.ky


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> Where can the REAL GDP be found seeds reg.or fem, but would father have fem for this year . where to buy seeds in the usa with a depit card...if any one known send me a pm.thanks.ky


Bro GDP seeds can be found at Attitude only that I know of right now. Thedankteam carries them but sold out


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

thank you .I don't order out of the usa no moor for a reason not worth telling.ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

was not the dvg man from the states?How could a person get in touch with him..he sounded like a good person to me...ky


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> was not the dvg man from the states?How could a person get in touch with him..he sounded like a good person to me...ky


He on Instagram just like most now but not gonna get GDP from him it's not his and no need got his own stuff working now. But you could ask thedankteam when they will restock on GDP as they have it just sold out.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro that's what his thread was for really DVG info. Another got made cus of all the drama in here but post away bro. Will try and get to the Grand OG before the end of the year.


 I'm in this bitch then.


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He on Instagram just like most now but not gonna get GDP from him it's not his and no need got his own stuff working now. But you could ask thedankteam when they will restock on GDP as they have it just sold out.


Thank you..ky


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I'm in this bitch then.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 11, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Besides the taste how was the smoke?


well I have trouble judging potency. The job always gets done, idk. Real nice bag appeal. Maybe other phenos have louder tendencies


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 11, 2016)

Anybody interested im foul mouth besides me it looks like some dank .


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 11, 2016)

Green line has a sale on dvg 
Some packs as low as 50 
72 with shipping for foul mouth


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 11, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Green line had a sale on dvg
> Some packs as low as 50
> 72 with shipping for foul mouth


So are you going to pull the trigger and get some?
Oregon elite seeds has them too for $75 with free shipping. Plus they ship out fast in like 2 days


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 11, 2016)

I may just pull the trigger and order them tonight if not in the morning from green line I don't need the seeds asap 
It's 65 a pack from Gl with 7 dollar shipping fee I'm close to LA anyway
I'm getting foul mouth it has some dank cookie Dom phenos


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 11, 2016)

Just ordered a pack of foul mouth .


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 12, 2016)

just put six in the water.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 12, 2016)

Do dvg packs come with 12 seeds ?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 12, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Do dvg packs come with 12 seeds ?


Yeah I got 12 in my pack


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 12, 2016)

I thought they only came with 10 that's good to know


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 13, 2016)

Check out my cookie vs og thread http://rollitup.org/t/girl-scout-cookies-cuts-vs-og-kush-cuts.906036/


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 13, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get kens cut gdp fem beans I need some purple in my life


----------



## TubePot (Apr 13, 2016)

Connoisseur Genetics has a S1 fem if you can find them


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Connoisseur Genetics has a S1 fem if you can find them


That's the only breeder I know to offer them and I haven't seen them in stock never lol


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 14, 2016)

I hope to find a keeper male or female from the 12 pack of foul mouth and ill be happy.

If I find a good cookie leaning male pollen chucking will be going on with another purple cross .


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the only breeder I know to offer them and I haven't seen them in stock never lol


Dos the dvg man come on here any moor?tell him if he dos to send me a pm. I do not know how to get on that insta gram thing.thank you 4 trying...ky


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> Dos the dvg man come on here any moor?tell him if he dos to send me a pm. I do not know how to get on that insta gram thing.thank you 4 trying...ky


lotta ppl don't do instagram. instagram genetics hermie


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> Dos the dvg man come on here any moor?tell him if he dos to send me a pm. I do not know how to get on that insta gram thing.thank you 4 trying...ky


I don't do Instagram for many reason so I won't be able to reach him 



abe supercro said:


> lotta ppl don't do instagram. instagram genetics hermie


Abe you a fool fareal


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 16, 2016)

Pics of foul mouth from I.G. 2nd pic is lowers at 30 days. 3rd pic is top is the forum cut Girl Scout cookies below is foul mouth (cookie dom pheno). They look similar according to the pic.


----------



## ky man (Apr 16, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Does anyone know where I can get kens cut gdp fem beans I need some purple in my life


BIGWORM6969 on here has a lot of great purple strains...I think there all reg, beans,I hope how soon he has fem bean to sell..ky.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

Who is big worm the dude from the movie Friday 

But no seriously who is he ? 

I'd rather create my own purple line


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

I just got my foul mouth from green line in 1 week and put 6 beans in water as soon as I got them out the mailbox


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

this GDP is just starting to get some colour, she is holding beans from an Irie cookie stomper male


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this GDP is just starting to get some colour, she is holding beans from an Irie cookie stomper maleView attachment 3661140


Is that from the old original release or new release? Have beans of new release still haven't touched traded have the pack to a buddy and I think he may be running some but I would like to see something like this from the new release. Awesome stuff bro she's a beauty.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Is that from the old original release or new release? Have beans of new release still haven't touched traded have the pack to a buddy and I think he may be running some but I would like to see something like this from the new release. Awesome stuff bro she's a beauty.


cheers thanks,yes these 3 GDP ive got going are from the very first batch released @ the tude about 5-7yrs ago, only got 3 germed from 10 beans, 3 girls, 2 been dusted with C99 pollen & the pictured one with cookie stomper genes, tried to dust 1 with a DGOG male but he was sterile...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> cheers thanks,yes these 3 GDP ive got going are from the very first batch released @ the tude about 5-7yrs ago, only got 3 germed from 10 beans, 3 girls, 2 been dusted with C99 pollen & the pictured one with cookie stomper genes, tried to dust 1 with a DGOG male but he was sterile...


Not to change the thread up but have you grown any cookie stomper females out? Out of 3 only one germed and it was male. Saved a cut but slacked and lost it. It was a strange, twisted looking guy. Hoping to get a fem outta the last two..


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not to change the thread up but have you grown any cookie stomper females out? Out of 3 only one germed and it was male. Saved a cut but slacked and lost it. It was a strange, twisted looking guy. Hoping to get a fem outta the last two..


i only had 3 germ out of 5 & they were all boys lol, at least i was lucky to have a choice of the best 1, he's crossed GDP, C99, DGOG, jackpot royale, raspberry kush, and chemdog x sour diesel x romulan, have spread his genes as far as possible, but after your experience maybe the boys are throwing some kinky genetics? will find out next season


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks am but I could have sworn a while ago sin said he was dropping some originals at the dank team on 4/20. Well I just wasted 45 minutes of my life refreshing the dam button from 12 to 12:45 am. Hoping for some sin mint cookies. Well next step is to pop my dungeons vault grandpas breath......


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 21, 2016)

My poor wallet! Green Line extended their 4/20 sale, so I snagged some Humble Pie


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not to change the thread up but have you grown any cookie stomper females out? Out of 3 only one germed and it was male. Saved a cut but slacked and lost it. It was a strange, twisted looking guy. Hoping to get a fem outta the last two..


the 3 males showed no sign of deformity or anything unusual, they all grew out like normal boys, one early opener, one mid then one later pollen releaser


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Does anyone know where I can get kens cut gdp fem beans I need some purple in my life


damn kens is gone frealz? I ran kens gdp a cpl yrs back and wasnt that impressed. a special pheno of apothecary sour grapes has been the BEST purple strain ive found, grape ox is really good too


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the only breeder I know to offer them and I haven't seen them in stock never lol


check out their rainbow casey


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

rare darkness by rare dankness looks pretty dope 2


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

Just dont FFFINGG RUN 'DA PURPS' by BCBD...... scammers


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> cheers thanks,yes these 3 GDP ive got going are from the very first batch released @ the tude about 5-7yrs ago, only got 3 germed from 10 beans, 3 girls, 2 been dusted with C99 pollen & the pictured one with cookie stomper genes, tried to dust 1 with a DGOG male but he was sterile...


that old one was meh


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

antimatt3r said:


> that old one was meh


That may be for you but many people have found gems in the gear from few years back. Few of them are offered as clone only now because of how good they are Candyland and Phantom Cookies. I'll see wassup about these new release soon


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 22, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> My poor wallet! Green Line extended their 4/20 sale, so I snagged some Humble Pie



Try only maybe having 100 bucks every 3-4 month for beans allocated from the wife...........talk about drooling!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

antimatt3r said:


> damn kens is gone frealz? I ran kens gdp a cpl yrs back and wasnt that impressed. a special pheno of apothecary sour grapes has been the BEST purple strain ive found, grape ox is really good too


I think if you ran kens original GDP cut against sour grapes and didn't think the GDP was heavier, it wasn't real GDP. If it smells purple, it's not kens original GDP. Kens cut was a sleeper and I've grown it and sour grapes(clone version) and GDP is more potent Ime. I was running the real kens cut for several years out here when the GDP and DJ short bb cuts were going for around $1k and came with death threats lol, and not a whole lot of things you can get from seed are on the clone only level. Hence them being clone onlys.


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

man this pheno of sour grape i found was insane it wasnt ur standard sour grape, and if you mean heavy by weight the kens gdp was really dense just didnt have a WHOLE lot of flavor or color the sour grape was PURE PURPLE and tasted so good, the kens was a little more dense but not as loud and not nearly as purple

pic is apothecary sour grapes only this one was colored like this!


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

and the gdp I ran was kens gdp, pack of seeds from the attitude, around 2012.



and since when does gdp not smell like purple or grapes type smell lol?????????
I mean my kens didnt really toomuch but the real deal is grape as fuck


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> I snagged some Humble Pie


Fantastic choice ! Loves me some PIE ! Rock on and wake and bake in the AM ! Best weed lyrics ever !

"Black nepalese got you weak in the knees
Seeds and dust that you got bust on
You know it's hard to believe.....30 days in the hole
[That's what they give ya] 30 days in the hole"


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think if you ran kens original GDP cut against sour grapes and didn't think the GDP was heavier, it wasn't real GDP. If it smells purple, it's not kens original GDP. Kens cut was a sleeper and I've grown it and sour grapes(clone version) and GDP is more potent Ime. I was running the real kens cut for several years out here when the GDP and DJ short bb cuts were going for around $1k and came with death threats lol, and not a whole lot of things you can get from seed are on the clone only level. Hence them being clone onlys.


I only keep the ones I grow out from seed that are on the same level that my clone only shit is I am pretty picky I keep my standard damn high prolly been thru 40-50 strains and only have under 10 keepers


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk//cat_42.html?act=viewCat&catId=42


looks like they still there for now at least on attitude


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

antimatt3r said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk//cat_42.html?act=viewCat&catId=42
> 
> 
> looks like they still there for now at least on attitude


New release...I have some got mines from Cannazon last year when nobody had them in stock but Cannazon. Don't know if anything good will come but my buddy has dedicated 5 I traded him with to a project so will get to see what comes from them soon


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

antimatt3r said:


> and the gdp I ran was kens gdp, pack of seeds from the attitude, around 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you did not run kens cut lol, you ran Ken trying to create his cut in bean form. Not the same. And original kens cut smells like skunky dank with a hint of fruit, but mostly skunk. So yeah I maintain my point that the reason you didn't think your from seed GDP was as dank as your from seed sour grapes is because it probably wasn't. But if you had the clone only versions of either your opinion would be swapped and you'd know GDP doesn't smell like a regular purp.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No you did not run kens cut lol, you ran Ken trying to create his cut in bean form. Not the same. And original kens cut smells like skunky dank with a hint of fruit, but mostly skunk. So yeah I maintain my point that the reason you didn't think your from seed GDP was as dank as your from seed sour grapes is because it probably wasn't. But if you had the clone only versions of either your opinion would be swapped and you'd know GDP doesn't smell like a regular purp.


You just exactly described my keeper from the last release. Don't even think about going out in public with a gram in your pocket, unless you don't mind advertising. Loud as fuck, but does have hint of sweetness in the background. I always thought it was a hint of grape, but that might be my brain tricking me from always associating purps with grape. mostly smells skunky.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 30, 2016)

Two humble pies getting up potted.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Two humble pies getting up potted.View attachment 3670091


I never turn down a rockin' helping of Humble Pie - and those clearly "don't need no doctor". Rock the grow, v.s. one.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I never turn down a rockin' helping of Humble Pie - and those clearly "don't need no doctor". Rock the grow, v.s. one.


Yes sirrrrrrRR


----------



## v.s one (May 1, 2016)

I liked how my dungeon gear has been doing, so just ordered purple vapor. Anyone grown these babies yet? They were my first choice just out of stock for a minute till now.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

HUMBLE PIE


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

CITRUS FARMER


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3674578
> HUMBLE PIE


there ye go ky man...you wanted purps..you got it!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

FALSE TEETH


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

FALSE TEETH


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

GRAND SLAM


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

BRANDYWINE


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

GRANDPAS BREATH KEEPER CUT


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2016)

BUD PORN OVERLOAD HAPPENIN RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

humble pie,citrus farmer,Do these seeds come in fem,or reg,,thank you?..ky..send pm if you don't mind to my question


----------



## ovo (May 5, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> FALSE TEETH


What is this? You forgot to add


----------



## ovo (May 5, 2016)

lineage


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

FOUL MOUTH


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

ovo said:


> What is this? You forgot to add


CANDYLAND V2 x GRANDPAS BREATH


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

GRANDPAS BREATH F2


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

CITRUS FARMER


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

"UNLOCK THE FROST"
PINK CANDY


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

LOST SOUL
she throws down! An OG that yields fat! Some phenos will show lots of color


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

GRANDPAS BREATH F2


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

PINK CANDY


----------



## Vato_504 (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> humble pie,citrus farmer,Do these seeds come in fem,or reg,,thank you?..ky..send pm if you don't mind to my question


All his stuff is regs Ky


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> [
> 
> HUMBLE PIE


I mean, that smoke would have to rock as hard as these cats to live up to the name. I should have some of these, I keep thinking...


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3674607PINK CANDY


I need to get me some of all those beans for the new grow room this winter and for some next summer clones.that shit all looks fire great...ky


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3674593FOUL MOUTH


What is the best outdoore beans that is couch lock indca dom, strains that has a big yeald of dvg?


----------



## Traxx187 (May 7, 2016)

I cant wait to pop my grandpas breath


----------



## sky rocket (May 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I cant wait to pop my grandpas breath


When are you going to pop them?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 7, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3674585
> FALSE TEETH


That looks friggin great!


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 7, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3674605LOST SOUL
> she throws down! An OG that yields fat! Some phenos will show lots of color


Nice have 5 babies going of its following the Humble pie which gave lil too many males but did get a ogkb dom pheno an another nice girl.


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I cant wait to pop my grandpas breath


saving mine for prime role in next seasons chuck session!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> saving mine for prime role in next seasons chuck session!


Saving mine for when i grt a house here soon more spcace


----------



## v.s one (May 9, 2016)

Greenline is the shiznit. No freebies but WTF. I can't wait to get these going. In veg I got humble, foul mouth Es grand og and adding this one.


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Greenline is the shiznit. No freebies but WTF. I can't wait to get these going. In veg I got humble, foul mouth Es grand og and adding this one.View attachment 3677624


just about got the whole lineup by now v.s one?...way to go bro!


----------



## v.s one (May 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> just about got the whole lineup by now v.s one?...way to go bro!


Thank you. I'm going to be making some f2s so I should be busy for awhile. I meant to tell you your Gdp looked great. For being six years old.


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Thank you. I'm going to be making some f2s so I should be busy for awhile. I meant to tell you your Gdp looked great. For being six years old.


all those DVG look good to cross, specially that grandpas breath, thanks the GDP are from beans that were purchased 6-7yrs ago, not 6yr old plants lol, nearly done with their baby making & only a few wks now from full ripening, back in a min with some new pics of em...


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

these 3 GDP are nearly done with bean making, 2 on right are purp pheno, one on left has slight colour, 2 have Mosca C99 pollen on board & 1 has Irie cookie stomper pollen, plants behind are La Plata DGOG


----------



## v.s one (May 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these 3 GDP are nearly done with bean making, 2 on right are purp pheno, one on left has slight colour, 2 have Mosca C99 pollen on board & 1 has Irie cookie stomper pollen, plants behind are La Plata DGOGView attachment 3677693 View attachment 3677694 View attachment 3677695


 Yeah buddy looks primo. Yeah I knew they were from seed not clones.


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Yeah buddy looks primo. Yeah I knew they were from seed not clones.


pulled a few beans from them to check state of ripeness, big... near appleseed size...few wks to go, then gotta sit out this oncoming winter till spring in september, plan plan plan


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

GDP(female) x cookie stomper on left with CV raspbery kush(female purple pheno) x Mosca C99 on right


----------



## Biggchong (May 10, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> View attachment 3674606GRANDPAS BREATH F2


just ordered me some from J @sourpatch


----------



## Southerner (May 10, 2016)

So I just read the entire 66 pages of this thread....right after I ordered a pack of GDP from TDT. I always wanted to give the seeds a try, but I wasn't aware of all this stuff going on. On the other hand, I also have a pack of the Confidential Purps that I got around the same time as the split and all that. Didn't seem like there was much info on the Confidential Purp out there, but that pic that was posted here makes me very interested in getting those in the dirt. My plan is to do a purple themed grow this winter. So far I am thinking 5 Confidential Purp, 5 of w/e the hell GDP I just ordered, 5 Snozzberry, and 5 or so clones of this Gorilla Grape cut that I am testing ATM. Has anyone else bought anything from GDP Inc. on TDT with the most recent restock? Maybe that question is for a different thread at this point..


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2016)

Here are three foulmouth getting ready to uppot next to  a humble pie male.


----------



## ky man (May 15, 2016)

those look good.ky


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Here are three foulmouth getting ready to uppot next to View attachment 3682748 a humble pie male.


massive leaves! dont want a really hot day with leaves soo big, just cookoff like steamed lettuce lol


----------



## v.s one (May 19, 2016)

So far 2 different phenos of humble pie. This crazy leaf structure and just a regular ass plant structure.


----------



## ky man (May 19, 2016)

looks deformed ky.


----------



## v.s one (May 19, 2016)

ky man said:


> looks deformed ky.


 I like the deformity and indica Dom.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 20, 2016)

I had 4 Humble pie like this unfortunately all males. Have my #1 female n flower now .I update in my journal. I am flowering the latest showing male for pollen collection.


----------



## v.s one (May 20, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> I had 4 Humble pie like this unfortunately all males. Have my #1 female n flower now .I update in my journal. I am flowering the latest showing male for pollen collection.


I think your on to something. I got one female that is the other pheno. Gonna collect pollen too if they are males.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

v.s one said:


> So far 2 different phenos of humble pie. This crazy leaf structure and just a regular ass plant structure.View attachment 3686154


Nice mixed pheno of Cherry Pie and Grandpas Breath. See traits from Pie and OGKB. Look forward to see it flower for ya


----------



## v.s one (May 20, 2016)

Right on! I know your a OGKB historian and your running the pie.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Right on! I know your a OGKB historian and your running the pie.


Yea man love those cookies and Cherry Pie is awesome too. Be glad to harvest this first run with it. DVG should've named the Humble Pie Bad Grandpa lol all I can think about is the lil kid dancing to Cherry Pie dressed like a girl lol


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2016)

lookin thru old HT mag.


----------



## Southerner (May 20, 2016)

i cant even


----------



## v.s one (Jun 4, 2016)

My first female super stoked. She's a stinky girl in veg. First week of flower.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 4, 2016)

What do you guys think about these two males? I like em both but one has to go.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3700087 What do you guys think about these two males? I like em both but one has to go.


I like em just by the looks. The tall one looks ogkb from what I've seen before, the mutated leaves gives it away. The short stocky one has nice internodal structure and would be good in a scrog. How do they smell mate?? Any frost on those boys?


----------



## v.s one (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I like em just by the looks. The tall one looks ogkb from what I've seen before, the mutated leaves gives it away. The short stocky one has nice internodal structure and would be good in a scrog. How do they smell mate?? Any frost on those boys?


 What's weird is I got identical twins of both males , but there female and opposite one bigger or smaller then the other. Not by much a couple of inches give or take. The males smell good but the female in flower blew em all away in veg. I was hoping she was a male would of made my choice easy.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What's weird is I got identical twins of both males , but there female and opposite one bigger or smaller then the other. Not by much a couple of inches give or take. The males smell good but the female in flower blew em all away in veg. I was hoping she was a male would of made my choice easy.


Ha ha that is weird, you got two pheno's just not in the right order!! Does make a hard choice hey, depends what you're after in progeny really, if you want to make squat progeny, go with the shorter one. That lanky boy looks like he'd pass on some dank qualities though!!


----------



## v.s one (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha that is weird, you got two pheno's just not in the right order!! Does make a hard choice hey, depends what you're after in progeny really, if you want to make squat progeny, go with the shorter one. That lanky boy looks like he'd pass on some dank qualities though!!


 Two phenos is good to work with. Might have too collect from both. Seems stable so far.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Two phenos is good to work with. Might have too collect from both. Seems stable so far.


maybe trim some leaf or tip off each plant from the same general areas & smoke it, one could have a better thc profile?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Two phenos is good to work with. Might have too collect from both. Seems stable so far.


Absolutely, definitely collect from both, you never know, the progeny may out do the parents!!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3700087 What do you guys think about these two males? I like em both but one has to go.


If you have to make a call and cull one, then I would say.....always go with the one that you originally liked the most.
But if you have the room, then a little pollen here, a little pollen there......eh voila!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 5, 2016)

v.s.1.
Aloha.
Back about 10 years ago, some friends went to cali and brought back cuts.
Bubba, pink lemonade,gdp...
All were the original cuts.
Gdp I grew, but I only ran her once.
It was an amazing looking plant!
Great structure, but it had the best leaves I had seen! I'm kinda a leaf guy. Extremely long and fat with many fingers. Looked like a huge hand. Buds grew beautifully, large, long and tight! With very nicely developed pods. But the resin was insane! It also had a great strong crazy fruity smell. I though I had found a great keeper.
Then I smoked it, and the flavor never translated. No fruit, just a spicy current flavor. 
Now the stone was very strong the first times I smoked it. So I was like ok it doesn't have the flavor, but is very potent, so I'm happy. But after hitting it more, I discovered it couldn't hold that potency.

So I was wondering what your experience has been with this strain?

Dungeon Vault, those are some amazing looking crosses and grows!
Would love to get some Pink n Teeth!


----------



## v.s one (Jun 5, 2016)

kona gold said:


> v.s.1.
> Aloha.
> Back about 10 years ago, some friends went to cali and brought back cuts.
> Bubba, pink lemonade,gdp...
> ...


Wow I thought I was the only person here who was a sucker for leaf porn.Lol . I have access to the clone onlys all day, but I like growing from seed. I'm the bean bandit . I live for the thrill of bean popping I F2 if a cross looks promising or I F2 if a cross is the shit or If I'm going to let a cross go. So I f2 a lot. Lol


----------



## jwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

are these ogkb crosses really that good or just hype? So far from all the pics ive seen the shit looks like a pain in the ass to trim, i mean what ever happened to high flower to leaf ratios? Is that not a thing anymore.

Either way i jumped on the hype train and snatched 2 pugsbreath just in case lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 7, 2016)

jwreck said:


> are these ogkb crosses really that good or just hype? So far from all the pics ive seen the shit looks like a pain in the ass to trim, i mean what ever happened to high flower to leaf ratios? Is that not a thing anymore.
> 
> Either way i jumped on the hype train and snatched 2 pugsbreath just in case lol


Nobody is really working the crosses. The crosses are good but if the were worked to the OGKB side the nugs would have the high flower to leaf ratio as the OGKB Mimi's nothing but nugs. The added genes take away from that but the potential is still there. The crosses are fire but the initial OGKB cross is the fire cross IMHO


----------



## jwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Nobody is really working the crosses. The crosses are good but if the were worked to the OGKB side the nugs would have the high flower to leaf ratio as the OGKB Mimi's nothing but nugs. The added genes take away from that but the potential is still there. The crosses are fire but the initial OGKB cross is the fire cross IMHO


But if they work the line to the ogkb side wont that reduce vigor on most progeny? From what i hear, the original is a super slow vegger.

have you grown the original or just seen images? The reason i ask is cuz every pic i have seen the colas look leafy as fuck, even when crossed to strains that barely have.
Think for a sec, if a breeder is trying to sell you on a cross of oh idk lets say ogkb x skunk, is he going to show you a pic of a plant that looks like skunk or a distant relative of ogkb? I think what you see is what you get - a leafy, slow vegging plant that is horrible to breed with


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jun 8, 2016)

Well bummer had a few ogkb looking Humble pie males . The one I been flowering out for pollen is just pushing lots of empty dry sacs. Going to let go an hope end up with at least enough to hit a branch or two.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 10, 2016)

At least I got something out of this thread.... my 8 bay 11s are appy x gdp, lovin appy so far. It's funny how I find out the true genetics four years later. I wanted to pick up grandpas breath 120 is up there though.

Dvg mentioned bodhi was mad at him as well, that means something in my book. He was working for gdp when that happened I assume.

We didn't like the constant handicap comments, that analogy was rough (you said u didn't mean anything by it in the same posting, but he doesn't have a leg to stand on, come on). Kens kids are allowed to type for him, I think that's fair. I have to do the same for some of my people. This guy has a bad attitude, I hate my former employer too, but you don't get customers openly talking bad about people in your industry. Salty. Needs to eat that humble pie.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 11, 2016)

My best looking foul mouth going to flower to be sexed. If it is a male it needs to get flowered before it gets to big, but if it's a girl she is just right.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> My best looking foul mouth going to flower to be sexed. If it is a male it needs to get flowered before it gets to big, but if it's a girl she is just right.View attachment 3705642


Looks awesome man


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> My best looking foul mouth going to flower to be sexed. If it is a male it needs to get flowered before it gets to big, but if it's a girl she is just right.View attachment 3705642



Do you know what the lineage of dookies is? No preflowers yet on the foul mouth? The branching is thick, nice plant


----------



## v.s one (Jun 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looks awesome man





RootzGemini said:


> Do you know what the lineage of dookies is? No preflowers yet on the foul mouth? The branching is thick, nice plant


Chem 4 X cookies. This one is growing super fast. Love it.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 12, 2016)

After a fight with the mite and losing everything I had even my beautiful moms, it has been too long since I germinated some beans. I threw some grand og, grandpas breath12 x grandpas breath, grandslam v3 into the cubes. Hoping for some healthy females and at least one stud. It has been way too long but hopefully some good shit coming folks!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> After a fight with the mite and losing everything I had even my beautiful moms, it has been too long since I germinated some beans. I threw some grand og, grandpas breath12 x grandpas breath, grandslam v3 into the cubes. Hoping for some healthy females and at least one stud. It has been way too long but hopefully some good shit coming folks!


Best of luck mate, hope you get what you want...and hope it's dank


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 12, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> After a fight with the mite and losing everything I had even my beautiful moms, it has been too long since I germinated some beans. I threw some grand og, grandpas breath12 x grandpas breath, grandslam v3 into the cubes. Hoping for some healthy females and at least one stud. It has been way too long but hopefully some good shit coming folks!


I'll be watching Grand OG have some myself. Keep us posted


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jun 12, 2016)

I like see the grand og too. Have a pack


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 12, 2016)

I harvested E's Grand OG about a month ago, it was a stocky plant with strong branches, very full of leaves and yielded well. Smoke is good too, just don't overdo it on the amber trics as it will quickly turn to sleep medicine! I use mine as the nighttime veg smoke.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 12, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I harvested E's Grand OG about a month ago, it was a stocky plant with strong branches, very full of leaves and yielded well. Smoke is good too, just don't overdo it on the amber trics as it will quickly turn to sleep medicine! I use mine as the nighttime veg smoke.


How many females did you end up with? What a trip I put four in water last night. I wanted to go with kendawg but this pack was open. No pics any color?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 12, 2016)

I am very small scale and like a variety so only popped 1 seed and got a female. I topped the plant and grew out the clone so did 2 grows with it. Mine had lots of purpling on the leaves when growing. The dried bud has an overall purple tint to it


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 21, 2016)

Kens GDP, picked up from cannazon about a 1 1/2 yrs ago I think? They were the first to have them in stock, then all the controversy started. I've got plenty of bangers, but it will take something truly special to kick this out of my garden. She's got the flavor, the flower time, the yield, and the bag appeal. She can be a little finicky and throw nanners late in flower, but I can deal with that. Getting chopped in the next day or so....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Kens GDP, picked up from cannazon about a 1 1/2 yrs ago I think? They were the first to have them in stock, then all the controversy started. I've got plenty of bangers, but it will take something truly special to kick this out of my garden. She's got the flavor, the flower time, the yield, and the bag appeal. She can be a little finicky and throw nanners late in flower, but I can deal with that. Getting chopped in the next day or so....
> View attachment 3713731 View attachment 3713732


Very awesome to hear your report and yea I remembered when you grabbed those cus you let me know where to get some too lol. Glad you found something good and looks like the ones I got to Amos he grew looked good but smell and taste weren't what he liked but they looks promising. I have faith in the half a pack I have left


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Very awesome to hear your report and yea I remembered when you grabbed those cus you let me know where to get some too lol. Glad you found something good and looks like the ones I got to Amos he grew looked good but smell and taste weren't what he liked but they looks promising. I have faith in the half a pack I have left


I test smoked the best pheno yesterday, amigo. A very mild smell, but the taste is strong and good. Like barely sweetened berry kool-aid, and the potency is very good. Clones will be hit w/ goji tranny pollen - should be a good mix, if successful. Much thanks. Nug pics here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/page-19


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Very awesome to hear your report and yea I remembered when you grabbed those cus you let me know where to get some too lol. Glad you found something good and looks like the ones I got to Amos he grew looked good but smell and taste weren't what he liked but they looks promising. I have faith in the half a pack I have left


I guess i got really lucky, b/c smell and taste is one area where she shines. Not sweet at all, more pungent earthy skunky diesel. Don't go out in public with a bag in your pocket. Definitely not what i expected from GDP, but no complaints here. If you don't want to waste time sorting through what you have left just let me know...


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 23, 2016)

Has anyone ran black cherry OG


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2016)

fem GDP ?

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/blimburn-seeds-granddaddy-purple/prod_5968.html


----------



## camaro630hp (Jun 23, 2016)

Are there any good banks with the original GDP in stock US-based? Or anything comparable to the strain itself


----------



## Southerner (Jun 23, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> Are there any good banks with the original GDP in stock US-based? Or anything comparable to the strain itself


https://belleislebeanbank.com/products/granddaddy-purps

This is new stock and I havn't heard too much about it anyone growing any since the recent drama/shakeupthat happened in the GDP company. I had been looking for a pack of it for what felt like years when this most recent stock came in; I got a pack a few months ago but won't be running it for a while as I recently aquired the clone.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 23, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> Are there any good banks with the original GDP in stock US-based? Or anything comparable to the strain itself


ive just finished running the original GDP released in approx 2009 from the tude, i harvested a bit early but in truth was dismayed at the 'lack' of colour the 3 girls had...i found much more colour in the cannaventure raspberry kush & la plata labs DGOG harvested at the same time, with the advent of the very colourful IHG, DVG strains & others being available i will focus elsewhere in my search for purps varieties instead of GDP in future


----------



## camaro630hp (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm going to reread what you posted Lol 

Thanks for taking your time to reply I just remember years ago the tasting like fruity pebbles and had extremely good high energetic and pain relieving what other strains do you recommend that are similar in the reliefs I'm looking for the best genetics poSsible QUOTE="greencropper, post: 12716895, member: 913418"]ive just finished running the original GDP released in approx 2009 from the tude, i harvested a bit early but in truth was dismayed at the 'lack' of colour the 3 girls had...i found much more colour in the cannaventure raspberry kush & la plata labs DGOG harvested at the same time, with the advent of the very colourful IHG, DVG strains & others being available i will focus elsewhere in my search for purps varieties instead of GDP in future[/QUOTE]


----------



## camaro630hp (Jun 23, 2016)

Southerner said:


> https://belleislebeanbank.com/products/granddaddy-purps
> 
> This is new stock and I havn't heard too much about it anyone growing any since the recent drama/shakeupthat happened in the GDP company. I had been looking for a pack of it for what felt like years when this most recent stock came in; I got a pack a few months ago but won't be running it for a while as I recently aquired the clone.


Thanks for the link


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive just finished running the original GDP released in approx 2009 from the tude, i harvested a bit early but in truth was dismayed at the 'lack' of colour the 3 girls had...i found much more colour in the cannaventure raspberry kush & la plata labs DGOG harvested at the same time, with the advent of the very colourful IHG, DVG strains & others being available i will focus elsewhere in my search for purps varieties instead of GDP in future


I have come across many lbs of GDP that didn't have color, I definitely don't feel that the purple is a dominant trait in that strain. The clone only was probably found by fluke.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 23, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> I'm going to reread what you posted Lol
> 
> Thanks for taking your time to reply I just remember years ago the tasting like fruity pebbles and had extremely good high energetic and pain relieving what other strains do you recommend that are similar in the reliefs I'm looking for the best genetics poSsible QUOTE="greencropper, post: 12716895, member: 913418"]ive just finished running the original GDP released in approx 2009 from the tude, i harvested a bit early but in truth was dismayed at the 'lack' of colour the 3 girls had...i found much more colour in the cannaventure raspberry kush & la plata labs DGOG harvested at the same time, with the advent of the very colourful IHG, DVG strains & others being available i will focus elsewhere in my search for purps varieties instead of GDP in future


[/QUOTE]
dont get me wrong bro, its top shelf smoke for most of what ails us, but when a person buys GDP most are looking for the fantastic colours too, just sad that part of the strain didnt come through too


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 24, 2016)

dont get me wrong bro, its top shelf smoke for most of what ails us, but when a person buys GDP most are looking for the fantastic colours too, just sad that part of the strain didnt come through too[/QUOTE]

Mine has great colors when growing, but once dry there are only hints of purple in there. Most of the color is on the sugar leaves, and tends to fade away. Cooler temps and letting her go longer help, although I still get some purple in the warmer months. One of the prettiest plants I grow, purple or not.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> dont get me wrong bro, its top shelf smoke for most of what ails us, but when a person buys GDP most are looking for the fantastic colours too, just sad that part of the strain didnt come through too


Mine has great colors when growing, but once dry there are only hints of purple in there. Most of the color is on the sugar leaves, and tends to fade away. Cooler temps and letting her go longer help, although I still get some purple in the warmer months. One of the prettiest plants I grow, purple or not.[/QUOTE]
it was my first GDP grow, i had never seen it before cept in mags & online, so what i was expecting most would be the typical purp buds you see when doing a google search, i was misled by that data, yet for sure the GDP is a very nice plant in itself with a strong structure, rock hard golfball type nugs, great resin & terps production, im interested to see how the crosses of GDP with C99 & cookie stomper turn out & will be growing them out next outdoor seaon


----------



## camaro630hp (Jun 24, 2016)

Really appreciate all the input Like I said I just remember late 200x the popcorn purple buds that tasted like fruity pebbles and had an extremely good high very relaxing mellow no paranoia Honestly that some of the best stuff I ever had I could probably smoke that stuff every day and never get tired of it I know they say different strokes for different folks That Stran just works so well for me 

There's tons of misinformation you can read for days and be misinformed just don't want to waste my time experimenting I like to start with the best from the beginning if U have the option 

I don't like to waste time 

Do it Once do it right 

Any links you guys want to shoot me would be greatly appreciated 

Best genetics possible


----------



## v.s one (Jun 24, 2016)

A nug of humble pie dusted. It looks like she is taking in the pollen.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Jul 1, 2016)

Strain suggestions from dvg thinking of getting grandpa's breath f2 while it's on sale i have lost soul and foul mouth I'm tempted to get more beans of those crosses instead hopefully I'll find a keeper in the packs I already have


----------



## greencropper (Jul 1, 2016)

just noticed DVG will be available @ the tude soon


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Jul 1, 2016)

Idk of your in America there are alot of America seed companies that ship in the US i wouldn't trust attitude even though lots of people get there orders thats me I'd rather support a US seed distributor


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 1, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Strain suggestions from dvg thinking of getting grandpa's breath f2 while it's on sale i have lost soul and foul mouth I'm tempted to get more beans of those crosses instead hopefully I'll find a keeper in the packs I already have


I have 6 grandpas breath in veg right now (I killed 4 of due to my error). So I another pack on standby if I don't find a gem out these 6. 
Buddy on ig found a keeper or two out of a pack of foul mouth. I would go with grandpas breath. 


greencropper said:


> just noticed DVG will be available @ the tude soon


I think that's good for the international customers.


----------



## greentipz (Jul 1, 2016)

Very shady individuals


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 1, 2016)

Foul mouth


----------



## greencropper (Jul 1, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Idk of your in America there are alot of America seed companies that ship in the US i wouldn't trust attitude even though lots of people get there orders thats me I'd rather support a US seed distributor


im not in the us,if i was in usa i would use banks in that country too, but i must say that ive made approx 40 orders through the tude since it opened with only 1 order suspect(sealed breeders pack opened before arrival), i guess ive been lucky


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Jul 1, 2016)

L


sky rocket said:


> I have 6 grandpas breath in veg right now (I killed 4 of due to my error). So I another pack on standby if I don't find a gem out these 6.
> Buddy on ig found a keeper or two out of a pack of foul mouth. I would go with grandpas breath.
> 
> I think that's good for the international customers.[/QUOTE
> Why grandpa's breath over foul mouth I want to hear your opinion


----------



## v.s one (Jul 2, 2016)

Th


Shadowfarmer said:


> Strain suggestions from dvg thinking of getting grandpa's breath f2 while it's on sale i have lost soul and foul mouth I'm tempted to get more beans of those crosses instead hopefully I'll find a keeper in the packs I already have





Shadowfarmer said:


> I seen on I g he wasn't making any more of swamp thing. That might be one to grab. You can't go wrong with more foulmouth though.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 2, 2016)

I seen on I g he wasn't making any more of swamp thing. That might be one to grab. You can't go wrong with more foulmouth though.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes I'm very interested in foul mouth I want to look for a cookie stud from that cross. 
Did you see the grandpa's breath f2 male # 2 it looks better than the first one I can't wait to see those crosses


----------



## Brandon Nebel (Jul 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know anybody who has the original in stock as once the parent stock was taken no more was made. Don't know about masterofseeds myself but if you find out they're repudable let us know


Here in California I get the original candyland clones from a dispensary and it's the original version made by King klones. Maybe it's a new Ken company. Not sure. But the clones are clean and grow nice and itsee the original version


----------



## greencropper (Jul 12, 2016)

DVG to be available @ the tude soon


----------



## v.s one (Jul 13, 2016)

Humble pie day 50.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Humble pie day 50.View attachment 3731527


Cherry Pie was one my choice strain over gsc for several years. Do you have experience with the Bay area Cherry Pie? If so, how the smell...if not, how's the smell? Looks frosty, good job!


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Humble pie day 50.View attachment 3731527


Is that your keeper pheno? Man she's nice. How much longer do you think?


dirtyshawa said:


> Cherry Pie was one my choice strain over gsc for several years. Do you have experience with the Bay area Cherry Pie? If so, how the smell...if not, how's the smell? Looks frosty, good job!


Speaking of cherry pie I'm suppose to get 4 cuttings of her next month. How's the cherry pie?


----------



## v.s one (Jul 13, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Cherry Pie was one my choice strain over gsc for several years. Do you have experience with the Bay area Cherry Pie? If so, how the smell...if not, how's the smell? Looks frosty, good job!


Oh straight cherry limeade from week one, but more cherry now. I knew she was special from how she smelled in veg.after, growing cookies and now a pie cross. I'm with you on liking cherry pie more. It must be nice being from the land of milk and honey!!!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 13, 2016)

may a good cherry pie be had in seed form anywhere?


----------



## v.s one (Jul 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Is that your keeper pheno? Man she's nice. How much longer do you think?
> 
> Speaking of cherry pie I'm suppose to get 4 cuttings of her next month. How's the cherry pie?


I don't know. I got three more females. I hit her lowereds with pollen (f2s), so when she hits 60 days. I will give the ax, but ready to me now. Nice come up on the clone onlys.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> may a good cherry pie be had in seed form anywhere?


Docs dank seeds bro from Oregon Elite


----------



## greencropper (Jul 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Docs dank seeds bro from Oregon Elite


thanks for the tip man, will check it out!


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive just finished running the original GDP released in approx 2009 from the tude, i harvested a bit early but in truth was dismayed at the 'lack' of colour the 3 girls had...i found much more colour in the cannaventure raspberry kush & la plata labs DGOG harvested at the same time, with the advent of the very colourful IHG, DVG strains & others being available i will focus elsewhere in my search for purps varieties instead of GDP in future


True GDP doesn't turn purple until week 9, and a lot of the time late in week 9. It's really a 10 week strain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jul 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> True GDP doesn't turn purple until week 9, and a lot of the time late in week 9. It's really a 10 week strain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


appreciate that info bro, will wait longer with the next batch of GDP crosses


----------



## v.s one (Jul 16, 2016)

My only female from the beans I popped of foulmouth.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3733676 My only female from the beans I popped of foulmouth.


Nice when are you going to flip her to flower mode?


----------



## v.s one (Jul 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice when are you going to flip her to flower mode?


Today. I got a male I'm giving the ax. I will keep the tread updated.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 21, 2016)

Man I like how this humble pie looks, but I love how she smells more.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 21, 2016)

Ogkb pheno of humble.female day one of flower. Super long veg.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 23, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3738327 Man I like how this humble pie looks, but I love how she smells more.View attachment 3738328


Me gusta


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3738327 Man I like how this humble pie looks, but I love how she smells more.View attachment 3738328


Nice!! She looks damn fine to me too mate!!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Docs dank seeds bro from Oregon Elite


just found these, maybe a good cherry pie here!, greenpointseeds.com


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> just found these, maybe a good cherry pie here!, greenpointseeds.com View attachment 3739984


Worth a try bro, sounds good!!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Worth a try bro, sounds good!!


i dont know anything about scapegoat gear but remember seeing some pics awhile ago...it was dank for sure, i just put it out there for anyone interested...i cannot buy more beans now for awhile...apologies to James for veering off topic a bit


----------



## Odin* (Jul 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Ogkb pheno of humble.female day one of flower. Super long veg.View attachment 3738333



Dude, if you're not going to upgrade those Xtrasuns to digi's, at least get them on "240" (220). What's that you spilled on the leaf there? Clean 'em up too (ballasts), will prolong their life (heat dispersion).

Looking healthy. How long is "super long veg" to you? It's all subjective.

Cheers, bro.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 24, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Dude, if you're not going to upgrade those Xtrasuns to digi's, at least get them on "240" (220). What's that you spilled on the leaf there? Clean 'em up too (ballasts), will prolong their life (heat dispersion).
> 
> Looking healthy. How long is "super long veg" to you? It's all subjective.
> 
> Cheers, bro.


i do run digital buddy. That ballast don't work. Been saving it to try and fix. For shits and giggles. I foiler feed once a week. Molasses great white, earth warm castings. Brewed for 48 hours. Just gave it its final spray. 2 months from seed.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

My next run of Dvg.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> My next run of Dvg.View attachment 3745310


Wicked! Looking forward to seeing what you get!!


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked! Looking forward to seeing what you get!!


Me too. I got purple vapor coming up next. Stay tuned it's going to get crazy.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Me too. I got purple vapor coming up next. Stay tuned it's going to get crazy.


Ooohh YUMMY! Sounds the business too man


----------



## martyg (Aug 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3733676 My only female from the beans I popped of foulmouth.


I need to get me some foul mouth


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 6, 2016)

kens gdp


----------



## martyg (Aug 14, 2016)

Just picked up foul mouth. Grampas breath f2 and humble pie


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> kens gdp
> View attachment 3750828 View attachment 3750829


Some dank looking buds you got there man!!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2016)

last run, no more space... sin mints bumped off candyland... but passed around a few cuts in MI
kens candyland version 1 
EDIT: from mid 2013 stock


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> last run, no more space... sin mints bumped off candyland... but passed around a few cuts in MI
> kens candyland version 1
> View attachment 3762018


Aint got room for stuff send it my way haha ! Happy sat!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> last run, no more space... sin mints bumped off candyland... but passed around a few cuts in MI
> kens candyland version 1
> EDIT: from mid 2013 stock
> View attachment 3762018


ahhh the candyland of yore....


----------



## dave chull (Aug 22, 2016)

Just got a cut of purple champagne . Buddy had two phenos a green one that he said smelled super Limey grape kool aid , and one that's turns purple and is fire I got purp one pic when I transplant


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

What's the better strain to find an ogkb leaner...foul mouth or grandpa's breath f2?


----------



## v.s one (Aug 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What's the better strain to find an ogkb leaner...foul mouth or grandpa's breath f2?


Heres my Ogkb leaner of humble pie. I have three foulmouths and they look nothing like Ogkb , but I will be poppin more.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Heres my Ogkb leaner of humble pie. I have three foulmouths and they look nothing like Ogkb , but I will be poppin more.


There's no pic mate but I remember seeing your humble pie, that was dank af!! Hmm now you got me wanting to add animal pie to the list ha ha.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> There's no pic mate but I remember seeing your humble pie, that was dank af!! Hmm now you got me wanting to add animal pie to the list ha ha.


It won't let me upload. I haven't shown this pheno.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 23, 2016)

This thread just opened up my eyes to a lot of things thanks to all that have contributed I didn't even know who DVG was 

I need to wake up


----------



## v.s one (Aug 23, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> This thread just opened up my eyes to a lot of things thanks to all that have contributed I didn't even know who DVG was
> 
> I need to wake up


Welcome.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

v.s one said:


> It won't let me upload. I haven't shown this pheno.


Really? I could've sworn it was yours that I saw. Ah well, whoever's it was looked dank lol


----------



## v.s one (Aug 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Really? I could've sworn it was yours that I saw. Ah well, whoever's it was looked dank lol


Your right I posted s veg pic. Now it is in flower 30 days


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Your right I posted s veg pic. Now it is in flower 30 days


That's right, it was too. The humble pie I saw was in the DVG thread!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 24, 2016)

E's grand of female and unkown


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> E's grand of female and unkownView attachment 3764709


Gonna be watching bro. I got a pack of the Grand OG myself so gonna be interesting to see how she finishes out for you


----------



## v.s one (Aug 29, 2016)

Foulmouth day 42


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 7, 2016)

27 days in one of the two grandpas breath f2's. Pheno #4 pictures really smell likes a old mans breath...pheno #6 (not pictured)doesn't smell as bad yet.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3768749 Foulmouth day 42


I approve


----------



## v.s one (Sep 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I approve


More pics coming soon.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3774934 27 days in one of the two grandpas breath f2's. Pheno #4 pictures really smell likes a old mans breath...pheno #6 (not pictured)doesn't smell as bad yet. View attachment 3774933


very nice bro, your plant pics always look healthy as, not an easy thing to do over a long time!


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> very nice bro, your plant pics always look healthy as, not an easy thing to do over a long time!


Thanks I just keep my recipe simple and don't over do it. I wish I could say the same thing about my seedling that look like shit. That's why I always prefer to start from clones....lol


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks I just keep my recipe simple and don't over do it. I wish I could say the same thing about my seedling that look like shit. That's why I always prefer to start from clones....lolView attachment 3775601


are you using a light nute soil mix like a starter one? 
My seedlings would look like that when I used a starter soil, not enough nutes in it I think. I ended up using my normal roots organic in most of the cup and just a little starter on top. No more yellow or pale seedlings. And the growth rate was much better.


----------



## martyg (Sep 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3768749 Foulmouth day 42


Nice this pic gets me excited for my foul mouth!!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2016)

martyg said:


> Nice this pic gets me excited for my foul mouth!!


I justed posted some more recent stuff on the enter the dungeon tread. I usually post here but I get confused sometimes and don't pay attention.lol


----------



## higher self (Sep 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks I just keep my recipe simple and don't over do it. I wish I could say the same thing about my seedling that look like shit. That's why I always prefer to start from clones....lolView attachment 3775601


Coco a bit dry will make the salts rise. I have to rinse my coco well before I use it for seedlings or they will turn out like that.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 13, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> are you using a light nute soil mix like a starter one?
> My seedlings would look like that when I used a starter soil, not enough nutes in it I think. I ended up using my normal roots organic in most of the cup and just a little starter on top. No more yellow or pale seedlings. And the growth rate was much better.


Thanks for the tip man I appreciate it. What's your ppm's when you start feeding your little ones?


higher self said:


> Coco a bit dry will make the salts rise. I have to rinse my coco well before I use it for seedlings or they will turn out like that.


Okay I'll keep that in mind....
So two more have died. I always struggle to start seedlings off in coco. Also I think I rushed it because normally I leave them in the rapid rooters longer for a stronger root development. I got so excited and saw one root I immediatly transferred them to coco. Funny thing is that I normally start them off in a aero cloner. Next time around I will take my time.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks I just keep my recipe simple and don't over do it. I wish I could say the same thing about my seedling that look like shit. That's why I always prefer to start from clones....lolView attachment 3775601


What ive been doing these days is using one of those styrofoam seed starter trays that float in the little trays with rooter plugs. But i put mine in a tote with about 10 gal of water, very light on nutes, and 2 air stones hooked to a al40 running 24/7. I guess you could call it a dwc seed starter. It works great cause you can throw up to 50 in there in a very small space.

Very fast growth. I run mine up a couple of nodes then transplant. Just be careful if you have a lot in there. The roots will grow fast and you when you go to transplant you'll feel like your untangling a garbage bag full of christmas lights!


----------



## higher self (Sep 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks for the tip man I appreciate it. What's your ppm's when you start feeding your little ones?
> 
> Okay I'll keep that in mind....
> So two more have died. I always struggle to start seedlings off in coco. Also I think I rushed it because normally I leave them in the rapid rooters longer for a stronger root development. I got so excited and saw one root I immediatly transferred them to coco. Funny thing is that I normally start them off in a aero cloner. Next time around I will take my time.


I had a bunch of seeds die off using my reused soil so I switched to 100% coco. Still had some die off or get stunted. I know the problem was from not rinsing/flushing the coco well enough. Another thing that helps is to fluff the coco into the containers & not compact it down to much. So once potted I gently water the coco or mist it with a sprayer so the coco doesnt compact to much & the roots have an easier time growing.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks for the tip man I appreciate it. What's your ppm's when you start feeding your little ones?
> 
> Okay I'll keep that in mind....
> So two more have died. I always struggle to start seedlings off in coco. Also I think I rushed it because normally I leave them in the rapid rooters longer for a stronger root development. I got so excited and saw one root I immediatly transferred them to coco. Funny thing is that I normally start them off in a aero cloner. Next time around I will take my time.


I dont feed them, I just count on the roots organic to be hot enough. Usually is. But in your case id do a very light feed like 1/8 or 1/4 strength. I dont follow ppm because im in soil. I actually never really feed in veg, I let them use whats in the soil and a week or two into flower I start feeding or top feed with ss.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 14, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> What ive been doing these days is using one of those styrofoam seed starter trays that float in the little trays with rooter plugs. But i put mine in a tote with about 10 gal of water, very light on nutes, and 2 air stones hooked to a al40 running 24/7. I guess you could call it a dwc seed starter. It works great cause you can throw up to 50 in there in a very small space.
> 
> Very fast growth. I run mine up a couple of nodes then transplant. Just be careful if you have a lot in there. The roots will grow fast and you when you go to transplant you'll feel like your untangling a garbage bag full of christmas lights!


Thanks! I'll probably do something like that but I'll invest in a 1/10th hp chiller just to avoid root rot.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks! I'll probably do something like that but I'll invest in a 1/10th hp chiller just to avoid root rot.


Yes do that. I forgot to add i have a chilling wort in mine too. I have a diy dehumidifier chiller. I sent the 1/10 i bought to save power back cause i was very unimpressed with its performance. 

I can add to that clones wont root in it with it bieng chilled at least not in 10 days. I moved them to another raft in room temp water and boom roots exploded out the bottom.

I'll throw a pic in here when i get a chance to take one to show


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks for the tip man I appreciate it. What's your ppm's when you start feeding your little ones?
> 
> Okay I'll keep that in mind....
> So two more have died. I always struggle to start seedlings off in coco. Also I think I rushed it because normally I leave them in the rapid rooters longer for a stronger root development. I got so excited and saw one root I immediatly transferred them to coco. Funny thing is that I normally start them off in a aero cloner. Next time around I will take my time.


I never lose a seedling once i get them in the coco. You can't charge your seedling mix the same as when you up pot. I feed/charge with 1/10 of my veg formula or less. At that age they really don't need to be fed, but in coco, they need the medium to stay stable. I have always found, the less nutrient/minerals in my water, the more unstable it is. With a light nutrient mix, the ph always swings up. I always keep the first feed closer to 6.0 or slightly above and gradually work them down(i know it has been rising the whole time they are in the rooter, so i don't want to shock them with a 5.8 feeding). I don't think you can underfeed when they are that small, i think of it as keeping the ph in check vs feeding. Last, don't let them get too dry. You have delicate roots just under the surface. Once that top layer gets a dusting of dry coco, it's close to watering time.....just keep it to a light watering, as the bottom will still be saturated. you still want the roots to reach for the bottom, but you can't let them dry out.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 16, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I never lose a seedling once i get them in the coco. You can't charge your seedling mix the same as when you up pot. I feed/charge with 1/10 of my veg formula or less. At that age they really don't need to be fed, but in coco, they need the medium to stay stable. I have always found, the less nutrient/minerals in my water, the more unstable it is. With a light nutrient mix, the ph always swings up. I always keep the first feed closer to 6.0 or slightly above and gradually work them down(i know it has been rising the whole time they are in the rooter, so i don't want to shock them with a 5.8 feeding). I don't think you can underfeed when they are that small, i think of it as keeping the ph in check vs feeding. Last, don't let them get too dry. You have delicate roots just under the surface. Once that top layer gets a dusting of dry coco, it's close to watering time.....just keep it to a light watering, as the bottom will still be saturated. you still want the roots to reach for the bottom, but you can't let them dry out.


Thanks for the tip man. So far all 10 are looking good. I'll go with the 1/10th feeding with the proper ph.......


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

My last pheno of humble pie. Week7. Starting to color up. I will post pics of end results


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3786430 View attachment 3786434 My last pheno of humble pie. Week7. Starting to color up. I will post pics of end results


awesome pics man, that humble pie is a tasty one, have you grown the grandpas breath yet? ive got a pack of those...thinking they will look as good as this!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> awesome pics man, that humble pie is a tasty one, have you grown the grandpas breath yet? ive got a pack of those...thinking they will look as good as this!


No I don't have that one. I was going to get a pack and there was 20 in stock. Came back a couple days later they were gone. Quick!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3786430 View attachment 3786434 My last pheno of humble pie. Week7. Starting to color up. I will post pics of end results


She is an absolute stunner bro, i hope you took cuttings?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> She is an absolute stunner bro, i hope you took cuttings?


Thanks bro. I got two clones. one for the chuck tent and for flower room.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> No I don't have that one. I was going to get a pack and there was 20 in stock. Came back a couple days later they were gone. Quick!!!



the Tude has got em if you want


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Thanks bro. I got two clones. one for the chuck tent and for flower room.


SICK!! Nice work man. I'd be breeding with her too hey!!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3786493
> the Tude has got em if you want


I just bought beans yesterday. I hope there there in a few weeks. I will hit you up. show you what I get this weekend.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 26, 2016)

I had to swoop these . Almost sold out everywhere.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 26, 2016)

@greencropper i just need to order grandpa's breath and I think I'm gd on Dvg.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3790642 @greencropper i just need to order grandpa's breath and I think I'm gd on Dvg.


nice man!...i can why see its very easy to get stuck on 1 breeder like DVG, RD, GGG or Bodhi cos it all good & why experiment with anything else in case a person is let down lol, ive only got the grandpas breath which will be used as a stud in a purple chuck next yr or after


----------



## v.s one (Sep 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice man!...i can why see its very easy to get stuck on 1 breeder like DVG, RD, GGG or Bodhi cos it all good & why experiment with anything else in case a person is let down lol, ive only got the grandpas breath which will be used as a stud in a purple chuck next yr or after


Gramps adds color to everything he touches. You should find dark purple dank easy.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Gramps adds color to everything he touches. You should find dark purple dank easy.


mmmmm thats what am looking for, got a heap of purp types like querkle, plushberry, some IHG stuff velvet pie, hulkamaniac, purple animal kush, purple sherb x dosido & purple voodoo monster, carpe diem's purple kush, rare darkness, pakistan chitral kush, etc to cross with the grandpas breath...keeps a kid off the streets bro...ohhh & a surprise found another 3 original cannaventure raspberry kush to be used in that purp chuck, awesome freebies!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> mmmmm thats what am looking for, got a heap of purp types like querkle, plushberry, some IHG stuff velvet pie, hulkamaniac, purple animal kush, purple sherb x dosido & purple voodoo monster, carpe diem's purple kush, rare darkness, pakistan chitral kush, etc to cross with the grandpas breath...keeps a kid off the streets bro...ohhh & a surprise found another 3 original cannaventure raspberry kush to be used in that purp chuck, awesome freebies!


Your golden bro.man it would be nice to find a stud in citralah kush and plush berry . F2 them plush berry not to many of them flying around.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Your golden bro.man it would be nice to find a stud in citralah kush and plush berry . F2 them plush berry not to many of them flying around.


i read somewhere recently i think on RIU that TGA was gonna rerelease the plushberry?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Plushberry is available but only on highgradeseeds.com I've used them before and they were good. That was last year!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Plushberry is available but only on highgradeseeds.com I've used them before and they were good. That was last year!


bro do you think those PB from highgradeseeds are legit? never heard of that bank? also PB has been discontinued for years?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> bro do you think those PB from highgradeseeds are legit? never heard of that bank? also PB has been discontinued for years?


I don't see why they wouldn't bro. I'd send him an email hey, he responds pretty quickly. His own strains are straight up dank too, I've grown his big blue, black afghani and cluster bomb and they were all top shelf! I want more of his black afghan, that shit was hash heaven!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3790635 I had to swoop these . Almost sold out everywhere.


Where did you get swamp thing bro?? That's something I'd hit for sure!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Where did you get swamp thing bro?? That's something I'd hit for sure!!


Neptune have them in stock


----------



## greencropper (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't bro. I'd send him an email hey, he responds pretty quickly. His own strains are straight up dank too, I've grown his big blue, black afghani and cluster bomb and they were all top shelf! I want more of his black afghan, that shit was hash heaven!!


man no one has had the plushberry for years...gotta be suspicious like bonza with sinmint cookies, nobody else has then except bonza? would need to see pics of the sealed breeders packs before i would buy them for sure


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Neptune have them in stock


Cheers brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man no one has had the plushberry for years...gotta be suspicious like bonza with sinmint cookies, nobody else has then except bonza? would need to see pics of the sealed breeders packs before i would buy them for sure


Yeah true bro, I'd want proof too! I hadn't realised they'd been out of stock for that long, nearly bought a pack last year lol. His other gear is legit...as for the TGA stuff, I can't verify the legitimacy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Neptune have them in stock


Fuck it, they don't ship international


----------



## v.s one (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Where did you get swamp thing bro?? That's something I'd hit for sure!!


Vato is on it. Neptune is where I got them. Dvg is saying once these are gone that's it, so I would get a pack. I did see he was going to f2.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck it, they don't ship international


Use one of those forwarding services.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Use one of those forwarding services.


Ah it's all good bro, was only to fill my bean addiction anyway lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Vato is on it. Neptune is where I got them. Dvg is saying once these are gone that's it, so I would get a pack. I did see he was going to f2.


All good bro, I've got his grandpas breath so if I find a nice TK leaner in my other beans, I'll make some of my own lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 28, 2016)

I actually hear TGA is coming back with the Plushberry


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I actually hear TGA is coming back with the Plushberry


North genetics has an ace of spades x plushberry cross. Suppose to be some nice black cherry soda phenos


----------



## v.s one (Sep 28, 2016)

Two different phenos of Es grand Og. Both are female. Day one of flower.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

This will be my first true run of these two grandaps breath f2 phenos #4 & #6. I'll veg for 21 days topped once and Lilly pop. I'll run 8-12 under a 600 magnum xxxl.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 29, 2016)

@akhiymjames here how the Es grands are stacking up so far @ day 30.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @akhiymjames here how the Es grands are stacking up so far @ day 30.View attachment 3817636View attachment 3817637 View attachment 3817640View attachment 3817641


Looking lovely bro. Looks like that's a good one what's the nose like? Looks like I will have to get to those sooner than later for sure


----------



## v.s one (Oct 29, 2016)

Vodka and orange juice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2016)

What american banks are carrying dvg and actually have stock? The dank team is pretty much all out. Don't really want to use attitude but will if I have to.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 30, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> What american banks are carrying dvg and actually have stock? The dank team is pretty much all out. Don't really want to use attitude but will if I have to.


Go to his Instagram page . Scroll down a couple rows and he lets you know which companies have his gearhttps://www.instagram.com/dungeons_vault_genetics/


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Go to his Instagram page . Scroll down a couple rows and he lets you know which companies have his gearhttps://www.instagram.com/dungeons_vault_genetics/


Word thanks...have you or anyone you know grown the grand slam, that shit looks good, like a bit of ogkb×gdp with a good yeild.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2016)

I love trying new shit, I'm going with dvg. Loved dynasty and have a few cuts but want to try some new stuff, I want to fuck with ogkb x's. I also want to try running some cult classic mendo breath. Dvg gear is a lil faster in veg any info on that james? Anything that has a ogkb is sluggish in veg I assume. I also have 2 cuts of a heavy yeilding goji cut. Fuck man, I'm going to have quite the bench.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @akhiymjames here how the Es grands are stacking up so far @ day 30.View attachment 3817636View attachment 3817637 View attachment 3817640View attachment 3817641


So pissed off I missed these, I want a good tahoe in my life ha ha. Those girls are looking dank af mate!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So pissed off I missed these, I want a good tahoe in my life ha ha. Those girls are looking dank af mate!!


I might be able to make something shake for you my friend. You might have something I want.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So pissed off I missed these, I want a good tahoe in my life ha ha. Those girls are looking dank af mate!!


Thanks bro. Got two phenos one that smells like a screwdriver and one like skittles. The Tahoe leaner is the skittle one.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I might be able to make something shake for you my friend. You might have something I want.


This sounds very positive mate, let's discuss over PM  



v.s one said:


> Thanks bro. Got two phenos one that smells like a screwdriver and one like skittles. The Tahoe leaner is the skittle one.


Ohhh don't tell me that ha ha. Nah, sounds amazing bro!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice man!...i can why see its very easy to get stuck on 1 breeder like DVG, RD, GGG or Bodhi cos it all good & why experiment with anything else in case a person is let down lol, ive only got the grandpas breath which will be used as a stud in a purple chuck next yr or after


Throw dynasty on that list. Prof p has the flame.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 30, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Throw dynasty on that list. Prof p has the flame.





Dividedsky said:


> Throw dynasty on that list. Prof p has the flame.


Nobody said he didn't . If he does start a tread dedicated to him and his gear. Until then this is a DVG tread.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Nobody said he didn't . If he does start a tread dedicated to him and his gear. Until then this is a DVG tread.


Right on I will be starting some dvg in the next few weeks, can't wait


----------



## v.s one (Oct 30, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Right on I will be starting some dvg in the next few weeks, can't wait


Me to bro. I'm going to pop false teeth.?What you thinking on?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Me to bro. I'm going to pop false teeth.?What you thinking on?


Up in the air on grand slam or granpas breath...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 3, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> Throw dynasty on that list. Prof p has the flame.


truth! Dynasty is firrrre! 
All my crosses seem to veg at a good speed. The false teeth had shown some plants that were slow to veg, but most do just fine.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 4, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @akhiymjames here how the Es grands are stacking up so far @ day 30.View attachment 3817636View attachment 3817637 View attachment 3817640View attachment 3817641


Nice very nice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 4, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> truth! Dynasty is firrrre!
> All my crosses seem to veg at a good speed. The false teeth had shown some plants that were slow to veg, but most do just fine.


Thanks for replying, super excited to pop some of your genetics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2016)

Just got these in 2 different banks delivered on the same day. Soaking tonite.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2016)

I have to dig through these dvg threads. Anyone grow grand slam in any of these threads? I'm definitely popping the grandpas breath f2, and wanted to pop either the grand slam or dynasty's huckleberry kush v3. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dividedsky said:


> I have to dig through these dvg threads. Anyone grow grand slam in any of these threads? I'm definitely popping the grandpas breath f2, and wanted to pop either the grand slam or dynasty's huckleberry kush v3. Decisions, decisions...


He has pics of all the grandpa's breath line on his ig 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

Anybody have a citrus farmer they wanna part ways with?


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody have a citrus farmer they wanna part ways with?


You still looking? VL


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> You still looking? VL


Hell yea.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2016)

http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/product-p/dvgcf.htm


Vato_504 said:


> Hell yea.


----------



## limonene (Nov 8, 2016)

Just soaked a pack of brandywine. Will pop some pics when it gets interesting. Anyone here got any experience with that cross?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/product-p/dvgcf.htm


Any idea how to get a payment to these cats?

It'll only take a cc payment by phone, but there's no phone # to call

It'll take cash, but there's no mailing address?


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Any idea how to get a payment to these cats?
> 
> It'll only take a cc payment by phone, but there's no phone # to call
> 
> It'll take cash, but there's no mailing address?


https://www.rollitup.org/members/sour_patch_seed_bank.925299/ Ask him he probably knows. If not I would sign up for the news letter.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Any idea how to get a payment to these cats?
> 
> It'll only take a cc payment by phone, but there's no phone # to call
> 
> It'll take cash, but there's no mailing address?


Dude has been posting on IG about how he just had a baby and all that I can't spend my money with him everything is more important than his business which is fine but no way I'm spending money with him for him to take his sweet ole time when he wants to send beans out. And you know he half ass updates stock on the site so may not even have what's in stock on site lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Dude has been posting on IG about how he just had a baby and all that I can't spend my money with him everything is more important than his business which is fine but no way I'm spending money with him for him to take his sweet ole time when he wants to send beans out. And you know he half ass updates stock on the site so may not even have what's in stock on site lol


That's what I'm thinking that CF been long gone.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Any idea how to get a payment to these cats?
> 
> It'll only take a cc payment by phone, but there's no phone # to call
> 
> It'll take cash, but there's no mailing address?


480-489-8053 all they can say is no.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> 480-489-8053 all they can say is no.


He not responding he owe a lot of dudes money/beans


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's what I'm thinking that CF been long gone.


Thanks, folks. Wake and bake impulse avoided. Surely I'll find some orange smoke in Tangie, Satsuma, or the non-legendary yet orange goji.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, folks. Wake and bake impulse avoided. Surely I'll find some orange smoke in Tangie, Satsuma, or the non-legendary yet orange goji.


Yea bro he's fell off his rocker. I understand the baby and all but you're holding guys money/beans. Once the baby is home you can get back to business. Not Jay


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2016)

His loss.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Any idea how to get a payment to these cats?
> 
> It'll only take a cc payment by phone, but there's no phone # to call
> 
> It'll take cash, but there's no mailing address?


I've been hearing mixed reviews from them(sps). I ordered from the dank team and attitude. Both my orders came in a week. I think the dank team is out of dvg but attitude has a lot of their gear. I'm in the states and don't like ordering from overseas but said fuck it, seeing as the tude had grandpas breath. Order was actually fast and in orginal breeders package which I requested.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2016)

GDP....getting to see what she can do under my best lights...packing the frost on early this run @day 27


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> GDP....getting to see what she can do under my best lights...packing the frost on early this run @day 27View attachment 3828174View attachment 3828175


Lookin killer bro plus you still got along ways to go.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Lookin killer bro plus you still got along ways to go.


Thanks bro, I've had some nice runs with her, but this one is an eye opener. Frost is triple what it normally is


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks bro, I've had some nice runs with her, but this one is an eye opener. Frost is triple what it normally is


That's called dialed in bro.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2016)

E's grand Og grand daddy leaner.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> E's grand Og grand daddy leaner.View attachment 3828401


You making me want to grow these babies now lol way too much going on. Will see next month once stuff is transplanted and out the seedling cab but looking awesome as always bro


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

definitely some variety I. The grandpa's breath. Looking great so far. Even still have a couple of mutants going still.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You making me want to grow these babies now lol way too much going on. Will see next month once stuff is transplanted and out the seedling cab but looking awesome as always bro


Priorities I feel you. Just doing my duty and reporting results on the breeder.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

Forgot my foul mouth male






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/product-p/dvgcf.htm


they dont have any and i wouldnt purchase through him


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 14, 2016)

Dude has made ONE order in over a year. He doesn't try to sell my stuff or care to. He's a special kind of cat


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Dude has made ONE order in over a year. He doesn't try to sell my stuff or care to. He's a special kind of cat


What stuff you have atm? Any deals soon? Black friday? Christmas?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Dude has made ONE order in over a year. He doesn't try to sell my stuff or care to. He's a special kind of cat


Lol. That's an awfully nice way to put it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> E's grand Og grand daddy leaner.View attachment 3828401


that's a beautiful structure on that gal, nice one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Dude has made ONE order in over a year. He doesn't try to sell my stuff or care to. He's a special kind of cat


I'm glad I ain't the only one who noticed that. Glad you don't be fucking with him I don't see how he gets any breeders beans the way he does business. Can you make the Citrus Farmer again? Just wondering


----------



## limonene (Nov 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad I ain't the only one who noticed that. Glad you don't be fucking with him I don't see how he gets any breeders beans the way he does business. Can you make the Citrus Farmer again? Just wondering


I was wondering the same..


----------



## limonene (Nov 14, 2016)

@JDGreen heres where DVG can be found


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2016)

Citrus farmer f2 would be dank...


----------



## dr don bonez (Nov 17, 2016)

Will attitude be restocked with some of the more popular varieties? Got my eye on humble pie and grandpas breath f2.

also any info on the different versions you offer?

thanks in advance


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That's called dialed in bro.


Actually, it's called don't drink and clone.....that was not GDP, I knew something didn't look right. That was actually my coveted grease monkey pheno i thought i lost, turns out just mislabeled. This is what GDP looks like @ day 42, sorry for the bad info. Going back and looking at some of my old pics greatly helped solving that mystery!


----------



## v.s one (Nov 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Actually, it's called don't drink and clone.....that was not GDP, I knew something didn't look right. That was actually my coveted grease monkey pheno i thought i lost, turns out just mislabeled. This is what GDP looks like @ day 42, sorry for the bad info. Going back and looking at some of my old pics greatly helped solving that mystery!View attachment 3834728


Lol right. What was lost is now found. Always a good thing.


----------



## John Dieselman (Nov 30, 2016)

dr don bonez said:


> Will attitude be restocked with some of the more popular varieties? Got my eye on humble pie and grandpas breath f2.
> 
> also any info on the different versions you offer?
> 
> thanks in advance


that humble pie sounds just superb ! !!! I'm a little hazey on ALL the details with .k GDP. I'd try any of the SCH stuff


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad I ain't the only one who noticed that. Glad you don't be fucking with him I don't see how he gets any breeders beans the way he does business. Can you make the Citrus Farmer again? Just wondering


CITRUS FARMER F2 is in the works.
SCOUTS HONOR F2 is in the works. 
Crosses with males from BOTH F1 lines are being used to create some new and exciting stuff. Stay tuned


----------



## John Dieselman (Dec 1, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> CITRUS FARMER F2 is in the works.
> SCOUTS HONOR F2 is in the works.
> Crosses with males from BOTH F1 lines are being used to create some new and exciting stuff. Stay tuned


Any straight eirloom OGs in the works. ?
btw...If you need anything tested I'm in Illinois bwah bwah bwahhhh... oh well, still do plenty of testing.


----------



## crackadelic (Mar 16, 2017)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> CITRUS FARMER F2 is in the works.
> SCOUTS HONOR F2 is in the works.
> Crosses with males from BOTH F1 lines are being used to create some new and exciting stuff. Stay tuned


How can I get some kendawg seeds!? Been wanting this forever & no one has them! I have foul mouth & gorilla grapes as little babes right now bout to start some mothers out of the best phenos but really want kendawg in the collection. & on the attitude website is that a real pic of your kendawg? I've seen multiple uses of that picture for GDP as well but different breeders.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 13, 2017)

GDP from the controversial release....so pretty, i just can't seem to ever let this girl go.


----------



## crackadelic (May 14, 2017)

Those are so beautiful!! I have two feminized granddaddy purp seeds - granddaddy purple in veg right now plus connoisseur genetics - gdp s1 & gona mother the best of the two ken gdp & gona keep the connoisseur as a mother as well! I ran connoisseur gdp a few years backed & loved it! 

I hope mine look like that!! What is your set up you're using plus nutes!?


eastcoastled said:


> GDP from the controversial release....so pretty, i just can't seem to ever let this girl go.
> View attachment 3941797
> View attachment 3941795


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 4, 2017)

What would you reccommend for indica lover, short flowering from DVG ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> GDP from the controversial release....so pretty, i just can't seem to ever let this girl go.
> View attachment 3941797
> View attachment 3941795


Woah, I can see why too, she is a beauty!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Pure fire Amos, pure fire lol


Might get a chance to find out. Finally cracked 3 to use as backups. A shirley could force her way to the finish line.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2018)

Good luck man, hope they bring you some fire!!


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

Vintage 2013


----------

